# Mein Cannondale



## bikeaddicted (15. März 2011)

_Hallo werte MTBler!




Mehrere Wochen war ich nun am warten auf mein Taurine, da trudeln jetzt die ersten Parts ein:_ 



Rahmen: Cannondale Taurine Carbon Si 3 SL

Größe: X

Gewicht: 1466 (inkl. Klemme, <20g, Plastikhülse, ~5g)

Gabel: Cannondale Fatty Ultra DLR 80 inkl. Magura Kartusche, tuned by 88+

Vorbau: FRM Web-Stem CF mit Titanschrauben in 110mm, 138g












*Zwischengewicht*: 1603,0g+Innenlager+Adapter+Gabel(+Lager)


Macht an der Hängewaage insgesamt: 3,08kg



Gewicht der Gabel sollte noch nachgereicht werden können...



_Ich hoffe, es macht Euch Spaß, an meinem Aufbau teil zu haben 



Später geht es dann weiter mit weiteren Teilen+Gewichten..._ _




L.G. und GN8! _ _




P.S.: Die weißen/hellen Pünktchen an der Vorbauklemmung sind bloß Staub.
_


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. März 2011)

die gabel ist ja echt nice... aber die baut fuer das was sie federweg hat wesentlich zu hoch... bei der gleichen einbauhoehe hast du mit ner lefty 11cm und mit ner normalen 9-10cm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (15. März 2011)

Meinst Du, Sascha?


Für mich ist die Lefty in allen Belangen zu kostenintensiv:

Anschaffung

Extra LRS

Häufiges Wechseln der Nabenlager vorne


Ansonsten mag ich sie schon.

Vor allem die opi Carbon Lefties.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. März 2011)

ich finde die headschock ja auch geil... aber das ist halt echt ein manko und damit ist die gabel fuer 1,70m leute, die dann auch noch sattelueberhoehung wollen echt schier net fahrbar.
ja der wechsel auf lefty kostet geld. aber ich hab einfach alles "standart" verkauft und halt 1x richtig... 2vorderraeder und 2 lefties (carbon sl + alu)... und gut ist. ist wie 29er... einmal und gut ist!
nabenlager wechseln? naja ich musste nun in 1,5 jahren keins wechseln, aber das ist ja net sooo der akt.

wird aber sicher geil der bock!`


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. März 2011)

Danke!


Mein Müsing musste ja schon dran glauben...


Lefty kommt irgendwann...


Bin "etwas" über 1,70m 

Da sollte es keine Probleme geben...


Nachmittags geht's dann weiter...


----------



## Kesemo (15. März 2011)

Hui, langsam versteh ich den Verkauf des Mü's. Wird sicher ein toller Hobel


----------



## Jaypeare (15. März 2011)

Rahmen und Gabel sind schon mal eine tolle Grundlage, da kann kaum noch was schief gehen.

Nur der Vorbau will mir nicht gefallen. Aber bei Headshock ist die Auswahl halt leider begrenzt.


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. März 2011)

Freue mich, dass es Euch gefällt! 


Erwartet aber bitte nicht zu viel...

...denn bei der Kurbel mussten beispielsweise Kompromisse eingegangen werden...


Nach dem geilen, aber schweren Leonardi Vorbau finde ich persönlich den FRM am besten.

Die Auswahl ist in der Tat begrenzt


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. März 2011)

So, liebe Leut'!



Heute wurden Gabel, Rahmen und Vorbau voneinander getrennt...


Das untere Lager: komplett vergammelt!

Ließ sich kaum abziehen.

Musste behutsam "runtergemeißelt" werden...


Das war vielleicht ein Akt...


Aber seht selbst: Heute nur das Gammlige:










P.S.: Werde Euch nicht mit den anderen Geschichten langweilen, die noch so am Rahmen und Gabel gemacht werden mussten...



_Ein sehr guter Freund hat GANZE Arbeit geleistet!


Er hatte sogar neue Lager dabei  _


----------



## Aalex (16. März 2011)

aber das lager  holy cow! 

was kommt denn sonst so dran?


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. März 2011)

Danke Alex!


...und danke für Dein Mitgefühl! 


Ist echt nicht witzig das ganze...



Welche Teile kommen noch so dran?

Hmmm...


...eine bewährte Bremse...


Sattel kommt heute noch.


Irgendwann _muss_ eine Si Kurbel an's Rad 


...ich möchte nicht gleich alles verraten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (16. März 2011)

Abo, versteht sich! 

Absolut perfekte Grundlage für ´nen guten Aufbau!
Einzig die Farben am Rahmen verlangen mMn nach möglichst dezenten schwarzen Teilen ohne farbige Aufschriften (Felgen, Reifen, ...).

Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## MS1980 (16. März 2011)

Abonniert ...

das wird ein spannender Aufbau, und auf die nächsten Teile bin ich echt gespannt ...

als farbe denke ich auch mehr schwarz, vielleicht noch nen paar dezente orange Tupfer

lassen wir uns überraschen ...

viel spass beim zusammenbau ...

und immer schön wiegen ... und Foto's davon


----------



## sellyoursoul (16. März 2011)

Abonniert, und gespannt was du aus dem orange machst....
Machs nicht zu super short, ich liebe solche freds!


----------



## cluso (16. März 2011)

Schöne Geschichte...


...aber das Gewicht finde ich schon recht ordentlich.


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. März 2011)

Danke, Leute! 



Also ich bin selbst gespannt, was aus dem orange wird...



An Teilen kommen auch eher schwarze dran 

Eine pinke Kurbel wäre aber auch ein Hingucker...

:LOL:



Ne, im ernst, es werden schon hauptsächlich schwarze Teile kommen.

Orangene Ankzente wären interessant...


...da mir die Farbe an sich aber nicht so 100%ig gefällt, wird nichts d'raus...


Deshalb wird es (wieder) eher rote Akzente geben, wenn überhaupt.



Es wird _natürlich_ gewogen 



Wird doch länger, als ich gedacht hatte...


...ich mag sie ja auch...




Und hier Mal Bilder auf der Waage:

_...Gabel inklusive neuem Lager, ohne Hebel + Schraube...

_ 







Hier noch Mal der _Rahmen nackt_:








...die Waage schwankt zwischen 1400 und 1402g.



_Schaltauge_:









_Klemme_:








...wird irgendwann noch gegen _Mcfk_ o.ä. getauscht...



Morgen gibt's Impressionen zum Zustand des Rahmens...



Was meinst Du damit genau, cluso?



...besonders leicht isser nicht... Stimmt...




Wünsche Euch allen noch einen angenehmen Abend!


----------



## MS1980 (16. März 2011)

gewicht von Gabel und Rahmen ist ja echt top, aber die schelle ist verdammt schwer ...

aber wolltest ja eh noch tauschen ....

rote Akzente? mmmhhh weiß net ..., denn lieber schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (16. März 2011)

Nicht nur das Gewicht der Gabel ist top 


Genau!


Wart's Mal ab... Mit dem orange auf'm Rahmen wird sich noch was tun...


----------



## MS1980 (16. März 2011)

auaha ... da hat ja einer viel vor ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. März 2011)

So schaut's aus


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. März 2011)

und da hat man mich als bloede angemacht, weil ich die lefty in einen 1300g cube gebaut habe 

jetzt schraub schon!


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. März 2011)

Ich würde sagen, die haben Dich blöde angemacht, weil Du die Lefty in ein _CUBE_ eingebaut hast.



Immer mit der Ruhe...



Morgen sollte es dann endlich was mit dem neuen Sattel werden.



Stütze liegt schon da.

Fertig gecleant und poliert.


Komme aber frühestens morgen Nachmittag an den Rechner...


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. März 2011)

ich weis es ja... aber irgendwie muessen wir ja die pausen ueberbruecken... bis du mal wieder was zeigst


----------



## steve81 (17. März 2011)

Hm, ein Cannondale, ich weiß nicht...


----------



## MS1980 (17. März 2011)

Cannondale hat schon schöne Bikes,

hatte mal nen SV 400, aber zig mal umgebaut, 

das war mein bestes Bike bisher ... vor dem Stomp !


----------



## corfrimor (18. März 2011)

Ah, abonniert 

Bin sehr gespannt!

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. März 2011)

So, für die ungeduldigen unter uns (inklusive meiner Person) wieder ein paar Bilder.


































Die letzten davon sind nicht sooo spannend klar 



Hoffe, dass ich noch diese Woche noch mehr Bilder präsentieren kann 



@MS: Super V ist auch geil 

@corfrimor: Schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kesemo (18. März 2011)

Waddn da am rahmen los? Spuren vom Cannondale-Monster? ^^
Den Vorbau find ich irgendwie sexy


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. März 2011)

Kesemo schrieb:


> Waddn da am rahmen los? Spuren vom Cannondale-Monster? ^^
> Den Vorbau find ich irgendwie sexy



Wohl eher der Herr Chainsuck...

Ein Glück ist an dieser Stelle ein Blech.

Wird noch gegen 'was schönes und leichtes gewechselt.


Finde den Vorbau auch


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. März 2011)

Oh Mann, hab den Anfang deines Aufbaufreds total verpasst.. 

Bin z.H. am renovieren und z.Zt. kurz angebunden. *Sorry* dafür! 


*Abo natürlich!* Bin gespannt.  

Meld mich nochmal die Tage per PN.

LG Marco


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. März 2011)

Hey Marco!


Macht doch nichts 


Hauptsache, Du schaust öfters vorbei 


Dann bis die Tage!


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. März 2011)

So, heute kommen die letzten Teile, bevor es mit der Schaltung weitergeht.




USE Reduzierhülse (wollte die neue Stütze nicht gleich abstoßen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)








Specialized Fact Stütze 27,2x350mm



Vorher:

...matt... mit 2 Streifen...








Nachher:

...glänzend... mit einem kleinen Streifen...







P.S.: Die "federt" echt gut, spürbar und sehr angenehm. 



FRM Reduzierhülse








Schmolke SL Lenker in 25,4,x600mm








Corratec Korkgriffe










_Wünsche Euch allen einen angenehmen Abend und 'nen schönen Tag morgen!_


----------



## MS1980 (21. März 2011)

schöne TEILE ...

bitte mehr davon ...

achja, hält das mit der reduzierstütze wirklich


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. März 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> schöne TEILE ...
> 
> bitte mehr davon ...
> 
> achja, hält das mit der reduzierstütze wirklich




Danke! 



Na klaro!



Ob sie (auf Dauer) hält, wird sich zeigen 

Bin da aber zuversichtlich... ist aus Delrin...



Alu kommt mir als Reduzierhülse aber nicht ran...



Wenn, dann kommt irgendwann eine andere, schöne, (richtig) leichte, stabile und komfortable Stütze


----------



## FlowinFlo (21. März 2011)

Hier geht´s ja vorwärts! 

Versteh ich das richtig, dass du aus Versehen die falsche Stützengröße geordert hast und nun nachbessern musst? Was soll´s, 27,2 federt wenigstens!


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. März 2011)

Jupp! 



Und ne, Flo.


Die Stütze habe ich passend für das Müsing gekauft 



So ist es 

Deshalb gibt's bei Cannondale (zumindest beim Flash) wieder 27,2...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (21. März 2011)

Ach, stimmt. Ich hab immer die Syntace im Kopf...


----------



## Kesemo (21. März 2011)

Hab mich mit reduzierhülsen bisher noch nicht beschäftigt. Warum reduzierst du? Optik, Gewicht, Flex?
Hat die stütze nen setback oder sieht der "knubbel" nur danach aus?

Kannst du zu den griffen was sagen?


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. März 2011)

Die (meine) Syntace war auch 27,2...


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. März 2011)

@Kesemo: 


Reduziere, weil die Stütze für das nicht mehr existierende Müsing gedacht war, siehe Post 36 


Stütze hat 25mm Setback.


Zu den Griffen kann ich gerne etwas sagen...

...wenn das Rad endlich fertig ist und ich es Mal gefahren bin


----------



## FlowinFlo (21. März 2011)

Ich erkläre mich nochmal detailierter:
Ich sah dein Müsing immer nur mit der Syntace und wusste nicht,
dass du die Speci am Müsing hattest.
Immerhin existiert kein Bild davon!


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. März 2011)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Immerhin existiert kein Bild davon!


Da hast Du Recht!



Die war nur eine Tour dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steve81 (22. März 2011)

Warum ist der Schmolke Lenker so assozial schwer?
Das kann mein FSA für 50 auch!


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. März 2011)

steve81 schrieb:


> Warum ist der Schmolke Lenker so assozial schwer?
> Das kann mein FSA fÃ¼r 50â¬ auch!


F**k FSA 

 





         __________________________(Klar, die kÃ¶nnen auch was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)



Ne, ist bomb-proof, fÃ¼r Barends geeignet.


Eigentlich ist es die DH-Version...


Die WandstÃ¤rke betrÃ¤gt etwa 0,5cm.


----------



## steve81 (22. März 2011)

Bist Du so fett?


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. März 2011)

steve81 schrieb:


> Bist Du so fett?


Na warte, du...

 





Bei nicht gerade wenig Muskeln, stabilen Knochen und 195cm Körpergröße _kann_ ich nun Mal keine 80/85kg wiegen...


Obwohl ein Schmolke mit 100g ausgereicht hätte...


ABER ich _will_ die totale Kontrolle beim Fahren!


----------



## steve81 (22. März 2011)

Jaja, stabile Knochen
Ok, ist ja Dein Ding!
Fand ich auf jeden Fall recht schwer für nen Schmolke.
Was kommt den Schaltungsmäßig ran? 
2x10?


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. März 2011)

steve81 schrieb:


> Jaja, stabile Knochen


Komm, lass gut sein 




Ne, ne.


Ganz "normal" 3x10.


Gebe kein Geld für eine Kurbel aus, die mir nicht 100%ig gefällt und in absehbarer Zeit wieder fliegt.

...so verhält es sich auch mit Schaltwerk, Kassette, Schaltern und Umwerfer...




Genug gelabert.



Hier das Rad mit den Grundbauteilen rolleyes
























Noch ein paar Tretlagerbereichsimpressionen:














Die Schaltung folgt...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. März 2011)

Servus!   

Alter Hut, aber für mich immer ein Dorn im Auge:
Zu kurz eingeschobene Sattelstützen oder, _mit gleichem Effekt bei dir_, verbaute Reduzierhülsen.   ...Stichwort Kerbwirkung... !!
Gerade bei der Länge der Sattelstütze und deinem Gewicht in Verbindung mit einem Carbonrahmen. 

Die Reduzierhülse sollte mal mindestens bis unterhalb des Knotenpunktes von Sattelrohr <-> Oberrohr <-> Sitzstreben gehen, mMn.

Gruß


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. März 2011)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hi!
> Die Reduzierhülse sollte mal mindestens bis unterhalb des Knotenpunktes von Sattelrohr <-> Oberrohr <-> Sitzstreben gehen, mMn.
> 
> Gruß



Das tut sie! 


Ist 10cm lang.


Passt soweit.



Aber danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## onkel_scheune (23. März 2011)

@ bikeaddicted:

Kommt die BSA-Hülse noch raus oder verzichtest du erstmal auf eine SI-Kurbel? Wenn du die Hülse rausmachen solltest, dann würde ich mich über Details freuen. Hätte gleiches bei meinem Synapse vor. Und ja, ich weiß, laut CD darf aus den Plasterahmen die Hülse nicht wieder entfernt werden.


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. März 2011)

Weiter geht's!



Hier die ersten Teile der Schaltung



Kurbel:








Kettenblätter:








Lager:








Komplett:







(es fehlt eine Schraube...)



Umwerfer:








Schaltwerk:








Schalter:









Das soll's für heute gewesen sein.



Würde mich über Eure Kommentare freuen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (23. März 2011)

@ onkel_scheune: 


Muss leider erstmal auf eine SI-Kurbel verzichten 


Was???

Die "verbieten" das? 


Ich sage Dir bescheid, wenn es so weit ist 


Die wird auf jeden Fall rauskommen... Es sei denn, der Rahmen lebt vorher ab :/


----------



## MS1980 (23. März 2011)

das Gewicht der Kurbel ist ja net schlecht, is ja fast wie meine FSA K Light ... 

lässt das Schaltwerk so, oder wird noch bissl was verändert?

auf's Gesamtgewicht bin ich schon mal gespannt, dürfte wohl unter 9kg liegen, wenn's weiter so geht


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. März 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> das Gewicht der Kurbel ist ja net schlecht, is ja fast wie meine FSA K Light ...



Ja, ärger mich nur 

Die wird weich sein, wie Butter...



> lässt das Schaltwerk so, oder wird noch bissl was verändert?


Es bleibt vorerst so, da kein Geld da ist.

Außerdem kommen ordentliche Schaltkabel & Co. dran.

Die kosten.



> auf's Gesamtgewicht bin ich schon mal gespannt, dürfte wohl unter 9kg liegen, wenn's weiter so geht


Ich auch!


Aber unter 9 muss es werden 


Sonst fahre ich es nicht...


----------



## MS1980 (23. März 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Aber unter 9 muss es werden
> 
> 
> Sonst fahre ich es nicht...


 
mmmhhh, denn tut's ein anderer


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. März 2011)

Nix da!









 (derzeit mein Lieblingssmiley)


----------



## steve81 (23. März 2011)

Der Umwerfer ist sau schwer, ist das ein normaler 770er XT?
Wenn Du einen 970er XTR Topswing an dem Rahmen fahren kannst, würdest Du da schonmal 50g sparen!
Kettenblätter würde ich FRM Pro nehmen, wiegen in 44-32-22 ca. 100gr, allerdings kein billiger Spaß!
Warum eine silberne Kurbel?


----------



## MS1980 (23. März 2011)

mmmhhh schade ...

nagut , ich werde warten ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. März 2011)

steve81 schrieb:


> Der Umwerfer ist sau schwer, ist das ein normaler 770er XT?
> Wenn Du einen 970er XTR Topswing an dem Rahmen fahren kannst, würdest Du da schonmal 50g sparen!
> Kettenblätter würde ich FRM Pro nehmen, wiegen in 44-32-22 ca. 100gr, allerdings kein billiger Spaß!
> Warum eine silberne Kurbel?



Der Werfer ist verdammt schwer 


Wenn's möglich wäre, wäre der 770er TS dran 

Ist schöner und leichter.


Blätter werden geändert, wenn eine SI da ist 


Silberne Kurbel, weil günstig.


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. März 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> nagut , ich werde warten ...


...können ja Mal im Harz tauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (28. März 2011)

So, damit das hier nicht völlig einschläft... 



Neue Kette und Kettenschlösser (die sich nicht schließen lassen )

...von wegen "perfectly connecting shimano 10-speed chains" 

...da habe ich letzten Endes noch ein Kettenglied herausgenommen und genietet.

Läuft wunderbar... Nur muss jedes Mal ein neuer Nietstift her, wenn die Kette gesäubert wird... _*es sein denn, jemand kann mir weiterhelfen.*_..












Neue Schaltzüge und Liner (5m):






















...das aktuelle (Gesamt-)Gewicht habe ich nicht errechnet... kommt aber noch


----------



## DeathProof (29. März 2011)

Hi,

mein Missing Link habe ich letzte Woche auch erst kaum zubekommen, hab dann einfach mit nem Inbus zwischen den Stiften die Glieder auseinander gedrückt.
Hat wunderbar geklappt und nach der ersten Tour wars dann komplett geschlossen.

MfG


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. März 2011)

Danke, DeathProof!


Hört sich nach viel Gewalt an...


Werde dann doch Mal zu Stadler fahren und die Schlösser zurückgeben.


Kann ja nicht sein, dass das "perfectly fitting"...

Sehr ärgerlich... wenn sie keine SRAM Schlösser haben werden, wechsel' ich wieder auf Nieten umsteigen... o_0


P.S.: Welche Kette?

Auch DA 10fach mit Hohlnieten und Ausfräsungen?


----------



## steve81 (29. März 2011)

Wieso musst du die Kette zum Reinigen abnehmen?


----------



## DeathProof (29. März 2011)

Jup auch ne DA 10fach CN-7901, und Gewalt war da nicht im Spiel - ging ganz leicht. Man muss nur den Anfang schaffen der Rest passiert beim ersten Antritt ;-)


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. März 2011)

DeathProof schrieb:


> Jup auch ne DA 10fach CN-7901, und Gewalt war da nicht im Spiel - ging ganz leicht. Man muss nur den Anfang schaffen der Rest passiert beim ersten Antritt ;-)



Ach so, cool!


Danke!


Werde bei dieser Kette aber kein Schloss mehr fahren, da sie sonst zu kurz würde...



@steve81: Die kommt in den Ultraschallreiniger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. März 2011)

Ich verwende die KMC-Schlösser fast an jedem Rad. Kann nichts schlechtes sagen...


----------



## steve81 (29. März 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ach so, cool!
> 
> 
> Danke!
> ...



Ist nicht Dein Ernst!?
Putzt Du noch oder fährst Du schon?

Um nochmal auf die Schlösser zurück zu kommen.
Lassen die sich ohne Werkzeug schließen bzw. öffnen?


----------



## MS1980 (29. März 2011)

für die KMC Schlösser brauchste ne Zange, macht sich besser ...

ohne würde aber auch gehen, allerdings ist dies nicht so einfach und kann sich sehr in die Länge ziehen , spreche da aus erfahrung ...


----------



## FlowinFlo (29. März 2011)

Ich fasse zusammen: Man benötigt für die werkzeuglose Montage der praktischen Kettenschlösser also eine Zange, spart sich unterwegs dafür den Ketten(ent)nieter. Ein tolles Produkt!


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. März 2011)

@steve81: Ja, das tun sie.


@MS1980: Welche Zange?

In die Länge hat es sich mit der X9SL und dem 9fach MissingLink gezogen.


Aber hier geht gar nichts.


Samstag geht's zu Stadler...


@Flo: Schon sinnfrei, dieses 10f. Kettenschloss in Verbindung mit meiner Kette.



Danke für Eure Beteiligung! 

...wo ist nopain???



Freitag gibt's weitere Updates...


----------



## MS1980 (29. März 2011)

du brauchst die Zange nur zum öffnen, das macht sich sonst echt doof ...

zum ganz normalen schließen, brauchst du sie nur zusammen stecken und denn auseinander ziehen, denn rasten sie richtig ein und halten echt super ...

hier das teil:
http://www.bike-products.com/KMC/KMC-Zange-fuer-Verschlussglieder.html


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. März 2011)

Wenn ich denn Mal zum Öffnen käme...



Da Du scheinbar keine Probleme mit den Schlössern hast, vermute ich, dass Du keine DA 10fach Kette fährst... da ist irgendwas faul...



Danke für den Link!


----------



## MS1980 (30. März 2011)

nee, ich bin jeztz seid über 1jahr mit den KMC unterwegs, erst die 9fach light und jetzt die 10fach light ...

und finde beide waren gut und die Schlösser gehen mit der Zange echt gut auf ... 

mach das mind. 1x im Monat zum reinigen ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. März 2011)

...das Problem ist doch, dass das Schloss mit der DA Kette nicht zugeht 


Öffnen wird schon irgendwie gehen...


Die Kette gebe ich nicht zurück.

Ist zu schön


----------



## MS1980 (31. März 2011)

sonst mußt wohl doch vernieten, allerdings kannst se denn net mehr so oft öffnen, sonst wirds teuer ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (31. März 2011)

Wenn die KMC-Schlösser nicht gehen, was spricht gegen Connex? Hatte noch nie ein einfacher zu schließendes und öffnendes Kettenschloß. Befürchtungen wie "das hält doch nie im Leben" haben sich bisher als unbegründet erwiesen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (31. März 2011)

Danke Jaypeare!


Die gibt's also auch für 10fach?


----------



## ChrizZZz (31. März 2011)

KMC mit Zange öffnen 

Die sind butterweich und problemlos zu öffnen.
Anfangs hab ich mich auch schwer getan aber danach gings jedes Mal einfacher.

Schade dass du Probleme mit so einer Kleinigkeit hast.

Wie siehts denn mit der restlichen Hardware aus?


...edit.. klaro  http://shop.best-bike-parts.de/Kett...0-fach--3226.html?referer=froogle&language=de


----------



## bikeaddicted (31. März 2011)

Mit der neunfach KMC Kette und KMC Kettenschloss ging es deutlich besser und überhaupt.


Bin auch alles andere, als erfreut...


Danke für den Link!

Wäre froh, wenn der Radladen nebenan die hätte.


Was meinst Du mit der "restlichen Hardware"?


Meinst Du, ob es noch anderweitig Probleme gibt?


----------



## ChrizZZz (1. April 2011)

Japp.


----------



## bikeaddicted (1. April 2011)

Passt soweit alles 


Der Sattel und die Schaltkabel fehlen noch....


Mir ist eine Gewicht sparende Zugverlegung eingefallen!


Ach Mensch, da habe ich doch glatt den LRS vergessen 

Muss schauen, ob ich noch an den Rechner komme...


----------



## MS1980 (1. April 2011)

wenn nur noch der LRS fehlt denn is auch Sub 7 drinnen ...

allerdings hast denn kein guten Grip, weil ja Decken und Schläuche fehlen  ...

und schnell fahren geht auch net, sonst qualmen die Schuhe, ohne Bremsen ...



aber wer Langsam fährt, wird Länger gesehen ....


----------



## bikeaddicted (1. April 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> wenn nur noch der LRS fehlt denn is auch Sub 7 drinnen ...
> 
> allerdings hast denn kein guten Grip, weil ja Decken und Schläuche fehlen  ...
> 
> ...



Du bist gut! 


Hellt meine Stimmung etwas auf 



Stimmt ja, da fehlt noch einiges.

LRS ist nichts besonderes... Kommt vielleicht eine andere HR Nabe.



Pellen und Schläuche: Maxxlite 310 + Michelin Latex (140+144g)

Falls ich mir wieder Tubeless antue, wären mit der anderen Kurbel 8,5 oder weniger drin...



Bremse wird auch eine, die sich bei mir über Jahre bewährt hat.

Will dich die neuen Schuhe nicht gleich schrotten...



Wird heute nichts mehr mit Bildern...

Morgen früh setze ich mich ran.


----------



## MS1980 (1. April 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Du bist gut!
> 
> ich weiss ...
> 
> ...


 
aahh verdammt  ...

morgen hab ich Junggeellen-Abschied, werd wohl Sontag erst wieder rein schauen können ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (1. April 2011)

Wieso verdammt?



Hast Du auf neue, exotische Teile spekuliert?



Bei der Bremse liegst Du fast richtig...




Na dann hoch die Tassen! 


Genieße DEN Abend!!! 




Bist dann gerne wieder willkommen!


----------



## MS1980 (1. April 2011)

mit neuen Teilen wird bei einen neuen Aufbau doch immer gehofft ...

wenn' keine Ultimate wird denn uff jeden Fall ne Avid ... oder ?

das wird nicht nur nen Abend werden, die holen mich schon morgen früh gegen 8:30uhr ab und denn bis next morgen irgendwann ...

aber naja, schön das die Freunde sowas für ein machen ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (1. April 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> mit neuen Teilen wird bei einen neuen Aufbau doch immer gehofft ...
> 
> wenn' keine Ultimate wird denn uff jeden Fall ne Avid ... oder ?
> 
> ...


Stimmt...




Avid ...... Ultimate......




Dann geh' pennen, damit Du für morjen Kraft hast!  




Das ist wahr!


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. April 2011)

So, Jungs! 



Hier das letzte (?) Antriebsteil:


CS M770 11-34







Nichts besonderes...


Wird aber noch bearbeitet 



Evtl. kommt auch die Kassette hier:


CS 7700 12-27


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. April 2011)

Habe gerade Mal gerechnet...



...mit den RoRo's und Latexschläuchen komme ich bei ÜBER 9kg raus


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. April 2011)

So, es geht WEIDÄ! 



Schlauch v/h


_Michelin Aircomp Latex_










Pellen v/h


_RoRo EVO 2,25_


...beim Vorderen sind noch Latexreste drin... hatte keine Lust mehr, nach mehr als einer Stunde, dat Zeuch mit einem Gummistück abzupulen/rubbeln 










[...]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (5. April 2011)

Die Räders...



V/h


Wie gehabt: 

NoTubes ZTR Arch
American Classic 130/225
DT Swiss SuperComp
DT Alunippel
NT Yellowtape
tune Pulsar, geschwärzt
NT Ventilkappen 1g


Formula R1 Floating

180/160mm

110+89g


Avid Titanschrauben

7+7g










"Monktiert":











Pedale fehlen ja noch... und die Bremse...


...wird alles nachgereicht...


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. April 2011)

Ach sooo!!!



Da die Specialized Stütze wahrscheinlich zu kurz sein wird heul, kommt diese hier:









Leider sehr schwer...


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. April 2011)

Hier die Bremsanlage:



Avid Juicy Ultimate

-o.g. Formula Scheiben
-organische Avid Bremsbeläge
-Gewicht noch ohne gekürzten Leitungen und alten Bremsbelägen



V/h


Vorne +13g für den schwereren Formula Adapter










Schrauben für die Discs








Discs










Formula Adapter 180mm/Avid Adapter 160mm, vorne











...fehlen also *nur noch* die Pedale... und der Sattel... und die Schaltkabel... und die SSP's...


----------



## scotty33 (5. April 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Eine pinke Kurbel wäre aber auch ein Hingucker...



Du wolltest uns ja im Harz besuchen kommen, da hättest du mit ner pinken Kurbel bei Celina natürlich alle Chancen.


----------



## scotty33 (5. April 2011)

Muss natürlich auch mal meckern, bist schon 14 Tage am Schrauben und gibst mir erst jetzt bescheid. 

Beim nächten WP sind mit dem Ding in unserer Truppe aber Punkte bei dir vorprogrammiert. 

Und Schwupps, schon per Abbbbbbbo. 

Das wird aber sehr schön und wenn es doch über 9 Kilo werden, bei den schweren Knochen ist noch was zu machen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. April 2011)

scotty33 schrieb:


> Muss natürlich auch mal meckern, bist schon 14 Tage am Schrauben und gibst mir erst jetzt bescheid.
> 
> Beim nächten WP sind mit dem Ding in unserer Truppe aber Punkte bei dir vorprogrammiert.
> 
> ...



Schön, dass Du vorbei schaust! 


Dachte, dass Du Mal mein Profil besuchst.

Da ist der Link aufgelistet.


Danke!


Jo 


Bei 193cm und 88kg ist bei mir nicht mehr viel drin.

Höchstens 0,5 bis 1kg Fett.

An Wasser könnte auch noch gespart werden... dann leidet aber die Ausdauer und die Leistung überhaupt.

Das Fett, was noch da ist, ist ganz angenehm bei langen Strecken.

Eine Art letzte Reserve...


Zur pinken Kurbel:

Wenn die Wunschkurbel da ist kann man ja noch über die Eloxalfarbe beraten


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. April 2011)

also die felge finde ich bissle ueberdimensioniert... aber ok  wird schick


----------



## Jaypeare (5. April 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Leider sehr schwer...



... dafür bombenstabil und mit genialer Klemmung.

Da schaut man mal ein paar Tage nicht rein, und schon geht die Post ab. Bin auf das Endergebnis gespannt.


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. April 2011)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> also die felge finde ich bissle ueberdimensioniert... aber ok  wird schick



Da isser ja! 


Bei meinen 193cm und 88kg naggich wollte ich halt Reserven haben, wenn's Mal etwas gröber wird.

Vielleicht hätte die deutlich leichtere Alpine ausgereicht...

Danke!



Jaypeare schrieb:


> ... dafür bombenstabil und mit genialer Klemmung.
> 
> Da schaut man mal ein paar Tage nicht rein, und schon geht die Post ab. Bin auf das Endergebnis gespannt.



Stimmt 


Trotzdem würde ich ein geringeres Gewicht und Flex vorziehen.


Mit Glück kommen heute die vorerst die letzten Teile.


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. April 2011)

jooo, die alpine hat auch gut reserven,... aber halt mit 2.25grenzwertig... 
leichter und flex? die neue vollcarbon p6 gesehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (5. April 2011)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> leichter und flex? die neue vollcarbon p6 gesehen?


...viel zu schwer und dafür auch zu teuer...


Auch, wenn die Klemmung konkurrenzlos ist.


Eine komplette P6 Klemmung aus Carbon wäre doch was...


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. April 2011)

So, die Schnellspanner...


----------



## ekm (5. April 2011)

So, bin auch dabei. 

Die Lackschäden am Tretlager sind doch höffendlich schon bearbeitet oder..?!?

Sonst sieht´s bis jetzt ja ganz gut aus.

Was brauchst denn für Stützenmaß 27,2 x 400?


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. April 2011)

Endspurt oder wie?

Ob sich das rotel Eloxal mit dem Orange des Rahmens verträgt? ...


Deine Felgenwahl begrüße ich sehr!

Beste Grüße,
Flo


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. April 2011)

ekm schrieb:


> So, bin auch dabei.
> 
> Die Lackschäden am Tretlager sind doch höffendlich schon bearbeitet oder..?!?
> 
> ...




Ick freu' mir! 


Die Lackschäden bleiben als Andenken an den Vorbesitzer... 


Danke!


Stützenmaß ist (leider) 31,6.



FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Endspurt oder wie?
> 
> Ob sich das rotel Eloxal mit dem Orange des Rahmens verträgt? ...
> 
> ...



Kann man so sagen.


Kann ja nicht sein, dass ich bei dem (bis vorgestern) Sahne Wetter nicht fahren kann.


Das rote Eloxal _wird_ sich _schon_ mit dem orange vertragen.

Wenn nicht, wird's bestimmt 'nen fight geben  


Auch, wenn an vielen Rädern rot eloxierte Teile verbaut sind und auch häufig mit schwarzen Anbauteilen und Rahmen kombiniert werden...

Mir gefallen beide Farben aber schon immer.


OK, blau anstatt dem rot fände ich auch 

Dafür fehlt aber dat Jeld.

Wäre mir jetzt auch ein zu hoher Aufwandt.


Es ist auch einfacher, zueinander passende Rottöne zu finden, als blaue.


Inwiefern begrüßt Du meine Felgenwahl?


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. April 2011)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> jooo, die alpine hat auch gut reserven,...


... u.a. deshalb ja auch die Arch.


Haben mir die Jungs von NoTubes in Amiland zu geraten...


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. April 2011)

Ich habe zugunsten der Reserven bei meinem neuen LRS auch auf (zugegeben eine ganze Menge mehr) Gewicht einzusparen verzichtet. 

Ich wollte mit dem Rot doch nicht stänkern!
Und du hattest ja auch angedeutet, dass irgendwann mit dem Rahmen 
vielleicht noch was geschieht...


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. April 2011)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ich habe zugunsten der Reserven bei meinem neuen LRS auch auf (zugegeben eine ganze Menge mehr) Gewicht einzusparen verzichtet.
> 
> Ich wollte mit dem Rot doch nicht stänkern!
> Und du hattest ja auch angedeutet, dass irgendwann mit dem Rahmen
> vielleicht noch was geschieht...



Ach so!


Werden wir, außer evtl. auf langen, steilen Anstiegen bzw. bei extremen Sprints nicht bereuen  



Habe ich auch nicht als "Stänkern" aufgefasst


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. April 2011)

Uiii, jetzt regnet es ja nur so an Beiträgen.

Bin auch schon ganz gespannt auf´s Endprodukt!!!!! 

Die Teileauswahl finde ich ok und in Sachen Stütze stimme ich dir auch zu!
=> Geile Klemmung, aber Sackschwer.

Habe mir auch eine P6 an den Crosser gespaxt, verwende aber eine SASO-Auflageschale und order mir noch die runden Klemmjoche. Waren in schwarz z.Zt. nicht vorrätig!  
Vorteilhaft, weil die Schrauben der P6 ja schräg stehen und sonst die Sattelrails (Carbon) foltern.

Wann rechnest du mit dem fertigen Rad?

Liebe Grüße aus dem Taunus!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (5. April 2011)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Uiii, jetzt regnet es ja nur so an Beiträgen.
> 
> Bin auch schon ganz gespannt auf´s Endprodukt!!!!!
> 
> ...



OK?

O... K...


Finazspritze von außerhalb und es regnet Hammerteile...


>>> Meine Rede!  <<<


Wie kannst Du denn eine andere Wippe und Klemmung bei der P6 verwenden???

Das alles ist doch angewinkelt?!?


Sonst hätte ich auch zumindest die KCNC Yokes dran.


Gebe keine Prognosen mehr ab...

...kann ich sowieso nicht einhalten...


----------



## ekm (5. April 2011)

Ich bin übgrigens auch dafür auf das Rot zu verzichten. Mein Rahmen hat ja die selbe Farbkombi, blau würde passen aber rot mMn nicht. 

Zur Stütze, wenn Dir 1cm mehr Länge reicht wäre das http://r2-bike.com/EXTRALITE-Sattelstuetze-The-Post-UL2-360mm-154g vielleicht was für Dich. Die P6 Vollcarbon ist mit 200g angegeben, das wäre jetzt kein so großer Gewinn.


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. April 2011)

Das mit den roten Akzenten wird gar nicht so schlimm 


Das orange am Rahmen wird auch nicht lange bleiben...


Blau fände ich persönlich fatal am Taurine...

Geschmackssache...


Es MUSS eine Carbonstütze sein.

Danke aber für den Link!

Ist ja ziemlich leicht das Teil...


Wenn eine neue Stütze, dann AX, Schmolke oder M'$& 


Werde aber keine neue Stütze kaufen, da vielleicht in einem Jahr... Ach, ich will nichts beschreien oder vorweg nehmen...


300 Euro und mehr wären mir zu viel, um sie eine Saison zu fahren... Werdet Ihr sicher verstehen...


----------



## MS1980 (5. April 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Werde aber keine neue Stütze kaufen, da vielleicht in einem Jahr... Ach, ich will nichts beschreien oder vorweg nehmen...
> 
> 
> 300 Euro und mehr wären mir zu viel, um sie eine Saison zu fahren... Werdet Ihr sicher verstehen...


 

wie meinst das ? steht schon was neues In den Startlöchern ? 

ansonsten gute kompromisslose Teile die auf jeden Fall ne standhalten sollten ...

schade nur das du nun doch über 9kg kommst ... aber mein Angebot steht trotzdem noch ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. April 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> wie meinst das ? steht schon was neues In den Startlöchern ?
> 
> ansonsten gute kompromisslose Teile die auf jeden Fall ne standhalten sollten ...
> 
> schade nur das du nun doch über 9kg kommst ... aber mein Angebot steht trotzdem noch ...



...Darüber verliere ich erstmal kein Wort...


Da bin ich ganz Deiner Meinung!

So sollte es auch werden.


Dachte mir schon, dass Du hartnäckig bleibst...

Aber die Teileliste ist die eine Sache, die Waage die andere...


----------



## MS1980 (5. April 2011)

naja , meist sind's an der Waage mehr, leiders ... 

aber wir warten und bleiben hartnäckig ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (5. April 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> naja , meist sind's an der Waage mehr, leiders ...
> 
> aber wir warten und bleiben hartnäckig ...


Gaaaaaaaaaaanz genau! 




...so, der 1000. Beitrag ist da.


Jubiläääääum! 



Hätte ich am Anfang nicht erwartet, dass sich das alles _so _entwickelt...




P.S.: Vielleicht könntest Du mir per PN berichten, wie's Samstag war


----------



## MS1980 (5. April 2011)

is schon unterwegs, nur noch schnell bilder einfügen ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. April 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> is schon unterwegs, nur noch schnell bilder einfügen ...


Ahhhhhh... Danke!


Freue mich!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. April 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Wie kannst Du denn eine andere Wippe und Klemmung bei der P6 verwenden???
> 
> ...





Die SASO-Wippe passt 1A. 
KCNC-Wippe der 31,6er Stütze sollte auch passen... "sollte" !!
Nur die KCNC-Joche nicht, da abgewinkelt geklemmt wird!
Deshalb diese hier
....

LG


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. April 2011)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Die SASO-Wippe passt 1A.
> KCNC-Wippe der 31,6er Stütze sollte auch passen... "sollte" !!
> Nur die KCNC-Joche nicht, da abgewinkelt geklemmt wird!
> Deshalb diese hier
> ...


Du hast aber auch Schwein... 


Die Wippe möchte ich dem Sattel eigentlich nicht antun... ~100g


Ist aber eine gute Tuningmöglichkeit 


Stimmt ja!

Hatte gar nicht an die runden Yokes gedacht.


Danke!


Werde aber sparen müssen... So eine sub 130g Stütze bezahlt sich nicht von allein...


----------



## zuki (6. April 2011)

Ich habe mir gerade einen orangenen Laufradsatz bestellt. Der würde ganz gut passen 

Aber auf jeden Fall ein schöner Rahmen.


----------



## MS1980 (6. April 2011)

du meinst aber hoffentlich nur orangene Narben und keine Felgen, oder?

hier im CrossCountry -Forum gab es auch mal nen Taurin mit orangenen Akzenten, das sah echt gut aus und hat gepasst ...


----------



## zuki (6. April 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> du meinst aber hoffentlich nur orangene Narben und keine Felgen, oder?
> 
> hier im CrossCountry -Forum gab es auch mal nen Taurin mit orangenen Akzenten, das sah echt gut aus und hat gepasst ...



Nein, schon komplett orange. Aber keine Sorge, es soll ja für mein Rädchen sein.


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. April 2011)

Hatte ja vergessen zu fragen, was mit dem neuen LRS ist.


Welche Komponenten?

Wie "schwer"?


Cool!


----------



## zuki (6. April 2011)

Ach nix besonderes. 1750g (Etwa). Leichter ist der DT Swiss 1800 er Satz auch nicht. Und den fahre ich gerade.






Erdmann heißt der Laufradbauer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (6. April 2011)

Hi 
Ich klinke mich auch mal ein. Also ich hätte da ein paar Vorschläge für dich.
Zu dem schwarz-orangen Rahmen würden meiner Meinung nach super die orangenen SRAM Teile für die Schaltung passen sowie orangene Tune Schnellspanner!
Ich wurde das Rad eher in schwarz-orange halten! Rot passt meiner Meinung nach nicht so ganz. Desweiteren hätte ich eine schwarze Kurbel gewählt. 
Bin aber mal auf dein Endresultat gespannt!
LG IGGY


----------



## zuki (6. April 2011)

IGGY schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich klinke mich auch mal ein. Also ich hätte da ein paar Vorschläge für dich.
> Zu dem schwarz-orangen Rahmen würden meiner Meinung nach super die orangenen SRAM Teile für die Schaltung passen sowie orangene Tune Schnellspanner!
> Ich wurde das Rad eher in schwarz-orange halten! Rot passt meiner Meinung nach nicht so ganz. Desweiteren hätte ich eine schwarze Kurbel gewählt.
> ...



Die orangenen SRAM Parts und Noir Kurbeln wären natürlich der Hit mit dem schönen Rahmen.
Ich wollte die im Januar für meinen Flitzer bestellen und mein Händler meinte nix mehr zu machen in 2011. Vielleicht wollte er aber auch nur seinen Murks loswerden? Ist er dann ja auch .


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. April 2011)

Der LRS ist zwar nicht leicht...


Sieht aber dermaßen gut aus! 




IGGY schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich klinke mich auch mal ein. Also ich hätte da ein paar Vorschläge für dich.
> Zu dem schwarz-orangen Rahmen würden meiner Meinung nach super die orangenen SRAM Teile für die Schaltung passen sowie orangene Tune Schnellspanner!
> Ich wurde das Rad eher in schwarz-orange halten! Rot passt meiner Meinung nach nicht so ganz. Desweiteren hätte ich eine schwarze Kurbel gewählt.
> ...


Schön, dass Du vorbei schaust, Iggy! 


Natürlich würden die orangenen Teile super passen. 


Aber wie bereits erwähnt, gefällt mir rot am besten und wird das orange am Rahmen nicht sehr lange bleiben wird.

Orange ist nicht so meine Lieblingsfarbe...


Zur Kurbel habe ich ja bereits etwas geschrieben.

Kommt bald was anderes.


Die Aerozine wird aber schon einige Tausend km aushalten müssen...


*Würde Euch die alte XT Kurbel (FC-M760) mit den KCNC Blättern besser gefallen?*


Aber warten wir erst einmal das Endergebnis aber


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. April 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Die orangenen SRAM Parts und Noir Kurbeln wären natürlich der Hit mit dem schönen Rahmen.
> Ich wollte die im Januar für meinen Flitzer bestellen und mein Händler meinte nix mehr zu machen in 2011. Vielleicht wollte er aber auch nur seinen Murks loswerden? Ist er dann ja auch .



Stimmt schon...


Mag orange aber nicht wirklich 


Händler wollen doch meistens den alten Krams los werden 

Wenn ich einer wäre würde ich es auch machen wollen... Kannst ja nicht 100%ig die richtige Menge an Teilen ordern.

Gut wären natürlich (preiswerte) Blowouts, kurz, bevor die neuen Teile kommen...


----------



## zuki (6. April 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Natürlich würden die orangenen Teile super passen.
> 
> 
> Aber wie bereits erwähnt, gefällt mir rot am besten und wird das orange am Rahmen nicht sehr lange bleiben wird.
> ...



Nee, nee. Ich finde die Aerozine Kurbel schon völlig in Ordnung. 
Wenn Du die Decals am Rahmen eh entfernst und auf Rot eloxiert gehen möchtest: Das Aerozine Innenlager ist sehr gut (habe ich an einem Bike verbaut, hat schon einiges mitgemacht) und bei ebay gibt es das auch für den schmalen Geldbeutel.

*EDIT: GAB ES BEI EBAY.

*Dann halt z.B.: http://www.tuning-bikes.de/product_info.php?language=de&currency=EUR&products_id=797


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. April 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Nee, nee. Ich finde die Aerozine Kurbel schon völlig in Ordnung.
> Wenn Du die Decals am Rahmen eh entfernst und auf Rot eloxiert gehen möchtest: Das Aerozine Innenlager ist sehr gut (habe ich an einem Bike verbaut, hat schon einiges mitgemacht) und bei ebay gibt es das auch für den schmalen Geldbeutel.
> 
> *EDIT: GAB ES BEI EBAY.
> ...



Gut, dann bleibt erstmal die Aerozine.


Decors werden nicht direkt entfernt...

Trotzdem verschwindet das orange.


Danke für den Lager-Tip!

Wird bei der neuen Kurbel aber nicht mehr zu sehen sein >>> BB30


Höchstens die Welle, Schrauben und Abdeckungen könnten farbig gestaltet werden. 

>>> schwarz oder rot.

Tendiere stark zu schwarz, da das CD-rot zu lila ist...



Jetzt müssen erstmal Sattel, Schaltkabel und Pedale den Weg zu mir finden...


----------



## michel33kg (7. April 2011)

Hi,ich finde , wenn ein Schmolke Lenker drankommt würde ich mir mit dem Aufbau lieber Zeit lassen als bunt zu mischen
Carbon setze ich eigentlich nur ein wenn es Sinn macht und nicht schwerer als Alu. ist.
Ich hätte beim  Rahmen das Orange vorher entfernt, denn es ist schon eine Herausforderung da eine stimmiges  Konzept zu finden.
Ich mag es aber auch net so bunt,sorry.


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. April 2011)

michel33kg schrieb:


> Hi,ich finde , wenn ein Schmolke Lenker drankommt würde ich mir mit dem Aufbau lieber Zeit lassen als bunt zu mischen
> 
> Carbon setze ich eigentlich nur ein wenn es Sinn macht und nicht schwerer als Alu. ist.
> 
> ...




Soll ich das ganze Jahr oder länger warten, bis ich genug Moneten für eine Schmolke Stütze, MXXk Sattelklemme, Dezibel/AX-LRS und Co. zusammen habe???


_Spenden sind gerne willkommen!_ 

>>> Teilhaberschaft ausgeschlossen! 



Aber HALLO macht Carbon beim Lenker Sinn!

-Steifigkeit

>>>Lenkpräzision

-Bruch kündigt sich an

Dürfte aber "nie" passieren...



Habe gerade keine Kohlen, um das orange zu eliminieren 

_Siehe oben..._



Warum sorry?

Deine Meinung 


Ich mag es auch nicht bunt... Kommt darauf an, wie "bunt" definiert wird.


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. April 2011)

...die Pedale...









...vielleicht gibt's bald bessere...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michel33kg (7. April 2011)

Wie gehts Deinem Müsing ?
Der Bock ist doch richtig Geil,deswegen hatte ich mit einer Steigerung gerechnet,wie schon erwähnt :Unheilig -Komm zu mir 
Also für mich ist Dein Müsing viel gefälliger !


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. April 2011)

michel33kg schrieb:


> Wie gehts Deinem Müsing ?
> Der Bock ist doch richtig Geil,deswegen hatte ich mit einer Steigerung gerechnet,wie schon erwähnt :Unheilig -Komm zu mir
> Also für mich ist Dein Müsing viel gefälliger !


Das Müsing gibbet net mehr.

Danke, danke!


Ich bin der Meinung, dass das Taurine, abgesehen von'er Kurbel, ein deutlicher Schritt nach vorne ist.


Ich sage nur (Tretlager-)Steifigkeit und Gabelperformance


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. April 2011)

...neue Bremsscheiben sind geordert!


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. April 2011)

Avid G3 Clean Sweep?


----------



## MS1980 (8. April 2011)

ich habe mal nen intressanten Bericht zum Taurine gefunden, zieh dir das mal rein ... 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDVpRSNtcPQ"]YouTube        - cannondale taurine broken[/nomedia]

danach kannst wohl mit den Teil anstellen wat de willst, scheint ja echt robust zu sein ...

mal ernsthaft, ist doch der Hammer oder ...?

da wäre so mancher Alurahmen abgek..... 

aber Cannondale war net umsonst jahrelang Marktführer ... 



achja, wieso hast dir keine Eggbeater mit roter Feder geholt? würde optisch besser passen ...

oder hattest die noch liegen?


----------



## zuki (8. April 2011)

Da muss ich mich glatt auch noch einmal melden: Ich denke Dein Cannondale ist schon ein "upgrade" verglichen zum Müsing.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (8. April 2011)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Avid G3 Clean Sweep?



Nein 


Gaaanz kalt 



MS1980 schrieb:


> ich habe mal nen intressanten Bericht zum Taurine gefunden, zieh dir das mal rein ...
> 
> YouTube        - cannondale taurine broken
> 
> ...



Habe ich mir x Mal angeschaut 


Naja, weist nicht, wie der Zustand der Fasern ist...

Aber am "Knacken" ist zu vermuten, dass eine große Anzahl Fasern reißt...


Habe die für ein Appel und n Ei bekommen.

Lagen also quasi rum 




zuki schrieb:


> Da muss ich mich glatt auch noch einmal melden: Ich denke Dein Cannondale ist schon ein "upgrade" verglichen zum Müsing.



Danke.


Ist ja auch so.


----------



## MS1980 (8. April 2011)

das knacken war schon komisch, aber intressant fand ich das die rahmenform immer wieder hergestellt wurde und auch schläge mit dem Hammer, da keine sichtbaren schäden hinterlassen haben ...

ich würde damit aber auch net mehr fahren wollen ...

aber gut zu sehen das sie im falle "des Falles" doch eigentlich / ordentlich was verkraften können ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. April 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> das knacken war schon komisch, aber intressant fand ich das die rahmenform immer wieder hergestellt wurde und auch schläge mit dem Hammer, da keine sichtbaren schäden hinterlassen haben ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## >ALEX< (8. April 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Da muss ich mich glatt auch noch einmal melden: Ich denke Dein Cannondale ist schon ein "upgrade" verglichen zum Müsing.



Wirklich schlecht ist der Müsing X-Lite Offroad Rahmen nicht, eher sogar ziemlich gut! Ziemlich leicht, schön verarbeitet, viele Details etc. 
aber bei so einen großen Rahmen kann es da evtl. schon an Steifigkeit mangeln.
War der Müsing leichter als der CD?

_Ob der YouTube Test wirklich aussagekräftig ist für den im Einsatz auftretenen Kräften und man dadurch schlussfolgern kann, dass der Rahmen auch im Alltag "alles" aushält, stelle ich mal in Frage. Aber sieht sicher interessant aus, dass er in die Form wieder die ursprungsform annimt. 
Fahren sollte man (aufgrund des  wahrscheinlichen/hörbaren FB und ZFB) wohl eher nicht mehr (uneingeschränkt)._
Ist ja aber auch nicht entscheidend.

Ich finde dass es ein richtig schöner Rahmen und eine interessanter Aufbau ist
Bin gespannt wie es weiter geht.

Zum entlacken,(was ich auf jeden Fall auch machen würde), kannst du ja das "CARBO-LIFT" Zeug hernhemen


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. April 2011)

>ALEX< schrieb:


> Wirklich schlecht ist der Müsing X-Lite Offroad Rahmen nicht, eher sogar ziemlich gut! Ziemlich leicht, schön verarbeitet, viele Details etc.
> aber bei so einen großen Rahmen kann es da evtl. schon an Steifigkeit mangeln.



Das habe ich nie behauptet.

Ja, leicht, schön verarbeitet und nette Details.


Das mit der Steifigkeit dürfte bei einem 19 Zöller nicht viel anders sein...

...vielleicht bei 'nem 15 Zöller 



> War der Müsing leichter als der CD?


Ja_.

_Ach was!

Sch**ß drauf!


...~1250g zu ~1450g
_



			Ob der YouTube Test wirklich aussagekräftig ist für den im Einsatz auftretenen Kräften und man dadurch schlussfolgern kann, dass der Rahmen auch im Alltag "alles" aushält, stelle ich mal in Frage.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_Ja... _




			Aber sieht sicher interessant aus, dass er in die Form wieder die ursprungsform annimt.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_Allerdings!_




			Fahren sollte man (aufgrund des  wahrscheinlichen/hörbaren FB und ZFB) wohl eher nicht mehr (uneingeschränkt).
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


> Ist ja aber auch nicht entscheidend.


FB=Faser"brechen"???
ZFB?



> Ich finde dass es ein richtig schöner Rahmen und eine interessanter Aufbau ist
> Bin gespannt wie es weiter geht.


Danke! 



> Zum entlacken,(was ich auf jeden Fall auch machen würde), kannst du ja das "CARBO-LIFT" Zeug hernhemen


Gerade gestern bin ich bei LB über Carbo Lift gestolpert.

Falls es keine Probleme mit der Garantie seitens Cannondale geben sollte, würde mich das enorm reizen


----------



## >ALEX< (8. April 2011)

ist der denn noch in der Garantie?
Egal
runter mit den Kack ähmm Lack!


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. April 2011)

>ALEX< schrieb:


> ist der denn noch in der Garantie?


Sischor 



> Egal


Nö 





> runter mit den Kack ähmm Lack!


Gut, wenn Du mir den NP als Sicherheit überweist, falls Mal was mit dem Rahmen sein sollte


----------



## michel33kg (8. April 2011)

Wenn das Müsing nich mehr ist ,hast Du doch genug geile Teile.
Also wenn mir am Rahmen was net passt kommt dat runter,ohne Kompromisse;Bin halt net ganz dicht


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. April 2011)

michel33kg schrieb:


> Wenn das Müsing nich mehr ist ,hast Du doch genug geile Teile.



Naja, manche kommen ran... Andere möchte ich nicht wieder verwenden...



> Also wenn mir am Rahmen was net passt kommt dat runter,ohne Kompromisse;Bin halt net ganz dicht



Hast halt genug Geld


----------



## zuki (8. April 2011)

Na es macht doch auch Spaß ein Rad nach und nach zu perfektionieren. Hat man auch länger Freude dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (8. April 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Na es macht doch auch Spaß ein Rad nach und nach zu perfektionieren. Hat man auch länger Freude dran.


Stimmt einerseits... Andererseits hätte ich jetzt schon gerne die 7 vor dem Komma und maximale Performance...



Dein Principia ist ja Mal obergeil geworden


----------



## michel33kg (8. April 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Na es macht doch auch Spaß ein Rad nach und nach zu perfektionieren. Hat man auch länger Freude dran.



Deswegen,was nicht passt wird passend gemacht

Genug Geld ist relativ ,wann hat man genug

Die FSA Kurbel wäre meiner Meinung nach passender


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. April 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Stimmt einerseits... Andererseits hätte ich jetzt schon gerne die 7 vor dem Komma und maximale Performance...
> 
> 
> 
> Dein Principia ist ja Mal obergeil geworden



 Hast DU jetzt wirklich _obergeil_ geschrieben??? 
-Kenne ich gar nicht von dir!?! 

Liebe Grüße und schönes WE!


----------



## michel33kg (8. April 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Stimmt einerseits... Andererseits hätte ich jetzt schon gerne die 7 vor dem Komma und maximale Performance...
> 
> 
> 
> Dein Principia ist ja Mal obergeil geworden



Sub 8, mein alter Verwalter,Du hast Mut!


----------



## zuki (8. April 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Stimmt einerseits... Andererseits hätte ich jetzt schon gerne die 7 vor dem Komma und maximale Performance...
> 
> 
> 
> Dein Principia ist ja Mal obergeil geworden



Danke für die Blumen. Aber zu meckern gibbet dann doch immer


----------



## michel33kg (8. April 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen. Aber zu meckern gibbet dann doch immer



Wer sich an dem Spacerturm stört soll einfach wegschauen
Stimmig aufgebautes Bike,starke gut gesetzte Farbakzente.
Wäre jetztfarblich nicht meine erste Wahl ,trotzdem alle Achtung


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. April 2011)

michel33kg schrieb:


> Deswegen,was nicht passt wird passend gemacht
> 
> Genug Geld ist relativ ,wann hat man genug
> 
> Die FSA Kurbel wäre meiner Meinung nach passender


Soll ich Dir wirklich auflisten, wann "man" mMn "genug" Geld hat???


...wird passend gemacht: Ist doch fast immer so 

Es gibt ja auch Leute, die sich z.B. einen Rahmen kaufen, nur, weil dieser schön aussieht... Farbe... (Frauen???) 


Die K-Force in BB30 wäre FAST perfekt...

Die alte zu übernehmen war finaziell keine Option gewesen 




taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hast DU jetzt wirklich _obergeil_ geschrieben???
> -Kenne ich gar nicht von dir!?!
> 
> 
> ...




Ja, das habe ICH!


Kommt davon, wenn man in (diesem bestimmten Bezirk) zu Schule geht...


"Alter", "geil", "über geil", "über" XY, "todes", "dies das", "endrappig", "Lauch", "Digga", und so weiter und so fort...


Danke, Dir auch!




michel33kg schrieb:


> Sub 8, mein alter Verwalter,Du hast Mut!



Danke!


Wird daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaauern 




zuki schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen. Aber zu meckern gibbet dann doch immer




You're welcome!


Was gibt es denn außer Sattelstütze, Hörnchen, Sattel, Spacerturm, Pedalen, Aheadkappe und Umwerfer zu meckern???


Ach so...


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. April 2011)

michel33kg schrieb:


> Wer sich an dem Spacerturm stört soll einfach wegschauen


...er soll auch nur weg, wenn die Einstellung so passt


----------



## zuki (8. April 2011)

michel33kg schrieb:


> Wer sich an dem Spacerturm stört soll einfach wegschauen
> Stimmig aufgebautes Bike,starke gut gesetzte Farbakzente.
> Wäre jetztfarblich nicht meine erste Wahl ,trotzdem alle Achtung



Danke, bin ich auch wirklich zufrieden mit!


			
				bikeaddicted schrieb:
			
		

> Was gibt es denn außer Sattelstütze, Hörnchen, Sattel, Spacerturm, Pedalen, Aheadkappe und Umwerfer zu meckern???
> 
> 
> Ach so...



Du Sack... Aber so in der Art.

P.S.:Umwerfer? Ist das einzige SRAM XX Teil am bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (8. April 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Du Sack... Aber so in der Art.
> 
> P.S.:Umwerfer? Ist das einzige SRAM XX Teil am bike!


Hehe...


Ist halt silber... Kannste lackieren... oder anderes...


----------



## MS1980 (8. April 2011)

jetzt ist ja richtig leben hier im Threat ... 

das macht den Aufbau noch spannender ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. April 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> jetzt ist ja richtig leben hier im Threat ...
> 
> das macht den Aufbau noch spannender ...



Gefällt mir auch


----------



## zuki (9. April 2011)

Ist schon ein schöner Rahmen:

http://media.photobucket.com/image/Cannondale%20taurine%20orange/erikkellison/April%2026th%202010/Cannondale-Taurine-Carbon-BB30-L-3.jpg#!oZZ1QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fmedia.photobucket.com%2Fimage%2Fcannondale%20taurine%20orange%2Ferikkellison%2FApril%2026th%202010%2FCannondale-Taurine-Carbon-BB30-Larg.jpg%3Fo%3D1


----------



## michel33kg (9. April 2011)

Lass die Aerizone Kurbel weg, dann wirds schon viel besser.
Dein Cannondale hat besseres verdient
Ein Aufbau sollte sich halt net vordergründig am Geld orientieren,da würde ich halt lieber etwas langsamer machen:
Es gibt doch eigentlich nur drei Farben für CC Bikes:
Schwarz





,Schwarz










und Schwarz


----------



## corfrimor (9. April 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Kommt davon, wenn man in (diesem bestimmten Bezirk) zu Schule geht...
> 
> 
> [...] "todes", "dies das", "endrappig", "Lauch" [...]



Wie meinen? Was soll das denn jeweils heißen? Noch nie gehört. Offenkundig werde ich alt und verstehe das Jungsprech immer weniger 

Was soll "todes" heißen? Toll, oder so? Und v.a.: "Lauch"? Ist etwas, das "Lauch" ist, gut? 


Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (9. April 2011)

michel33kg schrieb:


> Lass die Aerizone Kurbel weg, dann wirds schon viel besser.
> Dein Cannondale hat besseres verdient
> Ein Aufbau sollte sich halt net vordergründig am Geld orientieren,da würde ich halt lieber etwas langsamer machen:
> Es gibt doch eigentlich nur drei Farben für CC Bikes:
> ...


Sicherlich hat mein Taurine besseres verdient hat.



Wo wir wieder beim Geld wären...

...soll ich etwa warten, bis ich Mal im Lotto gewinne???



Nein wirklich, soll ich noch ein, zwei Jahre warten, bis ich das Geld (dann eventuell) zusammen habe, und dann erst posten?



Bin wirklich niemand, der nicht mit dem Posten warten kann.



Bei den Farben kann ich nicht ganz zustimmen.

Obwohl ich sie auch geil finde. 




corfrimor schrieb:


> Wie meinen? Was soll das denn jeweils heißen?  Noch nie gehört. Offenkundig werde ich alt und verstehe das Jungsprech  immer weniger
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach komm, Du hast echt nichts verpasst.


Muss man mMn nicht wissen.


todes: über, voll "krass", "geil" und sonstiges... Kann für vieles stehen.


Bitte um Korrektur, falls ich etwas vergessen haben sollte bzw. etwas nicht korrekt ist 


Lauch=Gemüse

Lauch: 

Verwendung, Beispiel: "Ey du Lauch..."



_Es kam soeben ein Päckchen_


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. April 2011)

So, bitt'schön:





















...gestern um 7:00 h bestellt, heute um kurz nach 10 gekommen  



Dazu auch noch etwas leichter...


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. April 2011)

sehen sehr gut aus... vllt kauf ich mir als naechstes au mal die "bunten"


----------



## FlowinFlo (9. April 2011)

Oha!
Sehr schön, das Gewicht sowieso!
Deine 180er wiegt, was meine 160er Avid G2 wiegt...

Dass es wieder schwarze Spider werden würden, habe ich gewusst! 
Schön, dass du die Finger von Roten gelassen hast, was mMn zuviel des Guten gewesen wäre.

Edith sagt: Korrektur 180er!


----------



## zuki (9. April 2011)

Könntest Du bitte das Gewicht auf dem Spider neu ein-lasern? 







...


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. April 2011)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> sehen sehr gut aus... vllt kauf ich mir als naechstes au mal die "bunten"



Danke!


Finde ich auch.


_Die roten_ sehen auch hammermäßig aus 

_Nur wollte ich damit nicht übertreiben._


Dann kauf' Dir die "bunten" oder gleich die neuen 




FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Oha!
> Sehr schön, das Gewicht sowieso!
> Deine 185er wiegt, was meine 160er Avid G2 wiegt...
> 
> ...



Danke! 


Ist, wie auf den Bildern zu sehen, eine 180er vorne 

Habe einen passenden Formula Adapter, den ich für die 180er Floating besorgt hatte.


Noooice! 


Genau, _siehe oben._




zuki schrieb:


> Könntest Du bitte das Gewicht auf dem Spider neu ein-lasern?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah!


Es könnte ja jede Scheibe mit ihrem tatsächlichen Gewicht versehen werden


----------



## Aalex (11. April 2011)

ach herrje da hab ich den thread gerade mal wieder gefunden. 

hab ich ja sträflich vernachlässigt hier  guck hier nich so oft rein 

du scheinst ja auch sehr nahe an der vollendung zu stehen und du kannst sogar radeln! schätz dich glücklich


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. April 2011)

Aalex schrieb:


> ach herrje da hab ich den thread gerade mal wieder gefunden.
> 
> hab ich ja sträflich vernachlässigt hier  guck hier nich so oft rein
> 
> du scheinst ja auch sehr nahe an der vollendung zu stehen und du kannst sogar radeln! schätz dich glücklich


Du böser Bub, Du 



Ja, so ist es.

Endlich.



Ist echt schei$e gelaufen im Schnee... ABER DU *LEBST* UND WIRST WIEDER GESUND


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. April 2011)

In diesem Zustand steht es seit ein paar Tagen rum...













_Stützen-/Satteldetail..._







Habe die Bilder nicht früher gepostet, da ich sehnlichst auf Schaltkabel und Sattel warte...




Auf dem Bild kommt die Kurbel echt nicht gut...




_...Sattel, Stütze (steht zum Verkauf), Kassette, Reifen und Bremsscheiben (stehen auch zum Verkauf) sind nicht mehr aktuell..._


----------



## FlowinFlo (12. April 2011)

Natürlich mit Protzerabziehbildchen von 88+! 
Sieht doch schon vielversprechend aus!
Soo schlimm wirkt die Kurbel nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (12. April 2011)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Natürlich mit Protzerabziehbildchen von 88+!



So isses! 

Kommt vielleicht noch ab...



> Sieht doch schon vielversprechend aus!
> Soo schlimm wirkt die Kurbel nicht...


Danke...! 


In natura wirkt sie auch nicht sooo schlimm...




Findest Du, dass sich die Farben beißen???


----------



## FlowinFlo (12. April 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Findest Du, dass sich die Farben beißen???



Nein, finde ich nicht! Ich bin sehr "beruhigt". Das liegt sicher daran, dass du das Rot so sparsam eingesetzt hast.


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. April 2011)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Nein, finde ich nicht! Ich bin sehr "beruhigt". *Das liegt sicher daran, dass du das Rot so sparsam eingesetzt hast.*


Denke ich auch


----------



## zuki (13. April 2011)

Sehr schönes Bike und sehr schöne Farben .

Was für eine Sattelstütze ist das gleich?


----------



## scotty33 (13. April 2011)

Gefällt mir sehr sehr gut, hast du bisher super hinbekommen. Die Kurbel geht aber denke ich auch und Bilder täuschen ja auch immer ein wenig.


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. April 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike und sehr schöne Farben .
> 
> Was für eine Sattelstütze ist das gleich?



Danke, danke! 


Finde die Farbe am Rahmen irgendwie erfrischend...

...trotzdem verschwindet sie bald.


Stütze ist eine mit 3000er und 5000er Nassschleifpapier gecleante, sehr angenehm flexende, 168g schwere (?) Specialized FACT SL in UD.

Leider ist sie zu kurz... zwar 350mm lang, aber 9cm minimale Einstecktiefe... und 27,2mm im Durchmesser 




scotty33 schrieb:


> Gefällt mir sehr sehr gut, hast du bisher super hinbekommen. Die Kurbel geht aber denke ich auch und Bilder täuschen ja auch immer ein wenig.



Ich danke Dir! 


...freut mich, zu hören.



Stimmt schon, dass Bilder oft täuschen 

Aber kurbelmäßig stelle ich mir da etwas gaaanz anderes vor...


Aber das kommt noch.



Mit dem Taurine werde ich, falls ich es Mal zu Dir rüber schaffe, vielleicht nicht völlig abstinken...


----------



## zuki (13. April 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Danke, danke!
> 
> 
> Stütze ist eine mit 3000er und 5000er Nassschleifpapier gecleante, sehr angenehm flexende, 168g schwere (?) Specialized FACT SL in UD.
> ...



Schade. Ich suche für mein Principia-Rädchen eine schöne Stütze. Aber wegen meiner Körperlänge halt auch 27,2 in 400mm Länge. Die meisten Hersteller meinen allerdings den 27,2 Durchmesser in max. 350mm anbieten zu müssen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. April 2011)

solangsam wird ein fahrrad draus  aber das mit "supershort" ueben wir noch,... gelle


----------



## corfrimor (13. April 2011)

Ja, da muß ich mich anschließen 

Wird ein sehr schönes Rad. Das ist ja echt "todes"  (kleiner Scherz).

Die CD's mit Fatty gefallen mir meist sehr gut. 

Was gefällt Dir an der Kurbel nicht? Ich finde die super. Mal was anderes.

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (13. April 2011)

bau doch eine der 10.000 xtr970er kurbel dran, die akutell so verramscht werden. die passt optisch perfekt und ueber die technik brauchen wir ja net reden


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. April 2011)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> bau doch eine der 10.000 xtr970er kurbel dran, *die akutell so verramscht werden*. die passt optisch perfekt und ueber die technik brauchen wir ja net reden



 Wo,wo,wo ?????? Auch haben will... 

In der Bucht die Kurbeln gehen für tierisch hohe Preise weg.

Optisch würde das aber bestimmt gut passen!!

Bisher gefällt mir der Aufbau sehr, sehr gut. 
- Bin sowieso Fan dieser C´Dale-Rahmen.

Und da du weder Arzt, Bänker oder Börsianer bist (noch nicht..!?  ) geht vorerst auch die Aerozine. 
Du willst ja endlich auch fahren. Sonst ist der Sommer vor Fertigstellung des Bikes ja vorbei.. 

Nochmal kurz und bündig:  _gefällt!!_


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. April 2011)

irgendwie glaub ich die immer so fuer um die 200euro zu sehen (leichtbau verchegger thread,... ) und wenn du die aerozine fuer nen 100er verhaust... da sollte ne xtr drin sein


----------



## Fujisan (13. April 2011)

Die Kurbel lässt das Gesamtkonzept unruhig erscheinen (das einzig weitere größere silberfarbene Teil ist die Kassette und die wird sehr schnell ihren "Glanz" verlieren). Aber ich denke, dass du schon intensiv an einem Finanzierungsplan für die Hollowgram SL werkelst .

BTW: Wofür brauchst du in und um Berlin 22|32|44Z + 11-34 Kassette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## steve81 (13. April 2011)

Die Kurbel passt ech gar nicht!
Hol dir doch ne Stylo OCT in schwarz!

Ansonsten gefällt es mir ganz gut, wirkt durch den Carbonrahmen auch wesentlich kleiner als dein Müsing!


----------



## corfrimor (13. April 2011)

Stylo OCT in schwarz ist ein sehr guter Tip, finde ich! Fährt meine Frau an ihrem Helius RC (siehe Album). Funktioniert top (sie merkt keinen Unterschied zur XT), liegt vom Gewicht zwischen XT und XTR und sieht gut aus. Einzig die Kettenblätter (grau) gefallen manchen nicht - ich finde sie gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. April 2011)

Was den Truvativ-Kurbel-Vorschlag angeht, schliesse ich mich steve81 und corfrimor an.
Die ist wirklich ganz hübsch.


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. April 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Schade. Ich suche für mein Principia-Rädchen eine schöne Stütze. Aber wegen meiner Körperlänge halt auch 27,2 in 400mm Länge. Die meisten Hersteller meinen allerdings den 27,2 Durchmesser in max. 350mm anbieten zu müssen...



...die Speci Stütze gibt's auch in 400mm...


Nur hat beim Müsing die 350er gereicht...


Für das Taurine brauche ich 31,6x370mm+




nopain-nogain schrieb:


> solangsam wird ein fahrrad draus  aber das mit "supershort" ueben wir noch,... gelle



...war anders angedacht...

Verzögert sich halt ständig...




corfrimor schrieb:


> Ja, da muß ich mich anschließen
> 
> Wird ein sehr schönes Rad.







> Das ist ja echt "todes"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe...

Danke!



> Die CD's mit Fatty gefallen mir meist sehr gut.


Me 2 



> Was gefällt Dir an der Kurbel nicht? Ich finde die super. Mal was anderes.


Die Farbe gefällt nicht.

Eigentlich doch...


Aber nicht am Taurine...


Stimmt... Sieht man nicht so oft...



> Viele Grüße
> 
> corfrimor







nopain-nogain schrieb:


> bau doch eine der 10.000 xtr970er kurbel  dran, die akutell so verramscht werden.



Nö, die Möchte ich nicht.


Schon alleine deswegen, da sie *nicht schwarz* ist und *kein BB30* hat!


Wenn ich kein BB30 Lager einbauen könnte, würde ich mich dazu hinreißen lassen:




damonsta schrieb:


> *Sram XX Kurbel*
> 
> *Ausführung:* GXP
> *Q-Faktor:* 156mm
> ...






nopain-nogain schrieb:


> die passt optisch perfekt







> und  ueber die technik brauchen wir ja net reden


[...]




taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Optisch würde das aber bestimmt gut passen!!



Naja...



> Bisher gefällt mir der Aufbau sehr, sehr gut.






> - Bin sowieso Fan dieser C´Dale-Rahmen.






> Und da du weder Arzt, Bänker oder Börsianer bist (noch nicht..!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke der Nachsicht! 



> *Du willst ja endlich auch fahren. Sonst ist der Sommer vor Fertigstellung des Bikes ja vorbei.. *


*GENAU, SO IST ES!* 



> Nochmal kurz und bündig:  _gefällt!!_


Freut mich sehr! 




nopain-nogain schrieb:


> irgendwie glaub ich die immer so fuer um  die 200euro zu sehen (leichtbau verchegger thread,... ) und wenn du die  aerozine fuer nen 100er verhaust... da sollte ne xtr drin sein


...dort ist gerade die von Lucky-Luke 03 drin...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8119930&postcount=2http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8119930&postcount=2




Fujisan schrieb:


> Die Kurbel lässt das Gesamtkonzept unruhig erscheinen



Ja, leider...



> (...Kassette... wird sehr schnell ihren "Glanz" verlieren).


Kann schon sein...



> Aber ich denke, dass du schon intensiv an einem Finanzierungsplan für die Hollowgram SL werkelst
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jo 



> BTW: Wofür brauchst du in und um Berlin 22|32|44Z + 11-34 Kassette
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Täusch Dich Mal nicht.


Hier gibt es auch mega fette Anstiege.

Alpenkaliber...

Klar, sind die nicht sooo lang...


Kann man ja auch mit ordentlich Power hoch knallen...


Deshalb ja auch das hier:




bikeaddicted schrieb:


> So, Jungs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Entweder, ich bekomme die XT auf etwa 250g oder die Dura Ace bleibt


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. April 2011)

...der hier reizt mich enorm...




i-love-cycling schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> verkaufe einen sehr wenig gefahrenen Reynolds MTN-T Carbon Laufradsatz.  Hinterrad sollte minimal zentriert werden. Ich habe leider keinen  Schlüssel für innen liegende Nippel und kann es daher nicht machen.  Verkaufe den Satz da ich auf Flash umsteige.
> 
> ...





...müsten aber noch andere Naben und evtl. auch Speichen rein...


----------



## zuki (13. April 2011)

Als bezahlbare BB30 Kurbel käme diese in betracht:
http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=18284;page=7;menu=1000,2,88;mid=0;pgc=0

Ich persönlich fahre die X.0 als BB30, ist zwar etwas teurer aber bis auf die X.0 Sticker sehe ich nicht so den Unterschied zur XX, die Du als Vorstellbar titulierst.


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. April 2011)

steve81 schrieb:


> Die Kurbel passt ech gar nicht!
> Hol dir doch ne Stylo OCT in schwarz!
> 
> Ansonsten gefällt es mir ganz gut, wirkt durch den Carbonrahmen auch wesentlich kleiner als dein Müsing!






corfrimor schrieb:


> Stylo OCT in schwarz ist ein sehr guter Tip,  finde ich! Fährt meine Frau an ihrem Helius RC (siehe Album).  Funktioniert top (sie merkt keinen Unterschied zur XT), liegt vom  Gewicht zwischen XT und XTR und sieht gut aus. Einzig die Kettenblätter  (grau) gefallen manchen nicht - ich finde sie gut.






taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Was den Truvativ-Kurbel-Vorschlag angeht, schliesse ich mich steve81 und corfrimor an.
> Die ist wirklich ganz hübsch.






zuki schrieb:


> Als bezahlbare BB30 Kurbel käme diese in betracht:
> http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=18284;page=7;menu=1000,2,88;mid=0;pgc=0
> 
> Ich persönlich fahre die X.0 als BB30, ist zwar etwas teurer aber bis  auf die X.0 Sticker sehe ich nicht so den Unterschied zur XX, die Du als  Vorstellbar titulierst.





JUUUUUNGS!


Da kommt nüscht anderet, als 'ne CD Si oder Si SL rein


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. April 2011)

...taunusteufel, Du hast ja auch 'ne Aerozine...


...die sieht richtig gut aus


----------



## MS1980 (13. April 2011)

der Aufbau sieht bis jetzt ganz gut aus ... 

kurbel würde auch erstmal gehen ,solange bis die SL kommt ... da würde ich erstmal nix anderes besorgen ...

die Reynolds sehen gut aus, aber Preis und denn dein erwähnter Umbau is zu viel stress ...

so wie es aussieht wird dein Aufbau ja noch bissl dauern ...

aber kenn ich ja selber auch ...  

es bleibt spannend  ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. April 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> der Aufbau sieht bis jetzt ganz gut aus ...



Danke! 



> kurbel würde auch erstmal gehen ,solange bis die SL kommt ... da würde ich erstmal nix anderes besorgen ...


Dito!



> die Reynolds sehen gut aus, aber Preis und denn dein erwähnter Umbau is zu viel stress ...


...sind auch ziemlich schwer...

...und dafür könnte ich mir schon wieder die Kurbel leisten...



> so wie es aussieht wird dein Aufbau ja noch bissl dauern ...


Scheint so...

Wenn denn der Sattel und die Kabel da wären...



> aber kenn ich ja selber auch ...


Stimmt.

Wobei Du ja "nur noch" am verbessern bist...


Deins ist ja, verglichen mit meinem, richtig leicht...



> es bleibt spannend  ...


Das freut mich!


----------



## sellyoursoul (13. April 2011)

Servus!

Muss sagen mir gefällts auch!

Mhh... aber die Kurbel finde ich jetzt garnicht so wild, harmoniert doch gut mit dem Schaltwerk .

Die blauen Federn an den Eggbeater stören dann denk ich mehr.
Hab auch schon einmal ein paar Federn abgeschliffen...

Wenn du die Dura Ace nicht verbaust will ich sie haben.


Gruß


----------



## MS1980 (13. April 2011)

"nur noch" am verbessern ist gut ... 

kostet ja auch allet Geld, diese leichten und schönen Teile ...

aber next monat is wieder bissl Geld da ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (13. April 2011)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Muss sagen mir gefällts auch!
> 
> ...



Schön! 


Stimmt eigentlich... sind schon en paar silberne Teilchen am Rad...


Aber das SW wird über kurz oder lang komplett schwarz.


Neue Eggis sind schon fertig!

Sind leicht und schön 

Müssen "nur noch" den Weg zu mir finden...


Meinst Du das mit der Kassette ernst?

Dann bitte PN an mich 




MS1980 schrieb:


> "nur noch" am verbessern ist gut ...
> 
> kostet ja auch allet Geld, diese leichten und schönen Teile ...
> 
> aber next monat is wieder bissl Geld da ...



Deshalb habe ich es ja auch so vorsichtig formuliert 


Richtig!

Diese Optimierungen kosten eine Menge.


Das mit Deinen Bremsbelägen ist echt doof.

Kauf Dir wieder die originalen...


Vielleicht diesmal die metallischen...


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. April 2011)

...hier ein Link zur ehemaligen Stütze: http://cdn.hibike.com/image/product/RAH/RAH_Se1SWSJC-cb-il.jpg


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. April 2011)

aeeehm meiner meinung nach wird beim taurin der bsa adapter "einbetoniert". sprich 1x drin nix anderes mehr. wird wohl mit locktite endfestverbaut. "hat misch de kollega erzaehlt", derfaehrt selber eins und ist froh, das er so gar nicht in die versuchung mit ner si kommt


----------



## MS1980 (14. April 2011)

naja gut, hat auch seine Vorteile, man spart ne menge Geld ...

aber auf der anderen ärgert man sich darüber auch und könnte ...

kann man die SI nicht auch anders verbauen, ohne BB30 Lager ?

gibts da keinen Adapter oder ähnliches?


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. April 2011)

...abwarten, Kollesche(n) 



Vielleicht weis dein Kollesche nüscht von'er Si   



Beton kann man ja auch "sprengen"...


----------



## MS1980 (14. April 2011)

hast mal gesehen wenn beton geprengt wird? 

das sieht echt übel aus danach ...   

das wird hier immer spannender ...


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. April 2011)

hmm  der kollege was im sektor bike so ziemich alles... aber vllt hast du gleuck und bei dir ist der adapter net verklebt... sosnt bekomsmte den kaum aus den aluinlays ohne die mit raus zu rupfen


----------



## zuki (14. April 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...hier ein Link zur ehemaligen Stütze: http://cdn.hibike.com/image/product/RAH/RAH_Se1SWSJC-cb-il.jpg



Die ist leider nur in 350mm erhältlich. Werde mir wahrscheinlich eine bestellen, die auch Deinem Bike gut stehen würde, Hammerteil:

http://r2-bike.com/Cannondale-sattelstuetze-ud-carbon-flash


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. April 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> hast mal gesehen wenn beton geprengt wird?
> 
> das sieht echt übel aus danach ...
> 
> das wird hier immer spannender ...



...nö, habe ich mir noch nicht angeschaut... kann sein, dass ich das schon einmal wo gesehen habe...






nopain-nogain schrieb:


> hmm  der kollege was im sektor bike so ziemich alles... aber vllt hast du gleuck und bei dir ist der adapter net verklebt... sosnt bekomsmte den kaum aus den aluinlays ohne die mit raus zu rupfen



...deshalb ja: abwarten 




zuki schrieb:


> Die ist leider nur in 350mm erhältlich. Werde mir wahrscheinlich eine bestellen, die auch Deinem Bike gut stehen würde, Hammerteil:
> 
> http://r2-bike.com/Cannondale-sattelstuetze-ud-carbon-flash



Echt?

Komisch...


Da steht doch, dass bei Rahmengrößen über 17 Zoll die 400er verbaut wird.

Oder werden einzeln nur die 350er verscherbelt 


Kauf nicht die SAVE Stütze!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (14. April 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Oder werden einzeln nur die 350er verscherbelt
> 
> 
> Kauf nicht die SAVE Stütze!!!



Die Händler haben oft nur vermeintliche Verkaufsschlager auf Lager. Die 400mm müsste man dann wohl extra bei Specialized bestellen und auf 6 Wochen warten habe ich keinen Bock.

Was ist den mit der Save Stütze? Bruchgefahr?


----------



## MS1980 (14. April 2011)

wollte ich auch schon kaufen,aber nur in 27,2 mm Stärke erhältlich ...

optisch sieht sie doch ganz gut aus, aber für den Preis echt zu schwer/teuer

was stimmt mit der Stütze nicht, sie soll doch auch ordentlich flexen, sprich komfortabel sein ...


----------



## zuki (14. April 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> wollte ich auch schon kaufen,aber nur in 27,2 mm Stärke erhältlich ...
> 
> optisch sieht sie doch ganz gut aus, aber für den Preis echt zu schwer/teuer
> 
> was stimmt mit der Stütze nicht, sie soll doch auch ordentlich flexen, sprich komfortabel sein ...



Na, ich suche halt eine in d=27,2mm mit einer Länge >350mm und da ich nicht so den Gewichtsfetisch betreibe erscheint mir diese doch recht komfortabel. Wenn dann allerdings wieder eine Fahrergewichtseinschränkung darauf ausgesprochen wurde, käme das Teil für den Preis nicht in Frage.


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. April 2011)

Erstmal zu schwer für den Preis... und...


...das erfahrt Ihr gleich, nach der nächsten Maus 

...ähm, heute Abend mein' ich


----------



## MS1980 (14. April 2011)

heut abend is gut ... is ja erst 11uhr ... 

willst uns so lang im ungewissen lassen ...


----------



## DeathProof (14. April 2011)

Moinsen,

also soweit ich weiß gibts doch für die Sl ne andere Welle mit der man die dann im BSA lager fahren kann (bei Doc Cannondale).

@bikeaddicted: haste das mit der Kette und dem Schloß hinbekommen?
Ich hab nämlich die Woche ne gute halbe Stunde vor meiner gesessen um sie auf zu kriegen - war nur mit ner Zange möglich; aber zu gings dann ganz leicht von Hand ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (14. April 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> heut abend is gut ... is ja erst 11uhr ...
> 
> willst uns so lang im ungewissen lassen ...



...bin viel unterwegs...




DeathProof schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> also soweit ich weiß gibts doch für die Sl ne andere Welle mit der man die dann im BSA lager fahren kann (bei Doc Cannondale).
> 
> ...



...das mit der Welle hört sich gut an.

Müsste ich im schlimmsten Fall nicht komplett auf SI verzichten...

Ist wahrscheinlich auch so am Rotwild aus dem Leichtbauräder Thread gelöst...


Das Schloss liegt seit der Zeit bei mir rum.

Habe keine Motivation, zu Stadler zu fahren.


Werde sehr bald auch verreist sein.

Vielleicht schaff' ich es noch vorher, das Schloss umzutauschen oder im Idealfall einzubauen...


----------



## zuki (14. April 2011)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mich blamiere: Aber wovon redet Ihr die ganze Zeit? Was ist bitte eine SI?


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. April 2011)

Die Gefahr der Blamage besteht nicht!


----------



## MS1980 (14. April 2011)

die ist doch einfach nur schick ... 

und superleicht, superedel aber auch superteuer ... 

und sie hat keine Gewichtsbeschränkung ..., oder


----------



## MS1980 (14. April 2011)

hier bietet jemand ne SL an, für standart Innenlager und kein BB30 ...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:de

sieht aber net mehr so schön aus ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. April 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mich blamiere: Aber wovon redet Ihr die ganze Zeit? Was ist bitte eine SI?



...naja, man muss auch nicht alles kennen 




FlowinFlo schrieb:


>



In etwa darum geht es 




MS1980 schrieb:


> die ist doch einfach nur schick ...
> 
> und superleicht, superedel aber auch superteuer ...
> 
> und sie hat keine Gewichtsbeschränkung ..., oder



...ich füge hinzu: ...und super steif! 


Ja!

Gewichtsbeschränkung ist mir nicht bekannt.




MS1980 schrieb:


> hier bietet jemand ne SL an, für standart Innenlager und kein BB30 ...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:de
> 
> sieht aber net mehr so schön aus ...



Danke für den Link!


Habe ich seit ca. 'ner Woche gespeichert.

Sieht ziemlich benutzt aus... ja... 

Ist aber widerum "nur" das Eloxal.

Könnte neu eloxiert werden...

Und bis die Hülse nicht draußen ist, könnte ich sie mit der mitgelieferten Achse fahren 

Wenn dann BB30 funzt, wird die Achse getauscht... und natürlich die Lager eingepresst...


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. April 2011)

hast du ein glueck, das ich erst meine 2. wettkampf lrs eingespeicht habe und somit das bike invest budged aufgebraucht hab


----------



## zuki (14. April 2011)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Die Gefahr der Blamage besteht nicht!



Wow, sehr schöne Kurbeln!

P.S.: Ich habe mir nun die 3T Sattelstütze DORIC Ltd gegönnt. Da ich eh einen 3T Vorbau habe wohl die beste Lösung.


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. April 2011)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> hast du ein glueck, das ich erst meine 2. wettkampf lrs eingespeicht habe und somit das bike invest budged aufgebraucht hab


Weshalb??? 


Würdest Du mir sonst finanziell unter die Arme greifen?







@zuki:


Schau Mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8210608&postcount=59


Die würde sich rein farblich erstklassig an Deinem Rad machen


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. April 2011)

das wuerde ein gebote krieg geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (14. April 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Schau Mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8210608&postcount=59
> 
> 
> Die würde sich rein farblich erstklassig an Deinem Rad machen



Nee, das wäre in Verbindung mit dem neuen LRS der optische Overkill an Orange. Außerdem sollten Vorbau und Stütze immer in einer Farbe sein.

Wie gesagt, habe mir vorhin ein Doric Ltd von 3T geholt. Superleichte 165g (im Geschäft gewogen) und passt optisch 1a:

http://www.3tcycling.com/products.aspx?i=mtb&t=mtbSeatposts&p=mtbdoric

Du wolltest doch noch verraten was gegen die Cannondale Stütze gesprochen hätte?


----------



## MS1980 (14. April 2011)

die 3T hatte ich auch schon, aber als Team und war davon auch echt begeistert ...

ist ne super Stütze ... 

gegen die C-Stütze sprach Gewicht und Preis ...

oder was ähnliches ...


----------



## zuki (15. April 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> gegen die C-Stütze sprach Gewicht und Preis ...
> 
> oder was ähnliches ...


Wahrscheinlich eine Gemengelage aus all dem .


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. April 2011)

DAS RAD IS FEDDICH! 



...hier erstmal der neue Sattel:





...kommt im Winter neues Leder drauf 

Oder es wird ganz entfernt 



Bilder vom (kompletten) Rad kommen morgen...


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. April 2011)

...wie versprochen, geht es weiter.



Hier das VR... wollte wieder den 310er fahren, da momentan noch etwa 50% Straße angesagt sind... doch ist der an einer Stelle 5mm aufgerissen...











...dafür ist der jetzt dran:





Sollte auch gut rollen und dabei mehr Grip bringen...

...sind aber auch deutlich mehr, als 100g Mehrgewicht...



Das HR:


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. April 2011)

...und nun eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeendlich das komplette Rad!

-wobei noch andere Pedale und Kabel fehlen...

Die Kurbel dürfte in den nächsten Wochen weichen 

Das schwarz auf den Sattelstreben hat leider nicht gehalten...

Es kommt auch wieder der zweite tune Flaschenhalter dran... sobald eine neue Flasche gekauft ist 



















...die Reifenkombi macht sich echt gut... vorne relativ gute Kontrolle, hinten etwas Spaß 


...die Steuerzentrale...









...Spacer wurden gegen ansehnlichere aus Plastik getauscht:

(Bereits auf den Bildern verbaut...)








...der Sattel von unten...


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. April 2011)

...zum Schluss das Gewicht:






!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

  


Aber mit den bereits genannten, in absehbarer Zeit wut: ) anstehenden Veränderungen kommt es gaaanz sicher unter 9kg  



Man(n) muss halt bedenken, dass 138+142g an Schläuchen verbaut sind 


...trotzdem muss ich Mal zu Stadler an'e Kernwaage... 









_Hoffe, Euch gefällt es einigermaßen_ 









P.S.: Gefahren wird erst wieder ab dem letzten Aprilwochenende... Jetzt ist erst einmal Laufen angesagt... Mal schauen, wie sich die neuen Schühchen so machen  

Fühlen sich genial an...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. April 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> _Hoffe, Euch gefällt es einigermaßen_
> 
> 
> P.S.: Gefahren wird erst wieder ab dem letzten Aprilwochenende... Jetzt ist erst einmal Laufen angesagt... Mal schauen, wie sich die neuen Schühchen so machen
> ...



Na klar gefällt´s !!!!  

Ich persönlich hätte versucht das ROT kpl. wegzulassen.., aber dann wär´s halt wieder kostspielig geworden wegen umspeichen und so...

Gibt´s einen Grund für deine Bikeabstinenz (jetzt wo dein Rad doch fertig ist) ??

Grüße in Hauptstadt


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. April 2011)

net schlecht. in der kombi gefaellt mir sogar der frm vorbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (19. April 2011)

Ist doch ein schönes Bike geworden.


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. April 2011)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Na klar gefällt´s !!!!
> 
> Ich persönlich hätte versucht das ROT kpl. wegzulassen.., aber dann wär´s halt wieder kostspielig geworden wegen umspeichen und so...
> 
> ...



Sehr schön! 


Danke, dass die Angelegenheit mit den Farben verstanden wurde! 


Kann nicht fahren, da ich bereits im Zug sitze und man dort, wo ich hinfahre, auf der Straße tod gefahren wird.

Da ist es schon mit über eine Knautschzone verfügende Fahrzeuge gefährlich, am Straßenverkehr teilzunehmen...




nopain-nogain schrieb:


> net schlecht. in der kombi gefaellt mir sogar der frm vorbau



Schick...




zuki schrieb:


> Ist doch ein schönes Bike geworden.



Schön...


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. April 2011)

Ach, zuki!


Hast Du denn Interesse an der DA Kassette???


----------



## Fujisan (19. April 2011)

*Mir gefällt es ausgesprochen GUT ! *

Eine ähnliche Reifenkombi werde ich wohl auch wählen, wobei es für die Waage - ausnahmsweise - 2xFF werden *hüstel*. Kannst du etwas über den Unterschied zwischen der Schafthöhe des FRM Vorbaus und eines klassischen C'dale Vorbaus sagen (der FRM scheint niedriger gebaut)? BTW: Wo erhält man denn Spacer für den Vorbau (handelt sich ja nun nicht um 11/8")?


----------



## zuki (19. April 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ach, zuki!
> 
> 
> Hast Du denn Interesse an der DA Kassette???



Das ist eine 9 Fach Kassette wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe? 
Ich bin doch auf 10 Fach umgestiegen. 

Ich habe momentan eh einen ziemlichen Teilebedarf . Erst einen Reifen an der Bordsteinkante geschrottet, dann die Kette gerissen und nun habe ich festgestellt, dass die Sitzschale vom Sattel gebrochen ist. Und das alles in einer Woche . Mal eben 200 Euro weniger.


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. April 2011)

Fujisan schrieb:


> *Mir gefällt es ausgesprochen GUT ! *
> 
> Eine ähnliche Reifenkombi werde ich wohl auch wählen, wobei es für die Waage - ausnahmsweise - 2xFF werden *hüstel*. Kannst du etwas über den Unterschied zwischen der Schafthöhe des FRM Vorbaus und eines klassischen C'dale Vorbaus sagen (der FRM scheint niedriger gebaut)? BTW: Wo erhält man denn Spacer für den Vorbau (handelt sich ja nun nicht um 11/8")?



Hey, cool! 


Ach komm, wer richtig fahren kann, kommt mit den FF's vorne und hinten zurecht 

Hauptsache, der Untergrund wird nicht zu lose und die Steigung nicht zu groß... dann noch wenig Druck...


Welche Breite?


Kann zum Unterschied nichts sagen, da ich noch keinen dran hatte...

Könnte aber einen bekommen...

Wieviel Steigung hat denn der Cannondale?

Über 10 Grad, oder?


Spacer bekommt "man" von guten Freunden 

Oder bei Doctor Cannondale???



@zuki: was hast Du denn für "Müll" am Rad? 

Kann ja echt nicht angehn, dass dat Material so schnell den Geist aufgibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (19. April 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> @zuki: was hast Du denn für "Müll" am Rad?
> 
> Kann ja echt nicht angehn, dass dat Material so schnell den Geist aufgibt...



Na,na... 

Der Sattel hatte ja schon ein paar km auf dem Buckel und das mit dem Reifen war eigene Dummheit.

Warten wir mal die ersten Einsätze Deiner Schüssel ab .


----------



## MS1980 (19. April 2011)

so da bin ich wieder ... schöner Aufbau erstmal ...

der Sattel sieht ja sehr nach dem Komm Vor aus ...  aber gut ...

die 2fach klemmung am Vorbau wäre mir zu unsicher, wenn sich die mal biss löst,denn wird's kritisch ...

wenn die neuen Teile kommen denn bist auf jeden Fall unter 9kg ... (könntest aber auch die Schläuche noch Tauschen gegen XX-light)


----------



## Aalex (19. April 2011)

schicker hobel 

aber die 9 kilo müssen fallen


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (19. April 2011)

gut geworden, viel SPAß DAMIT.....


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. April 2011)

Hmmm...

Also ich bin etwas zwiegespalten.
Das Bike ist natürlich top, kein Wunder bei der Basis!
Rahmen und Gabel wissen einfach zu gefallen! 

Allerdings:
- Wenn es bei der Syntace-Stütze bleibt, bitte cleanen!
- Der Speedneedle war um Längen schöner!  
- Der markenübergreifende Reifenmix ist für meine Augen schwer zu ertragen
- Gleiches gilt natürlich für die Flaschenhalter (Ich hätte fürs Bild nur den tune gelassen). Zum Glück wird das behoben! 
- Felgenaufkleber entfernen?

Viel Spaß auf deinem neuen Bike!


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. April 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Na,na...
> 
> Der Sattel hatte ja schon ein paar km auf dem Buckel und das mit dem Reifen war eigene Dummheit.
> 
> Warten wir mal die ersten Einsätze Deiner Schüssel ab .



Wollte Dich doch nicht anmachen 


Also alles in allem doof gelaufen...


Meine Schuessel laeuft top 




MS1980 schrieb:


> so da bin ich wieder ... schöner Aufbau erstmal ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke! 


Der Sattel ist um Welten besser, als der KommVor...


Da wird sich schon nichts loesen...


XX Lights habe ich schon zu viele nach zu wenig km geschrottet...




Aalex schrieb:


> schicker hobel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke! 


Die werden Anfang Mai fallen!




Schneisenarbeit schrieb:


> gut geworden, viel SPAß DAMIT.....



DANKE! 




FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Also ich bin etwas zwiegespalten.
> Das Bike ist natürlich top, kein Wunder bei der Basis!
> ...



Danke! 


Die Stuetze bleibt so, da sie doch bald verschwinden sollte...


Schoener, aber unkomfortabler... Beim AX kann man von Komfort sprechen...


Flaschenhalter werden ja gewechselt...

Ich hasse verschiedene Halter am Rad... Aber atm erfuellen sie ihren Zweck...


Bei den Reifen einfach wegschauen...

Fahren sich gut... Vielleicht kommen v+h Maxxis...

Leichte Gesellen...

Mit Profil...



--

Send from a library from a real PC


----------



## zuki (21. April 2011)

Na ich hatte doch meinen Beitrag mit smilies garniert.

Die Teile habe ich ja nicht selbst hergestellt. 

Im übrigen bekomme ich den Sattel kostenlos ersetzt. Alles wird also gut.

Noch ein Tipp für Deine Rakete: Hold Dir doch bei Gelegenheit die X-King von Continental. Das Orange vom Schriftzug sähe gut aus. Außerdem ein positiver Nebeneffekt: Die Reifen sind in der RaceSport 2.2" Variante einfach genial.


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. April 2011)

...ach so 




> Im übrigen bekomme ich den Sattel kostenlos ersetzt. Alles wird also gut.



Dat is jut  


Danke für den Tip!

Bin aber kein Conti Fahrer...


Alles Geld wird in die Si fließen...


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. April 2011)

...ich weis ja, dass die Bike den XKing lobt und auch viele hier gut über ihn reden...


----------



## FlowinFlo (21. April 2011)

...die noch keine Maxxis gefahren sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (23. April 2011)

...zum Beispiel 


Aber Reifendiskussionen möchte ich hier wirklich nicht beginnen.



Zur Hülsendemontage:

Sollte doch ganz einfach gehen:


1.: Lagerschale etwas herausdrehen

2.: Und je nach dem, in welchem Zustand man das Lager später haben oder weiter verwenden möchte, mit passendem Gegenstand gegen kloppen.


----------



## zuki (23. April 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...ich weis ja, dass die Bike den XKing lobt und auch viele hier gut über ihn reden...



Naja, wenn die bike etwas lobt, sollte das der erste vernünftige Grund sein die Dinger nicht zu kaufen. 
Für CC Rennen ist der X-King in der RaceSport Variante jedenfalls momentan meine erste Wahl.

Da wir gerade bei off topic sind: Du hattest doch Carbonteile mit Schleifpapier bearbeitet. Welche Körnung würdest Du empfehlen um fiese Macken aus der Epoxidharz-Schicht von Carbonkurbeln zu schleifen/ polieren?.


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. April 2011)

Am besten sollte Nassschleifpapier mit einer Körnung von 3000 oder besser 5000 sein 

Damit sollte nichts zerkratzt werden... und die kleinen Fehler verschwinden.


Lass Dir ruhig Zeit.

Arbeite mit etwas weniger Kraft.

So erhälst Du ein schöneres Ergebnis


----------



## zuki (23. April 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Am besten sollte Nassschleifpapier mit einer Körnung von 3000 oder besser 5000 sein
> 
> Damit sollte nichts zerkratzt werden... und die kleinen Fehler verschwinden.
> 
> ...



Alles klar, danke !


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. April 2011)

Gerne! 


Immer schön nass halten das ganze...


Kleine Bewegungen ausführen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. April 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Gerne!
> 
> 
> Immer schön nass halten das ganze...
> ...




Da muss ich mal ein Wörtchen einlegen... 

Nässe bei 3t oder 5t - Papier bringt nichts.
Die Technik mit der Nässe stammt von früheren Zeiten. Selbst in der KFZ-Ind. wird selten noch nass geschliffen..  Kann zu unverträglichkeiten mit Spachtel, Füller kommen... Sieht man erst später, aber trotzdem.
Man hat durch Nässe die Körnung nur noch mehr verfeinert.
Zurück zum Thema..
Ich habe alle Carbonteile mit max 1200er Papier bearbeitet, Feinschliff dann mit feinerer Körnung, wenn überhaupt nötig.
Großflächig schleifen - gibt weniger Unruhen im Endergebnis.

Bilder kennst du ja...









Seit deinem C´dale bin ich ständig in der Bucht am schnuppern..... 
Ist ein schönes F3000-Framekit drinne...

*Schöne Ostern wünsche ich !! 
*

Ach,... du kennst keine nicht zufällig eine Adresse für Eggbeater-Federn?? Suche schwarze, rote oder silberne.  Blaue abzugeben!


----------



## zuki (23. April 2011)

Geht theoretisch nicht auch irgendeine Schleifpaste mit Putzkörpern (z.B. Stahlfix), oder sind die dann schon wieder zu fein?

P.S. Taunusteufel-Sehr schickes Bike. Gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. April 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Geht theoretisch nicht auch irgendeine Schleifpaste mit Putzkörpern (z.B. Stahlfix), oder sind die dann schon wieder zu fein?
> 
> P.S. Taunusteufel-Sehr schickes Bike. Gefällt mir sehr gut.



Zum entfernen reicht das nicht, denke ich!

-Danke-


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. April 2011)

@taunusteufel: Der Zustand der Oberfläche ist auf Bildern nur sehr wage beurteilbar...


Mit den Federn können wir schauen... Aber erst, wenn ich wieder back in town bin 

Glaube aber nicht, dass sich da etwas machen lässt...


Endkappen gibt's ja...



Wünsche ebenfalls frohe Ostern 



@zuki: Bei solch schönen Teilen würde ICH *nicht* mit "irgendeiner" Schleifpaste rübergehen.

Damit habe ich aber gar keine Erfahrung.

Da kann Dir bestimmt taunusteufel weiterhelfen  



Freut mich, dass Ihr Euch hier (aktiv) beteiligt 



"Stille" Mitleser sind selbstverständlich auch sehr gerne willkommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (24. April 2011)

moinsen, was ist eigentlich aus der Cannondale Si geworden?

sehen wir sie demnächst an dein Bike? 


frohe Ostern an Alle ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. April 2011)

So schnell geht das mit der Si jetzt auch nicht 


Hatte ich nicht geschrieben, dass sie wahrscheinlich im Mai kommt???



Hoffe, dass ich nach dem ganzen Schlemmen noch Rad fahren kann... 

Hier wird so viel gegessen...



Frohe Ostern an alle und Dich, MS 



...bin Freitag Abend wieder da...

Am WE gibt's hoffentlich gutes Bikewetter...


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. April 2011)

Guten Morgen Jungs!



Nach der Schlemmerei der vergangenen Tage versuche ich nun wieder zu laufen...


Da wollte ich Euch fragen, was IHR noch an meinem Rad verändern würdet.

(Auch, wenn ich mir das wahrscheinlich nicht leisten können werde)


Fest stehen:


- Kurbel (Si/Si SL)

... mit Stahl- oder Keramikhybrid-/ bzw. Fullceramiclager

???


- Reifen

- Sattel

- Stütze mit Versatz (10-25mm)

- LRS

- Lenker

- Bremsanlage


Und selbstredend Rahmen und Gabel.


Vorerst möchte ich kein Tubeless fahren.

Wenn Schläuche, dann welche, die halten.



Danke schon Mal vorab!


----------



## zuki (26. April 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> - Stütze mit Versatz (10-25mm)



Du weißt, dass Deine Syntace P6 schon einen Versatz nach hinten bietet? 15mm nach hinten hast Du da schon mindestens.

Siehe Beschreibung der P6:
http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1215

*Zitat: *
_Superschmale 30 mm ESA-Auflage auf der Oberseite_
_




_
_Das Syntace Extended Seat Adjustment Design bietet massig Verstellweg vor und zurück. Der Trick: Da nur der Stopperkanten-Versatz zur Mittelachse die tatsächlich wirksame Zurückkröpfung einer Sattelstütze definiert,  haben wir das Klemmenoberteil der Syntace P6 superschmal ausgeführt.  Denn je weiter hinten die den Verstellweg begrenzende Stopperkante liegt, desto weiter können Sie Ihren Sattel zurück schieben._


----------



## FlowinFlo (26. April 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> [...] Da wollte ich Euch fragen, was IHR noch an meinem Rad verändern würdet. [...]



Da du bei den zu änderndern Möglichkeiten ja nicht mehr viel übrig gelassen hast, hier mein bescheidener Vorschlag. -> Matchmaker 

Viele Grüße ins Schlaraffenland,
Flo


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. April 2011)

zuki schrieb:
			
		

> Du weißt, dass Deine Syntace P6 schon einen Versatz nach hinten bietet? 15mm nach hinten hast Du da schon mindestens.
> 
> Siehe Beschreibung der P6:
> http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1215
> ...



Ja, danke.

Da war was mit Versatz... Merkt man ja auch, wenn man den Sattel einstellt.


Beim Speedneedle reicht der Versatz der P6 aus.

Beim AX aber ist das Gestell weiter hinten angebracht.

Deshalb sitzt man weiter vorne.

Das ist der einzige Wermutstropfen beim Sattel...

...ein längerer Vorbau wäre auch 'ne Option...

Der besseren Kontrolle wegen wäre mir eine andere Stützte lieber.




			
				FlowinFlo schrieb:
			
		

> Da du bei den zu änderndern Möglichkeiten ja nicht mehr viel übrig gelassen hast, hier mein bescheidener Vorschlag. -> Matchmaker
> 
> 
> Viele Grüße ins Schlaraffenland,
> ...



Schlaraffenland trifft's! 


Die Matchmaker sind eine gute Idee!

Die täten der Optik sehr gut.

Nur denke ich stark über X.0 Twister nach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (26. April 2011)

Twister wären natürlich auch eine Option - zumal das wieder ein paar Gramm Einsparung an Griffen und Schaltern wären.
Ich wechsle gerade von Twistern zu Triggern und hoffe, ich werde von den Daumenschaltern nicht enttäuscht.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. April 2011)

Ich fahre mehrfach beide Optionen, bzw. Versionen, aber es geht mMn nix über normale Shifter!!! 

A B E R auch hier gilt wie immer: GESCHMACKSACHE ! 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## bikeaddicted (1. Mai 2011)

Bin seit Freitag Abend wieder da.


War 12 Stunden unterwegs...

...trotzdem war ich gestern gut 105 km unterwegs... 

Inklusive starkem, teils böhigem Gegenwind, vor allem auf dem Rückweg...

Schnitt: 28,43 km/h


Was ne Tour... 


Mache mich auch gleich wieder auf den Weg... wird aber bedeutend kürzer heute...


----------



## onkel_scheune (1. Mai 2011)

Ä bissl wahnsinnig bist du scho?!  Kranker Typ. Nur die Harten komm' in' Garten!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Mai 2011)

onkel_scheune schrieb:


> Ä bissl wahnsinnig bist du scho?!  Kranker Typ. *Nur die Harten komm' in' Garten*!!!



..und die Härteren auf die Gärtnerin!!  


Schönen 1.Mai!


----------



## bikeaddicted (1. Mai 2011)

onkel_scheune schrieb:


> Ä bissl wahnsinnig bist du scho?!  Kranker Typ. Nur die Harten komm' in' Garten!!!



Danke! 




taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> ..und die Härteren auf die Gärtnerin!!
> 
> 
> Schönen 1.Mai!



Scheinst gut drauf zu sein... freut mich!


Ebenfalls!

...den habe ich gehabt.



So, heute war Spaß auf'm Rad angesagt.

52,93 km
Paar mehr hm
Nicht sooo berauschender Schnitt...23,90 km/h



Dann am Abend etwas Ausfahren...

20,44 km
Schnitt 19,19 km/h


Konnte heute während des Ausfahrens ein paar schöne Bilder machen...


Versuche die gleich Mal hochzuladen...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Mai 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Konnte heute während des Ausfahrens ein paar schöne Bilder machen...
> 
> 
> Versuche die gleich Mal hochzuladen...



Gerne! 


Gut drauf? Ich? - Ich bin schon wieder krank...   
Schlagartig am Grün-Donnerstag zum Feierabend. 
Mit den Feiertagen und der Sonne kam die Pest! 
A B E R, ich will ja nicht jammern..!  - Könnte  !! 


Wie fahren sich die ersten Km mit dem neuen Rad, im Vergleich zum Müsing vorher?


----------



## bikeaddicted (1. Mai 2011)

So ein schâ¬!$$ 


Um die 200 km mÃ¼ssten es jetzt sein.


Unterschiede:


Geht besser nach vorne

Bessere LenkprÃ¤zision

Gabel arbeitet so sensibel, dass man manchmal nicht merkt, wie sie arbeitet


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Mai 2011)

...war das ein Aufwand mit dem Hochladen... 



Hier Mal eins der Bilder:


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Mai 2011)

...und noch ein paar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Mai 2011)

Falls die Schärfe jetzt nicht so dolle sein sollte 

...entschuldigt das bitte 


Hatte nur das Telefon dabei...


----------



## MS1980 (2. Mai 2011)

hört sich an, das alles soweit passt ... zumindestens erstmal ... 

hast ja am WE wieder alles gegeben .... 

ich komm irgendwie nie über 70km, denn is die Luft meist raus ...

die Bilder gehen doch, für nen Handy


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Mai 2011)

Ja...

...erstmal 


Alles nicht...


Nie über 70... hmmm...


Dann is ja gut 

...5mp und Autofocus...

manchmal sind sie gut, dann auch wieder nich...


----------



## MS1980 (2. Mai 2011)

ok, bin auch mal über 70km gewesen, aber denn schmerzte der hintern meist, oder die zeit sitzt im nacken ...

wenn's denn noch technisch anspruchsvoll wird mit Hm und so, denn is auch schnell feierabend nach 70km ...

wollte umbedingt mal nen ganzen Tag biken im gelände, weiß allerdings noch nicht wo, wollte ja auch net im kreis fahren ...

das Stomp is ja nun leichter als meine alten Bikes ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Mai 2011)

Schmerzen kommen nach der Zeit schon...


Aber wie war das noch gleich mit den Harten... 


70km ausschließlich im Gelände und dann noch mit ordentlich hm sind was gaaanz anderes  

So wie ich z.B. 2009 am Gardasee:

Knapp 2000hm, zu 60% im Gelände, am Stück.

Von Limone sul Garda zum Tremalzo hoch über San Michele.

...war nicht die einzige Tour...


Wieso nicht?

Könntest doch 'nen schönen Rundkurs fahren...


Dein Stomp ist ja auch ein ganz anderer Typ von Bike...







Welchen Reifen würdest Du/Ihr für vorne nehmen:

Hinten bleibt erstmal der 310er..


Maxxis 


Larsen TT 1,9/2,1(0???)

Aspen 1,9(???)/2,1

Ignitor 2,1

Advantage 2,1

Medusa 2,1

Monorail 2,1


Untergrund ist 


50% Straße

30% Waldboden

20% Sand


...in etwa...


...fahre auch zumeist bei Trockenheit...



Einen schönen Feierabend Euch


----------



## FlowinFlo (2. Mai 2011)

Also ich habe vorn den Larsen TT 2.0 und hinten den Crossmark 2.1.
Die Kombi geht sehr gut ab!
Der Larsen rollt auf Asphalt verdammt gut und macht dabei einen angenehmen Sound. 
Für trockene Strecken abseits der Straße ist er ebenso eine Wucht mit gutem Grip!
Wie er für Sand geeignet ist, weiß ich nicht, würde aber vermuten, dass er da nicht schlecht ist, vor allem, weil er recht voluminös ist und mit niedrigem Druck gefahren werden kann.


----------



## MS1980 (2. Mai 2011)

deine vorgeschlagenen Reifen sagen mir zwar was, aber ich hatte bisher nur Schwalbe (wegen Profil) und die Conti Supersonic drauf ...

die Supersonic fand ich bis jetzt am besten, von Rollverhalten her und von der lautstärke her auch ... 

allerdings auch nur in 2,2er bzw drüber ...

hatte ja auch die 2,0 supersonic, aber waren mir zu schmal 

Gardasee oder andere Berge war ich leiders noch nie ...  außer dem Harz ...

wollte next jahr vielleicht mal nen Alpen X mitmachen ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Mai 2011)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Also ich habe vorn den Larsen TT 2.0 und hinten den Crossmark 2.1.
> Die Kombi geht sehr gut ab!
> Der Larsen rollt auf Asphalt verdammt gut und macht dabei einen angenehmen Sound.
> Für trockene Strecken abseits der Straße ist er ebenso eine Wucht mit gutem Grip!
> Wie er für Sand geeignet ist, weiß ich nicht, würde aber vermuten, dass er da nicht schlecht ist, vor allem, weil er recht voluminös ist und mit niedrigem Druck gefahren werden kann.



Danke!

Dann werde ich den nehmen.

Aber in 1,9.


Der soll sich auf Asphalt aber tierisch schnell verbrauchen...???




MS1980 schrieb:


> deine vorgeschlagenen Reifen sagen mir zwar was, aber ich hatte bisher nur Schwalbe (wegen Profil) und die Conti Supersonic drauf ...
> 
> die Supersonic fand ich bis jetzt am besten, von Rollverhalten her und von der lautstärke her auch ...
> 
> ...



Dachte ich mit fast bei Dir...


Biste denn wenigstens jetzt mit dem RoRo zufrieden?

Der hört sich doch an, wie en Trekker...


Das war auch das erste Mal Alpen, nach Harz und Erzgebirge.

Vielleicht mache ich dieses Jahr AlpX...


----------



## FlowinFlo (2. Mai 2011)

In 1.9? Bist du sicher?
Für die Dackelschneider lege ich meine Hand nicht ins Feuer.
Vorn darf es doch immer etwas mehr sein.
Meine Larsen halten übrigens schon eine lange Zeit und ich habe sie gebraucht gekauft, damals nur probehalber.

Mein Tip: 2.0!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Mai 2011)

Danke, Flo!



Die 1,9er setzen sich nich so mit Dreck zu...

Nehmen auch keine Steinchen mit und schleudern diese nicht gegen's Unterrohr.


Falls sie mir doch nicht passen sollten, "rüste" ich "auf" 


Du hast Humor und Witz


----------



## MS1980 (2. Mai 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Dachte ich mit fast bei Dir...
> 
> 
> Biste denn wenigstens jetzt mit dem RoRo zufrieden?
> ...


 

die RoRo sind echt gut, hätte ich net gedacht ...

und vorne hatte ich bis jetzt nur 1 durchstich mit den Eclipe ...

aber auf Straße sind sie echt derbe laut, aber es gibt fast überall alternativ strecken (außer in der City)

son Alpen X hätte schon echt was, das ist nochmal nen großer  ... 

nur meine Frau hält davon nix, wenn ich mit Auto und Bike ständig durch die Gegend cruise ... 

next monat bekommt sie erstmal nen bike spendiert( wird wohl nen CD werden) und vielleicht kommt sie ja auf den geschmack ...


achja, hast dir die seite mal angeschaut?


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Mai 2011)

Das ist gut 


Die RoRo sind halt dünn wie Papier...

...zumindest die Seitenwand...


...AlpX hat so etwas abenteuerliches... 


Sie wird auf den Geschmack kommen 


...cool, dass Du auf nicht befestigte Wege ausweichen kannst...

...geht hier eher schlecht... ist quasi alles City 


Ach mist, die Website 

Schaue ich gleich vorbei 


Wo wir schon dabei sind:

Kommst Du noch Mal in absehbarer Zeit?

Wie sieht's mit Pfingsten/Christi Himmelfahrt aus?


----------



## MS1980 (2. Mai 2011)

längs kommen wollte ich auf jeden Fall mal, jetzt ist ja wieder Zeit dafür ... 

mal schauen was meine Frau sagt, aber Pfingsten wäre ok für mich ...

diese Woche kommt meine neue Bremse(ist wieder ne X0,aber rot weiß mit 185er Scheiben) ...

mich hät's letzt WE bald erwischt, auf ne technisch starke,steile abfahrt ...

die kleinen scheiben, ist nix mehr für mich ...

wird zwar schwerer das Bike,aber dafür machen die Abfahrten mehr spaß ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Mai 2011)

Würde mich freuen...

Hab da wieder paar neue Trails entdeckt... 


Pfingsten: perfekt!


Du spinnst...



Hast Du sie echt nur wegen der Farbe gekauft?

Dafür aber widerum , dass Du so viel Wert auf die Details legst!


Kleine Scheibe vorne ginge auch bei mir... nur macht die 180er einfach mehr Spaß...

Kann auch später gebremst werden 


Gibt doch 180 von NU.

Bei r2bike zum Beispiel...


----------



## dogdaysunrise (3. Mai 2011)

Geiler Bock, ich mag die Fatty.
Die Stuetze ist eh das beste was es gibt! Hehee!

Kritikpunkte sind die unterschiedlichen Reifen und ne schwarze Kurbel wuerde mMn viel besser kommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Mai 2011)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Geiler Bock, ich mag die Fatty.
> Die Stuetze ist eh das beste was es gibt! Hehee!
> 
> Kritikpunkte sind die unterschiedlichen Reifen und ne schwarze Kurbel wuerde mMn viel besser kommen!



Danke! 


Gäbe es die Fatty mit mehr Federweg, wäre es für mich DIE Gabel...


Stütze ist leider schwer...

Liebäugele da sehr mit einer gewissen Stütze mit Versatz und wenig mehr, als 110g...


Vorne kommt demnächst ein Maxxis.

Obwohl die Kombi passt 


Klar, stimme da zu.

Eine schwarze Kurbel wäre der Bringer.

Wird aber wohl erst wieder eine silberne werden...


----------



## MS1980 (3. Mai 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Hast Du sie echt nur wegen der Farbe gekauft?
> 
> Dafür aber widerum , dass Du so viel Wert auf die Details legst!
> 
> ...


 
ich habe mir sie gekauft, weil das komplett Set günstiger ist(wenn ich meine verkauft habe) als wenn ich Scheiben und Adapter extra gekauft hätte ...

und außerdem passt die farbe ja richtig gut ...

wollte erstmal bei den originalen bleiben, weil die wohl am besten bremsen ...

nach dem Erlebnis am WE, will ich von den leichten Scheiben erstmal nix mehr wissen ...

wegen pfingsten meld ich mich nochmal bei dir ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Mai 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ich habe mir sie gekauft, weil das komplett Set günstiger ist(wenn ich meine verkauft habe) als wenn ich Scheiben und Adapter extra gekauft hätte ...
> 
> und außerdem passt die farbe ja richtig gut ...
> 
> ...



Hauptsache, Du bekommst sie für ordentlich Geld verkauft...


Aber interessant, dass es selbst so noch günstiger sein sollte...


Adapter sind ja meist (über)teuer(t)...


In der Regel sollten die originalen Teile [Scheiben] am besten funzen.

Gibt aber auch Ausnahmen... wie, denke ich, z.B. Swisstop Beläge.


War die Situation denn dermaßen brenzlig? 

Gut, dass ich mir die NU Scheiben nicht zugelegt habe...


Bis demnächst 



P.S.: Das Posten hat so lange gedauert, da mein Browser spinnt 



War mich heute wieder ganz entspannt ausfahren.

18,1km
19,68 km/h Schnitt
109hm


Sind schöne Bilder entstanden...


Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja noch, sie hochzuladen...



Neuer Browser... wieder alles paletti...


Handypic...


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Mai 2011)

roro duenn wie papier? nene! der larsen hat waende aus papier.
der roro hat in der 29x2.25er am samstag den gardasee ohne probleme ueberlebt!
der larsen hat bei mir immer das problem, das ich loecher in die karkasse geschlagen habe (( und ich will den reifen echt nicht schelcht reden. 50g mehr in die karkasse investiert und ich wuerd nix anderes fahren! das profil und die gummy mischung ist perfekt! 
nur haelt die karkasse nix aus. mit schlauch geht es noch, aber mit milch ist sie sofort im eimer ... ich will gar nicht ueberlegen, wie viele ich geschlachtet habe 
der 1.9er ist auch voll geil. geht wie ein rennrad und wenn man fahren kann reicht der gripp auch sehr gut.


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. Mai 2011)

Der 2,1er ist schon sehr dünn.


Wie gern wäre ich dort, wo Du am Samstag warst...


Fahre auch nicht mehr mit Milch... Dafür bräuchte ich mehr Laufradsätze oder überhaupt einen guten zweiten.

Des Weiteren reicht der maximal zulässige Druck bei Tubeless für mich nicht aus.


Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass die Wand bei mir hält...

Wenn ich wieder an den Gardasee kommen sollte, überdenke ich eventuell die Reifenwahl.

Aber 1,9 dürfte ohnehin zu schmal sein...


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Mai 2011)

neee der 1.9er rockt... dicker latex schlauch rein und ab gehts!

wegen dem druck... kontrollier mal deine pumpe. ich hab auch immer gedacht, ich bin am oebern limit...dabei war nur das manometer an der pumpe im eimer  jetzt fahre ich mit unter 2bar


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. Mai 2011)

Fahre den Michelin Aircomp Latex.


Pumpe ist der SKS Rennkompressor.

(Ver)Traue dem Manometer.


Mit Tubeless bräuchte ich trotzdem deutlich über 2bar.

So 2,5 hinten und 2 vorne.


----------



## FlowinFlo (4. Mai 2011)

Täuscht das auf dem Bild oder hängt der Lenker etwas schlaff nach unten?
Ich würde ihn etwas drehen, sodass der Backsweep den Armen mehr entgegenkommt. Fährt sich gleich ganz anders!


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. Mai 2011)

"Schlaff" würde ich das nicht nennen.


Ist halt so eingestellt.

So sitze ich noch etwas gestreckter.


Habe aber schon überlegt, ihn so einzustellen, dass ich die Biegung, wie vorgesehen, nutzen kann


----------



## FlowinFlo (4. Mai 2011)

Achso! Na, wenn es einen Grund hat, ist dem nichts entgegenzusetzen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (5. Mai 2011)

Servus!

So, hat etwas gedauert aber jetzt ist mein neuer Router am Start.

Dein Bike gefällt mir gut!
Hätte echt nicht gedacht das es mit dem rot so gut harmoniert. 

Komischerweise stört mich die Kurbel aber immer noch nicht,
und das obwohl ich optisch schon ziemlich verwöhnt bin...

Hab noch orangene Endkappen für die Eggis rumliegen, falls du mal umrüsten willst.

Viel Spaß mit dem Teil!!

Gruß D.

PS: Die Smileys sind für dich.


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. Mai 2011)

Ich danke!



Habe jetzt 'nen vernünftigen Browser an Bord.



Cool!

Mich stört die Aerozine auch nicht sonderlich...

Wobei eine schwarze bzw. SI deutlich besser wäre 



Danke!

Auch für das Endkappen-Angebot! 



Greetz 



Ich danke!   



P.S.: Heute beim sehr kurzen Ausfahren sind wieder schöne Bilder entstanden...


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. Mai 2011)

So, endlich 10000 Hits!



Freue mich über das Interesse!


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. Mai 2011)




----------



## bikeaddicted (5. Mai 2011)

Muss es Mal in diesem Zustand, ohne Tacho, wiegen 



...wieder Phone-Pics...


----------



## MS1980 (5. Mai 2011)

welche Reifen haste jetzt drauf? Maxxis ...

sehen schon verdammt schmal und klein aus ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. Mai 2011)

Das ist der gleiche, wie hinten:


Maxxis Maxxlite 310 in 1,9(5???)


Muss man mit aufpassen... vor allem mit dem vorderen... sonst rutscht das VR in'er Kurve einfach weg...


----------



## MS1980 (5. Mai 2011)

oh nee, das wäre mir zu dünn ...

wie bist mit den bremsscheiben zufrieden? 

habe heute meine neue Bremse bekommen, die 185er Avid wiegen zusammen 321gr  

verdammt, wieso sind die so schwer 

achja, bilder im Threat


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. Mai 2011)

Wie gesagt, mit den dünnen Reifen muss aufgepasst werden.

Da darf man unterwegs nicht pennen.

Zumindest nicht im Gelände.


Die Bremsscheiben überzeugen bisher. 

Quietschen (stumpfes, eher tiefes Geräusch) zwar beim Anbremsen (organische Beläge), aber die Bremsleistung stimmt.


Hast Du denn die zweiteiligen Scheiben oder die G3 CS?

Meine 185er G2 CS wiegt, wenn ich mich Recht erinnere, 146g.

Auch ziemlich schwer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (6. Mai 2011)

ich habe eine g3cs und eine g2cs bekommen, wieso auch immer ?

aber das Gewicht ist echt übel  :kotz:

die XX Scheiben sollen 135gr wiegen, aber unter 50 pro Stk auch nicht zu haben

werde mir das nochmal überlegen


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. Mai 2011)

Probier' die Ashimas 



Für den Preis einer XX Scheibe bekommst Du zwei inklusive Versand.



Kannst sogar die Farbe wählen...

Würde sie bei ActionSports kaufen.

Habe da, wie bei den meisten Onlineshops, sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


Habe die Scheiben um 7h bei AS bestellt und via PayPal bezahlt.

Um 10h am nächsten Tag waren sie da


----------



## Lateralus (6. Mai 2011)

Ich bin mit der Kombi Ashima + Elixir (XX) nicht glücklich geworden. 160/140 allerdings. Rubbeln, Krach - habe bei 20-30 g Mehrgewicht (in Summe) jetzt die XX montiert und bin begeistert. Mit einer alten Marta SL vorher funzten die Ashimas perfekt.


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. Mai 2011)

Mit meiner Juicy Ultimate habe ich auch etwas "Rubbeln"...


Schön, dass Du Dich auch hier Mal zu Wort meldest! 


Ein paar Wörter zum Rad vielleicht?


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Mai 2011)

War heute in Bad Saarow.


Tourdaten:

107,6 km
3:35:56 h
29,89 km/h im Schnitt
Kein besonderer Topspeed...51,4 km/h
385 m bergauf

Bilder kommen später oder morgen...


Euch noch 'nen schönen, sonnigen Abend! 



P.S.: Auf der Hälfte der Strecke gab's wieder Mal moderaten bis böhigen Gegenwind...

...zum Glück stärker vorkommend auf dem Hinweg...


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Mai 2011)

...waren auch circa 20% off-road bzw. off-befestigter, guter Weg... 



Alles in allem eine äußerst schöne Strecke! 


Werde ich öfters fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (8. Mai 2011)

wenn ich so deine Daten sehe, denn komm ich ins Grübeln...

100km und denn nur 300hm?

fährst nur Straße, oder auch gelände?


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Mai 2011)

Knapp 400hm bitte 


Also hier bei uns im Urstromtal ist's doch überwiegend flach...


Hätte jetzt auch 1/2 "Berge"/Hügel mitnehmen können...

Hügel hebe ich mir aber für's Spaßfahren auf 


Die langen Touren sind die konditionelle Grundlage dafür.


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Mai 2011)

...im Nordwesten des Scharmützelsees...

...Bad Saarow.


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Mai 2011)

P.S.: Habe vorne seit vorhin den 1,9er Larsen TT eXCeption auf'm VR...


----------



## MS1980 (9. Mai 2011)

Grundlagen training, ok ... 

wollte auch mal sowas machen, aber irgendwie habe ich keine zeit dafür, fahre denn lieber ins Gelände ...


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Mai 2011)

bevor ich die maxlite fahren wuerde, larsen 1.9er geht au ab wie sau udn knapp sub 400g


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. Mai 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> Grundlagen training, ok ...
> 
> wollte auch mal sowas machen, aber irgendwie habe ich keine zeit dafür, fahre denn lieber ins Gelände ...



Naja... Ob das noch "Grundlagentraining" im "klassischen" Sinne ist...

Von der Intensivität her nicht...


Widerum ja die Grundlage für mich... also für MICH doch irgendwie "Grundlagentraining"...


Hatte heute eine Spaßrunde mit dem 1,9er Larsen vorne...

26,26 km
1:11:49 h
Schnitt... Schei$$e 
Zu viel Trail und bergauf (im Gelände...auf'er Straße baller ich hoch...)
235 m bergauf


Fotos sind keine entstanden.


Dafür haben sich haufenweise Raupen angehangen...

Auch habe ich massig (Spinn???)Weben mitgenommen...





nopain-nogain schrieb:


> bevor ich die maxlite fahren wuerde, larsen 1.9er geht au ab wie sau udn knapp sub 400g



Werde den zweiten Larsen hinten auch montieren.


Wobei der Maxxlite 310 verd. gut rollt und auch noch was im gelände zu bieten hat.

Klar, wenn der Untergund lose wird, kaptuliert er...


Die Reifen wiegen 391 und 39x g.


Bräuchte noch einen zweit-LRS...


----------



## ekm (10. Mai 2011)

Das Radl ist schick geworden. Da kannst Du auch je 10g mehr in Kauf nehmen und die 2.0er XK SS nehmen, der wird ja hinsichtlich Grip und Rollverhalten hoch gelobt und fartblich passt das Conti-Orange auch besser.


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. Mai 2011)

Dankeschön! 


Bleibe bei Maxxis.

Die fahren sich klasse.

Wenn die runter sind überlege ich es mir eventuell 



Übrigens gab's heute wieder eine kleine Spaßrunde:

20,39 km
0:46:20 h
Schnitt 26,41 km/h
161 m bergauf...

Sonst bin ich die ganze zeit durchs Gelände geheizt...


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Mai 2011)

Freut mich, wenn dir der Larsen gefällt! Reifenempfehlungen sind ja doch immer recht heikel.
Macht das dezente Brummen der Stollen Laune? 


LG,
Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (10. Mai 2011)

Jo, das Brummen kommt ganz gut auf Stein- bzw. Betonplatten zwischen 30 und 35 km/h.


Reifenempfehlungen sind heikel...


So langsam gewöhne ich mich an die Performance und das Verhalten von TT vorne und 310 hinten


----------



## dogdaysunrise (11. Mai 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Naja... Ob das noch "Grundlagentraining" im "klassischen" Sinne ist...
> 
> Von der Intensivität her nicht...
> 
> ...



Knall dir doch Speed Kings drauf, die haben wenigstens ein Profil und versagen nur bei Naesse. Gewichte gehen von 390-425g in der Black Chili version.


----------



## zuki (11. Mai 2011)

Mit den Conti-Empfehlungen solltet Ihr aufhören, da habe ich mir hier auch schon die Zähne ausgebissen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Mai 2011)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Knall dir doch Speed Kings drauf, die haben wenigstens ein Profil und versagen nur bei Naesse. Gewichte gehen von 390-425g in der Black Chili version.



Die Sache ist doch, dass ich mindestens gut 5 km in den Wald und so "viel" auch wieder zurück fahren muss.


Die Speedkings wiegen dann aber um 100g mehr, als mein 310er...


Wenn ich genug vom 310er hinten habe, dann kommt der Larsen.

Der wiegt so viel/wenig, wie die leichtesten SK's.




zuki schrieb:


> Mit den Conti-Empfehlungen solltet Ihr aufhören, da habe ich mir hier auch schon die Zähne ausgebissen.



So sieht's aus  


Erfasst!


-----------------------------------------


Finde ich aber sehr nett, dass Ihr Euch Gedanken macht!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (11. Mai 2011)

Passt schon, wie man in PeteJupps Thread sieht, hat der Schurter schon wieder gewonnen.....auf Slicks.....


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Mai 2011)

Selbst mit den 310ern v/h kann man fahren... falls es der Untergrund zulässt... und die persönlichen Fähigkeiten es zulassen...


...man muss die Vorteile des 310ers zu nutzen wissen... und die Grenzen kennen 


Ziehe hinten gleich den Larsen auf...



Bleibt nur noch zu hoffen, dass es nicht weiter regnen wird bis morgen früh :/


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Mai 2011)

P.S.: Sehe gerade, dass auch Du die Ashimas falsch herum montiert hast...


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Mai 2011)

Edit: Lager wiegt 27g laut Cannondale spezifischer Gewichtsliste

D.h., die Gabel wiegt "ohne alles" 1317g

Mit LO-Hebel und Rebound-Knopf: 1323g


----------



## mete (12. Mai 2011)

Da hast Du aber eine schwere Fatty erwischt. Es gibt auch fast 80g leichtere Exemplare.

Besser als der Maxxlite ist im Übrigen der Furious Fred. Sind aber beides eigentlich nur Reifen für hinten. Vorn würde ich etwas großzügiger bestolltes aufziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (12. Mai 2011)

Cool, dass Du Dich auch Mal meldest, mete! 


Gibt es denn 80g leichtere Fattys mit Magura Innenleben?

Ist mir eigentlich schnurz. (bitte nicht böse sein)

Kann die Gabel doch eh nicht wegen "Übergewicht" tauschen  


Die harte Negativfeder ist drin.

Optimal für mich.


Schwalbe werde ich in nächster Zeit nicht fahren.

Wie immer bin ich aber dankbar für Hinweise!


Habe seit gestern auch hinten den TT.

Na gugge, wie viel schneller und sicherer ich jetzt auf dem Trail bin..


...Matchmaker sind bestellt...


----------



## mete (12. Mai 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Cool, dass Du Dich auch Mal meldest, mete!
> 
> 
> Gibt es denn 80g leichtere Fattys mit Magura Innenleben?
> ...



Nee, Magura-Innenleben hatte ich  nicht drin. Aber mit Lack etc. wog meine DLR 1217g. Ohne Lack dann unter 1200g im Originalzustand.

Wenn Du kein Schwalbe magst, kannst Du ja auch mal Bontrager XR0/XR1 oder Vredestein KillerBee (T-Lope) probieren. Die sind zwar etwas schwerer als der Maxxlite, aber wesentlich pannenresistenter und rollen tun sie auch besser (und günstiger sind sie auch, vor allem die Bontrager, wenn sie mal lieferbar sind....). Den Vredestein gibt es glaube ich sogar als SL-Version mit rund 330-350g?


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. Mai 2011)

Dachte ich mir doch.

Die "normale" ist leichter.


Bin schon viele Schwalbes gefahren... der 2,25er RoRo beispielsweise ist eine Macht.

Trotzdem bin ich mit denen nie so richtig zufrieden gewesen...


Mit Vredestein bist Du bei mir an der richtigen Adresse!

Die werde ich testen.

...falls man Mal an welche rankommt...


Gewichte sind sehr ansprechend.

2,1er?


Bontrager???

Hmmm... Naja ich weis nicht...


----------



## zuki (12. Mai 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Selbst mit den 310ern v/h kann man fahren... falls es der Untergrund zulässt... und die persönlichen Fähigkeiten es zulassen...



Es ist ja immer die Frage wo und vor allem weshalb man fährt. Wenn man z.B an Marathon Veranstaltungen teilnimmt, wo der Untergrund meist total unterschiedlich auf der Strecke ist, sollte man generell nicht mit Slick ähnlichen Reifen fahren.

Vom Risiko des Platten mal abgesehen, macht es eigentlich keinen richtigen Sinn sämtlich steilen Rampen mit durchdrehenden Hinterreifen zu erklimmen. Sprich, zu schieben.

Die Gewichtsersparnis unterhalb eine halben Füllung Deiner Getränkeflasche ist dann auch nicht mehr so wertvoll.

Oha, jetzt habe ich hier off topic diskutiert.


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. Mai 2011)

[email protected]!$$ auf OT  


Antworte später.


Muss jetzt zum Sport.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (12. Mai 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> P.S.: Sehe gerade, dass auch Du die Ashimas falsch herum montiert hast...



Nee, das sind noch die alten bei denen der Pfeil so herum sitzt.
Neuere Modelle haben den Pfeil in die andere Richtung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Mai 2011)

sche*** egal wie rum der pfeil drauf ist (ashima hat die richtung mit der zeit geandert).
erkalerung und antwort von ashima hier.
was kann passieren? die scheibe hat die tendenz zu eiern und im schlimsten fall, kann sie umfalten (hab ich bei ner 180er geschaft! glaubts mir!)


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. Mai 2011)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Nee, das sind noch die alten bei denen der Pfeil so herum sitzt.
> Neuere Modelle haben den Pfeil in die andere Richtung.



Deshalb ja.

Die Pfeile sind nicht in richtiger Richtung angebracht.


Gab's 'nen Thread dazu...



@zuki: 


Ich fahre ja hauptsächlich in den Wald zum Training.

"Wald" ist ja auch nicht gleich "Wald".

In Deinen Breiten sind die Anforderungen bestimmt andere.


Eigentlich könnte man hier alles mit z.B. FF und wenig Druck fahren.

Bei entsprechender Fahrtechnik versteht sich.


Den Vergleich mit der Trinkflaschenfüllung finde ich zutreffend.

Wobei weniger Gewicht sich trotzdem leichter bewegen lässt, als mehr


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. Mai 2011)

Danke, dass Du Dich zur Pfeilrichtung geäußert hast, nopain!


Ich kann aber nicht glauben oder fassen, wie Ashima den Pfeil falsch herum aufbringen lassen konnte


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Mai 2011)

naja... die waren halt der meinung, dass auf zug belasten besser ist... stimmt ja prinzipiel auch... aber in dem fall ist das auf- bzw zusammen falten des reibringes wichtiger


----------



## dogdaysunrise (13. Mai 2011)

vvv unten vvv


----------



## dogdaysunrise (13. Mai 2011)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> sche*** egal wie rum der pfeil drauf ist (ashima hat die richtung mit der zeit geandert).
> erkalerung und antwort von ashima hier.
> was kann passieren? die scheibe hat die tendenz zu eiern und im  schlimsten fall, kann sie umfalten (hab ich bei ner 180er geschaft!  glaubts mir!)



Danke, danke, ist umgedreht und die vordere war tatsaechlich schonmal so heiss, dass sie andere Farben hat und mir den Lack in der Innenseite meiner Gabel leicht angeschmurkelt hat.


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. Mai 2011)

Ist doch toll, dass so eine wichtige Sache hier geklärt werden konnte  


BTW: Die Fläche, auf der bei Dir gebremst wird, ist ja echt gering


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Mai 2011)

immer gerne, will ja net, das jemand sich wegen ner umgefaltenen scheibe zerlegt.

kritisch wird es erst, wenn die scheibe so aussieht:



180ermit ner xtr970er nach der montage hinter dem haus, krasse probebremsungen gemacht: arsch hinter den sattel und vorne maximal reingelangt... naja blockiert ist sie 
jetzt mit der richtigen richtung fahre ich 2 paar 180er seit einem jahr absolut eier und falt frei.
kollege hatte das problem, das die 160er so leicht anfangen zu eiern. dachte schon sie sind einfach zu weich/duenn... als ich dann gesehen hab wie rum sie drauf waren, war alles klar


----------



## zuki (13. Mai 2011)

Wow. Das ist nicht schlecht mit den Ashima Scheiben. Es ist unglaublich wieviele schlechte Ingenieure sich noch in der Bikebranche herumtreiben.
In den 90ern war es natürlich noch schlimmer als jeder Ami mit Zugang zu einer CNC Fräse und Altmetall im Hof einen auf Bikepionier gemacht hat.


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Mai 2011)

also nicht das hier ein falsches bild kommt. die scheiben sind super! nur muss man sie richtig montieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (13. Mai 2011)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> also nicht das hier ein falsches bild kommt. die scheiben sind super! nur muss man sie richtig montieren



Ist schon klar, aber man sollte sich normalerweies im Entwurfsstadium eines Produkts ein paar Gedanken über die auftretende Belastung und die Richtung der Kräfte machen.


----------



## aaaaaaaaa (14. Mai 2011)

könntest du mir den genauen namen bzw. den händler des frm-vorbaus verraten? suche nämlich nach ner alternative zu dem cd-standart vorbau..irgendwie find ich da nix? mfg aaaaaaaa


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Mai 2011)

Das müsste doch der FRM Web Stem CF sein, hier z.B..


----------



## aaaaaaaaa (14. Mai 2011)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Das müsste doch der FRM Web Stem CF sein, hier z.B..



aber der passt doch nicht auf ne fatty oder? die hat doch n ganz anderen gabelschaftdurchmesser ..also nich 1 1/8 zoll? oder verpeil ich da was?


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Mai 2011)

Bei Dr. Cannondale steht "Vorbau für Lefty und Fatty", müsste also passen.


----------



## aaaaaaaaa (14. Mai 2011)

ja aber da steht auch für 1 1/8 gabelschaftdurchmesser ...und ne fatty hat definitiv n anderen durchmesser...habs ja schon mal mit nem vorbau 1 1/8 probiert und der ist zu klein...allerdings scheint der frm vorbau bei der fatty im fred hier zu passen...vielleicht könnte sich der scalpelbesitzer mal dazu äußern?!


----------



## aaaaaaaaa (14. Mai 2011)

ähhh taurine besitzer mein ich natürlich!


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. Mai 2011)

@aaaaaaaaa: FlowinFlo hat schon den richtigen Vorbau verlinkt 


Der passt bei Fatty und Lefty.


Wo stand da was von 1 1/8"?


Es wurde doch lediglich erwähnt, dass die Lenkeraufnahme von 31,8mm auf 26,0mm reduziert werden kann.


Du benötigst aber Spacer, da der FRM niedriger baut, als der originale Cannondale.


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. Mai 2011)

Kurzer Daten-Nachtrag:



Dieses WE ist die "Grundlagenausdauerrunde" ausgefallen.



"Spaßrunde", 14.05.:

51,45 km
2:16:03 h
Schnitt... Nö, ist zu schlecht... Kann man sich ja ausrechnen, wer will 
569 m bergauf, sprich 6x den Müggelberg hoch...


Danach Ausrollen:

19,46 km
0:50:01 h
Schnitt 23,34 km/h
45 m bergauf 



Abendliche Spaßrunde heute, 15.05.:

31,15 km
1:14:41 h
Schnitt 25,03 km/h (War auf der Suche nach 'nem Trail...)
242 m bergauf



Wünsche Euch allen noch 'nen ruhigen, entspannten Abend! 



P.S.: Gestern sind auch wieder Bilder entstanden... Werde ich bei Gelegenheit nachliefern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aaaaaaaaa (16. Mai 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> @aaaaaaaaa: FlowinFlo hat schon den richtigen Vorbau verlinkt
> 
> 
> Der passt bei Fatty und Lefty.
> ...



Ok Danke nochmal für die Auskunft. Hab mir den Vorbau jetzt bestellt, leider gibts keine passenden Spacer mehr zu kaufen. Hab sämtliche Internetshops durchsucht hättest du zufälliger Weise noch welche abzugeben / zu verkaufen?


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. Mai 2011)

Spacer müsstest Du noch bekommen.


Die Syntace Dinger...


----------



## aaaaaaaaa (16. Mai 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Spacer müsstest Du noch bekommen.
> 
> 
> Die Syntace Dinger...



Ich weiß, dass es welche von Syntace gibt/gab, aber wie ich schon sagte ich find im Netz keine mehr. Die einzige Seite die die angeboten hat war bikestore.cc und die können sie auch nicht mehr liefern. Hättest du also eventuell welche über? oder könnteste mir n shop nennen der noch welche hat? mfg


----------



## zuki (16. Mai 2011)

aaaaaaaaa schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass es welche von Syntace gibt/gab, aber wie ich schon sagte ich find im Netz keine mehr. Die einzige Seite die die angeboten hat war bikestore.cc und die können sie auch nicht mehr liefern. Hättest du also eventuell welche über? oder könnteste mir n shop nennen der noch welche hat? mfg



Ist doch für 1 1/8 und 1.5 Zoll vorrätig im shop .

http://syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=9&pk=512

http://syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=9&pk=216


----------



## aaaaaaaaa (16. Mai 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Ist doch für 1 1/8 und 1.5 Zoll vorrätig im shop .
> 
> http://syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=9&pk=512
> 
> http://syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=9&pk=216


 

ey ich brauch n spacer der auf ne 39,6 gabel passt ..da sind 1,5 zoll zu wenig? cannondale fatty ultra gabelschaftdurchmesser= 39,6


----------



## zuki (16. Mai 2011)

aaaaaaaaa schrieb:


> ey ich brauch n spacer der auf ne 39,6 gabel passt ..da sind 1,5 zoll zu wenig? cannondale fatty ultra gabelschaftdurchmesser= 39,6



Hmmm...eigentlich sollte der 1.5er für die Cannondale Schaftdurchmesser passen? , aber bevor ich hier was falsches schreibe: bikeaddicted übernehmen sie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (16. Mai 2011)

Nach langem Suchen stoße ich hierauf:


http://www.hibike.de/produkt/153ef3bf9c649dfa78414036976b280f/Syntace%20H.A.T..html


Der beschreibende Text verwirrt aber.

Würde an Deiner Stelle, aaaaaaaaa, HIBIKE eine Mail schreiben.

Die Spacer werden bestimmt für Cannondale, also Headshok, geeignet sein...

...die werden lediglich den Text der "normlen" Spacer kopiert haben


----------



## aaaaaaaaa (17. Mai 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Nach langem Suchen stoße ich hierauf:
> 
> 
> http://www.hibike.de/produkt/153ef3bf9c649dfa78414036976b280f/Syntace%20H.A.T..html
> ...



danke für den tipp, wenn man allerdings auf verfügbarkeit/ lieferzeit klickt kommt: artikel nicht mehr verfügbar ...warum dieser dann noch angeboten wird ist mir unverständlich...es scheint echt keine solche spacer mehr zu geben


----------



## zuki (17. Mai 2011)

aaaaaaaaa schrieb:


> danke für den tipp, wenn man allerdings auf verfügbarkeit/ lieferzeit klickt kommt: artikel nicht mehr verfügbar ...warum dieser dann noch angeboten wird ist mir unverständlich...es scheint echt keine solche spacer mehr zu geben



Eine Chance könnte darin bestehen mit Syntace mal Kontakt aufzunehmen. Kostet Dich fünf Minuten und wer weiß: [email protected]

Oder aber per Telefon: 08634 666 66


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. Mai 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Eine Chance könnte darin bestehen mit Syntace mal Kontakt aufzunehmen. Kostet Dich fünf Minuten und wer weiß: [email protected]
> 
> Oder aber per Telefon: 08634 666 66



Gute Idee!


Würde ich auch machen...


----------



## zuki (17. Mai 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Gute Idee!
> 
> 
> Würde ich auch machen...



Ja, Syntace ist auch eine Firma die schaut was dann möglich ist.


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. Mai 2011)

http://www.frmbike.de/catalog/index.php?page=produkte&gruppe=24&kategorie=53&produkt=453


Wie wäre es damit? 


Müssten doch theoretisch passen!?!


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. Mai 2011)

Endlich Matchmaker:










Leider kommt Gewicht hinzu:




 VS.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Mai 2011)

optisch und technisch top... aber das gewichtserspaarnis ist ja eher maessig


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. Mai 2011)

Wie?


Ist doch keine Gewichtsersparnis, sondern ein Zunahme.


Aussehen tut es richtig gut


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Mai 2011)

ups...  ich brauch mehr kaffee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (18. Mai 2011)

Was zum Teufel...... die Matchmaker sind schwerer als die anderen Schellen?  Woran liegt das?
Du hast doch hoffentlich die silbernen gegen die schwarzen Schrauben getauscht?! Wie sieht das denn sonst aus?


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. Mai 2011)

...die schwarzen Schrauben sind zu kurz :/


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. Mai 2011)

Nochmal zu den Spacern.



Leonardi bietet ja hauptsächlich Parts für Cannondale an...

...und damit auch für Lefty/Headshok...


Dann müssten diese doch gehen:

http://www.leowheels.it/articolo/FRM6/distanziali-attacco-manubrio.html

http://www.leowheels.it/articolo/FRM6P/distanziali-attacco-manubrio.html


----------



## aaaaaaaaa (19. Mai 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Nochmal zu den Spacern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wärs denn eigentlich grundsätzlich auch möglich ohne spacer zu fahren? mal davon abgesehen, dass es wahrscheinlich doof aussieht?


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Mai 2011)

aaaaaaaaa schrieb:


> wärs denn eigentlich grundsätzlich auch möglich ohne spacer zu fahren? mal davon abgesehen, dass es wahrscheinlich doof aussieht?


Theoretisch ja... wenn Du den Vorbau "direkt" über dem Steuersatz montierst...


...das würde sehr affig aussehen...


----------



## aaaaaaaaa (19. Mai 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Theoretisch ja... wenn Du den Vorbau "direkt" über dem Steuersatz montierst...
> 
> 
> ...das würde sehr affig aussehen...



sieht dann halt aus wien großer spacerturm lal


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. Mai 2011)

...Tourdaten-Nachtrag...


19.05.: Spaßrunde:

24,33 km
0:51:53 h
28,31 km/h Schnitt
137 m bergauf... 


Gestern, 21.05.: Spaßrunde, lang:

70,76 km
2:47:46 h
25,27 km/h Schnitt
immerhin 489m bergauf...


Heute, 22.05.:

Musste schnell zum Velothon... Habe den Kumpel nicht gesehen... waren ja auch viele Leutz da 

Dann sollt's spaßig werden... wurde aber nichts draus...

101,11 km
3:44:27 h
27,03 im Schnitt... hatte nach der kurzen Nacht (nicht zuletzt wg. Problemen mit den Pedalen) Schwierigkeiten mit der Motivation... Dann ging mir auch noch's Trinken aus... zum Glück war ich da aber schon wieder im Zentrum, etwa 20 km vom Zuhause enfernt und hab' Mir Cola mit Eis geholt - die Rettung!
Hälfte getrunken, die andere in die Flasche... so hab ich's dann doch nach Haus' geschafft 

Ach so, sind 406 m bergauf gewesen...



Bilder:


Brandenburger Tor, 22.05., 8:28







Matchmaker, 19.05./Heute:











*Wünsche Euch noch einen ruhigen Abend und 'nen guten Start in die neue Woche *


----------



## aaaaaaaaa (22. Mai 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...Tourdaten-Nachtrag...
> 
> 
> 19.05.: Spaßrunde:
> ...



zweite foto sieht aus wien prenzlberger hinterhof...


----------



## Kesemo (22. Mai 2011)

hast du eigentlich schon was zu deinen discs gesagt, ob die quietschen o.ä.? Find die optisch sehr lecker und will meine wechseln tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Mai 2011)

Prenzlberg?

Ne.


Es müssten aber sehr viele Berliner Hinterhöfe gleich aussehen...



Zu den Discs habe ich vor ein paar Seiten schon etwas gesagt.

-Rubbeln etwas
-Quietschen tut's nur hinten beim Anbremsen
-Bremsleistung ist Recht gut

Vielleicht ist die Performance aber noch besser, wenn ich neue (nicht vorher benutzte, so wie es jetzt ist) und eventuell auch metallische Beläge fahre.



Wie gefallen denn die Matchmaker?


----------



## Kesemo (23. Mai 2011)

matchmaker räumen das cockpit schön auf, so sieht man mehr vom edlen knüppel


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Mai 2011)

Kesemo schrieb:


> matchmaker räumen das cockpit schön auf, so sieht man mehr vom edlen knüppel



Finde ich auch!


Sieht doch sehr aufgeräumt aus 


...der edle Knüppel...  

Danke!


----------



## MS1980 (23. Mai 2011)

son aufgeräumtes Cockpit ist schon schön ... 

bei mir geht es leiders nicht, wegen den XTR Shiftern ..

Avid mit XTR gibt es ja leiders nicht ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Mai 2011)

Danke!


Leider kann man die beiden nicht kombinieren... auf kurz oder lang wirste aber zu SRAM kommen, denke ich.


----------



## MS1980 (23. Mai 2011)

die X.0 in rot würde ja passen ...

aber die ist auch schwerer ...

und die tollen UD Schellen würden ja auch net mehr gebraucht ...

mal überlegen, wenn ich sie günstig bekommen würde ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Mai 2011)

SRAM ist halt knackiger, direkter... Klar, weil nicht 2:1, sondern 1:1 Übersetzungsverhältnis.

Bin mit dem Umstieg voll und ganz zufrieden!

...auch, wenn das SW nicht komplett dunkel ist, wie XTR... 

Da muss dann halt bei Bedarf Hand angelegt werden.


...wegen dem Mehrgewicht:

Da fand ich zuki's Vergleich sehr passend, mit der Füllung der Trinkflasche.

Um wieviel handelt es sich denn voraussichtlich?

5g? 

...werden aber bestimmt so 20/30 sein...


----------



## MS1980 (23. Mai 2011)

ja, und so wird's immer schwerer ...

bin jetzt auch schon wieder bei 9,6kg ...

und Barends will ich auch noch haben


----------



## Kesemo (23. Mai 2011)

du, ich hab noch mal ne frage wegen den scheiben ^^
Warum hast du die floatings gegen die jetzigen gewechselt? Bin grad dabei, wegen quietschen auf zweiteilige discs zu wechseln.


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Mai 2011)

Wechsle doch erstmal die Beläge 

Welche sind's denn aktuell?

Welche Bremse und Scheiben?


Mein Grund: Gewicht 

Wollte aber schon immer welche haben...

Nur optisch hauen sie mich, verbaut am Rad, nicht so vom Hocker...


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Mai 2011)

@MS1980: 

Komm, die "paar Gramm" an'er Schaltung machen den Kohl auch nich fett.


----------



## Kesemo (24. Mai 2011)

hab die r1 verbaut und seit dem wechsel von centerlock auf 6loch quietscht die wie ein fingernagel an der tafel. Die XT-dics soll abhilfe schaffe, aber die sieht uncool aus. Erinnert mich an die waffe aus dem film "krull".
Alle anderen zweiteiligen scheiben sollen aber auch gehen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Mai 2011)

Also mit der R1 sollten die Formula Floatings gut funzen.

Was mir nur unlogisch erscheint, ist, dass die Bremse nach dem Wechsel von CL auf 6loch angefangen hat zu quietschen.

Du hast also jetzt die einteilige R1 Scheibe und hattest welche vorher?


Die von M. Hellore bearbeiteten XTR Scheiben sehen cool aus...

...vielleicht gäb's ja 'ne Möglichkeit, an die ranzukommen.


----------



## Kesemo (24. Mai 2011)

ich denke, das liegt mit der geringeren auflagefläche der scheibe auf die nabe zusammen. Bei CL drückt der abschlussring ja mit der gesamten fläche. Bei 6loch sind es die mickrigen schrauben.
Davon gehen auch die formularer im betreffenden thread aus. Ich hatte jedenfalls vorher ne CL-nabe mit CL-adapter und die einteilige formula-disc, die ich auch jetzt fahre.

Nee du, die xtr hat ja den selben spider wie die xt. Mir gefällt der absolut nicht. Ich hab mir ne hope geordert, mal hoffen, dass die nicht quietscht und dabei noch gut aussieht.


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Mai 2011)

Ok...


Nopain, was sagst Du dazu?


Gut aussehen tun die Hopes schon Mal


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Mai 2011)

hmm also ich habe mit gesinnterten belaegen weder quietschen, noch gerubbel.
was ich sehr gut zu den ashimas finde sind die jagwire. kosten ~10euro halten gut und funktion ist auch top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Mai 2011)

...dann brauche ich wohl auch gesinterte...


Jagwire Beläge, ja?

Die hier?

http://r2-bike.com/Avid-Juicy-Juicy3-Juicy5-Juicy7-Ultimate-Bremsbelag-Bremsbelaege


----------



## matsch (25. Mai 2011)

Und bei mir rubbeln diese Beläge in der Ultimate und den Hope Scheiben... Würde nun mal wieder organische Beläge holen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Mai 2011)

genau die. ich fahr halt die shimano,... aber whatever


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Mai 2011)

matsch schrieb:


> Und bei mir rubbeln diese Beläge in der Ultimate und den Hope Scheiben... Würde nun mal wieder organische Beläge holen.


Du fährst also die gesinterten von Jagwire?


Ob die sich mit den Ashima Scheiben anders verhalten?





nopain-nogain schrieb:


> genau die. ich fahr halt die shimano,... aber whatever


Du fährst Shimano Beläge???

Ehhh...

Stehe glaube ich etwas auf'm Schlauch...


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Mai 2011)

jaaaa 
mein system:
- shimano xtr970 bremse
- jagwire sinter belaege
- ashima ultralight disk

100% problemlos


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. Mai 2011)

Ach sooo...

Jetzt hab ich's. 


Dann sollte es auch bei mir mit den gesinterten Jagwires klappen


----------



## bikeaddicted (1. Juni 2011)

Spaßrunden-Nachtrag:


26.05.11

19,97 km
0:44:38 h
26,85 km/h
174 hm


28.05.11

37,5 km
restliche Daten KA, da der Tacho Mätzchen gemacht hat 


29.05.11

37,8 km
restliche Daten KA, siehe oben


30.05.11

21,94 km
0:44:30 h
29,58 km/h... aus Wut über die neue tune Flasche 
134 hm


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Juni 2011)

So, heute war ich wieder unterwegs.

Diesmal mit anderer Kurbel, neu montiertem Lenker (komplett gesäubert, poliert; mit Carbonpaste und wie immer Nm-Schlüssel montiert)

Bin mit den 750ml-tune Flaschen gefahren... drin waren 1:1 Sprite und Wasser.

Für mich die optimale Mischung... Hat mir gut getan.

Der Tacho hat heute auch keine Mätzchen gemacht... Nur zum Schluss "Batterie leer" angezeigt... Und das, obwohl gerade eine neue eingesetzt wurde 

Naja, muss dann wohl wieder 'ne andere rein... sehr umweltfreundlich...


Da alles soweit funktioniert hat, die Kraft gepasst hat, das Wetter perfekt für mich war und die Kurbel deutlich steifer ist und dadurch weniger Kraft durch Verformung verloren gegangen ist kamen wieder gute Werte zustande:


02.06.11

58,62 km
2:00:07 h
29,28 km/h im Schnitt
51,40 km/h Topspeed... Sprint, um die Ampel zu schaffen... Hat geklappt 
Ach, und 293 hm waren's...


Die wenigen Trails konnte ich echt "rocken" 

Am Ende dann noch ein Wert, der mich sehr glücklich gemacht hat: 86kg, sagte die Waage 

Heute morgen waren's noch 3kg mehr!!! 

Dabei habe ich genug getrunken... Nicht gehungert... 

Jetzt fehlt noch 1kg zu meinem Wunschgewicht 



Bild von der Maschine:

(Sorry für die miese Quali  Bin erst vor kurzem gekommen)


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Juni 2011)

P.S.: Es waren so viele volle Menschen unterwegs... die haben echt nichts besseres zu tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michel33kg (2. Juni 2011)

Schöner Tanklaster


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Juni 2011)

Danke!


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. Juni 2011)

War gestern erneut unterwegs... selbe Strecke...

Etwas früher... davor umsonst zu Stadler gefahren... 

...bin langsamer unterwegs gewesen... War etwas geschafft nach dem frühen Aufstehen gestern... und der vorgestrigen Tour... war auch deutlich windiger diesmal... nur Gegenwind...

Der Tacho hat keine Faxen gemacht 

Die Flaschen auch net 

Sprite tut denen auch gut...


03.06.11:

58,43 km
2:06:45 h
27,65 km/h im Schnitt
51,40 km/h Topspeed... Hey, wie gestern... gleiche Ampel 
235 hm...  War doch die selbe Tour, wie vorgestern...



Dafür ein besseres Bild, da ich früher wieder da war:







...der Tanklaster...


P.S.: Habe mein Wunschgewicht nach der Tour lediglich um 0,3kg verfehlt...

Jetzt habe ich wieder ordentlich zugeschlagen und wiege sicherlich deutlich mehr... Die Pasta war so verd***t lecker


----------



## MS1980 (4. Juni 2011)

moiens, schade das de net mit gekommen bist im Harz, war echt schön aber auch anstrengend ...

2 Tage, 87km und ca. 1860hm ...

habe mich 2 aus der Heimat angeschlossen, die dort auch waren ...

mußte jedoch gestern schon abbrechen,weil meine Frau in Krankenhaus kam ...

haben dort noch ne Truppe Berliner getroffen, die waren uns aber zu schnell (selbst mit Kinderhänger bergauf) und sind denn alleine weiter, im entspannten Tempo ...

waren hauptsächlich um Schierke rum, Torfhaus, Achtermann, Brocken, Wulmberg ...





Bruno war Fahrer und Sohn Oskar sitzt hinten drinnen 

kleinste Blatt vorne war 20er sonst normal und hinten max. 32z

zusatzgewicht, Kind + Hänger ca.25kg !!! 

da sind wir grade den Brocken hoch ...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Juni 2011)

So muss das sein!!!  

Bin heute 67km auf knapp 2000hm gefahren, gestern 144km Rennrad und am Do 56km und 1350hm.

Zur Zeit läuft´s prima... 

Gruß


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. Juni 2011)

@MS1980:


Finde ich auch sehr schade... 

Das hätte aber *u.a.* für mich sehr große Kompromisse bedeutet...

...finanziell für mich nicht zu machen gewesen... außer, ich wäre mit dem Rad hin und zurück gefahren 


Alleine würde ich im Harz net fahren...

Haste gut gemacht 


So 'ne Distanz hätte ich mir in etwa auch vorgestellt...


Krankenhaus???

Hättest Du sie doch lieber zu Hause gelassen... 

Hoffe doch *sehr*, dass nichts Ernstes vorliegt.


Ick sach der, die Berliner sind schnell 


Habt Ihr also mit den einen Plausch gehabt, ja?

...stolz, wie Oskar 

...auf seinen schnellen Papa 


Wie war die Unterkunft?



@taunusteufel78:

Das freut mich aber sehr zu hören! 


Wir müssen Mal fahren... bzw. ich endlich Mal rüberkommen... sollte doch Mal an 'nem WE klappen.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Heute war erstmal Technik-Training und anschließend eine Spaßrunde angesagt...


Waren gute 4h unterwegs... etwa 50 km... standen halt am Anfang oft und besprachen die Übungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (5. Juni 2011)

So, da ich im techtalk keine Antwort erhalte und hier ja einige Bastelfreunde schreiben eine nicht ganz unwichtige Frage. Heute war ich so mit einer Seniorenwandergruppe beschäftigt, dass ich auf dem Trail eine nasse Wurzel etwas dümmlich angefahren bin. Resultat siehe Bilder:









Es sieht so aus, als ob "nur" die Lackschicht abgeplatzt ist. Daher zwei Fragen in die Runde:
1)Welchen Klarlack, welches Harz sollte man zur Reparatur verwenden um die Carbonlayer nicht chemisch anzugreifen?

2)Wie hoch schätzt ihr anhand der Bilder (sofern das möglich ist), dass Risiko ein, dass die Carbonstruktur doch ernsthaft geschädigt wurde? Man liest immer soviel Gruselgeschichten über Carbon...

Ich weiß, es gibt Profis, die einen Rahmen eingehend untersuchen und reparieren können. Meist ist einer neuer Rahmen dann aber auch nicht viel teurer.


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. Juni 2011)

Nach meinen Informationen kannst Du einfach mit dem passenden Lackstift rübergehen.
Nur toll, dass der Rahmen an der Stelle zweifarbig ist...

Schätze das Risiko, dass die Carbonstruktur gelitten hat, sehr gering ein.

Diese Gruselgeschichten haben mich damals abgeschreckt, den MaxAri zu kaufen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Juni 2011)

ich kann dir mal bidler von meinem tretlager zeigen...  alles im gruenen (nach dem was ich da sehe


----------



## michel33kg (5. Juni 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> So, da ich im techtalk keine Antwort erhalte und hier ja einige Bastelfreunde schreiben eine nicht ganz unwichtige Frage. Heute war ich so mit einer Seniorenwandergruppe beschäftigt, dass ich auf dem Trail eine nasse Wurzel etwas dümmlich angefahren bin. Resultat siehe Bilder:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vorsichtig (Dremel ) die Ränder freilegen.Normal siehst du dann schon ob die Struktur beschädigt ist.Falls  ja mit Dremel Schicht für Schicht von aussen her immer kleiner werdend freilegen.
Laminat passend schneiden,Harz ansetzen,Schicht für Schicht einstreichen.Die Ränder mit Malerkrepp abkleben zwecks überschüssigem Harz.
Da Du keineForm benutzt das Material im Deckbereich etwas überhöht laminieren(zwecks späterem Schleifen).
Mit Haushaltsfolie fest umwickeln um das überschüssige Harz rauszupressen.Alles andere ist dann nur noch eine Frage des Finishs.


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. Juni 2011)

...habe heute an der Sternfahrt teilgenommen...

...zuerst war's nur dem Kumpel "zuviel"... mir wenig später dann aber auch...


Das war vielleicht 'ne Gesellschaft 

(Wieder nicht 100%, aber bestimmt 75%)

Hör mir auf, Du...


05.06.11

45,85 km
1:56:36 h
23,59 km/h im Schnitt (wäre ich nicht schnell zum Treffpunkt hin und unterwegs schnell nach Hause, wäre der viiiiiiiel schlechter...)
55,73 km/h Topspeed auf dem Flughafen...
158 hm


Das Wetter war aber auch tödlich... 35° Celsius im Schatten...


----------



## zuki (6. Juni 2011)

Danke schoin mal für die Vorschläge. Werde dann nach der Arbeit an die selbige gehen


----------



## bikeaddicted (1. Juli 2011)

Nach langer Zeit wieder ein Bild...







Tourdaten werden auch bald nachgeliefert... Weitere Bilder folgen natürlich auch...

Updates werden ebenfalls gepostet...


----------



## Hardraider (1. Juli 2011)

Du solltest in einem anderen Forum mal etwas aktiv werden.


----------



## Fujisan (2. Juli 2011)

Hardraider schrieb:


> Du solltest in einem anderen Forum mal etwas aktiv werden.



Wieso?! Ist doch kühl mit MTB die Straßenradfraktion bissle zu ärgern  und mit MTB hat man prinzipiell immer die Möglichkeit zwischen Wald und Straße zu switchen...mach' det mal mitm RR  (Crosser außen vor).

Aber mal was anderes:
Was fährst du denn da momentan für eine Übersetzung, speziell die Kassette...war da nicht mal was mit 11-34? 

BTW: Zum aktuellen Foto - Taurine steht wirklich klasse da - sieht einfach schnell und schick aus .

Sport frei!


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Juli 2011)

Danke Dir! 


Ich mag das Foto sehr...

Danke für das Lob!

Finde ich auch.


Kassette ist seit Anfang an DA 11-27.

Kleines KB wird nicht gefahren.

...hatte ja beide Kassetten vorgestellt... mich dann doch für die DA entschieden...


Ja, man ist mit dem Rad wirklich sehr schnell unterwegs.

(Auf dem Bild sind die Geländepellen drauf )

Und die Möglichkeit zwischen Offroad- und Straßenbereifung zu wechseln, ist sehr gerne willkommen.

Den 310er kann man zudem (bis zu einem gewissen Maß) im Gelände einsetzen...


Musste mich vor einiger Zeit entscheiden zwischen RR und MTB.

Wenn schon, denn schon.

Nicht zwei 08/15 Räder.


P.S.: Der "Bielefelder Jungspund" meinte etwas anderes...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Juli 2011)

...RR ist halt eine ganz andere Welt...


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Juli 2011)

Fujisan schrieb:
			
		

> Sport frei!



Schau vielleicht Mal in mein Album... bin etwas rumgekommen...


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Juli 2011)

Das Taurine gefällt mir!
Ich habe vor kurzem einen Rahmen in meiner Wunschfarbe und -größe gefunden. Dieselbe Marke, nur ein paar Jahre älter. Ggf. werde ich dann im Laufe der nächsten Woche einen Aufbauthread machen.
Demnächst bin ich wieder für einige Zeit in B. Falls du also mal Lust auf einen Ausritt hast...


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Juli 2011)

Freut mich, lupus!


Hätte auch fast ein F "genommen"...

Sende mir dann bitte den Link 


Du wirst von mir hören.

Schick mir bitte per PN Deine ungefähre Lage in B


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Juli 2011)

Fujisan schrieb:


> BTW: Zum aktuellen Foto - Taurine steht wirklich klasse da - sieht einfach schnell und schick aus .



...leider ist die Ausrichtung der Reifenschriftzüge und die Kurbelstellung nicht nach meinem Geschmack 

Die Tachohalterung braucht am Foto auch nicht drauf sein...

...dafür passt(e) das Licht


----------



## Fujisan (3. Juli 2011)

@lupus: Ein C'dale aus der F-Serie - ich würde meinen, ein Aufbau-Thread ist Pflicht !

@bikeaddicted
Da es heute sehr kühl, windig und wechselhaft bei uns war, hab ich mich entschieden zu Hause zu bleiben und meinen Aufbau voranzutreiben:


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Juli 2011)

Cool!

Wozu brauchste denn die Spacer?

Kommen etwa Carbon Ti-Blätter???


P.S.: Hier ist es seit Tagen kühl, feucht, regnerisch...


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Juli 2011)

Fujisan schrieb:


> @lupus: Ein C'dale aus der F-Serie - ich würde meinen, ein Aufbau-Thread ist Pflicht !



Ja, denke ich eigentlich auch. Nur müsste ich mich entscheiden, ob ich alle vorläufigen Bilder in einen Beitrag packe oder nach und nach, obwohl es schon fertig ist  Ich habe eben noch ein paar Teile bestellt. Die kommen aber nicht hierher, daher kriege ich wohl alles morgen in einer Woche auf einmal. Deswegen dauert der Aufbau auch nicht lange. Da ist aber bis auf das Rahmenset nichts Großes bei, da ich erstmal viel vom Fusion übernehme, damit es finanziell überschaubar bleibt (ich verkaufe ja für den Auf-/Umbau nichts). Die Teile, die das Ganze dann feiner machen (Lenker, Pedale, Sattelstütze und -klemme) kommen eher im nächsten Monat, denke ich. Auch wenn ich solche Provisorien nicht mag... So, nun möchte ich diesen Thread aber erstmal nicht weiter zweckentfremden.



bikeaddicted schrieb:


> P.S.: Hier ist es seit Tagen kühl, feucht, regnerisch...





Fujisan schrieb:


> Da es heute sehr kühl, windig und wechselhaft bei uns war [...]



Hier auch, ich muss mich momentan regelrecht aufs Rad quälen.


----------



## Fujisan (3. Juli 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Cool!
> 
> Wozu brauchste denn die Spacer?
> 
> Kommen etwa Carbon Ti-Blätter???



Wer hat dir das denn gesteckt...könnt durchaus sein  (aber nur eins). Wobei die Spacer nix damit zu tun haben. Ich spare nicht einmal Gewicht, das hat ausschließlich ästhetische Gründe. Müssen aber noch klarlackiert werden.

@lupus
Dann überleg' dir einfach, ob du wirklich nen eigenen Thread brauchst, ansonsten stell dein Projekt, am besten als Foto-Story, in "Der Aufbauthread für Alle..." oder im bewährten Cannondale-Thread "Wie viele Cannondale Fahrer gibt es hier im Forum und welches Modell? - Teil 2" vor, da wirst du wenigstens nicht "zerrissen" wie andernorts, weil du die Reifenbeschriftung ned am Ventil ausgerichtet hast .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (4. Juli 2011)

Fujisan schrieb:


> Wer hat dir das denn gesteckt...könnt durchaus sein  (aber nur eins). Wobei die Spacer nix damit zu tun haben. Ich spare nicht einmal Gewicht, das hat ausschließlich ästhetische Gründe. Müssen aber noch klarlackiert werden.



Keiner hat gequatscht...


Dachte ich mir halt so... Spacer für die Kurbel... wozu braucht man die... hmmm... entweder für 2fach oder Carbon Ti-Blätter an einer Si...

Es kommt also als kleines Ritzel Carbon Ti infrage.


----------



## Fujisan (5. Juli 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Es kommt also als kleines Ritzel Carbon Ti infrage.



Stimmt ganz genau !

Ich will deinen Thread nicht entern, aber da doch einige C'dale Interessierte hier immer wieder reinschauen, würde mich deren Meinung im Bezug auf Optik/Sportlichkeitsfaktor zu folgenden beiden Vorbau-Optionen interessieren (@bikeaddicted: wenns dir ned passt, dann sag bescheid, ich nehm's dann wieder raus):

*1. Bild: FRM Vorbau, 120mm, minus 7°*






*2. Bild: Cannondale/Headshok Vorbau, 120mm, minus 35°*


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. Juli 2011)

Du willst doch etwa nicht wie auf einem TT-Rad sitzen???

-35 Grad sind in meinen Augen zu extrem.

Cooles Bild 
...hälst Dich ja sehr bedeckt... gut so.

Bei Deiner rücksichtsvollen, höflichen Art ist es mir Recht


----------



## zuki (5. Juli 2011)

Fujisan schrieb:


> *2. Bild: Cannondale/Headshok Vorbau, 120mm, minus 35°*



Ich habe zwar kein Cannondale, meine aber sagen zu können: So geht das nicht .

Ich weiß nicht wie oft Du wirklich im Gelände fahren möchtest, aber das geht wirklich nur in der City. Auch wegen der Verletzungsgefahr. (Optisch sieht Variante 1 übrigens auch stimmiger aus).


----------



## .t1mo (5. Juli 2011)

Also ich finde, von der Optik mal zu schweigen, die Überhöhung geht doch total in Ordnung. Fraglich ist nur, ob so nicht eventuell das Risiko zu groß ist, dass man mit dem Kopf aufschlägt.


----------



## zuki (5. Juli 2011)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Fraglich ist nur, ob so nicht eventuell das Risiko zu groß ist, dass man mit dem Kopf aufschlägt.



Oder womit auch immer und somit nicht ganz so das Offroad- Design .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (5. Juli 2011)

...sehen irgendwie cool aus, die Syntace-Spacer...


Schei$$ doch auf (ordentlich) Überhöhung 

Wenn es Dir dann doch zu "tourig" sein sollte, kannst Du immernoch gegen etwas steileres tauschen... aber doch bitte nicht was mit -35 Grad.

Es sei denn, Du nimmst damit an einem Straßenrennen teil und fährst einen RR-Lenker...

...so wurde doch früher XC gefahren...


----------



## Fujisan (5. Juli 2011)

Ich habe noch ein weiteres Bild hinzugefügt - wäre womöglich ein Kompromiss, aber seht selbst...

*1. Bild: FRM Vorbau, 120mm, minus 7°*






*2. Bild: Cannondale/Headshok Vorbau, 100mm, minus 20°*





*3. Bild: Cannondale/Headshok Vorbau, 120mm, minus 35°*


----------



## Fujisan (5. Juli 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...sehen irgendwie cool aus, die Syntace-Spacer...



Die Syntace-Spacer sind die besten !


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. Juli 2011)

Also -20 Grad is geil!


Auch, wenn mir der FRM so sehr gefällt 

Was macht da eigentlich das Leonanrdi-Logo?


...ein Carbonlenker darf's aber schon sein am C'dale Vorbau, oder nicht?


Also gefallen Dir die Spacer, ja?

Schön, freut mich


----------



## Fujisan (6. Juli 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Also -20 Grad is geil!
> 
> 
> Auch, wenn mir der FRM so sehr gefällt
> ...



Ich habe die Umfrage jetzt ausgelagert - ich spam dir sonst noch deinen Thread völlig zu --- ich denke, dort ist es auch besser aufgehoben!

Der FRM ist wirklich schick, aber schaut ned wirklich sportlich aus - leider . Mehr Grad wird aber bei der Klebekonstruktion wohl schwierig imho. Was das Leonardi-Logo angeht - gute Frage! Wissen tue ich nichts, aber vermute, dass Leonardi und FRM zusammenarbeiten bzw. gearbeitet haben (eine ähnliche Kooperationsform wie zw. tune und Schmolke). 
Der Carbonlenker kommt bzw. liegt schon bereit. Die Frage ist halt, wird es ein Vorbau mit 25.4mm oder OZ-Klemmung?! Das entscheidet sich, wenn ich weiß, welche Länge und welchen Winkel ich nun dranschraube -> deshalb die Umfrage .


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. Juli 2011)

Heute Mal Bilder gemacht zur Mittagszeit... 
























Lekkkeeer


----------



## Aalex (7. Juli 2011)

schönes Rad


----------



## dogdaysunrise (7. Juli 2011)

Aalex schrieb:


> schönes Rad



Yep!

Da muss noch ne neue P6 dran.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (7. Juli 2011)

Fujisan schrieb:


> Ich habe noch ein weiteres Bild hinzugefügt - wäre womöglich ein Kompromiss, aber seht selbst...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Die groessere Ueberhoehung finde ich sogar besser, aber die Optik des Vorbaus versaut das ganze, ist einfach zu Steil.


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Juli 2011)

das waere auch mein favorit... aber du weist schon, das es zu deiner anatomie und nicht zu deinem auge passen muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (7. Juli 2011)

Aalex schrieb:


> schönes Rad



Ich danke! 




dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Yep!



Danke!   




> Da muss noch ne neue P6 dran.



...Geld her!!! 


Ne, da muss etwas ganz anderes dran 

(Wisst Ihr, was das sein könnte?... verrate es selbstverständlich nicht )

Mir gefällt auch eigentlich das Karo-Muster am besten... mindestens am Vorbau bleibt ja diese Carbonstruktur...

Gefallen tut mir die P6 Vollcarbon schon... aber wenn dann Mal an dieser Stelle investiert werden sollte, dann richtig 


Das Gewicht muss ich auch noch nachliefern...

Bei der schweren Kurbel könnte es aber wieder nichts werden mit den sub9... 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wie gefallen Euch die neuen Flaschenhalter?


----------



## Fujisan (7. Juli 2011)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Die groessere Ueberhoehung finde ich sogar besser, aber die Optik des Vorbaus versaut das ganze, ist einfach zu Steil.





nopain-nogain schrieb:


> das waere auch mein favorit... aber du  weist schon, das es zu deiner anatomie und nicht zu deinem auge passen  muss



Das ist, was die optische Harmonie anbelangt auch mein Favorit! Aber natürlich hast du recht "nopain-nogain" - dat muss zu mir und meiner Fahrweise passen. Schaumer mal .

@bikeaddicted
Die FlaHas find ich jetzt nicht den Brüller, das mag daran liegen, dass sie nicht lackiert sind, sondern einfach nach Plaste = günstig ausschauen. Es muss definitiv kein Carbon sein, aber dein Bike glänzt so fein und die FlaHas durchbrechen da jetzt bissl die Gesamtoptik, imho. Beim Foto selbst sieht man, dass deine Cam nicht ganz mit den Lichtverhältnissen klarkam. Das ist aber auch nicht verwunderlich, denn dein C'dale steht zur Hälfte im Schatten und zur anderen in der Sonne. Deshalb ist die Kurbel z.B. überbelichtet. Falls du mal wieder im Wald o.ä. unterwegs bist, dann täten mich Bilder in freier Wildbahn freuen. Am besten mit untergehender Sonne (warmes Licht = beste Atmosphäre -> probiers aus) .


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. Juli 2011)

Fujisan schrieb:


> [...]dat muss zu mir und meiner Fahrweise passen.[...]



Das ist für mich die Grundvoraussetzung  




> @bikeaddicted
> Die FlaHas find ich jetzt nicht den Brüller, das mag daran liegen, dass sie nicht lackiert sind, sondern einfach nach Plaste = günstig ausschauen. Es muss definitiv kein Carbon sein, aber dein Bike glänzt so fein und die FlaHas durchbrechen da jetzt bissl die Gesamtoptik, imho. Beim Foto selbst sieht man, dass deine Cam nicht ganz mit den Lichtverhältnissen klarkam. Das ist aber auch nicht verwunderlich, denn dein C'dale steht zur Hälfte im Schatten und zur anderen in der Sonne. Deshalb ist die Kurbel z.B. überbelichtet. Falls du mal wieder im Wald o.ä. unterwegs bist, dann täten mich Bilder in freier Wildbahn freuen. Am besten mit untergehender Sonne (warmes Licht = beste Atmosphäre -> probiers aus) .



Danke für Deine ehrliche Meinung!


Ich habe lange mit mir gerungen: Carbon oder Plaste.

Hatte mittlerweile schon einige aus Carbon...

Erstens waren mir zwei neue FlaHa aus Carbon einfach zu teuer.
Alle Halter, die lackiert sind, zerkratzen mit der Zeit die Flasche.

Da müsste ich mir schon einem AX kaufen... der nicht lackiert ist... ist aber für mich zu teuer.

Ich wollte endlich Halter und auch Flaschen, bei denen ich mir während der Fahrt keine Gedanken machen muss.
Und so ist es auch!

Die Halter nehmen die Flasche "mit offen Armen" auf und halten sie tadellos.
Die Flasche zerkratzt kein bisschen.

Bezüglich des "Durchbrechens" der Optik kann ich nichts sagen... auf meinem 4" Bildschirm ist das nicht zu erkennen...

Die Kurbel ist (auf dem einen Bild) schon ziemlich stark belichtet...

Dafür sind die Bilder doch Recht scharf geworden, oder?

Die Canon kann halt deutlich mehr... 

Kann zur Zeit nicht fahren... 

...und während des Trainings halte ich mittlerweile ungern an...

Aber danke für den Tip


----------



## MS1980 (7. Juli 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Lekkkeeer


 
du sag mal, ist das ne weiße XT Kurbel, oder schaut's nur so aus?

sonst nen echt schöner Aufbau geworden, aber die matten Flaschenhalter passen net wirklich und sehen im vergleich zum restlichen Bike gesehen,...   naja ... aus ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. Juli 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> du sag mal, ist das ne weiße XT Kurbel, oder schaut's nur so aus?
> 
> sonst nen echt schöner Aufbau geworden, aber die matten Flaschenhalter passen net wirklich und sehen im vergleich zum restlichen Bike gesehen,...   naja ... aus ...



Das Bild ist überbelichtet...


Danke!

Wie gesagt, ich will beim Fahren ab und an trinken und mir keine Gedanken machen müssen.

Deshalb Plaste.


Für Bilder werde ich nach Möglichkeit die tune-Halter montieren


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Juli 2011)

Mir gefällt die Form der Plaste-Halter sehr


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. Juli 2011)

So, die KMC ist wieder dran... Mal schauen, ob sie mich zufrieden stimmt...


Die KCNC-Blätter sind jetzt an der XT dran (außer dem kleinen).

Das sieht vielleicht aus


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. Juli 2011)

So, war heute unterwegs...

38,43 km
1:36:22 h
23,93 km/h im Schnitt (ging viel/oft knackig bergauf... nach der kräftezehrenden Anreise war das nicht so einfach...)
65,82 km/h Topspeed
260m bergauf









Würde gerne von Euch wissen, wo ich da war...


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. Juli 2011)

P.S.: Die "alten" XT-Pedale sind wieder dran... ich merke doch schon, dass sie härter sind... und wahrscheinlich auch steifer...


Die Kurbel sieht so einfach gxxx aus, finde ich 


Sogar die Farbe des Flascheninhalts passt zum Bike...


Gegen Ende der Tour musste dann noch die Satteltasche zur Hälfte aufgehen... so habe ich auf der Straße etwas an Inhalt der Tasche verloren  

Die Autos sind glücklicher Weise nicht drübergefahren... habe dann alles eingesammelt... wollte erst nicht glauben, dass ICH da 'was verloren habe, als es gepoltert hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (13. Juli 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> So, war heute unterwegs...
> 
> 38,43 km
> 1:36:22 h
> ...


 


ich war zwar 2 Jahre in Berlin aber diese gegend kenne ich leiders nicht, sieht jedoch toll aus ...

ich war in Tegel in der J-L-K und von daher meist in der Gegend biken, und ab un an in der City ...


----------



## ChrizZZz (13. Juli 2011)

Und KMC noch ok?


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. Juli 2011)

Gestrige Tour, 12.07.11:


Daten zuerst:

93,15 km
5:00:48 h
18,57 km/h im Schnitt
52,85 km/h Topspeed
1185 m bergauf!!! 


War auch sehr abwechslungsreich... sehr wenig "Forstautobahn", viele  Singletrails, Serpentinen; Sand, natuerlich auch... vieles mehr...  leider auch Schlamm... :/

Die Tour hat mir sehr viel abverlangt... sogar das kleine KB (!!!) wurde oefters genutzt... das war damit auch die erste Verwendung des kleinen KB's...


Bilder!!!



Vor'm Grand Hotel... glaube ich...











Blick Richtung Seebruecke...







Ehrendenkmal...











...wie gesagt... haette nie gedacht, dass es in diesen Breiten solches Gelaende gibt... 











Unter anderem musste ich durch dieses Fluesschen durch...










Schade nur, dass der Akku nicht mehr gereicht hat am Ende... sonst haette ich Euch die Schlamm-Pics und die des abgestuerzten Weges zeigen koennen... musste da zum insgesamt dritten mal durch's Wasser... da habe ich mir aber mit herumliegenden Stoecken einen Uebergang gebaut 

Ergebnis: Trocken geblieben nach Ueberquerung



Heutige Tour, 13.07.11:

77,91 km
3:12:31 h
24,28 km/h im Schnitt
52,85 km/h Topspeed (...auf der geraden...) Hey, genau der gleiche, wie gestern...
291 hm


Bilder!!!


Wieder wunderschoenes und allerbestes Radwetter... nicht zu warm... etwas kuehler, als gestern... 


Hier vor einer Ponton-Bruecke... das Teil schwimmt und bewegt sich bei jedem Fahrzeug, dass sie ueberquert.
















...vor'er Duene...

















An'er Bucht...







Mal von vorne...







Traumhaft 










MS1980 schrieb:


> ich war zwar 2 Jahre in Berlin aber diese gegend kenne ich leiders nicht, sieht jedoch toll aus ...
> 
> ich war in Tegel in der J-L-K und von daher meist in der Gegend biken, und ab un an in der City ...



Auch einer, der sein gesamtes Leben in Berlin verbracht und alle "Ecken" abgeklappert hat, kann diese Gegend nicht kennen...

Ist NICHT (in) Berlin 




ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Und KMC noch ok?



Ja, Du.

Passt doch sehr gut... war sauber... bin sie ohne Schmierung (weder trocken mit Wachs oder nass) die lange Tour gestern gefahren... anfangs top... im Gelaende hat's dann mit'm quietschen angefangen...

Heute vor der Tour etwas (trocken) sauber gemacht, dann mit Teflon-Schmiermittel, welches schon so alt war, dass es die Konsistenz von Gelee hatte, geschmiert... von da an laeuft sie eben "wie geschmiert" 

Echt top. Unauffaellig leise - so soll's sein!


Die DA haette ich schon lieber dran... die liegt auch seit Tagen komplett (ultraschall-) gereinigt da... nur habe ich nur einen Nietstift dabei und kein gescheites Schmiermittel, sprich Wachs, dabei.



P.S.: Bitte verzeiht mir, falls ich mich an einer oder mehreren Stellen verschrieben habe


----------



## zuki (14. Juli 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...wie gesagt... haette nie gedacht, dass es in diesen Breiten solches Gelaende gibt...



Naja, Gdynia, Sopot, Gdansk im Großraum ist ja schon eine sehr baltische Landschaft. Sehr schön mit dem Bike zu erkunden!


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. Juli 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Naja, Gdynia, Sopot, Gdansk im Großraum ist ja schon eine sehr baltische Landschaft. Sehr schön mit dem Bike zu erkunden!



Jaaaaaaaaaaa! Genau!

(Wie haste das herausgefunden? Im Album die Koordinaten eingesehen?)


Bin in'er Dreistadt unterwegs.

In Danzig wohne ich.


Haette nie im Leben solch ein anspruchsvolles Gelaende hier oben, in Meernaehe erwartet 


Bei den Reifen merke ich, wie viel doch auch im Gelaende mit semi-Slicks moeglich ist... und wo die Grenzen sind.



P.S.: Kennst Du diese Gegend?


----------



## Fujisan (14. Juli 2011)

...Gdynia, Sopot, Gdansk - klasse ! 
Die Bilder muss ich meiner Freundin zeigen, viell. erkennt sie das ein oder andere, schließlich war sie ein knappes Jahr in der Gegend zum Arbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fujisan (14. Juli 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Jaaaaaaaaaaa! Genau!
> 
> (Wie haste das herausgefunden? Im Album die Koordinaten eingesehen?)



Schau deine eingestellten Bilder kurz selbst durch...da findest du ein Schild mit dem Aufdruck "Gdansk" - so wirds "zuki" womöglich rausgefunden haben.


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. Juli 2011)

Fujisan schrieb:


> ...Gdynia, Sopot, Gdansk - klasse !
> Die Bilder muss ich meiner Freundin zeigen, viell. erkennt sie das ein oder andere, schließlich war sie ein knappes Jahr in der Gegend zum Arbeiten.





Cool!




Fujisan schrieb:


> Schau deine eingestellten Bilder kurz selbst  durch...da findest du ein Schild mit dem Aufdruck "Gdansk" - so wirds  "zuki" womöglich rausgefunden haben
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, ja.

Im Album ist auf der rechten Seite, unterhalb des Bildes, eine kleine GoogleMaps-"Anzeige" mit der Lokalitaet, in der das Bild aufgenommen wurde...


----------



## zuki (14. Juli 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Jaaaaaaaaaaa! Genau!
> 
> (Wie haste das herausgefunden? Im Album die Koordinaten eingesehen?)
> 
> ...



Na ich bin beruflich öfter mal in Gdynia und dieses Denkmal "Denkmal Skver Kosciuszki", oder wie es heißt, habe ich sofort erkannt. Da ist das Hotel Gdynia in dem ich immer absteige direkt um die Ecke. 

Von daher war die Aufgabe für mich machbar .

Wirklich sehr schön dort! Haste Dir eine tolle Ecke zum Urlaub machen ausgesucht!


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. Juli 2011)

Is ja der Hammer! 


Das Hotel schaue ich mir Mal genauer an, falls ich da wieder hinfahre  

Muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich mir noch nicht einmal die Gedenktafeln durchgelesen habe... Schande!

Hatte nur das Rad im Auge... und sonst ausschliesslich das Fahren im Sinn.


Sag Mal, warst Du auch in Hel?


Gibt's dort (bzw. zwischen Wladyslawowo und Hel) schoene Wege bzw. Trails im Wald/am Wasser? 


Finde ich auch 

Wie gesagt, haette mir nicht ertraeumt, dass es hier *SO* schoene Wege gibt


----------



## dogdaysunrise (14. Juli 2011)

Die Bilder!


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. Juli 2011)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Die Bilder!



Danke! 


Geht runter, wie Oel.


...alles mit der Phone-Kamera...



Durchfahren macht zwar mehr Laune und man muss sich nicht staendig wieder warm fahren, aber so hat man etwas schoenes fuer danach


----------



## hhninja81 (14. Juli 2011)

Moin, moin....

schön dass du diesen Aufbau-Thread so am Leben hälst und dann auch noch mit so schönen Bilder und Eindrücken von deinen Touren...
Weiter so....!

Gruß Marcus


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. Juli 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin, moin....
> 
> schön dass du diesen Aufbau-Thread so am Leben hälst und dann auch noch mit so schönen Bilder und Eindrücken von deinen Touren...
> Weiter so....!
> ...



Na klar doch 


Hoffe, dass bald die nun seit Monaten angestrebte Veraenderung in die Tat umgesetzt wird.


Danke fuer die Blumen!


----------



## zuki (14. Juli 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Is ja der Hammer!
> 
> 
> Das Hotel schaue ich mir Mal genauer an, falls ich da wieder hinfahre
> ...



Dann empfehle ich noch ein Besuch im "Muzeum Miasta Gdynia", ist da auch in der nähe vom Denkmal. Da hofft man das niemand merkt, dass man aus D kommt.

Was Radstrecken betrifft kann ich leider nicht mit Infos dienen, hatte ich nie mitgenommen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. Juli 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Dann empfehle ich noch ein Besuch im "Muzeum Miasta Gdynia", ist da auch in der nähe vom Denkmal. Da hofft man das niemand merkt, dass man aus D kommt.
> 
> Was Radstrecken betrifft kann ich leider nicht mit Infos dienen, hatte ich nie mitgenommen.



Danke fuer den Tip!!!

Werde ich vorbei schauen, falls ich Mal ohne Bike hinkommen sollte 

Was gibt's da so z.B. zu bestaunen?

Die Stadt ist doch noch sehr jung...


Wieso und inwiefern hofft man das?


Macht nichts 

Habe eine ordentliche Karte... genauer gesagt zwei.

Morgen geht's erstmal an die Tanke zum Luft-Tanken.

Mit dem AirStik SL von Blackburn ist's doch Recht umstaendlich 

Fuer den Notfall aber top.


Hoffe, dass ich ein paar schoene Bilder machen kann 


Einen schoenen Abend Euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (15. Juli 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Danke fuer den Tip!!!
> 
> Werde ich vorbei schauen, falls ich Mal ohne Bike hinkommen sollte
> 
> ...



Damals war eine Sonderausstellung zum Thema 2. Weltkrieg. Jetzt kann es natürlich schon wieder anders sein. Zu bestaunen gibt es ansonsten Maritimes und anderen Heimatkundekram.


----------



## Kesemo (15. Juli 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> [...]die nun seit Monaten angestrebte Veraenderung[...]


Am bike oder an dir?


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. Juli 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Damals war eine Sonderausstellung zum Thema 2. Weltkrieg. Jetzt kann es natürlich schon wieder anders sein. Zu bestaunen gibt es ansonsten Maritimes und anderen Heimatkundekram.



Ah!

Davon habe ich eigentlich genug... aber kann nicht schaden, dort vorbei zu schauen.

Mal sehen... Sonntag soll's, glaube ich zumindest, Regen geben... einerseits , andererseits 




Kesemo schrieb:


> Am bike oder an dir?



Na am Rad natürlich.

Das, mit dem früher Mal angestrebten 6Pack wird nichts... sind auch keine Monate mehr...

Haare werden auch nicht gefärbt 



[...alles Spaß, das mit dem Smiley; versteht sich, oder? ]


----------



## Kesemo (15. Juli 2011)

Hast du eigentlich ne teileliste gepostet? Will mir das mal zu Gemüte führen


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. Juli 2011)

Habe ich irgendwie nicht.. am Computer, zu Hause ist aber eine angefangene...


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Bilder und Daten von der heutigen Tour poste ich spaeter...

Bin heute einen neuen Weg gefahren... Zack!, da verkeilt sich ein dicker, kurzer Stock zwischen Gabel und Vorderrad.

Das Rad blockiert - denke, gleich geht's auf's Maul - rumpel, rumpel... er fleigt wieder raus... Freue mich, nichts passiert.

Fahre weiter, schnellere Abfahrt... immernoch im Wald... der Tachomagnet bleibt immer wieder so komisch am Sender haengen - pong, pong, pong...

Drehe den Sender etwas, passt.

Fahre weiter... dann, nach etwa 5 weiteren km bemerke ich, dass der Vorderreifen nicht gerade laeuft.

Shit! Die Felge laeuft auch nicht rund... 

Ist jetzt also eine leichte Acht drin...


Habe kurz vor'm Heim einen sehr freundlichen Radler nach einem guten Radshop gefragt, der das richten kann.

Und siehe da, einer der "besten Radlaeden" ist quasi "um die Ecke".


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Juli 2011)

N´abend!! 

Wie versprochen, schaue ich auch mal wieder vorbei...

Als Erstes ist mir die Kurbel in´s Auge gestochen. 
Ich finde die richtig, richtig gut so (soweit man das auf den Bildern sehen kann).
Hast du mal die Differenz der Kettenblatt-Sets (Aerozine <-> XT) ermittelt?


Und das Ratequiz hätte ich auch lösen können, - trotz schwacher Leistungen im Erdkundeunterricht. 
Warum? - Weil man(n) SCHÖNE Bilder gerne und auch genauer anschaut.  
Und die sind halt verräterisch...

Bist du alleine _on tour _?


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. Juli 2011)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> N´abend!!
> 
> Wie versprochen, schaue ich auch mal wieder vorbei...
> 
> ...



Schoen! 


Toll!

Da sind wir uns einer Meinung.

Mache bei Gelegenheit Bilder der Kurbel alleine...


Differenz der Kettenblattsets???

Meinst Du etwa die Differenz zwischen den Kurbeln bzw. den Kettenblaettern?


...habe keine Aerozine-Kettenblaetter... 


Danke fuer das Kompliment!

Gebe mir auch immer Muehe... bei der Aufnahme, aber auch bei der Auswahl... 

...sicher, koennte man spannendere/hochaufloesendere/kontrastreichere Bilder machen...

Meine Bilder und Fotographierkuenste sind, wie sie sind.


Zum Raetsel: War natuerlich unguenstig, ein Bild hochzuladen und in den Thread einzustellen, wo "Gdansk" auf einem Schild geschrieben steht... 


_Was sagst Du denn zu dem, was mir heute unterwegs widerfahren ist???_


Habe keinen Kompanion zum Fahren...

So gebe ich mir dafuer mehr die Kante...


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. Juli 2011)

Morgen geht's dann weiter mit dem heutigen Tourbericht!!!


...sozusagen mit dem, was vor dem Defekt geschah


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. Juli 2011)

War heute beim Bikeladen, 12:15.

...mit vielen guten Worten haben sie mir es bis 0,5h vor Ladenschluss (16:00) repariert 

War puenktlich fertig! 



Das Rad ist wieder heile... zu 95%... 

Hoffe, es wird die Eskapaden hier ueberleben...


Schaue gleich die Bilder von gestern durch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (16. Juli 2011)

...wenigstens ein Bild fuer heute, von der gestrigen Tour...


----------



## zuki (17. Juli 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Zum Raetsel: War natuerlich unguenstig, ein Bild hochzuladen und in den Thread einzustellen, wo "Gdansk" auf einem Schild geschrieben steht...



ICH habe das nicht gesehen .

-Rad nur zu 95% fit, was heißt das?


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. Juli 2011)

Morjen!





Nur zu 95% fit, da es für meine Begriffe nicht möglich ist, eine 8 100%ig herauszubekommen...

Ich kann leider keine Räder zentrieren bzw. habe das noch nie gemacht.

Habe keinen Zentrierständer...

...hätte sowieso nicht die Möglichkeit, hier selbst zu zentrieren... wer rechnet denn mit soetwas...


Werde heute sehen, wie das VR läuft...


Was mein(s)t Du/Ihr, muss/sollte da 'ne neue Felge ran?


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. Juli 2011)

Daten Freitag, 15.07.11:


67,40 km
3:36:20 h
18,69 km/m im Schnitt... lausig, ich weis...  ...musste noch etwa 15 km mit der 8 fahren... wollte nicht schneller, als 20 Sachen "schnell" sein... also immer etwas langsamer...
52,85 km/h Topspeed
793 m bergauf


Daten heute, 17.07.11:

90,22 km
4:08:48 h
21,76 km/h im Schnitt... etwas schneller als gestern... dafuer die Runde fast 2x gefahren...
54,27 km/h Topspeed
1352 m bergauf


Bilder folgen...


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. Juli 2011)

Schon Mal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack auf die kommenden Bilder von der heutigen Tour...









Von der Tour vom 15.07. werden auch noch Pics nachgereicht...


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. Juli 2011)

...nicht selten wird's steiler...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (19. Juli 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...nicht selten wird's steiler...


Aber macht das denn Sinn in eine Sackgasse mit 12% Gefälle zu fahren? 


Nur mal so bemerkt.


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Juli 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Aber macht das denn Sinn in eine Sackgasse mit 12% Gefälle zu fahren?
> 
> 
> Nur mal so bemerkt.



...da enttäuschst Du mich aber...


Schau Mal, was da direkt unter dem Sackgassenschild ist


----------



## zuki (19. Juli 2011)

Den Aufkleber mit dem Fahrrad-Piktogramm habe ich gesehen. Kann ja auch der Fanaufkleber vom lokalen Radwanderverein sein .


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Juli 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Den Aufkleber mit dem Fahrrad-Piktogramm habe ich gesehen. Kann ja auch der Fanaufkleber vom lokalen Radwanderverein sein .



So?




Ist 'ne Markierung eines Radwanderwegs...

...da fuehrte es gerade wieder in den Wald...


----------



## Fujisan (19. Juli 2011)

Hey, dieses Bild gefällt mir bisher am besten ! Hast du vielleicht die Möglichkeit es mit der höchsten Auflösung hier bei mtb-news hochzuladen, ich würd gern bissl dran "rumspielen" . 




bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...wenigstens ein Bild fuer heute, von der gestrigen Tour...


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Juli 2011)

Danke! 


Ja, kann ich heute Abend machen.


Wuerde das Ergebnis aber schon gerne sehen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Juli 2011)

ich mag den thread und das rad ja echt... aber "Mein Cannondale Taurine Aufbau... super short..." super short? alles klar


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Juli 2011)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich mag den thread und das rad ja echt... aber "Mein Cannondale Taurine Aufbau... super short..." super short? alles klar



Toll! 


Sag Mal, kann ich den Titel als Autor aendern?


...das mit dem "super short" hatte sich super schnell erledigt...  


Was sagst Du denn zur Felge, und wuerdest mir raten???


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Juli 2011)

Habe gerade 'nen ziemlichen Fail entdeckt:




steve81 schrieb:


> [...]
> Was kommt den Schaltungsmäßig ran?
> 2x10?




Dann ich:



bikeaddicted schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Ganz "normal" 3x10.
> 
> [...]



Ja ne, is klar.


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Juli 2011)

felge? empfehlung? ztr notubes. entweder crest oder alpine.
unzerstoehrbar, super tubeless und schoen leicht. sonst noch wuensche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Juli 2011)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> felge? empfehlung? ztr notubes. entweder crest oder alpine.
> unzerstoehrbar, super tubeless und schoen leicht. sonst noch wuensche?



Ja! Ja!

NoTubes? Klar!


Crest oder Alpine?

Meinst Du wirklich?

(Alpine wollte ich eigentlich von Anfang an nehmen... sind halt 240g weniger beim Paar...)


Die aktuellen Felgen bei mir am Bike sind ZTR Arch.


Kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass die halten.


Du musst bedenken, dass...


...ich kein "Elf" bin > 86-92kg auf 195cm

...Reifenbreiten von 1,9" (Larsen TT) bis 2,25" (RoRo) fahre

...gerne Mal 'nen ca. 1,5" Slick draufziehen wuerde (das aber eher seltener)

...ich oft weite/lange Touren mache, fern der Zivilisation


Der Benutzter *k.wein* hatte ja im "Liteville goes Marathon+Race"-Thread gelsen, dass er "problemlos" vorne *Podium MMX* und hinten *Race 7000* faehrt, mit seinen *94 kg*.

Die Gewichtsbeschraenkungen bei den Felgen liegen aber bei 77 bzw. 80 kg.


Was bedeutet fuer Dich "unzerstoerbar"?


Also eine 8 bedeutet fuer mich "zerstoert"...


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Juli 2011)

...weiter geht's...


Bilder von heute...



















Gut's Naechtle Euch


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Juli 2011)

Daten heute, 19.07.11


53,72 km
2:47:14 h
19,27 km/h im Schnitt... wieder lausig... ist halt so, wenn man die Strecke nicht kennt und dazu öfters anhält, um Fotos zu machen...
56,96 km/h Topspeed
1127 m bergauf


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juli 2011)

also ich bin 2 oder 3 jahre mit ~80kg die olympic gefahren. die sah danach besser aus als die dt xc400 und die wurde im rennen weis gott nicht geschohnt.


----------



## onkel_doc (20. Juli 2011)

fahre meine ztr olympic jetzt schon 3 jahre problemlos und bei ist das gewicht auch bei 80kg.


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Juli 2011)

~80kg sind aber deutlich weniger, als +/-89kg... 


Also weniger rotierende Masse reizt mich schon...  ...


...ein Rennen musst Du höchstens aufgeben, wenn die Felge im A... ist... und verlierst Punkte...

Aber was macht man, wenn man in der Einöde unterwegs und eine Felge defekt ist?


Achso, die ein oder andere Treppe nehme ich auch gerne mit...


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Juli 2011)

Danke Euch beiden auf jeden Fall, dass Ihr dabei seid


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juli 2011)

naja... in der einoede: vllt 1h in die zivilisation laufen und dann abholen lassen... 
im rennen? manchmal 1000km autofahrt + wochenende incl. hotel... zeit vom betreuer im arsch... 

naja da ist mir ein defekt in der pampa lieber  ich bin nicht ohne grund schon bundesliga rennen im stehen gefahren, als mir in der ersten runde der sattel krepiert ist.


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Juli 2011)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> naja... in der einoede: vllt 1h in die zivilisation laufen und dann abholen lassen...
> im rennen? manchmal 1000km autofahrt + wochenende incl. hotel... zeit vom betreuer im arsch...
> 
> naja da ist mir ein defekt in der pampa lieber  ich bin nicht ohne grund schon bundesliga rennen im stehen gefahren, als mir in der ersten runde der sattel krepiert ist.



Abholen, schön und gut. Aber VON WEM???

Ne, ne.

1h laufen? Denkste... Wenn im Umkreis von 25km oder mehr nichts ist... na schönen Dank.


Also kann ich daraus entnehmen, dass die Alpine bzw. Crest meinen Ansprüchen nicht genügt... 


P.S.: BL-Rennen im Stehen - krass   km?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juli 2011)

keine ahnung... war in wetter im pott... schlamschlacht vom feinsten. erste runde beim crosserstyle aufsrad hoppsen macht es kronk und die decke vom slr liegt auf dem boden. dann durfte ich noch eine halbe runde mit dem nackten gestell zwischen den beinen zur techzone fahren und dann 3runden ganz ohne (stuetze komplett raus!). ging erstaunlichgut und ich bin noch in die punkte fuer den aufstieg in die a-lizens gefahren. hat sich also gelohnt. war aber sehr spannend auf den lehmrutschen...


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Juli 2011)

SLR taucht halt net 


Hat sich in Deinem Fall ja gelohnt, weiter zu fahren 


Was ist jetzt mit den Felgen?



ZTR Flow für XC/Tour?


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juli 2011)

hmm ich wuesste net warum ne alpine nicht halten sollte. nimmst gescheite speichen (revo/comp) und das sollte halten.


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Juli 2011)

Z. Zt. sind komplett SuperComp drin...

Revolution?


Ich wiege fast 10kg mehr, wie Du 


Bist also entschieden gegen die Flow.. gut, ich würde das Mehrgewicht ungern mit mir rumschleppen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juli 2011)

darum bin ich die olympic auch komplet mir revo's gefahren  dir wuerde ich die kombination: revo/comp (oder supercomp empfehlen).

ruf mal den felix an. der kann dich gut beraten und vllt hat er auch was fuer den selbsteinspeicher uebrig... 26er will ja kaum noch wer 

ich glaub net das du die flow brauchst... sicher net am hardtail


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Juli 2011)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> darum bin ich die olympic auch komplet mir revo's gefahren  dir wuerde ich die kombination: revo/comp (oder supercomp empfehlen).
> 
> ruf mal den felix an. der kann dich gut beraten und vllt hat er auch was fuer den selbsteinspeicher uebrig... 26er will ja kaum noch wer
> 
> ich glaub net das du die flow brauchst... sicher net am hardtail



Ach so!


Ist die Kombi aus Revo/SuperComp besser/leichter/stabiler, als nur SuperComp, oder welche Vorteile bringt das "Mischen"?


...auf PN's scheint er ja nicht mehr zu reagieren... 

Kann erst anrufen, wenn ich wieder in D bin.

Versuche es Mal mit einer E-Mail...


Selbst einspeichen... hmmm... ob ich mich da Mal ranwagen sollte?

Lieber nicht...


Meinst Du, er würde "Mitleid" mit einem 26er-Fahrer haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Juli 2011)

Wie ist eigentlich die ZTR 355?


Und was ist mit Sapim CX Ray/Superspoke?

Sind die Superspokes auch Messerspeichen?


----------



## Hardraider (20. Juli 2011)

Ich habe langsam den Hals dicke...

Kauft bloß keine Sachen bei dem Typ hier, der läßt andere im Stich und hilft nicht weiter wenns um einen Betrugsfall geht. Sein Freund oder er selber, zocken in anderen Foren die Leute ab. Wenns nicht bald hilfe von dir gibt, hau ich dir persönlich was auf`s Fressbrett.

.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Juli 2011)

Verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz..


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juli 2011)

hae?


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Juli 2011)

Rufmord, Verleumdung und Gewaltandrohung auf einmal.

Nicht übel...



Vor allem verkaufe ich auch so viele Sachen... und es kam bis jetzt auch noch kein verkauftes Teil zuverlässig an... klar...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Juli 2011)

Warst du gemeint?


----------



## swift daddy (20. Juli 2011)

wie er aufplatzt    falschen Thread erwischt??


----------



## dogdaysunrise (20. Juli 2011)

Verstehe ich auch nicht, wo kam das denn jetzt her!? Er kann doch unmoeglich Felix meinen.....


----------



## Hardraider (20. Juli 2011)

Ich denke euer  Freund wird schon bescheid wissen...

Lässt andere Leute im Stich und erzählt in jedem Forum anderen Bullshit..

Aber ist auch egal, wird sich schon aufklären wa?


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. Juli 2011)

So, meine Tourdaten von gestern, dem 20.07.11:


53,29 km
1:58:10 h
27,06 km/h im Schnitt... musste die letzten 30/35 min im strömenden Regen und "gefluteter" Straße fahren... das war vielleicht ein Spaß 
52,85 km/h Topspeed
465 m bergauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Juli 2011)

@hardraider: du weist aber schon, dass das was du hier veranstaltest, den tatbestandt der drohung erfuellt.
dein name + adresse bei den admins bekannt sind (jaja, der gruene haken).
die sind dann auch, wenn dich der bedrohte anzeigt, verpflichtet der polizeit name und adresse zu geben -> strafverfahren. und loeschen deiner posts bringt nu au nix mehr, da die auf dem server gesichert werden 

wenn dich also wer WIRKLICH uebers ohr gehauen hat, dann geh zur polizei. wenn du nur flamen willst, dann waere ich einfach etwas vorsichtiger!


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Juli 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...auf PN's scheint er ja nicht mehr zu reagieren...
> 
> Kann erst anrufen, wenn ich wieder in D bin.
> 
> Versuche es Mal mit einer E-Mail...



E-Mails werden auch nicht wirklich schnell beantwortet, da er viel um die Ohren zu haben scheint. Ruf einfach an, sobald es dir möglich ist. Das steht schon auf der Startseite seiner Homepage. Den Fehler mit der E-Mail habe ich am Anfang auch gemacht


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. Juli 2011)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> E-Mails werden auch nicht wirklich schnell beantwortet, da er viel um die Ohren zu haben scheint. Ruf einfach an, sobald es dir möglich ist. Das steht schon auf der Startseite seiner Homepage. Den Fehler mit der E-Mail habe ich am Anfang auch gemacht



OK, danke!

Genau, werde dann kommenden Montag anrufen 

...falls ich seine Unterstützung dann noch brauche... mir wurde nämlich bereits geholfen


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. Juli 2011)

Daten der heutigen Tour, 21.07.11:


47,89 km
1:43:56 h
27,65 km/h im Schnitt
51,4 km/h Topspeed
314 m bergauf


...bin einige wenige Minuten vor'm Gewitter+Regen im Trockenen gewesen.

YES! 


...habe einige schoene Bilder gemacht...


----------



## zuki (22. Juli 2011)

Hardraider schrieb:


> Wenns nicht bald hilfe von dir gibt, hau ich dir persönlich was auf`s Fressbrett.



Ohne auch nur zu erahnen worum es bei Deinem Wutausbruch geht: Diese Art Hilfe einzufordern ist nicht besonders geschickt. Hilfe leisten Menschen als soziale Wesen dann, wenn Sie positive Erlebnisse erwarten. Aber doch nicht wenn ich Haue bekomme!


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. Juli 2011)

Tourdaten von gestern Morgen, 25.07.11, 8:38:


51,71 km
1:34:35 h
32,80 km/h im Schnitt
48,52 km/h Topspeed
127 m bergauf... bin größtenteils den R1 gefahren...


11°C Außentemperatur...


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. Juli 2011)

Downgrade:









Lenker: Ritchey WCS Flat, 31,8mm x 580mm, 145g

(Zum Vergleich: Schmolke DH, 25,4mm x 600mm, 128g + 17g FRM-Hülse = 145g )


P.S.: Den Vorbau habe ich positiv montiert 

Wird aber gleich wieder umgedreht... ist zu krass...


----------



## bikeaddicted (28. Juli 2011)

Daten und Bilder der gestrigen Tour mit lupus_bhg, 27.07.11:


102,94 km (inkl. Anfahrt zum Treffpunkt)
3:48:03 h
27,08 km/h im Schnitt
52,85 km/h Topspeed
350 (schnelle) m bergauf 








Blick Richtung Friedrichshagen







Hat echt tierisch Laune gemacht


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Juli 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Hat echt tierisch Laune gemacht



Hat es!
Schade nur, dass auf dem Bild kein Hintergrund zu erkennen ist.
Bei mir waren es mit An- und Abfahrt 94,5km.

Sieht man an den Rädern, wer von uns beiden der Größere ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Juli 2011)

seeehr schicke kinderraeder


----------



## bikeaddicted (28. Juli 2011)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Hat es!
> Schade nur, dass auf dem Bild kein Hintergrund zu erkennen ist.
> Bei mir waren es mit An- und Abfahrt 94,5km.
> 
> Sieht man an den Rädern, wer von uns beiden der Größere ist?






Ist denn kein zweites Bild zu sehen?
Auf diesem kann nämlich hauptsächlich der Hintergrund erkannt werden.

Hat das Bild, auf dem die Räder zu sehen sind, bei Dir/Euch auch "Fehler" im Bereich unter den LRern?

Dann passt die km-Zahl ja.



Nööö, überhaupt nicht


----------



## bikeaddicted (28. Juli 2011)

Danke, nopain!


Ja, ja... ich weis, Du bist Vollblut-29er...


Bei mir würde ein 29er Sinn machen, ich weis... :/


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Juli 2011)

di keine panik... es ist ja schick und ein tolles rad... aber aergern muss man die kinderradfahrer doch... schiesslich sidn wir ja treckingradfahrer


----------



## bikeaddicted (28. Juli 2011)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> di keine panik... es *ist* ja schick und ein tolles rad...



...sind... 

THX!




> aber aergern muss man die kinderradfahrer doch... schiesslich sidn wir ja treckingradfahrer


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Juli 2011)

Wenn du mit Fehler diesen grauen Balken meinst: ja, der ist auch bei mir zu sehen. Aber ein zweites Bild leider nicht (meinst du das aus einem Album?).

Und um das zu Protokoll zu geben: das Taurine sieht aus wie geleckt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (28. Juli 2011)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Wenn du mit Fehler diesen grauen Balken meinst: ja, der ist auch bei mir zu sehen. Aber ein zweites Bild leider nicht (meinst du das aus einem Album?).
> 
> Und um das zu Protokoll zu geben: das Taurine sieht aus wie geleckt!



Schade 

Werde ich später löschen und noch Mal einfügen, die Bilder.


Genau, dieses meine ich.


Wenn Du meinst... Danke... Könnte besser sein... 
Und Dreck bleibt da nie "lange" dran...


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Juli 2011)

Mein Fusion habe ich in den gut 3 Jahren höchstens mal mit dem Handfeger abgebürstet, um nicht allzu viel Dreck im Auto zu haben.


----------



## bikeaddicted (28. Juli 2011)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Mein Fusion habe ich in den gut 3 Jahren höchstens mal mit dem Handfeger abgebürstet, um nicht allzu viel Dreck im Auto zu haben.



 


Musste einfach raus 

Ich hoffe Mal, dass Dein F "mehr" Pflege erfahren wird.


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. August 2011)

So, hier Mal eine vorläufige Teileliste des bislang leichtesten Setups:







P.S.: Vielleicht könntet Ihr an der Umfrage hier teilnehmen


----------



## Kesemo (2. August 2011)

warum der switch auf den ritchey?


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. August 2011)

Kesemo schrieb:


> warum der switch auf den ritchey?



Weil 31,8mm


----------



## Kesemo (2. August 2011)

aus optikgründen? Oder fühlst du dich mit einem dickeren rohr wohler


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. August 2011)

Kesemo schrieb:


> aus optikgründen? Oder fühlst du dich mit einem dickeren rohr wohler



Ähhh... Nein.

Weil ich so keine Reduzierhülse verbauen muss.


Was 'ne Anspielung...


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. August 2011)

Schön, dass Ihr beginnt, an meiner Umfrage teilzunehmen!


----------



## Kesemo (2. August 2011)

Den Schmolke fand ich hingegen stylischer. Ich bin aber auch ein freund von 25,4 und kann so einem dicken 31er knüppel nichts abgewinnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (2. August 2011)

Kesemo schrieb:


> Den Schmolke fand ich hingegen stylischer. Ich bin aber auch ein freund von 25,4 und kann so einem dicken 31er knüppel nichts abgewinnen.



31,8 bitteschön  


Ja, bei dem Schmolke schaut mann immer gern drauf 


P.S.: Den FRM WEB Stem CF gibt's (gab's???) halt leider nur in 31,8mm...


----------



## Fujisan (2. August 2011)

Ich dachte du sparst auf eine H..., aber ein neuer leichter LRS macht imho natürlich mehr Sinn (Stichwort: rotierende Masse) .


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. August 2011)

31,8!!! Schmolke hin oder her... Gefällt mir einfach nicht. Ich würde den WCS entlabeln und gut is' !
OS passt besser zu neueren Rahmen.
-Finde ICH.

Nabenfarbe? Für Deins? -> Schwarz!!


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. August 2011)

Bin gerade erst von meiner Runde zurück...


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. August 2011)

Ihr entscheidet Euch bestimmt nur für schwarz, weil die Rahmendecors orange sind... damit das sich nicht beißt.


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. August 2011)

Was gefällt Dir nicht?

31,8 oder 25,4er Lenker im 31,8er Vorbau?


Will nicht cleanen... sieht mir dann bestimmt zu langweilig aus...


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. August 2011)

Fujisan schrieb:


> Ich dachte du sparst auf eine H..., aber ein neuer leichter LRS macht imho natürlich mehr Sinn (Stichwort: rotierende Masse) .



Das mit der H... habe ich längst nicht aufgegeben.

Denke immerzu an sie 


Deshalb habe ich auch kurz Mal an silberne Naben gedacht...


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. August 2011)

Daten von der gestrigen, späten Tour, 02.08.11:


101,39 km
3:30:05 h
28,95 km/h im Schnitt... und das obwohl ich durch den Wald und über den Weg neben der Landstraße "geschlichen" bin, weil die Sichtweite etwa 1 m betragen hat.
War nur mit Positionsleuchten unterwegs 
52,85 km/h Topspeed... schon wieder???
269 m bergauf... weis gar nicht, wie die zusammen gekommen sind... hat sich (noch) flacher angefühlt.


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. August 2011)

Wo warst du denn unterwegs?
Zügig war es auf jeden Fall wieder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (3. August 2011)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Wo warst du denn unterwegs?
> Zügig war es auf jeden Fall wieder...



Über Schöneberg, Kreuzberg, Neukölln, Treptower Park, Rummelsburg, Biesdorf, Hoppegarten, Hönow, Altlandsberg nach Bruchmühle.

Über Petershagen, Vogelsdorf, Tassdorf, Rüdersdorf, Erkner, Woltersdorf, Müggelheim, Adlershof, Neukölln zurück.


Wollte eigentlich noch weiter fahren...


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. August 2011)

also nochmal zum ganzen "os geflame"... ich finde meinen f109 mit den fsa slk os flat 630 auch optisch schick!









(ich hoffe du verzeihst das "off topic")


----------



## hhninja81 (3. August 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ihr entscheidet Euch bestimmt nur für schwarz, weil die Rahmendecors orange sind... damit das sich nicht beißt.



Ich würde auf jeden Fall eine schwarze Nabe nehmen. Bei meinem Bike stört mich die rote Nabe schon extrem und aus diesem Grund kommt demnächst ein neuer LRS.....

Rot und Orange sieht einfach schei.e aus!!

Gruß aus HH


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. August 2011)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> also nochmal zum ganzen "os geflame"... ich finde meinen f109 mit den fsa slk os flat 630 auch optisch schick!
> 
> (ich hoffe du verzeihst das "off topic")



Was denn für'n Flame?


Außer kesemo hat doch keiner was dagegen.

Wenn man halt 'n OS Vorbau hat braucht man eben 'nen 31,8er Lenker.


Der Lenker sieht geil aus... nur der is' ja fu**in breit 

...ich gewöhne mich langsam an den 580er.


...schön aufgeräumt haste's 


Polar CS 600x?





hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich würde auf jeden Fall eine schwarze Nabe  nehmen. Bei meinem Bike stört mich die rote Nabe schon extrem und aus  diesem Grund kommt demnächst ein neuer LRS.....
> 
> Rot und Orange sieht einfach schei.e aus!!
> 
> Gruß aus HH



In Ordnung 


Verrätst Du schon 'was? 


Mich stört das Orange überhaupt nicht... und bald gibt's eine Kur: CARBO-LIFT


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. August 2011)

ne ist der cs600 pro (kein gps moeglich, brauch ich aber au net... hab ich im handy)

630er lenker ist geil! bin auch laaaaange 580er wcs gefahren,...


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. August 2011)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ne ist der cs600 pro (kein gps moeglich, brauch ich aber au net... hab ich im handy)
> 
> 630er lenker ist geil! bin auch laaaaange 580er wcs gefahren,...



Ach so... Ich will nicht mehr mit Smartphone GPS-Programm fahren... frisst viel zu viel Akku 

Allgemeines htc-Problem...


Mit 'nem 630er Lenker würde ich mich wie auf einem Chopper fühlen 


600mm ist für mich MAX.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (3. August 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> In Ordnung
> 
> 
> Verrätst Du schon 'was?
> ...



Bin mir noch nicht sicher, ich muss mich da noch ein wenig reinfuxen.... Bei meiner Gewichtsklasse ist das gar nicht so einfach. 

Ach ja, ich war am WE im Schwarzwald und konnte ein paar schöne Touren fahren.... ein Traum!!


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. August 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Bin mir noch nicht sicher, ich muss mich da noch ein wenig reinfuxen.... Bei meiner Gewichtsklasse ist das gar nicht so einfach.



Wem sagste das... 




> Ach ja, ich war am WE im Schwarzwald und konnte ein paar schöne Touren fahren.... ein Traum!!


Wie schööön... 


Wie war's Wetter?

Haste ein paar schöne Bilder?

Berichte doch Mal


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. August 2011)

Gestern, vor der Galopprennbahn, Hoppegarten:














Fahrradgeschäft in Altlandsberg:






Plastik-"Esel" vor Dampfross, ebenfalls in Altlandsberg:






...die Bilder im Dunkeln sind leider nichts geworden...


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. August 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ach so... Ich will nicht mehr mit Smartphone GPS-Programm fahren... frisst viel zu viel Akku
> 
> Allgemeines htc-Problem...
> 
> ...



also mein xperia x10 mini pro macht keine probleme, wenn ich touren aufzeichne... auch im >4h bereich packt es das problemlos... ich nimm es halt auch nicht zum navigieren, aber das macht der cs600x ja auch nicht. der nutzt das gps ja nur fuer speed und aufzeichnen.

schon nen 630er am xc gefahren?


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. August 2011)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> also mein xperia x10 mini pro macht keine probleme, wenn ich touren aufzeichne... auch im >4h bereich packt es das problemlos... ich nimm es halt auch nicht zum navigieren, aber das macht der cs600x ja auch nicht. der nutzt das gps ja nur fuer speed und aufzeichnen.
> 
> schon nen 630er am xc gefahren?



Welches Programm nutzt Du denn?

Ich fahre immer mit My Tracks und bis vor kurzem parallel Cardio Trainer.

Ist dein Phone Mulitasking-fähig?


So lange hält der Akku ja auch... wenn ich keine Fotos mache und sich nicht dauernd andere Apps einschalten... selbst mit Task Killer 


Nö 

Hätte aber einen 630er Bontrager hier... habe auch schon überlegt, den an's Taurine zu "packen"...


Habe mich gerade voll blamiert im "Cd Taurine"-Thread...


----------



## hhninja81 (3. August 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Wem sagste das...
> 
> 
> Wie schööön...
> ...



Die Bilder habe ich vergessen, bis auf ein paar standard Bilder (Bike Vordergrund... Berge Hintergrund).  

Am Freitag bin ich nach der Arbeit nur eine kleine Runde gefahren ( 37 km, 580 hm) Am Sa bin ich, von Freudenstadt aus, ein Teil der Trans Schwarzwald Etappe nachgefahren (82km, 1500 hm). 

Am So dann die anstrengendste Etappe.... Erst um 7 Uhr arbeiten und dann 730 km auf den Autobahnen Deutschlands.... fast 10 Std.

Das Wetter war so lala, meistens trocken und ab und zu Sonne. Es hat sich 100% gelohnt das Bike mit zu nehmen, Balsam für meinen defekten Kopf...


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. August 2011)

ich hab auch mytracks... und was sonst so laeuft... task killer ist gaaaanz schlimm! der fragmentiert dir den speicher... nicht gut.
das xperia ist ein ganz normales android handy.


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. August 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Die Bilder habe ich vergessen, bis auf ein paar standard Bilder (Bike Vordergrund... Berge Hintergrund).
> 
> Am Freitag bin ich nach der Arbeit nur eine kleine Runde gefahren ( 37 km, 580 hm) Am Sa bin ich, von Freudenstadt aus, ein Teil der Trans Schwarzwald Etappe nachgefahren (82km, 1500 hm).
> 
> ...



Her mit dem Standard! 


37km mit ordentlich hm geht voll klar.

Nicht schlecht 

Muss auch Mal dorthin fahren...


Erst???

730km... :kotz:

Dafür haste Mal was ganz anderes geshen und erlebt, als bei Dir daheim 

Ohne Stau?

Muss Stau gegeben haben, bei dem miesen Schnitt... wahrscheinlich auch schön viele Baustellen... wo man meistens auch nicht beobachten kann, dass sich 'was tut...


Dann haste voll Glück gehabt mit'm Wetter 

Schön


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. August 2011)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich hab auch mytracks... und was sonst so laeuft... task killer ist gaaaanz schlimm! der fragmentiert dir den speicher... nicht gut.
> das xperia ist ein ganz normales android handy.



#2 und #3 bestätigen meine Benutzung des Task Killers.

->Danke für den Link!.

Interessant.


Das "normale" Xperia X10 mini soll nicht Multitasking-fähig sein... 

Aber Du hast ja das "pro".


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. August 2011)

Was sagt Ihr zum all-silver LRS?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (3. August 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Her mit dem Standard!
> 
> 
> 37km mit ordentlich hm geht voll klar.
> ...



Ich war mit einem Sprinter unterwegs und an diesem WE war Ferienanfang in BW und Bayern, aber so richtig schlimm wurde es erst auf der A7 ab Göttingen (incl 30 km Stau) und vor HH.... 

Berge sind was tolles und es lohnt sich immer da mal hin zu fahren. Ich finde lange Anstiege toll, geiles Gefühl oben an zu kommen! Hier in HH gibt es ja nur Intervallberge und die mag ich nicht so gerne.

Mein Traum ist ist ein AlpenX.... maybe next year

Standard-Bild:


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. August 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich war mit einem Sprinter unterwegs und an diesem WE war Ferienanfang in BW und Bayern, aber so richtig schlimm wurde es erst auf der A7 ab Göttingen (incl 30 km Stau) und vor HH....
> 
> Berge sind was tolles und es lohnt sich immer da mal hin zu fahren. Ich finde lange Anstiege toll, geiles Gefühl oben an zu kommen! Hier in HH gibt es ja nur Intervallberge und die mag ich nicht so gerne.
> 
> ...



So, so... Da darfste ja sowieso nur 130 fahren, oder?


Wenigstens bekommst' da das Rad problemlos unter...


Öööö... Alle Eltern mit Kids unterwegs auf der Autobahn... sch... dreck...

Auch du *******... 30 km?

Bäh!


So empfinde ich auch!




Maybe 2gehter???


Schönes Bild!

Das Bild ist ja schon Balsam... muss zitiert werden.


----------



## hhninja81 (3. August 2011)

Ne, für die gibt es keine Beschränkung.

Ein Rotwild habe ich mir in so einem Transporter schon zerstört. Leiter nicht festgezurrt...





Viel schlimmer sind die ganzen Wohnwagen und Mittelspurschleicher....

2gether.... warum nicht, kleine Anregung:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/15363707"]Schlamm statt Schminke on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. August 2011)

Keine Beschränkung: 


Deshalb sieht man die öfters zerschellt auf der Autobahn...

Gar nicht 


Wohl viele Holländer unterwegs 

Klar, nicht nur die Fahren Wohnwagen bzw. -anhänger 


Mittelspurschleicher, ja! 


Zur Anregung:

Schaue ich mir am Abend an.

Muss endlich Mal los.


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. August 2011)

Daten von heute, 03.08.11:


90,40 km
3:06:27 h
29,09 km/h im Schnitt
62,45 km/h Topspeed... Aha! der Tacho ist doch nicht bei 52,85 km/h "abgeriegelt"... 
358 hm


Hatte nach gestern also doch noch was in den Beinen 


Tourverlauf, ganz grob: Berlin -  Potsdam -Werder/Havel und zurück das gleiche... aber nicht die gleiche Strecke.


Das beste kommt/kam aber zum Schluss:







           


...beim ersten Wiegen waren's noch 84,7/8 kg... 

Hmmm... hatte davor ja auch 'nen "Schluck" getrunken... das wird's gewesen sein...



P.S.: Bilder von der Tour habe ich keine gemacht... deshalb wahrscheinlich auch der bessere Schnitt... obwohl mich die "herumschwuckenden" Spazierradler in und um Potsdam immer wieder ausgebremst haben 

Da fahre ich nicht wie der letzte Bekloppte durch.


Das Video schaue ich mir vor dem Schlafen an


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. August 2011)

...also derzeit BMI von 22,354... Hmmm... gar nicht Mal so berauschend... 


Wenn die Tendenz aber so bleibt, wie sie momentan ist, dann bin ich sehr guter Dinge


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. August 2011)

_Danke allen, die an der Umfrage teilgenommen haben!_ 



Schwarze Naben werden bald kommen


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. August 2011)

So, das Video ist "verzehrt" 


Als erstes ist mir das sub-optimale Wetter aufgefallen...


Manche Wege würde ich meinem und auch Deinem Rad nicht unbedingt zumuten wollen...


Den dritten (oder war's doch der zweite) Sturz konnte man regelrecht vorhersehen... aber gut gefallen isser...


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. August 2011)

Um noch Mal auf mein Problem mit dem 10fach KMC Kettenschloss und der DA 7901 Kette zurück zu kommen:


Habe jetzt endlich Mal die Länge der Pins (Nieten) gemessen.

Merke: Das Kettenschloss ist geeignet für 6,2mm Pins.


Und so breit sind die Pins meiner DA:






Die Pins der Kettenschlösser haben 5,99mm.


Müsste doch passen... 

Aber testen kann ich das mit der Kette eh nicht mehr... die wäre dann schon zu kurz.





			
				r2bike.de schrieb:
			
		

> *
> KMC Missing Link für 10-fach  silber
> *
> [SIZE=-0]Universelles Kettenschloss, das nerviges  Nieten überflüssig macht.
> ...






			
				KMC schrieb:
			
		

> [...]CL-562 R                                                                   MISSINGLINK 1/2 x 11/128, für 6.2 mm 10-fach Kette (Campagnolo, Shimano, KMC X-10, ...), silber, 2 Stück auf Blisterkarte             [...]




Demnach dürfte es mit meiner Kette aber nicht passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (6. August 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> 269 m bergauf... weis gar nicht, wie die zusammen gekommen sind... hat sich (noch) flacher angefühlt.



Die Messdaten kann man nicht immer ernst nehmen. Das sind Ungenauigkeiten, die Geräte sind nicht so genau kalibriert. Auf der Streckenlänge von Dir, sind Abweichungen +/- 200 bis 300m eigentlich normal.


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. August 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Die Messdaten kann man nicht immer ernst nehmen. Das sind Ungenauigkeiten, die Geräte sind nicht so genau kalibriert. Auf der Streckenlänge von Dir, sind Abweichungen +/- 200 bis 300m eigentlich normal.



Naja, entfernungsmäßig hängt's halt davon ab, ob der richtige Radumfang im Bikecomputer eingegeben ist.

Gelegentlich kann es Störungen geben, beispielsweise von Sendemasten... 1 Störung gab es, und das nicht in Berlin oder Umland.


Meinst Du, diese  Abweichungen treten (so stark) in der Höhenmessung auf?

+/- 200 bis 300 m???


Waren aber schon einige Hügel bei...


So eine verhältnismäßig geringe hm-Zahl, auf die relativ lange Distanz verteilt, fühlt sich einfach ganz anders an, als würde man das z.B. am Stück fahren.

Obwohl 269 hm wirklich wenig sind...


----------



## zuki (6. August 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Meinst Du, diese  Abweichungen treten (so stark) in der Höhenmessung auf?
> 
> +/- 200 bis 300 m???



Also, ich meine natürlich die Höhenmeter. Diese werden entweder per GPS errechnet (ziemlich ungenau), oder im besseren Fall hast Du ein Barometer im Gerät.

Bei guten GPS Geräten kann man die etwaige Ungenauigkeit der Höhenmeter ablesen. Hängt vom Gelände und der Flora ab in der Du unterwegs bist.

Jedenfalls habe ich auf meiner Trainingsrunde die so etwa 650-700 hm beinhaltet immer eine Spanne von 600 bis 900 hm in der Aufzeichnung (Garmin GPS).

Das hat natürlich alles rein gar nichts mit dem Radumfang zu tun. (Ach ja doch. Das GPS hängt dann ja u.U. 5 cm höher  ).


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. August 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Also, ich meine natürlich die Höhenmeter. Diese werden entweder per GPS errechnet (ziemlich ungenau), oder im besseren Fall hast Du ein Barometer im Gerät.
> 
> Bei guten GPS Geräten kann man die etwaige Ungenauigkeit der Höhenmeter ablesen. Hängt vom Gelände und der Flora ab in der Du unterwegs bist.
> 
> ...



Ach so 


Hm-Angabe stammt vom Tacho.

Der hat ein eingebautes Barometer.


----------



## zuki (6. August 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ach so
> 
> 
> Hm-Angabe stammt vom Tacho.
> ...



Na siehste. Dann hast zumindest relativ genaue Höhenangaben.

-Im Gegensatz zu mir .


----------



## DeathProof (6. August 2011)

Hi,
also ich fahre dieselbe Kette mit dem KMC Schloß und bei mir passt es perfekt und läuft auch sehr unauffällig. Nur das Schließen war das Erstemal sehr mühselig, ging nur mit nem Imbus als Hebel - aber sonst funktioniert es top seitdem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (7. August 2011)

DeathProof schrieb:


> Hi,
> also ich fahre dieselbe Kette mit dem KMC Schloß und bei mir passt es perfekt und läuft auch sehr unauffällig. Nur das Schließen war das Erstemal sehr mühselig, ging nur mit nem Imbus als Hebel - aber sonst funktioniert es top seitdem.



Werde das ganze versuchen, wenn die jetzige Kette den Geist aufgibt.

Bekommst Du die Kette denn ohne Probleme wieder auf?


Danke für's Einklinken


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. August 2011)

Daten von der gestrigen, kurzen Tour (in der Nähe des Spreewalds), 06.08.11:


27,15 km
0:55:39 h
29,27 km/h im Schnitt
45,64 km/h Topspeed
87 hm



Daten der heutigen Tour, vom Rand des Spreewalds nach Berlin, 07.08.11:


87,57 km
2:40:31 h
32,73 km/h im Schnitt
51,40 km/h Topspeed
240 hm


----------



## zuki (8. August 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> 87,57 km
> 32,73 km/h im Schnitt



Das ist schon mal eine Ansage.


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. August 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Das ist schon mal eine Ansage.



Die Strecke vom Spreewald nach Berlin verlief aber auch zu 100% auf der Straße.

Das Wetter spielte dazu auch noch Recht gut mit 


Danke.


Für die Straße brauche ich aber unbedingt richtige Reifen... um 1"...


----------



## DeathProof (8. August 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Werde das ganze versuchen, wenn die jetzige Kette den Geist aufgibt.
> 
> Bekommst Du die Kette denn ohne Probleme wieder auf?
> 
> ...



Hi, kein Problem ;-)

ja auf kriegt man es eigentlich "ziemlich" leicht man muss den Dreh raus haben. Danach geht das Schloß auch ganz einfach wieder zu, der kleine Hebel war nur beim ersten Schließen nötig.


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. August 2011)

DeathProof schrieb:


> Hi, kein Problem ;-)
> 
> ja auf kriegt man es eigentlich "ziemlich" leicht man muss den Dreh raus haben. Danach geht das Schloß auch ganz einfach wieder zu, der kleine Hebel war nur beim ersten Schließen nötig.



OK.

Danke!


Die Versuchung ist jetzt doch groß, es ein letztes Mal zu versuchen...


----------



## DeathProof (8. August 2011)

Klaro, da musst du jetzt durch ^^.

Und schließen musst du es nicht komplett beim ersten Antritt erledigt sich das von selbst.

Edit: hab mal geaddet.


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. August 2011)

DeathProof schrieb:


> Klaro, da musst du jetzt durch ^^.
> 
> Und schließen musst du es nicht komplett beim ersten Antritt erledigt sich das von selbst.
> 
> Edit: hab mal geaddet.


Mal schau'n...


Wenn es nicht klappt, bin ich am Ar***... 


Dank' Dir


----------



## Renn Maus (10. August 2011)

Vielleicht habe ich es ja überlesen, aber warum fährst du mit so nem geilen Bike fast nur Straße und praktisch 100% flach????


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. August 2011)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Vielleicht habe ich es ja überlesen, aber warum fährst du mit so nem geilen Bike fast nur Straße und praktisch 100% flach????



Erstmal danke für's Kompliment!


Da hast Du einiges überlesen.

Mal abgesehen von den letzten 2/3 Wochen, wo ich hauptsächlich km machen wollte, in "Vorbereitung" auf den Volks-Tri am Werbellinsee, 14.08., war ich größtenteils im Grunewald+Umgebung bzw. den Müggelbergen+Umgebung unterwegs.


Vielleicht hast Du auch überlesen, dass ich in Berlin wohne/lebe.

Da is nix mit 1000 hm Aufstieg und Co.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (10. August 2011)

arme sau


----------



## Renn Maus (10. August 2011)

@bikeadicted: Das kommt davon, wenn man einen Thread nur in der Mittagspause vervolgt.......

@Nopain-Nogain:
Stimmt.


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. August 2011)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> *@bikeadicted: Das kommt davon, wenn man einen Thread nur in der Mittagspause vervolgt.......*
> 
> @Nopain-Nogain:
> Stimmt.



Freue mich, dass er verfolgt wird 


Cheers


----------



## hhninja81 (10. August 2011)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> arme sau



Der Wind ist unser Berg

Gruß aus dem Flachland


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. August 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Der Wind ist unser Berg
> 
> Gruß aus dem Flachland






Grüße aus'er Hauptstadt


----------



## hhninja81 (10. August 2011)

Habe meine "Tour de Deutschland" vorgesetzt. Montag war ich in Münster und gestern in Koblenz. Bike war natürlich mit und hat ordentlich KM gespürt. 
Und neue Pedale bekommen....

Jetzt habe ich bis Montag frei und werde hier in Hamburg das Sauwetter zum Schlammcatchen nutzen.

Marcus


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. August 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Habe meine "Tour de Deutschland" vorgesetzt.(fortgesetzt?) Montag war ich in Münster und gestern in Koblenz. Bike war natürlich mit und hat ordentlich KM gespürt.
> Und neue Pedale bekommen....
> 
> Jetzt habe ich bis Montag frei und werde hier in Hamburg das Sauwetter zum Schlammcatchen nutzen.
> ...



Sehr geil! 


Welche denn?


Yeah, Schlammcatchen.

Da wär' ich mit'm Bike aber nicht dabei...


----------



## hhninja81 (10. August 2011)

Ich habe mal Canyon besucht und konnte nicht ohne einen Einkauf da raus ich wollte schon immer mal die Eggbeater ausprobieren und habe mir die 2er gekauft. Sind nicht sehr leicht aber gefallen mir optisch sehr gut und der erste Eindruck ist sehr angenehm.

Schlammcatchen: mal sehen, evtl. kann ich ja eine Freundin überzeugen bei der Sauerei mitzumachen Kamera ist natürlich dabei..... Danach kommt das gute Stück einfach mit in die Dusche.


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. August 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal Canyon besucht und konnte nicht ohne einen Einkauf da raus ich wollte schon immer mal die Eggbeater ausprobieren und habe mir die 2er gekauft. Sind nicht sehr leicht aber gefallen mir optisch sehr gut und der erste Eindruck ist sehr angenehm.


Eggbeater 2?

Naja, ich weis nicht... bin Mal auf Deinen Erfahrungsbericht gespannt.



			
				hhninja81 schrieb:
			
		

> Schlammcatchen: mal sehen, evtl. kann ich ja eine Freundin überzeugen bei der Sauerei mitzumachen


Da denke ich an etwas... 


> Kamera ist natürlich dabei.....


Du Versauter, Du...





> Danach kommt das gute Stück einfach mit in die Dusche.


Ach so meinst' das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (10. August 2011)

ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt....

Gute N8


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. August 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt....
> 
> Gute N8


Spaß, ne 


Gut' Nacht!


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. August 2011)

Was haltet Ihr von dem Umwerfer hier?







Ohne Schelle: 






Schelle: 






Zum Vergleich:


----------



## Kesemo (12. August 2011)

alleine schon, weil mir der aktuelle von der optik her gar nicht zusagt, würde ich den neuen einfach mal probieren und danach entscheiden


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. August 2011)

Kesemo schrieb:


> alleine schon, weil mir der aktuelle von der optik her gar nicht zusagt, würde ich den neuen einfach mal probieren und danach entscheiden


Finde den Ultegra auch schöner.

Ist graziler, eleganter... der noch in schwarz -> 

Dann noch eine Carbonschelle, Ti/Al-Schrauben.

Schon wäre ich bei ca. 85g inkl. Schelle.


Müsste aber noch ein Umlenker her 

Da würde mir aber sicher >ALEX< helfen.
Der hat sich ja was feines gebaut.
Käme dann auf ca. 80g inkl. Schelle und (integriertem) Umlenker 

Der Ultegra lässt sich dazu noch einfach zerlegen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. August 2011)

Tourdaten vom Donnerstag, 11.08.11:


37,00 km
1:10:26 h
31,52 km/h im Schnitt
Topspeed 65,82 km/h...
202 hm bergauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (13. August 2011)

Daten der heutigen Tour, 13.08.11:

...mit lupus_bhg, der mich erstmal in den nassen/matschigen Wald "zerren" musste.
Auf Matsch hatte ich nun wirklich keen Bock.
Nach <1 km hatte ich alle Allüren, das Rad nicht dreckig zu machen, hinter mir gelassen.


54,02 km
2:24:09 h
22,49 km/h... ab S-Bhf. Grunewald haben wir ordentlich Tempo gemacht... 
51,40  km/h Topspeed
534 m bergauf, fast ausschließlich offroad.


Mann, war das ein Spaß 

Aber auch eine *Menge* harter Arbeit...


Bild folgt.


P.S.: Das Rad ist schon fast race-ready.


----------



## zuki (13. August 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> 54,02 km
> 2:24:09 h
> 22,49 km/h... ab S-Bhf. Grunewald haben wir ordentlich Tempo gemacht...
> 51,40  km/h Topspeed
> 534 m bergauf, fast ausschließlich offroad.



Endlich mal ein Durchschnittsspeed bei dem auch meine Altersklasse Senioren 5 mithalten könnte!


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. August 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Endlich mal ein Durchschnittsspeed bei dem auch meine Altersklasse Senioren 5 mithalten könnte!


Du, Du 

Wärste Mal dabei gewesen... beinharte Strecke...


Und ich habe versucht, mich für morgen zu "schonen"... hat nicht sooo geklappt, wie ich wollte...


----------



## DeathProof (13. August 2011)

Moin,

und wann kommt mal ein neues Bild? Vielleicht schon mit neuem KMC Schloss ;-)
Der neue Umwerfer gefällt mir auch richtig gut, und mit bischen gefrickel krigste den schnell auf 85g.


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. August 2011)

DeathProof schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> und wann kommt mal ein neues Bild? Vielleicht schon mit neuem KMC Schloss ;-)
> Der neue Umwerfer gefällt mir auch richtig gut, und mit bischen gefrickel krigste den schnell auf 85g.



Mein Computer will mein Telefon nich erkennen 

Deshalb noch keine Bilder...


KMC Schloss wird, glaube ich, gleich dran gemacht, sobald die Kette wieder gereinigt und gewachst ist.


Schön!
Bisschen Fummelei und *GELD*


----------



## DeathProof (13. August 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Bisschen Fummelei und *GELD*



Richtig, aber der >ALEX< macht schon gute Arbeit. Ich fahr selbst ne Wippe für meine Stütze von ihm und die ist nicht nur leicht sondern funktioniert auch top (auch bei harten Schlägen).

Viel Erfolg morgen beim Rennen


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. August 2011)

DeathProof schrieb:


> Richtig, *aber der >ALEX< macht schon gute Arbeit*. Ich fahr selbst ne Wippe für meine Stütze von ihm und die ist nicht nur leicht sondern funktioniert auch top (auch bei harten Schlägen).


Konnte mich selbst schon einmal davon überzeugen 



> Viel Erfolg morgen beim Rennen


Danke!!!


----------



## Kesemo (13. August 2011)

was fürn rennen ist das eigentlich? Hab nur was von einem triathlon gelesen. Das wird es aber nicht sein?!


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. August 2011)

Kesemo schrieb:


> was fürn rennen ist das eigentlich? Hab nur was von einem triathlon gelesen. Das wird es aber nicht sein?!


Doch, das ist der Wettkampf!


Bin aber in einer Staffel.

Und was ist wohl mein Part?


----------



## Kesemo (13. August 2011)

Du verteilst trinkflaschen? 
Viel erfolg und gutes wetter morchen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (13. August 2011)

Kesemo schrieb:


> Du verteilst trinkflaschen?
> Viel erfolg und gutes wetter morchen!



 


Danke!!!

Sieht bis jetzt gut aus... WK startet um 10:00.


Ab 14:00 soll es "leichten" Regen geben... bin guter Dinge, dass ich im Trockenen ankomme...

Die ganze Zeit hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit...


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. August 2011)

Überrede mal deinen Computer dazu, dein Telefon zu erkennen 
Das nächste Mal wird von Anfang an Tempo gemacht!


----------



## zuki (14. August 2011)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Überrede mal deinen Computer dazu, dein Telefon zu erkennen



Ich weiß schon weshalb ich komplett auf Linux umgestiegen bin...


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. August 2011)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> *Überrede mal deinen Computer dazu, dein Telefon zu erkennen *
> Das nächste Mal wird von Anfang an Tempo gemacht!


Schön wär's... 


Mal sehen...



zuki schrieb:


> Ich weiß schon weshalb ich komplett auf Linux umgestiegen bin...


-.-




DeathProof schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> und wann kommt mal ein neues Bild? *Vielleicht schon mit neuem KMC Schloss* ;-)
> Der neue Umwerfer gefällt mir auch richtig gut, und mit bischen gefrickel krigste den schnell auf 85g.



KMC Schloss ist drin! 


Bilder...???

Gerne, wenn ich sie hochladen könnte... Direkt vom Telefon aus ist nicht so prickelnd...


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Der Wettkampf ist ziemlich geil gelaufen 

Schwimmerin: Besser, als erwartet.

Ich, Radfahrer: Besser, als erwartet.

...Sattel viel zu tief... habe das Einstellen in der Aufregung verpennt 

Läuferin: Besser, als erwartet, gleich am ersten Anstieg einige abgehängt.


Das Ergebnis: Da lasse ich Euch erstmal "zappeln"


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. August 2011)

Wollte heute wieder die Marathon-Runde fahren... ist aber sowas von schnell dunkel geworden... dann noch viele Wildschweine getroffen, neben der Strecke, zum Glück!

Musste die Tour abbrechen.

Habe sooo schöne Bilder an der kleinen Steinlake gemacht.

...und Besuch von einem Fuchs bekommen.
Süß 

Auf der Krone bin ich einem, von meinem Tempo erschrockenem, Dachs (o.ä.???) begegnet.

Hat sich doch sehr gelohnt, noch raus zu fahren.


Die Daten von heute, 15.08.11


28,90 km
1:08:07 h
25,46 km/h im Schnitt
41,12 km/h Topspeed
229 m bergauf


P.S.: Das Kettenschloss funzt tadellos.

Mal schauen, wie es sich vor der nächsten Reinigung öffnen lässt...


----------



## Rattlesnake (16. August 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Die Daten von heute, 15.08.11
> 
> 
> 28,90 km
> ...



Hi,

deinen MaxPuls und øPuls z.B. deiner letzten Tour würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. August 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Daten der heutigen Tour, 13.08.11:
> 
> ...mit lupus_bhg, der mich erstmal in den nassen/matschigen Wald "zerren" musste.
> Auf Matsch hatte ich nun wirklich keen Bock.
> ...



Mir ist heute beim Putzen (ich wollte ja nicht das Auto des Kumpels, der mich mitgenommen hat, mit meinem Rad beschmutzen) was Unschönes aufgefallen:






Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das durch den heftigen Durchschlag auf dem Weg neben der Havelchaussee passiert ist, auch wenn ich in letzter Zeit einige Durchschläge hatte...
Aber gut, das ist ja bei den Felgen kein seltenes Phänomen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. August 2011)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Mir ist heute beim Putzen (ich wollte ja nicht das Auto des Kumpels, der mich mitgenommen hat, mit meinem Rad beschmutzen) was Unschönes aufgefallen:
> 
> [FRM XMD 333]
> 
> ...



Erstmal  für's Putzen!

...ist ja nicht Gang und Gebe... 


Das mit der Felge ist echt sehr unerfreulich 

Aber wie Du sagst und weist, die Felge ist halt für ihre Beulenanfälligkeit bekannt.

Was nun?

Kannst/willst Du deshalb morgen nicht mit?


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. August 2011)

Och, die fahr' ich so weiter... Mangels Licht komme ich morgen nicht mit und weil ich morgen endlich mal wieder klettern gehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (20. August 2011)

Mal wieder Tourdaten:


16.08.11:


35,17 km
1:55:15 h
18,31 km/h im Schnitt
47,74 km/h Topspeed
477 m bergauf

...erste Streckenbesichtigung zum "Die heilige Wildsau"-Rennen...



18.08.11:


39,35 km
2:09:19 h
18,25 km/h im Schnitt
60,61 km/h Topspeed
583 m bergauf

...war die zweite Streckenbesichtigung zum "Die heilige Wildsau"-Rennen mit anschließendem Bergsprint.



19.08.11:


38,09 km
1:44:07 h
21,95 km/h im Schnitt
52,50 km/h Topspeed
437 m bergauf

...von mir geführte "Streckenbesichtung" mit lupus_bhg.


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. August 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:
			
		

> DeathProof schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Moin,
> ...



Und wie bekomme ich das versch... Schloss wieder raus?  

Ist schon halb raus...


Jemand 'nen Tip?

-> Die KMC-Zange zählt nicht.


----------



## MS1980 (26. August 2011)

ich habe das damals mit einer Spitzen Zange gemacht, aber ist mühselig und deshalb ne KMC Zange gekauft


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. August 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ich habe das damals mit einer Spitzen Zange gemacht, aber ist mühselig und deshalb ne KMC Zange gekauft









Trotzdem danke!



P.S.: Mit der spitzen Zange funzt es bei mir nicht.


----------



## MS1980 (26. August 2011)

ich habe sie damals immer so gefaltet, das das Schloss einzeln am rand war und senkrecht stand, der rest der kette war waagerecht, so kommt man am besten ran und ich konnte sie so am besten öffnen ...


----------



## MS1980 (26. August 2011)

ist doof beschrieben, aber ich könnte sonst mal nen Foto machen und zeigen wie ich's meinte ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (26. August 2011)

Danke, werde ich versuchen!

Glaube, dass ich es bereits so mache.

Bilder?
Bitte darum!


----------



## MS1980 (26. August 2011)

hier mal nen Bild:


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. August 2011)

Danke für's Bild!


Werde ich gleich ausprobieren, wenn ich zu Hause bin.


----------



## DeathProof (26. August 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> hier mal nen Bild:



Genauso halt ich die Kette auch und nehm ne einfache Kombizange mit nem kleinen Imbusschlüssel als Unterlage auf die Lasche.
Dann drückt man einfach die Stifte gegeneinander und schon ist es auf. Dabei natürlich alles mit der anderen Hand leicht zusammen drücken ;-)

Hier mal ne Zeichnung, sorry mein "Paint" ist nicht so gut


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. August 2011)

Danke auch an DeathProof!


Habe eine Zange für Sicherungsringe verwendet.

Hat top gefunzt.


Mann, war die Kette vielleicht dreckig... -.-


----------



## MS1980 (27. August 2011)

na siehste, geht doch ...

mann muß nur wissen wie ... oder paar helfer haben ...

achja mit was bekommt man sie eigentlich richtig sauber, damit sie wieder aussieht wie neu?

ich wisch sie immer mit nen Lappen ab und Öle sie denn ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. August 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> na siehste, geht doch ...
> 
> mann muß nur wissen wie ... oder paar helfer haben ...



 




> achja mit was bekommt man sie eigentlich richtig sauber, damit sie wieder aussieht wie neu?
> 
> ich wisch sie immer mit nen Lappen ab und Öle sie denn ...


Also meine Ketten werden immer mit'm Ultraschallreinigungsgerät (schönes Wort ) gereinigt.

Erstmal trocken mit Küchenrolle/Tuch das Gröbste runter, evtl. mit Brunox leicht einsprühen und wieder "abwischen", dann in den Reiniger.


Andere Möglichkeit: Bremsenreiniger.

-> noch nie ausprobiert


----------



## Fujisan (27. August 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Also meine Ketten werden immer mit'm *Ultraschallreinigungsgerät* (schönes Wort ) gereinigt.



Sowas hast du zu Hause  - cool  ?!



BTW: Wie verlief denn nun euer Team-Triathlon?!


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. August 2011)

Fujisan schrieb:


> Sowas hast du zu Hause  - cool  ?!


Jo.

Gibt's immer wieder Mal bei Lidl oder Aldi.




> BTW: Wie verlief denn nun euer Team-Triathlon?!


Danke der Nachfrage!

->



bikeaddicted schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Der Wettkampf ist ziemlich geil gelaufen
> 
> ...


----------



## Fujisan (27. August 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Jo.
> 
> Gibt's immer wieder Mal bei Lidl oder Aldi.



Gut zu wissen, dann werd' ich mal die Augen danach aufhalten!

Nochmal zum Team-Triathlon: Auf die Aussage von dir bezog ich mich ja . 
"Das Ergebnis: Da lasse ich Euch erstmal 'zappeln' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"

Muss der Veranstalter die Ergebnisse noch auswerten  oder magst ned sagen, dass ihr drei das "Ding" auf dem Podium beendet habt - nur keine falsche Bescheidenheit .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (27. August 2011)

Ach so, dachte Du hättest das überlesen.

Sorry.


Wir sind 2. geworden unter den Staffeln bei der Sprint-Distanz.


P.S.: Es hat einige Tage gedauert, bis die Ergebnisse online waren.

Und am Tag des Wettkampfs gab's keine Ergebnislisten.


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. August 2011)

Fujisan schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen, dann werd' ich mal die Augen danach aufhalten!


Der von Lidl ist eher länglich/lang-oval (k.A., ob man das so schreibt), der von Aldi eher rund.


Vom Volumen her sind sie sehr ähnlich.


P.S.: In den von Aldi passt das kleine KB rein, das mittlere schon nicht mehr


----------



## aaaaaaaaa (28. August 2011)

sattel unschön, stütze zu schwer..kurbel passt ganz und gar nicht ans bike...


----------



## bikeaddicted (28. August 2011)

aaaaaaaaa schrieb:


> sattel unschön, stütze zu schwer..kurbel passt ganz und gar nicht ans bike...


Sattel ist bequem und leicht.
Schön oder unschön -> Geschmackssache.

OK, OK. Der silberne Strebenschutz ist nicht so prall.


Stütze ist schwer, stimmt.
Dafür funtionell, stabil und bietet sogar guten Flex.


Kurbel: Naja, gefällt mir besser als die Aerozine und ist wartungsarm.

Ich weis, welche Kurbel(n) an ein Cannondale gehören ;-)


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. September 2011)

Sooo.... nach der heutigen Ausfahrt habe ich mich schon richtig auf's Wiegen gefreut.

Was zeigte die Waage?

84,1 kg! 

Schei$$e, wie geil!


Tourdaten werden kommende Woche aktualisiert... Bilder bekomme ich immernoch nicht hochgeladen 

Der gestern gekaufte Kartenleser erkennt meine Speicherkarten nicht bzw. erkennt der PC die Karten im Gerät nicht -.- 


Wünsche Euch allen noch einen schönen Sonntag und einen guten Start in die neue Woche


----------



## hhninja81 (4. September 2011)

Cool und Glückwunsch..... 84 kg!!! Das ist auch mein Traumgewicht.... fehlen nur noch knapp 20kg

Ich habe in den letzten 14 Tagen meine "Tour de Deutschland" auch fortgesetzt...

KW 34: Bayreuth, Regensburg, München, Garmisch, Mannheim und Koblenz.. Rennrad war dabei und 3 Feierabendrunden habe ich auch machen können!
KW 35: Dresden, Oberhof und Harz incl. 4 Runden mit dem MTB schade, dass es schon wieder so früh dunkel wird...

Habe schöne Bilder geschossen,  aber mein Laptop hat sich irgendwie etwas eingefangen und will keine Bilder mehr hoch laden. Bei dem ipad geht es, ohne teures Zubehör, auch nicht...

Dir auch eine gute Woche...

Gruß aus Hamburg


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. September 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Cool und Glückwunsch..... 84 kg!!! Das ist auch mein Traumgewicht.... fehlen nur noch knapp 20kg
> 
> Ich habe in den letzten 14 Tagen meine "Tour de Deutschland" auch fortgesetzt...
> 
> ...



Dankeschön!


Da hast Du ja eine zusätzliche Motivation, Dich auf's Bike zu schwingen 

Vor einiger Zeit waren 85kg mein angestrebtes Gewicht.

-> Hatte ich ja vor einigen Wochen bereits erreicht.

Als ich dann heute morgen auf der Waage war, standen da 85,6/7kg.

Da dachte ich, dass die 84kg heute machbar sind.

Und so war es dann auch.

Die Waage schwankte zwischen 83,9 und 84,1kg.


-> Die Tour war aber auch echt hart.

Bei dieser Schwüle und Hitze... :kotz:




Sehr schön, dass Du so oft mit dem Rad unterwegs warst!

Stimmt, das suckt echt, wenn es ab 20:00 rapide dunkel wird  


Bin sehr gespannt auf Deine Bilder!


Ich HOFFE doch sehr, dass ich ab der kommenden Woche wieder Bilder auf den PC bekomme.


Dankeschön!


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. September 2011)

Ja, du hast echt viel nachzureichen.


----------



## hhninja81 (6. September 2011)

Moin moin....

was denkst Du? Ich möchte mir eine "Winterschlampe" aufbauen und bin auf der suche nach einen Rahmen. Ich habe 3 Rahmen in die engere Auswahl genommen:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/130567131472?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.de/itm/310184656673?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://www.cycle-basar.de/Rahmen/Rahmen-Trekking-Cross/Quantec-SLR-Race-CC-Rahmen.html

was denkst Du/Ihr, welcher ist der Beste für Touren durch den Winter und für den Weg zur nächsten Kneipe???

Gruß Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (6. September 2011)

Moin!


Also ich würde den Müsing nehmen.

Der Quantec scheint ja ein CX-Rahmen zu sein...

Was ist "Wildfang" denn für eine Marke?


Ist der Aufbau schon komplett durchgeplant?


----------



## Himbeergeist (6. September 2011)

@ hhninja81:

Wie wär's mit folgendem Rahmen: http://www.transalp24.de/epages/618...1889209/Products/24001/SubProducts/24001-0001

Der ist günstiger, leichter und individueller (kostenlos in Wunschfarbe pulverbeschichtet lieferbar) als die von Dir vorgeschlagenen Rahmen. Hat aber bzw. immerhin keine Canti-Sockel...


----------



## hhninja81 (6. September 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> 
> Also ich würde den Müsing nehmen.
> ...



Sorry, falscher Link....

http://www.bike24.net/p18720.html

Von Wildfang habe ich auch noch nichts gehört, passt gut zum Rotwild

Das Bike wird eine Resteschlampe..... XT/XO Klasse. So was der Bikemarkt her gibt. Evtl. werde ich auch mein altes Bike von meiner Ex-Freundin "zurück" kaufen.





@Himbeergeist

Danke für die Info... auch interessant.


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. September 2011)

Das mit dem Transalp hört sich ganz gut an...


Die Gabel wird aber nicht verbaut, oder???


Der SLR ist schon schön, aber als "Schlampe"?

Wäre mir zu schade...


----------



## hhninja81 (6. September 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Das mit dem Transalp hört sich ganz gut an...
> 
> 
> Die Gabel wird aber nicht verbaut, oder???
> ...



Das ist eine Votec-Gabel, die wurde für den CC gebrauch gebaut. War mal was feines  Der Begrif "Schlampe" ist evtl. ein wenig zu hart... ich brauche ein Bike für den Winter, den LKW usw. Dafür ist mir mein Rotwild zu schade. 
Das Quantec finde ich eigentlich sehr lecker....


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. September 2011)

Moin!


Ich kenne die Votec Gabel 

Habe nur Bedenken, ob das der Rahmen aushält.

Welchen Steuersatz braucht man überhaupt, um die Gabel fahren zu können?


Also ein Winterrad.

Kann mir schon vorstellen, dass der Quantec aufgrund des deutlich geringeren Gewichts mehr Spaß machen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (8. September 2011)

moiens ...

@Ninja:
wenn du dir nen Winterrad zulegen willst, warum holst dir kein gebrauchtes Komplettrad, 

oder hast so viel Teile zuhause liegen, das der Aufbau damit fertig wäre?


----------



## hhninja81 (8. September 2011)

@bikeaddicted

Der Rahmen macht da kein Probleme, das habe ich bei Rotwild vorher erfragt. Ich würde mir natürlich auch nie wieder so ein Ding kaufen aber ich fand die mal cool  Das Rotwild hat sich aber sowieso erledigt, meine Ex will das Rad behalten....

@MS1980

die Option kommt für mich natürlich auch in Frage. Falls ich etwas schönes finde würde ich da auch zuschlagen. Ich werde mir wohl einen neuen Rahmen kaufen und dann mit alten, vorhandenen Teilen und Sachen aus dem Bikemarkt oder von E-Bay das Ding zusammen basteln.  Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf die UPS-Frau..... mit viiiielen Paketen


----------



## MS1980 (8. September 2011)

ja, bei dem Zustellservice würde ich mich auch freuen .... aber meine Frau wohl nicht ...

ich bin auch wieder dabei mein neues Bike umzugestalten ...

also, viel Spaß beim basteln und nen Foto vom Fertig Bike wäre toll ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. September 2011)

Tour vom 21.08.2011 mit lupus_bhg.







Die Tourdaten:

73,35 km
3:02:14 h
24,15 km/h im Schnitt
523 m bergauf


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. September 2011)

Schön, dass wir für 523hm 73,35km brauchen und ich vorgestern bei 9,71km 541hm hatte (ab Schierke hoch zum Brocken). Das ist echt deprimierend.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. September 2011)

Sehr schönes Bild mit 2 sehr schönen Bikes!!


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. September 2011)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Schön, dass wir für 523hm 73,35km brauchen und ich vorgestern bei 9,71km 541hm hatte (ab Schierke hoch zum Brocken). Das ist echt deprimierend.



Ach was.

Wir könnten ja auch ohne Pause den Teufelsberg hoch-/runterfahren oder zum Müggelturm...

Scheint zu gefallen, der Harz...




taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bild mit 2 sehr schönen Bikes!!



Ich danke!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. September 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ich danke!



Wofür? - War nur ehrlich...


----------



## MS1980 (9. September 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ach was.
> 
> Scheint zu gefallen, der Harz...


 
der Harz gefällt ja immer, und die Berge erst recht ...

freu mich auch schon wieder auf's nächste mal ...

nur der direkte weg hoch zum Brocken ist blöd, weil zu kaputt und zuviel Leute die teils echt kein Platz machen und ein blöd anpöbeln ...

obwohl das ja ne offizelle straße ist und kein Wanderweg ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. September 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> der Harz gefällt ja immer, und die Berge erst recht ...
> 
> freu mich auch schon wieder auf's nächste mal ...
> 
> ...



Welchem MTBr gefallen denn die Berge nicht...


Ich würde da auch sehr gern hin... aber dieses Jahr is gegessen...


Solche #$%&! die Leute  

Letztens mit lupus_bhg das gleiche... kommen wir mit gemäßigtem Tempo an zwei Spaziergänger, lupus_bhg klingelt deutlich, die gehen im letzten Augenblick zur Seite, nein, zu DEN Seiten.
Die können sich nicht für eine Seite entscheiden.
Müssen noch beim Platz machen den Weg nach Möglichkeit versperren.

Dann lässt der Alte noch 'nen Spruch los:"Was'n das hier?"

Ar... offen, oder was? 


-> aber lieber nicht zu sehr darüber aufregen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (9. September 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Welchem MTBr gefallen denn die Berge nicht...
> 
> 
> Ich würde da auch sehr gern hin... aber dieses Jahr is gegessen...
> ...



Da hilft nur eins...... Knöppe im Ohr und gaaanz laut Musik an! Ich glaube das hat mir schon so einige Anzeigen wegen Körperverletzung erspart!! Zu 99% sind die Leute eigentlich entspannt, aber es gibt halt immer irgendwelche Idioten (fast immer alte Menschen) die zu hause nichts zu melden haben und ihren Frust dann an der Allgemeinheit auslassen müssen. Augen zu und durch....

Ich wünsche Euch ein schönes WE mit vielen entspannten KM auf dem Bike...
Gruß aus Hamburg
Marcus


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. September 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Da hilft nur eins...... Knöppe im Ohr und gaaanz laut Musik an! Ich glaube das hat mir schon so einige Anzeigen wegen Körperverletzung erspart!! Zu 99% sind die Leute eigentlich entspannt, aber es gibt halt immer irgendwelche Idioten (fast immer alte Menschen) die zu hause nichts zu melden haben und ihren Frust dann an der Allgemeinheit auslassen müssen. Augen zu und durch....
> 
> Ich wünsche Euch ein schönes WE mit vielen entspannten KM auf dem Bike...
> Gruß aus Hamburg
> Marcus



Wird wohl so sein... obwohl es sich oft so anfühlt, als würde man immer auf dieses eine % treffen :/


Danke, Dir auch 


Morgen wird wieder "Wildsau" gefahren...


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. September 2011)

Ich hatte Glück und es war kaum jemand unterwegs und alle waren nett, auch die Bauarbeiter haben freundlich gegrüßt.



bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Scheint zu gefallen, der Harz...


Oh ja, hat schon Spaß gemacht... Auch wenn ich nur 2 kurze Touren gefahren bin.









bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ich danke!


Ich auch 



bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ich würde da auch sehr gern hin... aber dieses Jahr is gegessen...


Ich hab' mir schon überlegt, dass man da nächstes Jahr für ein langes WE hinfahren könnte... Also falls du Bock hast...


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. September 2011)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich hatte Glück und es war kaum jemand unterwegs und alle waren nett, auch die Bauarbeiter haben freundlich gegrüßt.



Coool! 



> Oh ja, hat schon Spaß gemacht... Auch wenn ich nur 2 kurze Touren gefahren bin.
> 
> [lupus_bhg auf'm Brocken]



Au Mann... geiles Ding!

War noch nie oben.




> Ich hab' mir schon überlegt, dass man da nächstes Jahr für ein langes WE hinfahren könnte... Also falls du Bock hast...


Na logo!

Sehr gerne!


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. September 2011)

Schon zurück vom Rad fahren? Ich werd' mich zu 2 auf die Socken machen. Einmal die alte Marathon Runde und einmal die Wildsau, wenn ich's hinbekomme. Vielleicht wird es auch ein heilloses Herumgeirre  Morgen wird es wohl leider nichts, bevor es regnet...



bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Na logo!
> 
> Sehr gerne!


Sollten wir dann bei Zeiten genauer Beleuchten.

Edit: Um 15.00 fährst du, sehe ich... Dann bin ich dabei.


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. September 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Wollte heute wieder die Marathon-Runde fahren... ist aber sowas von schnell dunkel geworden... dann noch viele Wildschweine getroffen, neben der Strecke, zum Glück!
> 
> Musste die Tour abbrechen.
> 
> ...



Endlich mit Bild...







...wie passend zu den immer kürzer werdenden Tagen... da war's Wetter aber schön...


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. September 2011)

Ende der gemeinsamen Tour am Imbiss an der "Spinnerbrücke", 28.08.11.






Ungewohntes Setup:






Tourdaten:

35,71 km
1:42:47 h
20,85 km/h im Schnitt
347 m bergauf


----------



## oneeasy (13. September 2011)

schöne Bikes  aber das Tomac hat bissl viel Federweg vorne bzw. baut die Gabel zu viel auf............


----------



## hhninja81 (13. September 2011)

Das Bild am See ist echt toll.... 

Meine Winterschlampe hat sich leider erst einmal erledigt. Da sich mein Laptop zerstört hat und jetzt ein neuer Vorrang hat! Aber trotzdem danke für die vielen Tipps.

@Lupus

Falls Du das Cannondale mal loswerden möchtest....... PN an mich

Gruß Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (13. September 2011)

das 29er Flash sieht klasse aus ...

bist damit mal gefahren? 

intressant ist auch das ihr alle die selbe Sattelhöhe hattet,


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. September 2011)

oneeasy schrieb:


> schöne Bikes  aber das Tomac hat bissl viel Federweg vorne bzw. baut die Gabel zu viel auf............


Thanks 

Das Tomac hat nur 100mm.

Aber die Winkel wirken in der Tat flach.




hhninja81 schrieb:


> Das Bild am See ist echt toll....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke! 

Das is ja doof.
Aber "läuft" ja nicht weg 

Kein Ding.




MS1980 schrieb:


> das 29er Flash sieht klasse aus ...
> 
> bist damit mal gefahren?
> 
> intressant ist auch das ihr alle die selbe Sattelhöhe hattet,



Nein, am 29er Flash waren Eggbeater, ich fahre seit 'ner Zeit wieder die SPD Pedale.
Ging also nicht.

Würde aber gerne 

Das mit den Sattelhöhen habe ich echt gar nicht bemerkt! 
Die sind ja wirklich annähernd gleich.


----------



## DeathProof (13. September 2011)

Moinsen,

na endlich sieht man das Rad mal. Ich finde es echt schick, würde aber evtl. doch noch die Kurbel tauschen - aber da plants du wohl schon den SL Ersatz oder .


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. September 2011)

DeathProof schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> na endlich sieht man das Rad mal. Ich finde es echt schick, würde aber evtl. doch noch die Kurbel tauschen - aber da plants du wohl schon den SL Ersatz oder .



Moin!


Ja, endlich neue Bilder.
Konnte ja davor nichts hochladen 

Kurbel kommt was anderes.
Wann?
Wirklich k.A.


----------



## DeathProof (13. September 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Kurbel kommt was anderes.
> Wann?
> Wirklich k.A.



Haste auch das übliche Problem das die Teile einfach immer so teuer sein müssen ist bei mir jedenfalls immer so.

Naja, die nächsten 2 Wochen hab ich leider kaum Zeit mein Rad artgerecht auszuführen, das war heute mal ne Ausnahme - danke übrigens für dein Lob zum Rad.


----------



## MS1980 (13. September 2011)

is ja bald Weihnachten ... vielleicht legt jemand was untern Baum ...

bei mir wird auf jeden Fall was liegen ...

nur wer das kauft is noch unklar ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeathProof (13. September 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> nur wer das kauft is noch unklar ...


Na hoffentlich haste da auch Mitspracherecht was es wird, nicht das es das übliche paar Socken wird .


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. September 2011)

DeathProof schrieb:


> Haste auch das übliche Problem das die Teile einfach immer so teuer sein müssen ist bei mir jedenfalls immer so.
> 
> Naja, die nächsten 2 Wochen hab ich leider kaum Zeit mein Rad artgerecht auszuführen, das war heute mal ne Ausnahme - danke übrigens für dein Lob zum Rad.



Stimmt.


Dein Rad wirkt jetzt komplett anders.






MS1980 schrieb:


> is ja bald Weihnachten ... vielleicht legt jemand was untern Baum ...
> 
> bei mir wird auf jeden Fall was liegen ...
> 
> nur wer das kauft is noch unklar ...



Ich muss sagen, dass ich gar nicht so heiß auf 'ne neue Kurbel bin.

Auf die XT muss man sich keine Gedanken machen.


Weihnachten ist noch lange hin... aber auch gut so!


----------



## MS1980 (13. September 2011)

DeathProof schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich haste da auch Mitspracherecht was es wird, nicht das es das übliche paar Socken wird .


 
das paar Socken gibt's schon aus Tradition ...

1 Geschenk pack ich mir immer selber unterm Baum ...

sicher is sicher ...


----------



## DeathProof (13. September 2011)

Da haste recht, sollte ich wohl auch mal drüber nachdenken ;-).

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ich glaube ne schwarze Kurbel würde echt gut passen und wäre wohl super fürs Gesamtbild, vielleicht sollteste mal mit der XT in schwarz testen.


----------



## MS1980 (13. September 2011)

ich glaub auch das ne dunkle kurbel besser aussehen würde ...

meine schwarze XT ist aber schon weg ...

welche bremsen sind montiert, sieht aus wie Magura ... was ist mit der Avid ?


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. September 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ich glaub auch das ne dunkle kurbel besser aussehen würde ...
> 
> meine schwarze XT ist aber schon weg ...
> 
> welche bremsen sind montiert, sieht aus wie Magura ... was ist mit der Avid ?



Schwarze XT wäre eine Überlegung (fast) wert.

Aber näh.

Gibt's nicht in BB30 (?) und noch Mal XT brauche ich nicht.

Wenn, dann richtig ;-)


Zu den Bremsen: 

Die Louise waren nur als Ersatz dran.

Die Avid Juicy Ultimates sind wieder fit und am Bike


----------



## zuki (15. September 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Aber näh.
> 
> Gibt's nicht in BB30 (?) und noch Mal XT brauche ich nicht.



http://www.cannondale-parts.de/Reset-BB30-Innenlager-fuer-Shimano-Kurbel

Geht glaube ich nur mit Adapter. Das mach dann keinen Sinn.

Ich habe an meinem Principia MSL C16 auch denn BB30 Standard. Die X0 Kurbeln versehen bisher brav ihren Dienst. Optisch würde das auch zu Deinem Bike sehr gut passen...


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. September 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> http://www.cannondale-parts.de/Reset-BB30-Innenlager-fuer-Shimano-Kurbel
> 
> Geht glaube ich nur mit Adapter. Das mach dann keinen Sinn.
> 
> Ich habe an meinem Principia MSL C16 auch denn BB30 Standard. Die X0 Kurbeln versehen bisher brav ihren Dienst. Optisch würde das auch zu Deinem Bike sehr gut passen...



Ja, ne.

Hab ja schon die Reduzierhülse drin. Das reicht 

Aber wenn man Hollowtech im BB30 Rahmen fahren möchte sicher eine leichte Lösung.


Ne, die X.0 ist doch schwer.

Vom Style her ganz OK.

-> wozu eine Kurbel vom Fremdhersteller, wenn Cannondale selber welche anbietet.


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. September 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> -> wozu eine Kurbel vom Fremdhersteller, wenn Cannondale selber welche anbietet.



Wegen des Preises!?
Lass' die XT einfach drin, funktioniert doch super und sieht schick aus...


----------



## zuki (15. September 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ja, ne.
> 
> 
> Ne, die X.0 ist doch schwer.
> ...



Naja. Gewicht und Style sind ja nicht alles.

Kettenblätter und Co sind für mich Systemrelevant und das ist mir vor allem die Funktion wichtig. Das Gewicht ist bei X.0 ja auch nicht gerade im Downhill-Bereich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (15. September 2011)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Wegen des Preises!?
> Lass' die XT einfach drin, funktioniert doch super und sieht schick aus...



Der Preis ist natürlich heiß.

...immer ein wichtiges Argument 


Die XT bleibt auch noch ein bisschen.

Wie Du sagst, funktioniert sie einfach und sieht nicht schlecht aus.




zuki schrieb:


> Naja. Gewicht und Style sind ja nicht alles.
> 
> Kettenblätter und Co sind für mich Systemrelevant und das ist mir vor allem die Funktion wichtig. Das Gewicht ist bei X.0 ja auch nicht gerade im Downhill-Bereich.



Was soll an den Cannondale Kurbeln nicht gut sein?

Kettenblätter kann man beliebig wählen.

Naja, wenn man sich anschaut, was DH Kurbeln für den WC wiegen...  

-> da sind aber viele Kurbeln schwerer, als diese DH Kurbeln...


----------



## zuki (15. September 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man sich anschaut, was DH Kurbeln für den WC wiegen...



 jaja...

Ansonsten bin ich der Überzeugung, dass Shimano und Sram die besten Kettenblätter bauen. Hier ist ja eine Evolution im Schaltverhalten vorhanden, inklusive System passend zum Umwerfer. Ich habe an einem Bike die Race Face Deus mit Turbine Kettenblättern. Auch gut, aber irgendwie zäher im Rauf und Runterschalten.


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. September 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> jaja...
> 
> Ansonsten bin ich der Überzeugung, dass Shimano und Sram die besten Kettenblätter bauen. Hier ist ja eine Evolution im Schaltverhalten vorhanden, inklusive System passend zum Umwerfer. Ich habe an einem Bike die Race Face Deus mit Turbine Kettenblättern. Auch gut, aber irgendwie zäher im Rauf und Runterschalten.



Kann schon sein.


Meine KCNC Blätter sind ganz gut.

Manchmal aber wünsche ich mir eine bessere Schaltperformance.


----------



## zuki (16. September 2011)

Ja. Man hat oft den Eindruck, dass im MTB Sport "leicht" mit "hochwertig" verwechselt wird.

Wenn genung Material wegnehme und Achtung Fahrergewicht max. 75 kg draufpappe, ist das keine gute engineering.


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. September 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Ja. Man hat oft den Eindruck, dass im MTB Sport "leicht" mit "hochwertig" verwechselt wird.
> 
> Wenn genung Material wegnehme und Achtung Fahrergewicht max. 75 kg draufpappe, ist das keine gute engineering.





Oft kommt aber auch beides zusammen.


Wenig Masse ist nicht alles!


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. September 2011)

Seit 03.09.11 sind wieder andere Schlappen druff:


----------



## zuki (16. September 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Oft kommt aber auch beides zusammen.
> 
> 
> Wenig Masse ist nicht alles!



Hola, da hatte ich heute morgen beim Kaffee die Grammatik-Kontrolle noch nicht eingeschaltet. Aber Du hast den Inhalt ja anscheinend verstanden .


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. September 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Hola, da hatte ich heute morgen beim Kaffee die Grammatik-Kontrolle noch nicht eingeschaltet. Aber Du hast den Inhalt ja anscheinend verstanden .



Na klaro 


Gewundert hatte ich mich aber schon über die Schreibweise.


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. September 2011)

Tourdaten, 23.08.11:

38,20 km
1:27:53 h
26,18 km/h im Schnitt
127 m bergauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (16. September 2011)

Tour am 03.09.11 mit lupus_bhg:







Daten:

40,39 km
1:54:28 h
21,27 km/h im Schnitt
454 m bergauf


Könnt Ihr erkennen, was wir als "Stützen" für die Räder genommen haben?


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. September 2011)

Mahlzeit!


Immernoch 03.09.11:


Taurine im aktuellen Setup bei Stadler an der Waage.


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. September 2011)

Das Rad von lupus_bhg ist nicht viel schwerer... OK, etwas schon...


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. September 2011)

Nach der schnellen Wildsau Runde:











Daten:

- geheim -


----------



## zuki (16. September 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Na klaro
> 
> 
> Gewundert hatte ich mich aber schon über die Schreibweise.



Jo, hatte mit einem Ohr meinem Kollegen zugehört und gleichzeitig getippt. 

Wie sieht eigentlich der Grip bei dem Larsen TT aus?


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. September 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Das Rad von lupus_bhg ist nicht viel schwerer... OK, etwas schon...



Haha, dafür auch 10 Nummern kleiner und du hattest schwere Laufräder.
(P.S.: Du musst noch das "Kundenrad"-Kärtchen beim Gewicht abziehen )

Warst du heute die Wildsau fahren? Ich war vormittags auch unterwegs (Wege an der Havelchaussee) und hatte noch Stress mit 'nem überheblichen Kurier auf der Straße des 17. Juni...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (16. September 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Jo, hatte mit einem Ohr meinem Kollegen zugehört und gleichzeitig getippt.
> 
> Wie sieht eigentlich der Grip bei dem Larsen TT aus?



Der Grip ist echt gut für das geringe Gewicht und Breite (1,9").

Einzig auf Sand muss man etwas aufpassen.


Rollen tut er sowohl im Gelände als auch auf der Straße sehr gut.

Das Geräusch auf Asphalt ist dazu richtig geil.


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. September 2011)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Haha, dafür auch 10 Nummern kleiner und du hattest schwere Laufräder.
> (P.S.: Du musst noch das "Kundenrad"-Kärtchen beim Gewicht abziehen )
> 
> Warst du heute die Wildsau fahren? Ich war vormittags auch unterwegs (Wege an der Havelchaussee) und hatte noch Stress mit 'nem überheblichen Kurier auf der Straße des 17. Juni...



Ja, stimmt 

HABE schwere Laufräder.

Die anderen kommen bald. Bin so verdammt gespannt.


Nee, bin seit letztem Samstag nicht mehr unterwegs gewesen.

Muss wieder zu mir kommen.

-> nicht, dass ich ich mich von der Tour am 10.09.11 erholen müsste, aber...


Was war da los?


Biste eigentlich schon 3 Runden Wildsau am Stück gefahren?

Ich werde wohl nicht mehr dazu kommen...


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. September 2011)

Ach was, ein Marathonläufer trainiert doch auch nicht für einen Marathon, indem er 42km läuft - soweit ich weiß. Ich bin sie immer nur einmal gefahren, und das auch nur unter Führung.
Morgen ist Ruhetag, bin die Woche genug gefahren.

Was los war? Ich wollte ihn auf dem Radweg links überholen und dann fiel ihm ein, dass er auch gern noch jemanden überholen will, hat mich dann neben sich bemerkt, wild gestikuliert, geschimpft, beschimpft und, da er meine Handgeste scheinbar nicht ganz verkraften konnte, am Ernst-Reuter-Platz auf mich gewartet, um mich weiter vollzulabern (er war eher da, da er typischerweise über alle roten Ampeln fuhr).
Ob er das im Auto genauso machen würde? Ich zweifle da etwas...


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. September 2011)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ach was, ein Marathonläufer trainiert doch auch nicht für einen Marathon, indem er 42km läuft - soweit ich weiß. Ich bin sie immer nur einmal gefahren, und das auch nur unter Führung.
> Morgen ist Ruhetag, bin die Woche genug gefahren.
> 
> Was los war? Ich wollte ihn auf dem Radweg links überholen und dann fiel ihm ein, dass er auch gern noch jemanden überholen will, hat mich dann neben sich bemerkt, wild gestikuliert, geschimpft, beschimpft und, da er meine Handgeste scheinbar nicht ganz verkraften konnte, am Ernst-Reuter-Platz auf mich gewartet, um mich weiter vollzulabern (er war eher da, da er typischerweise über alle roten Ampeln fuhr).
> Ob er das im Auto genauso machen würde? Ich zweifle da etwas...



Das stimmt.

Training bleibt Training.


Viel gefahren?

Berichte doch Mal 

Gerne auch per PN.


Was ein Horst


----------



## Kesemo (16. September 2011)

9,94?
Wo bleiben deine neuen LR?


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. September 2011)

Kesemo schrieb:


> 9,94?
> Wo bleiben deine neuen LR?



...die quasi upgedateten LRer... k.A.


----------



## MS1980 (16. September 2011)

welche Laufräder werden's denn?

hattest du nicht mal crest-felgen ?


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. September 2011)

Waren Arch Felgen 

Wie Crest, nur zusätzliche "Wand" und +80g/Felge.

Kommen Arch/Crest Felgen..??

Nabe hinten: American Classic
Nabe vorne: ???

Speichen hinten: DT SuperComp
Speichen vorne: ???


----------



## MS1980 (16. September 2011)

ah ja, richtig Arch Felgen, aber auch schon mit American Classic Naben, sieht auf den Bild zumindest so aus ...

lässt se dir gerade umspeichen, oder kommt was komplette neues?


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. September 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ah ja, richtig Arch Felgen, aber auch schon mit American Classic Naben, sieht auf den Bild zumindest so aus ...
> 
> lässt se dir gerade umspeichen, oder kommt was komplette neues?



Nicht komplett neu.


Welches Bild meinst Du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (16. September 2011)

dieses 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/579342

also nur bessere speichen, leichtere?


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. September 2011)

Oha, dein LRS wiegt ja direkt mal 200g mehr als meiner 
Och, nicht sonderlich viel gefahren. Aber halt ausreichend oft. Nun das große Aber: ich befürchte, dass ich bis Sonntag krank bin und mich als Photohansel unter einem Regenschirm verstecken muss


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. September 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> dieses
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/579342
> 
> also nur bessere speichen, leichtere?



Das Foto ist doch sooo alt.

Hinten bleibt alles beim alten.

Vorne: keine Ahnung.

Auf jeden Fall 'ne andere Nabe.




lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Oha, dein LRS wiegt ja direkt mal 200g mehr als meiner
> Och, nicht sonderlich viel gefahren. Aber halt ausreichend oft. Nun das große Aber: ich befürchte, dass ich bis Sonntag krank bin und mich als Photohansel unter einem Regenschirm verstecken muss




Deshalb flitzt Du die Anstiege immer so hoch.

Fahren ist schon Mal sehr gut.


Ist jetzt nicht wahr, oder?



Wozu denn ein Regenschirm?


----------



## MS1980 (17. September 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Hinten bleibt alles beim alten.
> 
> Vorne: keine Ahnung.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall 'ne andere Nabe.


 
wieso nur vorne? war sie kaputt?

ich bin ja auch noch am überlegen ... 

werde aber warten  bis ich mein Weihnachtsgeld habe, denn gibts wohl was mit King und Kong ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. September 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> wieso nur vorne? war sie kaputt?
> 
> ich bin ja auch noch am überlegen ...
> 
> werde aber warten  bis ich mein Weihnachtsgeld habe, denn gibts wohl was mit King und Kong ...



Genau, kaputt.


King/Kong


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. September 2011)

So, das Rad hat abgenommen... circa 9,5 kg wiegt's jetzt.

Bild folgt...


----------



## Kesemo (21. September 2011)

hm, warst du nicht mal bei 9,1 oder in der nähe?


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. September 2011)

Schon... aber nicht mit den Crossrides 


Morgen wird die Masse wieder weniger werden...


Bald sind sub9 für mich möglich.


----------



## MS1980 (21. September 2011)

welche Teile wurden verbessert ...

Fotos ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (21. September 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> welche Teile wurden verbessert ...
> 
> Fotos ?



Teile: 

Kurbel... "verbessert"... naja, ich weis nicht... leichter ist sie, mehr auch nicht.

Pedale... verbessert... ja, wobei auch höherer Wartungsaufwandt.

Hinterreifen.


Fotos?

Morgen!


----------



## MS1980 (21. September 2011)

ich bin gespannt ... 




ich habe auch wieder neues ....


----------



## hhninja81 (21. September 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ich bin gespannt ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was neues ist immer gut!! Zeigen


----------



## DeathProof (21. September 2011)

Mensch da bin ich auch auf neue Bilder gespannt.
Hab grad gesehen das du die Esi Griffe testen willst, kann dir da nur den Shop empfehlen http://www.ebay.de/itm/ESI-Grips-si...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3f0b945e97,
der hat beide Versionen und versendet sehr schnell - und günstiger als sonst wo sind se auch noch.

Oder falls du an der Chunky Variante interessiert bist, die würde ich abgeben da mir die Racer's Edge reichen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. September 2011)

@ MS1980: Du machst ja echt gleich ernst.



Dachte, Du wolltest noch bis Weihnachten warten.


@ Deathproof: Danke für den Link!

Der Preis geht ja.

Wieviel schwerer sind die im Vergleich zu den Racer's Edge?

Ich meine, das waren 10g.

Aber ich brauche Geld für was anderes...


Schreib mir doch Mal eine PN 

Gewicht, Preis etc....


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. September 2011)

Pedale werden also Eggbeater!?
Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, vor Allem, was die Kurbel anbelangt.
Die Esi Grips hatte ich auch schon im Hinterkopf - in gelb. Würde bei mir ja möglicherweise gut passen. Aber dazu müsste mich jemand von Schraubgriffen abbringen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (22. September 2011)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Pedale werden also Eggbeater!?
> Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, vor Allem, was die Kurbel anbelangt.
> Die Esi Grips hatte ich auch schon im Hinterkopf - in gelb. Würde bei mir ja möglicherweise gut passen. Aber dazu müsste mich jemand von Schraubgriffen abbringen...



Bei den Pedalen liegst Du richtig!

Erwarte bei der Kurbel lieber nicht zu viel.


Wieso fährst Du denn Schraubgriffe, lupus_bhg???

In gelb könnten die Esis optisch der Hit sein.


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. September 2011)

Das klingt, als gäbe es KCNC oder Aerozine Kurbeln...
Schraubgriffe lassen sich leicht montieren und demontieren und sie verdrehen sich nicht.


----------



## hhninja81 (22. September 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Bei den Pedalen liegst Du richtig!
> 
> Erwarte bei der Kurbel lieber nicht zu viel.
> 
> ...



Moin, moin....

welche Eggbeater werden es denn? Ich habe meine Testphase abgeschlossen und werde die Dinger weiter fahren. Am Anfang war der Ausstieg ein wenig ungewohnt, da sehr "weich", lässt sich leider nicht einstellen. Aber nach 1-2 Unfällen habe ich sie für fahrbar und gut befunden. Im Frühjahr werden sie gegen leichtere getauscht....

Gruß aus Hamburg

Marcus


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. September 2011)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Das klingt, als gäbe es KCNC oder Aerozine Kurbeln...
> Schraubgriffe lassen sich leicht montieren und demontieren und sie verdrehen sich nicht.



Da denkst Du erneut in die richtige Richtung 

Viele nicht-Schraubgriffe lassen sich mit wenig Gewalt (de)montieren und verdrehen sich auch nicht, höchstens minimal.

Klar kommt es dabei auf die Griffe selbst, aber auch auf den Lenker an.




hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin, moin....
> 
> welche Eggbeater werden es denn? Ich habe meine Testphase abgeschlossen und werde die Dinger weiter fahren. Am Anfang war der Ausstieg ein wenig ungewohnt, da sehr "weich", lässt sich leider nicht einstellen. Aber nach 1-2 Unfällen habe ich sie für fahrbar und gut befunden. Im Frühjahr werden sie gegen leichtere getauscht....
> 
> ...



Moin!


Es gibt Mischmasch bei den Eggis.

Rechte Seite SL, links was leichtes.


Hattest Du nicht die Eggbeater 3?


----------



## hhninja81 (22. September 2011)

Warum ein Mischmasch... ist dein rechtes Bein so viel stärker/schwerer?

Ne, ich habe zum testen "nur" die 2er gekauft...


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. September 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Warum ein Mischmasch... ist dein rechtes Bein so viel stärker/schwerer?
> 
> Ne, ich habe zum testen "nur" die 2er gekauft...



Hat nichts mit den Beinen zu tun 

Hat andere Gründe...


Ach so war das.


----------



## MS1980 (22. September 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> @ MS1980: Du machst ja echt gleich ernst.
> 
> 
> 
> Dachte, Du wolltest noch bis Weihnachten warten.


 

wollte ich ja auch, aber wer weiß ob ich sie denn noch für den guten Preis bekommen würde ...

jetzt war noch bissl Geld über ...


was ist jetzt mit Bildern?


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. September 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> wollte ich ja auch, aber wer weiß ob ich sie denn noch für den guten Preis bekommen würde ...
> 
> jetzt war noch bissl Geld über ...



OK... 




			
				MS1980 schrieb:
			
		

> was ist jetzt mit Bildern?



Soviel für heute:






Mal schauen, was die Waage bei Stadler morgen "sagt".


----------



## MS1980 (22. September 2011)

da will uns einer foltern ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. September 2011)

...nich doch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeathProof (23. September 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...nich doch...



Ach von wegen , du spannst den Bogen auch immer bis zum Maximum . Auf die Bilder bin ich schon sehr gespannt.


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. September 2011)

Wie ich schon zu lupus_bhg meinte... lieber nicht zu viel erwarten...


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. September 2011)

...es wiegt noch weniger, als auf dem Bild  


Bild kommt heute noch...


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. September 2011)

Habe mehrere Male gewogen.

Die Werte reichten von 9,07 über 9,12 und 9,19 bis hin zu 9,28 kg.

Letzterer schien mir am realistischsten.







Die Sicherung am Lenker müsste noch abgezogen werden.

Da die mtx Waage schon deutlich höhere Massen anzeigt, als sie in Wirklichkeit sind, könnten die 9,07 kg aber auch hinhauen.

Leider hat Stadler die Kern Waage nicht mehr. 

Weis der Geier, wieso


----------



## MS1980 (23. September 2011)

ist das Bike frei schwebend, oder liegt es irgendwo gegen, weil ich mich gerade frage wie du die balance hinbekommen hast?

ich habe meins immer am Sattel gehängt und denn so hoch das es schwebt, sonst verfälscht es das gewicht ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. September 2011)

Klar hängt das frei!!!

Wo sollte es denn anliegen???

Um falsche Vermutungen zu vermeiden, habe ich das Bild extra so aufgenommen, wie es zu sehen ist.


Haken befindet sich am Schwerpunkt des Rads.


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. September 2011)

Die beiden kleinsten Ritzel der Kassette habe ich gegen XT getauscht, da ich so ein 11er Ritzel habe.

Macht sich gut.

Schaltet nach wie vor top.


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. September 2011)

Zu den Pedalen:

Da ich letztens noch mit XT's unterwegs war, fühlen sich die Eggis ziemlich beschi$$en an 

Werde mich aber wieder dran gewöhnen...


----------



## MS1980 (23. September 2011)

ok ...  ich bin gerade am überlegen wie das geht ...

muss verdammt schwer gewesen sein, das es nicht kippt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (23. September 2011)

wieso fühlen sich die Eggies besc...... an?


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. September 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ok ...  ich bin gerade am überlegen wie das geht ...
> 
> muss verdammt schwer gewesen sein, das es nicht kippt ...



Nö, war nicht schwer 

Es musste lediglich das hin und her Schwingen unterbunden werden.




MS1980 schrieb:


> wieso fühlen sich die Eggies besc...... an?



Ein Wort: SPIEL.


----------



## MS1980 (23. September 2011)

haben sie denn doll spiel, meine fangen auch leicht an, aber das geht noch ...

wie kann man das denn abstellen?

weist du das?


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. September 2011)

Ist schon ordentlich Spiel drin.
Also ich meine eher die Bewegungsfreiheit im Pedal.

Hast Du das auch?
...bzw. hast Du bei "Spiel" auch an die Bewegungsfreiheit gedacht?


----------



## MS1980 (23. September 2011)

nee, das nicht ... das finde ich sogar gut ...

ich meinte, das meine flügel leichtes spiel haben, das merkt man beim fahren jedoch nicht, nur wenn man die pedalen in die Hand nimmt und bissl wackelt ...

aber jetzt nix wildes oder so ....


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. September 2011)

Gegen Dein Problem hilft eine neue Feder.

Wenn Du eine aus Titan nimmst, ist der Ein- und Ausstieg härter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (24. September 2011)

ok, ich habe zwar die Achse mal gewechselt, aber weiter wußte ich denn nicht, wie bekomme ich diese denn da raus?


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. September 2011)

Zerlegen geht ziemlich einfach.

Ohne Spezialwerkzeug.


Kann Dir aber nicht mehr sagen, wie das ging.

Ist schon etwas her.


Super Einbauanleitung:

www.light-bikes.de/forum/showthread.php?t=7711&highlight=eggbeater+anleitung


So, wie ich das sehe, müsstest Du zuerst die Endkappe abschrauben, dann die selbstsichernde Mutter raus.


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. September 2011)

Waren heute auf der Straße unterwegs... südlich von Berlin...

Frisch war's... wenn die Sonne direkt auf einen geschienen hat, war's dagegen richtig warm.


Tourdaten, 24.09.11:

73,54 km
2:23:04 h
30,84 km/h im Schnitt. Hat mich ziemlich geIEP: 
221 m bergauf


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. September 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Zerlegen geht ziemlich einfach.
> 
> Ohne Spezialwerkzeug.
> 
> ...



Moin!  

Melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort..

Erstmal  zu deinem Rad. Wirklich!
Nur die Leichtbaureifen wären in meiner Heimat "gemogelt" und nicht tauglich, bei dir in Berlin mag das aber funzen..

Ähm, wegen der Pedale...   

...ich habe die gleichen Erfahrungen mit den Eggis wie ihr gemacht. Man(n) gewöhnt sich halt dran.
Im Winter gibt es aber immer SPD ; ein Rad hat sie schon montiert.
Und es geht halt nichts über die Funktion vom Shimano-Pedal! Ist so!! 

Ich habe EB 2 und 3. 
Bei den 2er (mit Gleitlager) ging die De-/Montage ohne Probleme, bei den 3er (Industrielager) wollte ich die Federn tauschen, habe aber die Lager nicht zerstörungsfrei demontieren können. Die sitzen verdammt fest!

Grüsse


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. September 2011)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort..
> 
> ...



Hi!

Schön, dass Du auch Mal wieder vorbei schaust!


Danke!


Welche Leichtbaureifen denn???

Ok, ok, der Maxxlite 310 ist sehr grenzwertig 
Da könnte ich Dir Recht geben.

War heute v/h mit Maxxlite unterwegs.
Muss ja den Larsen nicht unnötig verbrauchen.

Bin gespannt, wie sich die Kombi mit vorne Larsen TT 1,9" und hinten 310er in 1,95" auf der Wildsau morgen schlägt.

Kann sein, dass hinten dann wieder der Larsen kommt.

Ich behaupte Mal frech, dass man mit den Reifen (Larsen TT 1,9" bzw. Maxxlite 310 1,95") auch bei Dir klar kommen könnte.

Alles eine Frage der Technik 

...und wie gut man drauf ist.


----------



## zuki (24. September 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ich behaupte Mal frech, dass man mit den Reifen (Larsen TT 1,9" bzw. Maxxlite 310 1,95") auch bei Dir klar kommen könnte.
> 
> Alles eine Frage der Technik
> 
> ...und wie gut man drauf ist.



Ohne den Maxxlite in der Praxis zu kennen. Ich vermute, dass ein Reifen mit dem Profil bei schon leicht feuchter Witterung im Trail an seine Grenzen stößt. 

Ich bin auch schon ähnliche Reifen gefahren. Das ist nicht schön, wenn alle Leute hinter einem auffahren, weil man mit durchdrehenden Reifen die Rampe nicht mehr schafft.

Dann lieber doch einen guten Wettkampf-Allrounder wie den X-King. Ich denke mal die 200g pro Laufrad mehr führen nicht zum Hungerast.


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. September 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Ohne den Maxxlite in der Praxis zu kennen. Ich vermute, dass ein Reifen mit dem Profil bei schon leicht feuchter Witterung im Trail an seine Grenzen stößt.


Richtige Vermutung!

Wer fährt denn bei Nässe/Regen?  



> Ich bin auch schon ähnliche Reifen gefahren. Das ist nicht schön, wenn alle Leute hinter einem auffahren, weil man mit durchdrehenden Reifen die Rampe nicht mehr schafft.


Beim Rennen (bei nicht trockenen Verhältnissen) würde ich sowieso keinen Semislick fahren.



> Dann lieber doch einen guten Wettkampf-Allrounder wie den X-King. Ich denke mal die 200g pro Laufrad mehr führen nicht zum Hungerast.


Reifenwahl entsprechend der Verhältnisse...

v Larsen TT, h Maxxlite 310
v/h Larsen TT
v RoRo, h Larsen TT
v RoRo, h RaRa

Bis hin zu 

v/h RoRo


----------



## zuki (24. September 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Richtige Vermutung!
> 
> Wer fährt denn bei Nässe/Regen?



Ich sowieso nicht .


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. September 2011)

Heute Nachmittag...




bikeaddicted schrieb:


> War 'ne schöne Runde.
> 
> 
> Der 310er hinten geht gut auf der Strecke.
> ...




Mit den Eggis komme ich immer besser klar


----------



## MS1980 (25. September 2011)

das beste ist aber das sie nicht so schnell verdrecken bei matsch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (25. September 2011)

Ups, habe irgendwas verpasst oder ist das heute passiert? 

Nicht schön!


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. September 2011)

Haste gut gemacht


----------



## MS1980 (25. September 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ups, habe irgendwas verpasst oder ist das heute passiert?
> 
> Nicht schön!


 
das ist wirklich nicht schön ...

eh wie geht das, habe noch nie ne gebrochene Kurbel gesehen?

hast dich ordentlich gemault, oder was ist da passiert?


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. September 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> das beste ist aber das sie nicht so schnell verdrecken bei matsch ...



Musste ich noch nicht feststellen.




hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ups, habe irgendwas verpasst oder ist das heute passiert?
> 
> Nicht schön!



Klick Mal auf's Bild, dann wirst Du im Album gleich sehen, wann das geschehen ist 




lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Haste gut gemacht



Danke!

Erst der Eggbeater, dann die Aerozine... hoffe, meiner Kraft fällt nicht noch ein Bauteil zum Opfer...


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. September 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> das ist wirklich nicht schön ...
> 
> eh wie geht das, habe noch nie ne gebrochene Kurbel gesehen?
> 
> hast dich ordentlich gemault, oder was ist da passiert?



Nix gemault 


Am Anstieg ins Pedal getreten 

Btw: Da hat einer den Text nicht gelesen...


----------



## zuki (25. September 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Erst der Eggbeater, dann die Aerozine... hoffe, meiner Kraft fällt nicht noch ein Bauteil zum Opfer...



Mensch, bei solchen Bildern bin ich ja doch froh, dass ich mit einer Grippe zu Hause darben muss .

Hauptsache ist nicht schlimmeres passiert, außer dem persönlichen Frust. Wenn sowas im Wiegetritt passiert...


----------



## hhninja81 (25. September 2011)

Kein gutes WE, einem Kollegen ist die Sattelstütze gebrochen.... 

Ist dein rechtes Bein so viel stärker oder was ist da los? Jetzt kannst du ja das linke Bein stärken und den "runden Tritt" trainieren


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. September 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Mensch, bei solchen Bildern bin ich ja doch froh, dass ich mit einer Grippe zu Hause darben muss .
> 
> Hauptsache ist nicht schlimmeres passiert, außer dem persönlichen Frust.*Wenn sowas im Wiegetritt passiert...*





Gute Genesung 


So ist es!

Das habe ich mir gleich danach auch gedacht!


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. September 2011)

Den Eggbeater habe ich in den Rauener bergen hingerichtet.

Musste dann 25 km, ca. 1h davon in der Finsternis, einbeinig (linke Seite) zurück fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (25. September 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Kein gutes WE, einem Kollegen ist die Sattelstütze gebrochen....
> 
> Ist dein rechtes Bein so viel stärker oder was ist da los? Jetzt kannst du ja das linke Bein stärken und den "runden Tritt" trainieren



Naja, die Kurbel war mir nicht besonders wichtig und guter Ersatz ist ja da.


Nö, eigentlich nicht.

Obwohl... ich belaste beim Fahren beide Seiten oft nicht gleich.

Aber abwechselnd...


Sack!   

Das hat knzn1 auch gesagt 

Er hat sich dann mit mir solidarisiert und ebenfalls nur links getreten... dann gab's einen kleinen Sprint...

Nach Hause bin ich ohne Probleme gekommen... Und langsam war ich nicht unterwegs


----------



## onkel_doc (25. September 2011)

gut getreten junge


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. September 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> gut getreten junge



THX! 


Die "normale" Krankheit der Kurbel ist ja eigentlich eine sich lösende Achse/Welle...


----------



## MS1980 (25. September 2011)

das die Kurbel nur vom Antritt gebrochen ist, ist mal echt fett ... 

Respekt, das de trotzdem noch 25km gefahren bist, einseitig ...


----------



## zuki (26. September 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Gute Genesung



Danke! 

Die hier sind übrigens früher immer an ähnlicher Stelle gebrochen:

http://www.bikepro.com/products/cranks/adventcomp.html


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. September 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> das die Kurbel nur vom Antritt gebrochen ist, ist mal echt fett ...
> 
> Respekt, das de trotzdem noch 25km gefahren bist, einseitig ...






Zum Glück musste ich die 25 km damals nicht durch den Wald fahren.

Man würde es kaum glauben, aber dort gab es auch einige Wellen (Wald+Straße), die z.T. schon ziemlich fett sind... vor allem einbeinig... 

Gestern waren es glücklicher Weise nur 8/9 km insgesamt.




zuki schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Die hier sind übrigens früher immer an ähnlicher Stelle gebrochen:
> 
> http://www.bikepro.com/products/cranks/adventcomp.html



Adventure Components... 

War dann bestimmt immer wieder ein Abenteuer, mit einem Kurbelarm nach Hause zu kommen...

Eigentlich ja eine schöne/interessante Kurbel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Oktober 2011)

...gefahren bin ich, seitdem das mit der Kurbel passiert ist, nur 1x.

Und zwar Wildsau.
Mit TT vorne und 310er hinten.
Das ging vielleicht schnell voran.
Ein 330er wÃ¤re aber das Optimum.

Konnte meine Zeit trotz immer schlechter werdenden LichtverhÃ¤ltnissen im Vergleich zu meiner bisherigen Bestzeit um mehr als 1 Minute verbessern.

DafÃ¼r war es kÃ¼hler -> angenehmer.

---------------------

Ich brauche unbedingt einen neuen Helm.

Anprobiert habe ich viele:

Catlike Whisper Plus
Giro Athmos, Ionos
Met Sine Thesis
Uvex FP1

Und dann noch den Specialized S-Works 2d.

Der ist der Oberhammer!
Sitzt am besten von allen.
Sieht am besten aus.

Der Preis ist natÃ¼rlich auch heiÃ 

Da die SpecialEis Helme 2012 einige gelungene Neuerungen


Mindset:




Tri Fix:





 besitzen werden, werde ich auf die schÃ¶nen Carbonelemente am 2d verzichten und den S3 nehmen.

Der S3 ist dazu auch noch gÃ¼nstiger.


Ich weis nur noch nicht so Recht, welche Farbvariante ich nehmen soll.

WeiÃ finde ich einfach geil.
Meine Klamotten sind auch weiÃ.
WÃ¼rde eigentlich passen.

Doch mÃ¶chte ich, wenn ich neue Klamotten brauchen sollte, auf schwarz umsteigen.
Macht sich dann doch besser im GelÃ¤nde 

Und schwarz psst besser zum Rad und passt sowieso immer.

Die schwarz-rot-weiÃe Version kann man knicken, finde ich.
Die MTB Modelle auch.

Fragt sich, ob beim S3 ein "Visier", wie beim S-Works 2d montiert werden kann.
 

Specialized S3, schwarz:









Zum Vergleich:












Der Prevail gefÃ¤llt mir nicht (sieht von hinten billig aus, wie ich finde) und ist mit einem UVP von 219,95 â¬ einfach sauteuer:







4th Dimension Cooling, Kevlar Inner Matrix hat der S3 auch.

Nur ist mir nicht ganz klar, ob der S3 auch den Dual Density Schaum hat.


Oder soll ich bei einem der Angebote von hier http://geizhals.at/eu/284323 zuschlagen???


P.S.: Ich werde als Cannondale Fahrer einen Specialized Helm tragen, ja!


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Oktober 2011)

Die MTB Profis fahren natürlich den teuersten der Helme, den Prevail:


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Oktober 2011)

Die MTB-Versionen des S3:


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Oktober 2011)

Es scheint, als hätte der S3 ein kleines Visier, wie der 2d, da die MTB-Version des 2d auch so ein riesiges Schild hat, wie der S3 MTB:


----------



## MS1980 (3. Oktober 2011)

ich wÃ¼rde auf jeden Fall auch einen mit Visier nehmen, sieht mir persÃ¶nlich stimmiger aus ....

optisch wÃ¼rde ICH den schwarzen nehmen, ist aber wieder geschmachssache

preislich wÃ¼rde ich nie Ã¼ber 100â¬ dafÃ¼r ausgeben, mein jetziger von Abus hat im Ausverkauf 40â¬ gekostet, und der sitzt richtig gut !!!

ich wÃ¼rde noch bissl warten bis der Winter anfÃ¤ngt, denn werden diese automatisch billiger, weil denn schon wieder die neuen 2012 Modelle rein kommen


achja, ich wÃ¼rde den Helm auch nur im Laden kaufen, weil der auch richtig gut sitzen und auch optisch zum Kopf passen muss, sonst sonst Ãrgerst dich nachher ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Oktober 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ich wÃ¼rde auf jeden Fall auch einen mit Visier nehmen, sieht mir persÃ¶nlich stimmiger aus ....
> 
> *Meinst Du echt?
> Dir gefÃ¤llt das riesige Plastevisier?
> ...


^


----------



## MS1980 (3. Oktober 2011)

solch plaste visier ist bei regen und extremer Sonne schon TOP ...

mein Helm hatte ich auch in 2farben probiert und jeder hat anders gesessen, denn habe ich den roten genommen, weil er einfach am besten passte, meinte auch der nette Kollege aus dem Fachhandel ...

willst wirklich soviel für 1 Helm ausgeben, denn wenn dich mal packst, denn soll er ja eigentlich weg ...


----------



## cpprelude (3. Oktober 2011)

Cooles Thema hier, ich brauche auch einen anderen Helm.

Ich würde an deiner stelle auch den S3 in schwarz ohne Visier nehmen, der sieht echt schön aus aus aber halt der Preis, aber wenn wie du schon sagst die Qwali usw. stimmt.


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Oktober 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> solch plaste visier ist bei regen und extremer Sonne schon TOP ...
> 
> *Bei Regen fahre ich extrem selten, da ich Nässe nicht ab kann.
> 
> ...






cpprelude schrieb:


> Cooles Thema hier, ich brauche auch einen anderen Helm.
> 
> Ich würde an deiner stelle auch den S3 in schwarz ohne Visier nehmen, der sieht echt schön aus aus aber halt der Preis, aber wenn wie du schon sagst die Qwali usw. stimmt.


Hey, hey.

Nich entern mein Thema 


Werde ich vermutlich auch machen.

Ein kleines Visier sollte, wie beim 2d, auch dabei sein.


-> da werde ich Mal den Fachhändler fragen bzw., wenn ich es schaffe, zum Speci Store fahren.


*Was schwebt DIR denn vor?*


----------



## cpprelude (3. Oktober 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> *Was schwebt DIR denn vor?*


 
Ich hab mir noch überhaupt keine Gedanken gemacht welchen oder was für eine ich nehme.

Mit dem anprobieren hätte ich so ca. in 2 Wochen angefangen denn ohne Kohle macht es keinen spaß, weil wenn dann will ich auch gleich einen mitnehmen wenn ich fündig werde.

Auf jeden fall soll er auch schnittig werden und eine gute belüftungseigenschaft haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Oktober 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> -> da werde ich Mal den Fachhändler fragen bzw., wenn ich es schaffe, zum Speci Store fahren.



Fahr' dann einfach mal zu Pedalum Mobile, die haben praktisch alles von Specialized (aber auch fast nichts anderes).


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Oktober 2011)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Fahr' dann einfach mal zu Pedalum Mobile, die haben praktisch alles von Specialized (aber auch fast nichts anderes).


Hey, danke für den Tip!

Ich glaube, das ist der Shop, zu dem ich auch vorhatte hinzugehen 

-> Sollte nämlich unweit vom Alex/Hakeschen Markt sein.


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Oktober 2011)

Erwarte aber nicht zu viel Freundlichkeit von den Jungs


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Oktober 2011)

OK...???


Danke für die Vorwarnung!


Scheinst schon Bekanntschaft mit denen gemacht zu haben...


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Oktober 2011)

Gerade ist mir der 2008er Specialized Katalog in die Hände gefallen.


Der S-Works 2d hat bereits den Dual Density Schaum.

Wenig wahrscheinlich, dass der S3 keinen Dual Density Schaum hat.


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. Oktober 2011)

War heute bei meinem Händler des Vertrauens.

Der hat den S3 schon getestet.

Alles top, bis auf das Tri Fix-System.

Ist nämlich nicht verstellbar und aus einem harten Material.

Werde wohl doch den 2d nehmen.


----------



## hhninja81 (16. Oktober 2011)

Bei Dir alles OK.....? Lange nichts gelesen. Was macht die Kurbel und der Helm?

Gruß Marcus


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. Oktober 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Bei Dir alles OK.....? Lange nichts gelesen. Was macht die Kurbel und der Helm?
> 
> Gruß Marcus



Nicht wirklich.

Bei Dir? (Gerne auch PN )


Bei der Kurbel tut sich nichts 

...meinst doch den Aerozine-Ersatz, nicht?


Helm: abwarten


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. Oktober 2011)

Da passiert hier wochenlang nichts und jetzt kommt "alles" auf einmal.


Aber immer der Reihe nach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (17. Oktober 2011)

Erstmal die Kette getauscht.


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. Oktober 2011)

Dann den WCS-Lenker gecleant.

Habe leider noch kein Bild.

Wird nachgereicht.


----------



## MS1980 (17. Oktober 2011)

welche Kette ist das, KMC 10fach SL ?

wieso hast dir eine neue geholt, verschlissen oder wegen Gewicht?


----------



## cpprelude (17. Oktober 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Erstmal die Kette getauscht.


 
Wiso das denn?


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. Oktober 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> welche Kette ist das, KMC 10fach SL ?
> 
> wieso hast dir eine neue geholt, verschlissen oder wegen Gewicht?



Die alte KMC X9 SL isses.

-duckundweg-

Hat schon deutliche Verschleißerscheinungen.
Will sie aber eigentlich kaputt fahren.

Aber sie schaltet noch gut und sagt mir optisch zu.




cpprelude schrieb:


> Wi*e*so das denn?



Weil die Dura Ace inner Wäsche ist.

Habe für die KMC X9 SL ca. 2h gebraucht.

:kotz:

Eine elendige Arbeit, das dreckige Wachs herunter zu bekommen.


Keine Sorge wegen Deiner PN's


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. Oktober 2011)

Und schon ging's los mit den Touren:


1. Tour, 05.10.11:

23,61 km
1:15:53 h
18,66 km/h im Schnitt
43,80 km/h Topspeed
181 m bergauf


2. Tour:

44,68 km
2:06:45 h
21,15 km/h im Schnitt
44,73 km/h Topspeed
289 m bergauf


3. Tour, 06.10.11:

Entspanntes Rollen auf lächerlichen 6,79 km.

Trotzdem war's schön.

Den Sonnenuntergang genießend waren wir am Fahren.


4. Tour, 07.10.11, wieder kurz:

13,31 km
0:47:42 h
16,75 km/h im Schnitt
121 m bergauf


5. Tour, 09.10.11; Wehlaberg:

50,39 km
2:23:47 h
21,02 km/h im Schnitt
49,34 km/h Topspeed
333 m bergauf


6. Tour:

Endlich Bilder 











29,13 km
1:50:01 h
15,89 km/h im Schnitt
56,71 km/h Topspeed
240 m bergauf


7. Tour, 13.10.11, Rauener Berge:

Vor'm kleinen Markgrafenstein:

Masse: 477t

Der ursprüngliche Stein muss riesig gewesen sein, da dieser in drei Teile gespalten wurde, von diesen zwei am Fundort geblieben sind.

Der kleine Markgrafenstein ist heute der gößte landliegende Findling Deutschlands.





















54,01 km
2:37:20 h
20,59 km/h im Schnitt
53,49 km/h Topspeed
372 m bergauf


Das war's auch schon aus dem Spreewald/Dahme Naturpark.

Mit dem Wetter hatten wir, bis auf kalte Temperaturen und 2/3 Tage Regen, Glück.

Bei den Touren stand der SPAß an erster Stelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Oktober 2011)

Und wie ich sehe, hast du deinen LRS noch immer nicht...


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. Oktober 2011)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Und wie ich sehe, hast du deinen LRS noch immer nicht...


...da liegst Du leider richtig.

Traurig.


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. Oktober 2011)

Heute war ich im Geschäft:







Was mag da wohl drin sein?





























Es ist also der Specialized S Works 2d geworden 










Mit Visier:


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. Oktober 2011)

War natürlich gleich testen.

Bei DEM Wetter war das absolut Pflicht.

Er sitzt wirklich unverschämt gut.

Sitzt sehr sicher, fest und drückt nirgends.

Top Belüftung.

(Wird sich natürlich besser bei wärmeren Temperaturen untersuchen lassen)

Die Riemchen und der Verschluss sind kaum spürbar.

Die Anpassung am Hinterkopf ist auch während der Fahrt gut einstellbar.


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. Oktober 2011)

Daten der Testfahrt kommen morgen.

Auf jeden Fall darf gesagt sein, dass ich auf der Wildsau Strecke (wo ich leider nicht am Rennen teilnehmen konnte), mehrere Minuten schneller war, als meine bisherige Bestzeit.

Gefühlt habe ich mich auf dem Rad nicht wirklich gut.
War müde.

Habe dafür die richtige Sitzposition gefunden.
Weis nicht, ob's die komfortabelste ist, aber vermutlich die schnellste.

Die Reifen (immernoch v: Larsen TT 1,9/ h: Maxxlite 310 1,95) waren zwar sehr schnell aber für die momentanen Bedingungen nicht besonders spaßig.

Hinten müsste mindestens der zweite TT drauf.


----------



## hhninja81 (17. Oktober 2011)

Endlich passiert hier mal wieder was ;-)

Toller Helm...

Gruß aus Saarbrücken

Marcus


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. Oktober 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Endlich passiert hier mal wieder was ;-) *Jaaa! *
> 
> Toller Helm... Danke!
> 
> ...



Grüße zurück


----------



## MS1980 (17. Oktober 2011)

was ist denn die "Wildsau Strecke"  . . . ?


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. Oktober 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> was ist denn die "Wildsau Strecke"  . . . ?


Guckst Du> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=539059


----------



## DeathProof (17. Oktober 2011)

Holla der Helm ist echt schick, den hatte ich damals auch im Auge (war halt bloß etwas kostspielig).
Das mit der Kurbel war ja sehr ärgerlich, da wird wohl demnächst erstmal kein Ersatz kommen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (17. Oktober 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Heute war ich im Geschäft:
> Es ist also der Specialized S Works 2d geworden


 
Na herzlichen Glückwunsch, also in schwarz Glanz, schön.
Bei mir ist es nur ein Echelon road in weiß geworden aber auch sehr zu frieden, auch heute gekauft.


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. Oktober 2011)

DeathProof schrieb:


> Holla der Helm ist echt schick, den hatte ich damals auch im Auge (war halt bloß etwas kostspielig).
> Das mit der Kurbel war ja sehr ärgerlich, da wird wohl demnächst erstmal kein Ersatz kommen, oder?



Ja, den Helm hatte ich auch schon länger im Auge.

Ist ja immernoch nicht besonders günstig 


Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass sich in Sachen Kurbel für's Taurine etwas tut und bewegt.

Immerhin habe ich die XT quasi vom Rockmachine "gemopst".


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. Oktober 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Na herzlichen Glückwunsch, also in schwarz Glanz, schön.
> Bei mir ist es nur ein Echelon road in weiß geworden aber auch sehr zu frieden, auch heute gekauft.



Dankeschön!


Wenn Du zufrieden bist: 

Ich bin echt sehr glücklich, dass ich letztlich alle Topmodelle der großen Hersteller anprobiert habe.

Es gibt ja einige Helme in diesem Preissegment.

Aber ein Helm ist so ähnlich wie ein Schuh, der muss zur Person passen.

Anders geht's nicht.


----------



## DeathProof (17. Oktober 2011)

Naja, wenn dann erstmal die neuen Räder dran schraubst macht die Kurbel nicht mehr soviel aus, nehm ich an ;-).

Hoffentlich passiert dir nicht das selbe wie mir damals mit meinem neuen Helm, bei der ersten Testfahrt hab ich mich so derbe geschmissen das der hin war (u. vorher ohne ist nie was passiert).


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. Oktober 2011)

DeathProof schrieb:


> Naja, *wenn dann erstmal die neuen Räder* *[kommen]* dran schraubst macht die Kurbel nicht mehr soviel aus, nehm ich an ;-).




Aber eine Kurbel für zwei Bikes ist eine zu wenig 



			
				DeathProof schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich passiert dir nicht das selbe wie mir damals mit meinem neuen Helm, bei der ersten Testfahrt hab ich mich so derbe geschmissen das der hin war (u. vorher ohne ist nie was passiert).


Na ein Glück hattest Du da einen auf 

Die erste wilde Fahrt hat er ja hinter sich.


----------



## DeathProof (17. Oktober 2011)

dann hilft nur noch [SIZE=-2]

 ;
 [/SIZE]versuchs doch erstmal mit ner XTR oder sowas in der Art.


----------



## MS1980 (17. Oktober 2011)

die "wildsau" schien echt lustig gewesen zu sein, sieht alles sehr gut aus ...

aber ich bin ja kein Racer und deshalb fahre ich bei sowas auch nie mit, obwohl es sicherlich spaß machen würde ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. Oktober 2011)

Mal 'ne Frage an Euch:







Soll ich diese U-Scheibe (roter Pfeil zeigt drauf) zwischen Hülse und Lager wieder mit einbauen?

Beim linken Pedal ist nämlich keine drin 


Weis nicht, wie die da rein gekommen ist


----------



## MS1980 (22. Oktober 2011)

wenn im anderen Pedal keine drinnen war, denn würde ich sie erstmal auch nicht einbauen ... 

wenn nix lose ist, denn passt das doch ...




ich habe bei meinen ja auch damals die Achsen gegen Titan getauscht, aber ob bei meinen sowas drinnen war kann ich mich leider nicht mehr dran erinnern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (22. Oktober 2011)

Dann werd' ich's Mal ohne probieren.


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Oktober 2011)

Vorgestern, vor'm Antritt des Heimwegs:






Cleanes Cockpit:


----------



## zuki (23. Oktober 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Dann werd' ich's Mal ohne probieren.



Weshalb? Wenn dort eine Distanzscheibe eingebaut war, gehört die auch wieder eingebaut. 

Hast Du mal gegoogelt ob es eine Explosionszeichnung von dem Pedal gibt?


----------



## cpprelude (23. Oktober 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Cleanes Cockpit:


 
Shifter gematchmakert oder was?
Wenn du das meinst ist gut, ist ein muss.

Sollte bei dir nicht'n neuer Lrs kommen? Wenn ja welcher soll's nochmal sein?

Gruß.


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Oktober 2011)

zuki schrieb:
			
		

> Weshalb? Wenn dort eine Distanzscheibe eingebaut war, gehört die auch wieder eingebaut. Hast Du mal gegoogelt ob es eine Explosionszeichnung von dem Pedal gibt?


Weil das schon etwas seltsam ist.

Wieso sollte die Scheibe dorthin gehören?
Ich weis es nicht.

Ich vermute, dass die Distanzscheibe zum Ausgleich für kürzere Endkappen gedacht war.

Gegoogelt habe ich nicht.
Anderweitig gesucht auch nicht.

Habe beide Pedale 1:1 aufgebaut.
"Trocken" passt alles.

Morgen kommt der Praxistest.



cpprelude schrieb:


> Shifter gematchmakert oder was?
> Wenn du das meinst ist gut, ist ein muss.
> 
> Sollte bei dir nicht'n neuer Lrs kommen? Wenn ja welcher soll's nochmal sein?
> ...


Genau!

Zum Ersten Matchmaker...

...und zum Zweiten die Schriftzüge entfernt  

Die Skala habe ich nicht entfernt, um den Lenker mittig positionieren und einfach in der Neigung verstellen zu können.


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Oktober 2011)

Ohne Tacho am Lenker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Oktober 2011)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ohne Tacho am Lenker?



Nur für's Foto  

Auf anderen Bildern sieht man meist Pulsuhr+Tacho.

Du weist ja, wie ich unterwegs bin.


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Oktober 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Weshalb? Wenn dort eine Distanzscheibe eingebaut war, gehört die auch wieder eingebaut.
> 
> Hast Du mal gegoogelt ob es eine Explosionszeichnung von dem Pedal gibt?



Nix gegoogelt, aber in Erfahrung gebracht: Die U-Scheibe dient als Schutz für's Kugellager.

Werde ich im anderen Pedal "nachrüsten".


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Oktober 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Nur für's Foto


Und für die Waage? 




bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Du weist ja, wie ich unterwegs bin.


Deswegen die Frage.


----------



## zuki (25. Oktober 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Nix gegoogelt, aber in Erfahrung gebracht: Die U-Scheibe dient als Schutz für's Kugellager.
> 
> Werde ich im anderen Pedal "nachrüsten".



Da war der chinesische Wanderarbeiter nach 12 Stunden Dienst mit dem Gedanken schon in seiner 2qm Schlafzelle, bei Montage von Pedal 2. 

Makaber...

...und zum Thema: Hatte mir so etwas gedacht.


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Oktober 2011)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Und für die Waage?



Selber  

Da kommt das Zeug auch runter, klar.

In meiner Teileliste ist der Tacho dagegen mit dabei.
Muss den mal raus nehmen.



			
				lupus_bhg schrieb:
			
		

> Deswegen die Frage.








zuki schrieb:


> Da war der chinesische Wanderarbeiter nach 12 Stunden Dienst mit dem Gedanken schon in seiner 2qm Schlafzelle, bei Montage von Pedal 2.
> 
> Makaber...
> 
> ...und zum Thema: Hatte mir so etwas gedacht.



Gut, dass Du gleich selbst kommentiert hast.

Die Pedale werden nicht ab Werk mit diesem "Schutz" ausgestattet.
Das wurde nachträglich rein getan.
Trotzdem läuft das andere Pedal, ohne Schutz, tadellos.
Ist mehr so 'ne Vorsichtsmaße.


----------



## zuki (25. Oktober 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Gut, dass Du gleich selbst kommentiert hast.



Tjo...so kagge sieht die Welt aber nun mal leider aus. Unsere ganzen schönen Glitzerparts werden nun mal von armen Menschen hergestellt (zumindest viele von den Fernostteilen).


----------



## scotty33 (26. Oktober 2011)

Dann hau mal mit diesem Radel im WP bei uns wieder rein. Super, dass du wieder mit dabei bist. 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## dogdaysunrise (27. Oktober 2011)

Ui! Gebrochene Kurbel! Ich hoffe Du hast Dich nicht verletzt, als Du ins leere getreten hast!
Das Rad ist richtig schoen geworden! Was ist das fuer ein Sattel?
Sieht aus wie ein Komm-vor, aber nicht ganz, in Deiner Teile Liste steht AX, aber auf der AX HP finde ich ihn nicht, oder ist das ein Modell, das so nicht mehr hergestellt wird?


----------



## cpprelude (27. Oktober 2011)

Sorry Bikeaddicted . Es ist ein AX Lightness Sprint, hier mal von unten.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (28. Oktober 2011)

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (28. Oktober 2011)

scotty33 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann hau mal mit diesem Radel im WP bei uns wieder rein. Super, dass du wieder mit dabei bist. Gruß Stefan


Das Rad werde ich schonen!!!

Trotzdem: Fahren muss ich.



			
				dogdaysunrise schrieb:
			
		

> Ui! Gebrochene Kurbel! Ich hoffe Du hast Dich nicht verletzt, als Du ins leere getreten hast! Das Rad ist richtig schoen geworden! Was ist das fuer ein Sattel? Sieht aus wie ein Komm-vor, aber nicht ganz, in Deiner Teile Liste steht AX, aber auf der AX HP finde ich ihn nicht, oder ist das ein Modell, das so nicht mehr hergestellt wird?


Hatte Glück.

Ist bergauf beim Antritt im Sitzen passiert.

Will mir gar nicht überlegen, was alles hätte passieren können...



			
				cpprelude schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry Bikeaddicted . Es ist ein AX Lightness Sprint, hier mal von unten.


Kein Problem.
Deine Aussage ist korrekt.

Der Sprint wird so nicht mehr hergestellt.
Von der Form ähnelt der dem Apollo.
Vielleicht ist's sogar die gleiche Form.

Jetzt gibt's ja auch kein Alu mehr als Schutz für die Sattelstreben.
Und keinen Bezug mehr.
Ist ganz angenehm, der Bezug.


----------



## bikeaddicted (31. Oktober 2011)

So, will Mal einen längeren Vorbau ausprobieren.

Hat jemand noch einen 120mm langen da?

+/- 5° oder +/- 10°.


----------



## bikeaddicted (31. Oktober 2011)

oder






???


----------



## bikeaddicted (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaube, mit der 4-Schrauben-Klemmung werde ich glücklicher, was?


----------



## lupus_bhg (31. Oktober 2011)

Genau diese beiden Vorbauten habe ich auch herumliegen, nur in einer anderen Länge. Haben die beide den gleichen Winkel? Dann würde ich definitiv den mit der 4 Schrauben Klemmung nehmen. Ich mag sowas mit 2 Schrauben nicht.
Ich müsste mal wieder Rad fahren gehen...


----------



## cpprelude (31. Oktober 2011)

An welches Bike willst du den denn verbauen?


----------



## bikeaddicted (31. Oktober 2011)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Genau diese beiden Vorbauten habe ich auch herumliegen, nur in einer anderen Länge. Haben die beide den gleichen Winkel? Dann würde ich definitiv den mit der 4 Schrauben Klemmung nehmen. Ich mag sowas mit 2 Schrauben nicht.
> Ich müsste mal wieder Rad fahren gehen...


Ah.

Schade.

Beides 5°.


Raus mit Dir!



cpprelude schrieb:


> An welches Bike willst du den denn verbauen?


An das Taurine natürlich.

Einen Leonardi oder zweiten FRM aus 2. Hand kann ich mir nicht leisten.


----------



## cpprelude (31. Oktober 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> An das Taurine natürlich.
> Einen Leonardi oder zweiten FRM aus 2. Hand kann ich mir nicht leisten.


 
Willst also noch gestreckter auf dem Hobel sitzen, bist ja nur auf race aus, fein . Was für eine Oberrohrlänge hast du?


----------



## bikeaddicted (31. Oktober 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Willst also noch gestreckter auf dem Hobel sitzen, bist ja nur auf race aus, fein . Was für eine Oberrohrlänge hast du?


Ja, muss sein 

Uhhh, da erwischst Du mich jetzt aber ganz kalt... Muss Mal messen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (31. Oktober 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> [...]Was für eine Oberrohrlänge hast du?


Ca. 625mm.


----------



## cpprelude (31. Oktober 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ca. 625mm.


 
Das ist doch ein ordentlicher Wert. Der sprung wäre von 110mm auf 120mm doch nur 10mm. Die Vorbauten die du gepostet hast sind doch bestimmt schwerer als der schon verbaute oder? Willst du das in kauf nehmen? Aber du wolltest ja nur ausprobieren oder?


----------



## bikeaddicted (31. Oktober 2011)

Das höhere Gewicht muss ich wohl oder übel in Kauf nehmen.

Werden in etwa 40-50g mehr sein


----------



## cpprelude (31. Oktober 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Das höhere Gewicht muss ich wohl oder übel in Kauf nehmen.
> 
> Werden in etwa 40-50g mehr sein


 
Schon ne ganze Ecke, aber probier erstmal aus und berichte vom Fahrverhalten .


----------



## bikeaddicted (31. Oktober 2011)

Eure Meinung bitte:







oder





->die schwarze

oder






oder





-> mit roter Schraube

oder






oder






oder






oder





-> die schwarze

oder






oder






Die Filigrane Klemme von Mortop, Hi Temp 42, Token & Co ist ja nahezu identisch.

Die Carbon Ti ist glaube ich mein Favorit.



Aber so teuer


----------



## cpprelude (31. Oktober 2011)

Darf ich wieder was dazu sagen? Wo sind die alle?
Was ist dir denn wichtig an einer Sattelklemme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (31. Oktober 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Darf ich wieder was dazu sagen? Wo sind die alle?
> Was ist dir denn wichtig an einer Sattelklemme?


Klar darfst Du!

Wie, wo sind die alle?

Was mir an der Klemme wichtig ist?

!:

Gewicht
Preis (natÃ¼rlich mÃ¶glichst gering, aber wegen "paar" â¬ weniger Schund kaufen, muss nicht sein)
Aussehen: mÃ¶glichst unauffÃ¤llig, sollte sich an den Rahmen anschmiegen, kaum erkennbar sein


----------



## bikeaddicted (31. Oktober 2011)

Ach und Dreck sollte sich auch nicht so stark sammeln können.

Hatte ich vergesen.

Da ist die Wahl dann schon etwas einfacher:

http://www.tuning-bikes.de/product_...=1125&osCsid=6dd9de63b1439ab263dc4d46438c2dfd
http://www.tuning-bikes.de/product_...d=497&osCsid=6dd9de63b1439ab263dc4d46438c2dfd
http://r2-bike.com/Tune-Schraubwuerger-Sattelklemme-349
http://r2-bike.com/Carbon-Ti-Sattelklemme-X-Clamp3
http://r2-bike.com/extralite-sattelklemme-schwarz

Na und haltbar/langlebig sollte sie auf jeden sein.


----------



## bikeaddicted (31. Oktober 2011)

Oder gleich eine von denen:

http://r2-bike.com/procraft-sattelklemme-carbon-SPC1






Kann jemand von denen abraten?

Sonst werden die morgen bestellt.


Rote oder schwarze Tonnen... Hmmm...


----------



## cpprelude (31. Oktober 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Eure Meinung bitte:
> Die Filigrane Klemme von Mortop, Hi Temp 42, Token & Co ist ja nahezu identisch.


 
Warum Ã¤hneln die sich so? habe ja die Procraft Klemme (von daher finde ich die optisch schÃ¶n nachwievor) ist auch fast identisch mit denen ich mein ca. 16 â¬ mit Titanschraube. 

Finde aber die MSC un den Extralite auch schÃ¶n von der Form
Carbon Ti natÃ¼rlich auch aber wie ja selbst gesagt, der Preis .


bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Wie, wo sind die alle?


 
Weil sich hier grad sost keiner beteiligt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Oktober 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Oder gleich eine von denen:
> 
> http://r2-bike.com/procraft-sattelklemme-carbon-SPC1
> 
> ...




Kannst du bedenkenlos kaufen! Funzt! 

----

Generell finde ich Schellen mit Tonnenmutter besser wie die Modelle ohne Tonnenmutter.

----

Gruss


----------



## bikeaddicted (31. Oktober 2011)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Kannst du bedenkenlos kaufen! Funzt!
> 
> ----
> 
> ...


Schön, dass Du Dich gemeldet hast!

Sehr gut!

Da kann ich ja schon fast bestellen...


----------



## bikeaddicted (31. Oktober 2011)

16,2mm mm Höhe ist fast schon zu hoch :/


----------



## bikeaddicted (31. Oktober 2011)

Sieht das nicht doof aus: 1k Carbonstütze+1k Carbonklemme???


----------



## cpprelude (31. Oktober 2011)

Also nicht hübsch sind: 
1. Die KCNC Klemme
2. Die zweite Token Klemme von oben
3. Die Tune Klemme

Die MSC's sind ja vieleicht ein par Schmuckstückchen, da bei deinem Bike die Schraube vorne sein wird, wird das mit dem Schriftzug auf der gegenüberliegenden seite der Klemme Mmn gut aussehen da das ganze dan nach hinten zeigt.

Der Extralite it ja auch leider so Teuer.

Wenn man dir die Carbon Klemmen von Procraft nicht abraten kann dann würde ich sagen mit Roten Tonnen Passt besser zu deinen Schnellspannern etc. das Problem ist allerdings das man es nicht von der seite sehen kann.

Zu den Mortop klemmen: Ja man bekommt wenig Gewicht für's Geld, Optik ist akzeptabel aber die frage ist, wie die Qwalität ist.


----------



## bikeaddicted (31. Oktober 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Also nicht hübsch sind:
> 1. Die KCNC Klemme
> 2. Die zweite Token Klemme von oben
> 3. Die Tune Klemme
> ...


Das MSC-Logo würde ich ungern zur Schau stellen.


Also wenn Alu und Preis egal, dann Carbon Ti X Clamp 3 bzw. Extralite, ja?

Rot meinst Du...


Ein User führte den Namen "Mortop" Mal aus: Mor_t_opfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (31. Oktober 2011)

Wenn ich die Wahl zwischen Extralite und Carbon Ti hätte würde ich optisch das zweitere vorziehen.

Aber meinst du die Ganze klemme rot, ist das nicht too much? Weil die roten Akzente sind am Bike ja eher zurückgehalten, wenn dann schwarz.


----------



## bikeaddicted (31. Oktober 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Wahl zwischen Extralite und Carbon Ti hätte würde ich optisch das zweitere vorziehen.
> 
> Aber meinst du die Ganze klemme rot, ist das nicht too much? Weil die roten Akzente sind am Bike ja eher zurückgehalten, wenn dann schwarz.



Gut.

Wenn Alu, dann würde ich auch die Carbon Ti nehmen.


Meinte die roten Tonnen 


Rote Klemme geht gaaaaar nicht


----------



## bikeaddicted (31. Oktober 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> [...]
> Was mir an der Klemme wichtig ist?
> 
> !:
> ...


...ob dieser Punkt von der Procraft erfüllt werden kann???


----------



## cpprelude (31. Oktober 2011)

Nein wird nicht erfüllt, weil zu breit und verläuft von oben nach unten einfach nur gerade (ohne Schwung). Aber Wie Taunusteufel78 schon sagte technisch wird sie nicht schlecht sein und gut klemmen, die ist ja nicht umsonst so breit die zugkraft verteielt sich auf die Tonnen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (1. November 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Nein wird nicht erfüllt, weil zu breit und verläuft von oben nach unten einfach nur gerade (ohne Schwung). Aber Wie Taunusteufel78 schon sagte technisch wird sie nicht schlecht sein und gut klemmen, die ist ja nicht umsonst so breit die zugkraft verteielt sich auf die Tonnen.


Tendiere immer mehr zur Procraft!

...mit schwarzen Tonnen.


----------



## cpprelude (1. November 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Tendiere immer mehr zur Procraft!
> 
> ...mit schwarzen Tonnen.


 
Hauptsache dir gefällts, schlecht sieht die Prokraft ja nun nicht aus.


----------



## bikeaddicted (1. November 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Hauptsache dir gefällts, schlecht sieht die Prokraft ja nun nicht aus.


Genau!


----------



## zuki (1. November 2011)

Also, wenn Du richtig Geld ausgeben möchtest, kann ich Dir folgende Klemme mitbestellen:
PRINCIPIA Sattelklemme Titanium 34,9mm, kostet auch nur 89 Euro ,

allerdings wiegt das gute Stück auch nur 8g.


----------



## hhninja81 (1. November 2011)

Moin die Herren,

ich würde auch die von Procraft nehmen, ich habe die fast Baugleiche von MCFK und hatte noch nie Probleme. Dort gibt es sie in 1K und UD Optik... Ist aber auch teurer.

Gruß aus Hannover

Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (1. November 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Also, wenn Du richtig Geld ausgeben möchtest, kann ich Dir folgende Klemme mitbestellen:
> PRINCIPIA Sattelklemme Titanium 34,9mm, kostet auch nur 89 Euro ,
> 
> allerdings wiegt das gute Stück auch nur 8g.



So gern hab ich Principia jetzt auch nicht.


Wenn teuer, dann McfK.


----------



## bikeaddicted (1. November 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin die Herren,
> 
> ich würde auch die von Procraft nehmen, ich habe die fast Baugleiche von MCFK und hatte noch nie Probleme. Dort gibt es sie in 1K und UD Optik... Ist aber auch teurer.
> 
> ...



Moin!

Das liest sich gut!

Dann bin ich gespannt auf meine 

...mit schwarzen Tonnen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. November 2011)

Oh, hier ist ja was los - und das nur wegen einer Sattelklemme 
Mir gefallen die MSC und Extralite sehr gut.


----------



## bikeaddicted (1. November 2011)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Oh, hier ist ja was los - und das nur wegen einer Sattelklemme
> Mir gefallen die MSC und Extralite sehr gut.





Die Chrom-MSC kommt voll porno.
Aber passt nicht zum "Rest".
MSC möchte ich nicht so gerne am Rad zu stehen haben.

Soll schön clean sein.
Da passt die Carbon-Procraft einfach.
Die Schrift "6,5 NM..." kommt dann gleich weg.

Die Extralite hatte ich schon seit 2008 im Auge.


----------



## cpprelude (1. November 2011)

Wie siehts mit der aus? Noch schrift ab.


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. November 2011)

Die habe ich mir auch angeschaut.

Ist quasi ne Procraft.

Die Procraft ist außerdem bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (2. November 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ist quasi ne Procraft.



Ja, ist eigentlich schon witzig. Die meisten Marken sind nur noch Label seit dem Carbonhype. Irgendwelche netten Taiwanesen zeigen auf Tradingshows ihre schönen Carbonteile ohne Aufdruck und diverse Firmen nehmen dann Großmengen mit Ihrem Markennamen ab.


----------



## hhninja81 (2. November 2011)

Moin die Herren...

Eigentlich hat das Ding doch charliemike entwickelt und gab es da mal nicht richtig  Stress mit MCFK?


----------



## zuki (2. November 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin die Herren...
> 
> Eigentlich hat das Ding doch charliemike entwickelt und gab es da mal nicht richtig  Stress mit MCFK?



Wenn dem so ist, dann kommt ja immer noch der Patentschutz dazu. Für kleine Unternehmen auch nicht immer leicht.


----------



## hhninja81 (2. November 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Wenn dem so ist, dann kommt ja immer noch der Patentschutz dazu. Für kleine Unternehmen auch nicht immer leicht.



zu diesem Thema gibt es sogar einen eigenen Thread. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=430292

Ach ja, falls noch jemand eine Aheadkappe von Charliemike "rumliegen" hat, gerne zu mir

Gruß und einen schönen Tag (in Hamburg scheint die Sonne).... ich habe heute FREI!!
Marcus


----------



## zuki (2. November 2011)

Grüße aus dem sonnigen Rheinland in meine sonnige Zweitheimat Hamburg .

Da hier ja immer die Experten reinschauen eine Frage: Kann man einen nicht für Barends ausgelegten X-beliebigen Carbonlenker mittels Endstopfen (z.B. von Syntace) Barendtauglich machen?


----------



## jaja (2. November 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin die Herren...
> 
> Eigentlich hat das Ding doch charliemike entwickelt und gab es da mal nicht richtig  Stress mit MCFK?



Falsch. Solche Klemmen gibt es schon ewig. Am Cannondale Raven (1998) waren die Teile auch schon am Fahrrad verbaut. Da jetzt einfach das Mateial zu wechseln und das Konstruktionsprinzip 1:1 zu übernehmen ist jetzt nun nicht wirklich "innovativ" und außerdem auch geklaut. Stress gab es damals wohl nur, weil der Herr MCFK sich beim Herren CM erkundigt hat, wie man sowas wohl am besten produziert (da steckt das wirkliche Know-How) und er es dann kommerziell aufgezogen hat. Moralisch nicht ganz sauber, aber rechtlich einwandfrei.


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. November 2011)

jaja schrieb:


> Falsch. Solche Klemmen gibt es schon ewig. Am Cannondale Raven (1998) waren die Teile auch schon am Fahrrad verbaut. Da jetzt einfach das Mateial zu wechseln und das Konstruktionsprinzip 1:1 zu übernehmen ist jetzt nun nicht wirklich "innovativ" und außerdem auch geklaut. *Stress gab es damals wohl nur, weil der Herr MCFK sich beim Herren CM erkundigt hat, wie man sowas wohl am besten produziert (da steckt das wirkliche Know-How) und er es dann kommerziell aufgezogen hat. Moralisch nicht ganz sauber*, aber rechtlich einwandfrei.





Finde ich trotzdem sch...


Dass es das Prinzip schon so früh auf dem "Markt" gab, wusste ich nicht.

Wieder was gelernt.


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. November 2011)

Heute ist ein Paket gekommen...


----------



## scotty33 (3. November 2011)

meld dich mal an, dann kann ich dich im team frei-schalten


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. November 2011)

scotty33 schrieb:


> *meld dich mal an*, dann kann ich dich im team frei-schalten


Soeben geschehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (3. November 2011)




----------



## DeathProof (3. November 2011)

schickes Teil, was wiegt die denn?
Sei froh das du keine Alu von Token, Funworks etc. genommen hast, die muss man ordentlich anknallen um das Rutschen der Stütze zu verhindern (und dann knackt die ziemlich).


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. November 2011)

Bin von der Verarbeitung und dem Schwarzton positiv überrascht.
Nur ist leider die Schrift unter Lack.

Wiegt zwischen 9 und 10g.
Klemme an sich knapp 5g.
Schraube und Tonnen zusammen knapp 5g.

Bilder folgen.

Am Rad war sie noch nicht dran.

Habe etwas unschönes entdeckt


----------



## DeathProof (3. November 2011)

Ok, also gewichtstechnisch tun die sich ja dann alle nichts.

Und was? Rahmen beschädigt oder wie?


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. November 2011)

DeathProof schrieb:


> Ok, also gewichtstechnisch tun die sich ja dann alle nichts.
> 
> *Und was? Rahmen beschädigt oder wie?*


Bohr' Mal nicht in der Wunde rum... 

Scheint so.

Weis noch nicht, wie's weitergeht.

Werde mich glaube ich heute noch zum CD-Händler aufmachen.


----------



## DeathProof (3. November 2011)

Oha, das ist ja ne miese Sache. 
Hoffentlich gehts gut aus - aber immer positiv denken, das ist die Chance nen schönen neuen zu bekommen ;-) (die sollen ja sehr kulant sein).

Die Rückmeldung wird interessant werden.


----------



## hhninja81 (3. November 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Bin von der Verarbeitung und dem Schwarzton positiv überrascht.
> Nur ist leider die Schrift unter Lack.
> 
> Wiegt zwischen 9 und 10g.
> ...



Das hört nicht gut an!!

Ich habe auch genau vor einem Jahr einen Riss an meinem alten Rahmen entdeckt und mich über die kulante Entscheidung von Rotwild gefreut. Leider musste ich 6 Monate auf den neuen Rahmen warten... 

Drücke die Daumen und hoffe bei Dir ist es nicht so schlimm!!

Gruß Marcus


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. November 2011)

DeathProof schrieb:


> Oha, das ist ja ne miese Sache.
> Hoffentlich gehts gut aus - *aber immer positiv denken*, das ist die Chance nen schönen neuen zu bekommen ;-) (die sollen ja sehr kulant sein).
> 
> Die Rückmeldung wird interessant werden.








hhninja81 schrieb:


> Das hört nicht gut an!!
> 
> Ich habe auch genau vor einem Jahr einen Riss an meinem alten Rahmen  entdeckt und mich über die kulante Entscheidung von Rotwild gefreut.  Leider musste ich 6 Monate auf den neuen Rahmen warten...
> 
> ...


Danke, Marcus!


----------



## zuki (3. November 2011)

Ach Du kagge. Ich hoffe es ist wie in 99% aller Fälle harmlos. Du erinnerst Dich sicher an den Lackabplatzer? Da hatte ich ja auch ein mulmiges Gefühl, nach Rücksprache mit dem Importeur juckt mich so etwas gar nicht mehr...
Karbonfaser hält doch eine Menge aus!

Also ToiToiToi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (3. November 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Ach Du kagge. Ich hoffe es ist wie in 99% aller Fälle harmlos. Du erinnerst Dich sicher an den Lackabplatzer? Da hatte ich ja auch ein mulmiges Gefühl, nach Rücksprache mit dem Importeur juckt mich so etwas gar nicht mehr...
> Karbonfaser hält doch eine Menge aus!
> 
> Also ToiToiToi


Danke, aber an dieser Stelle ist es kein Lackplatzer.

  :kotz:


----------



## zuki (3. November 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Danke, aber an dieser Stelle ist es kein Lackplatzer.
> 
> :kotz:



Argh, jetzt habe ich erst das Foto gesehen.  Sollte es keinen Ersatz geben. Das kann man an der Stelle aber gut reparieren lassen!


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. November 2011)

Wie DeathProof schon meinte: positiv denken!


 Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. November 2011)

Ich hab' mich jetzt auch mal in dein Fotoalbum verirrt und die Sache begutachtet. Du bist ja nicht der Erstbesitzer, somit wird das vermutlich eher schwierig 
Immerhin hast du noch ein Zweitrad.


----------



## zuki (4. November 2011)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Du bist ja nicht der Erstbesitzer, somit wird das vermutlich eher schwierig


Ach so. Dann ist es in der Tat schiwerig.
Aber wie ich bereits schrieb. Die Stelle sollte für eine Reparatur eher ein Idealfall sein. Und wenn das Rohr geflickt ist, würde ich das Carbon für die Sattelstütze eh anders schlitzen. 

Z.B.: Hier http://polytube-cycles.de


----------



## MS1980 (4. November 2011)

oh man, das mit den Riss ist echt nicht schön ... 

denn drück ich mal die Daumen das du es wieder hin bekommst ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (4. November 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> oh man, das mit den Riss ist echt nicht schön ...
> 
> *denn drück ich mal die Daumen* das du es wieder hin bekommst ...


Dankeschön!!!


----------



## hhninja81 (4. November 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Bohr' Mal nicht in der Wunde rum...
> 
> Scheint so.
> 
> ...



Und.... was hat der Händler gesagt? Ich hoffe etwas Erfreuliches!!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (4. November 2011)

Ach Du schei55e! Da wird es hoffentlich einen neuen Rahmen von CD geben!
Ich wuensche Dir "kein Schaden ohne Nutzen"......wenn dadurch ein neuer Rahmen rausspringt.....


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. November 2011)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Ach Du schei55e! Da wird es hoffentlich einen neuen Rahmen von CD geben!
> Ich wuensche Dir "kein Schaden ohne Nutzen"......wenn dadurch ein neuer Rahmen rausspringt.....


Danke!


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. November 2011)




----------



## dogdaysunrise (4. November 2011)

Nein.......ja........
Ebenso das hier:


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. November 2011)

Was denn???


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. November 2011)

Man muss sich etwas ablenken =/


----------



## dogdaysunrise (4. November 2011)

Falls das Bild nicht erscheint, anhnag.

Lenk Dich doch besser mit sowas ab:


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. November 2011)

Das Rohloff-Taurine ist einsame Spitze  (auch, wenn das noch schöner ginge)

Das MOOTS:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (4. November 2011)




----------



## bikeaddicted (4. November 2011)




----------



## dogdaysunrise (4. November 2011)

Mmmhh! Richtig schoen!


----------



## cpprelude (5. November 2011)

Bis auf den Vorbau.


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. November 2011)

Der Rahmen hat ca. 20g zugenommen...

Vllt. durch Reste von Montagepaste... 

...und Steinschlagschutzfolie...







P.S.: Und für die ganz Genauen: Der Rahmen ist nicht über das Schaltauge auf dem Boden abgestütz


----------



## MS1980 (5. November 2011)

wird der jetzt eingeschickt,oder wieso hast alles abgebaut?


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. November 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> wird der jetzt eingeschickt,oder wieso hast alles abgebaut?


Weis nicht, was wird.

Ich hoffe...


Evtl. wird er repariert.


Alles abgebaut, da ich das Rad sowieso nicht fahren kann.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. November 2011)

Och neee, oder..?!  

Jetzt hast du dein Rad Stück für Stück deinen Wünschen nach verfeinert und dann sowas..
Blöde Sache. Und mehr wie ärgerlich! 

Hast du dein Fully noch?

Gruss aus Hessen


----------



## scotty33 (6. November 2011)

Mensch, dir passieren aber auch Sachen. Da hoffe ich ja, das du aus der Sache positiv raus kommst. Aber wieso weiÃt du nicht so recht, was du jetzt machen sollst. Viele MÃ¶glichkeiten gibtâs da doch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (13. November 2011)

wie siehts bei dir im moment aus???? 
Hast du schon was neues oder lässt du ihn reparieren??


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. November 2011)

Es tut sich was...


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. November 2011)

Schön, sowas zu hören.
Meine Fatty klappert neuerdings bei Schlägen von unten. Wenn ich die zu Kohl oder Eighty Aid schicke (hat in 10 Jahren wohl auch noch keinen Service gesehen), muss ich wohl temporär auf's Fusion mit Phaon umsteigen.

Viel Glück mit dem Taurine! Auf dass wir im Januar wieder 'ne Runde drehen können


----------



## MS1980 (13. November 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Es tut sich was...


 
das hört sich ja mal ganz gut an, sagst uns auch was?

isser nun nach CD gegangen?


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. November 2011)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Schön, sowas zu hören.
> Meine Fatty klappert neuerdings bei Schlägen von unten. Wenn ich die zu Kohl oder Eighty Aid schicke (hat in 10 Jahren wohl auch noch keinen Service gesehen), muss ich wohl temporär auf's Fusion mit Phaon umsteigen.


Tu das!

Werde ich auch bald machen müssen...




			
				lupus_bhg schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Glück mit dem Taurine! Auf dass wir im Januar wieder 'ne Runde drehen können


Danke!!!


Erfolg wäre mir deutlich lieber...


...nich nur eine Runde...




MS1980 schrieb:


> das hört sich ja mal ganz gut an, *sagst uns auch was?*
> 
> isser nun nach CD gegangen?



Nö.

Wäre zu früh.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. November 2011)

Deine Laune oder momentane Stimmung spiegelt sich in deinen Antworten wieder.
Die fallen nämlich kürzer aus wie gewohnt!
Verständlich!! 
 - Soll auch nicht falsch rüberkommen. Man(n) merkt es nur...

Ich wäre auch total *_dasdarfichhiernichtschreiben_* !!

Wird schon wieder werden!!! 

Sollte es Neuigkeiten geben......   Weißt bescheid!

Schönes Wochenende & mal wieder kränkelnde Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (13. November 2011)

Dir auch! Gute Besserung 

Grüße!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. November 2011)

Fällt mir gerade ein...  Dein Müsing ist verkauft??


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. November 2011)

Ja, größtenteils.


----------



## onkel_scheune (15. November 2011)

Mein herzliches Beileid. 
Ich habe heute auch meinen neuen Trail SL Rahmen wieder zu DHL geschafft, da das Steuerrohr durch den Transport deformiert ist. Mal schauen wie die sich anstellen.

Was sagt ihr dazu? Ist definitiv leichter als manch Carbonstütze und kostet einen Bruchteil.
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...Sattelstuetze-Alloy-SL-400mm-190g::26336.html


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. November 2011)

SchÃ¶nen Dank auch...


SchÃ¶ne Sch...


Also die StÃ¼tze ist schon etwas verdÃ¤chtig... 

Leicht (190g bei 27,2x400), sehr gÃ¼nstig und keine GewichtsbeschrÃ¤nkung.

Aber testen schadet doch nicht.

Ich wÃ¼rde aber ungern wieder eine AlustÃ¼tze fahren wollen.

Auch, wenn das Gewicht einer KCNC reizt.


Aber 40â¬ fÃ¼r die verlinkte Funworks StÃ¼tze ist schon krass.

Da komme ich ja fast in Versuchung...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. November 2011)

onkel_scheune schrieb:


> Mein herzliches Beileid.
> Ich habe heute auch meinen neuen Trail SL Rahmen wieder zu DHL geschafft, da das Steuerrohr durch den Transport deformiert ist. Mal schauen wie die sich anstellen.
> 
> *Was sagt ihr dazu?* Ist definitiv leichter als manch Carbonstütze und kostet einen Bruchteil.
> http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...Sattelstuetze-Alloy-SL-400mm-190g::26336.html




Hatte eine im Rocky, hatte eine im OnOne und jetzt eine im Chaka/Poison.
Für das Geld ok, aber das Gewicht stimmte nie! Die hatten einiges mehr..!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. November 2011)

Glaube "Sixpack" hat die auch..!? Wie überall: Einfach sein Schildchen drankleben...


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. November 2011)

Einiges mehr an Gewicht?

+50g???


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. November 2011)

Bei mir immer so knappe 30-40g..


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. November 2011)

Das ist deftig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_scheune (15. November 2011)

Danke für die Infos, Jungs.
Dann werd ich doch zur Syntace P6 in Carbon greifen oder beide kaufen und einfach mal probieren.

@bikeaddicted
Würde es dich stören, wenn ich gelegentlich ein Foto von meinem neuen Projekt hier poste? Ist kein Problem, wenn du "nein" sagst. Wollte nur mal fragen obs erlaubt ist bzw. ob Interesse besteht.


----------



## Aalex (16. November 2011)

ich denke du darfst noch nix sagen wegen garantiefall etc

aber da kanondale ne apotheke ist müssen die den eigentlich schon tauschen. 

was war denn nu damit? habs bild nich gefunden


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. November 2011)

onkel_scheune schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos, Jungs.
> Dann werd ich doch zur Syntace P6 in Carbon greifen oder beide kaufen und einfach mal probieren.
> 
> @bikeaddicted
> Würde es dich stören, wenn ich gelegentlich ein Foto von meinem neuen Projekt hier poste? Ist kein Problem, wenn du "nein" sagst. Wollte nur mal fragen obs erlaubt ist bzw. ob Interesse besteht.



Nett, dass Du fragst!

Würdest Du verraten, wie Dein Aufbau (grob) werden soll?

Interesse besteht.

Auch, wenn es gelegentlich weh tun könnte...


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. November 2011)

Aalex schrieb:


> ich denke du darfst noch nix sagen wegen garantiefall etc
> 
> aber da kanondale ne apotheke ist müssen die den eigentlich schon tauschen.
> 
> was war denn nu damit? habs bild nich gefunden



Fast richtig...


Was damit war?

Riss im Sitzrohr, oben, ausgehend vom Schlitz, der die Klemmung der Sattelstütze ermöglicht, unten.

Ca. 1cm lang.

Dann habe ich noch einen eventuellen Riss (kann ein Lackriss sein) am Übergang von rechter Sitzstrebe zum Sitzrohr.


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. November 2011)

www.actionsports.de/de/Komponenten/...ght-Sattelstuetze-Carbon-Pro-120g::24114.html

Die reizt krass... nur leider zu kurz... und nur 90kg Fahrergewichtsbeschränkung?

Bisschen wenig Reserve...

Eine KCNC Ti Prolite würde ich aber testen 

Wird schon halten...


----------



## onkel_scheune (16. November 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Nett, dass Du fragst!
> 
> Würdest Du verraten, wie Dein Aufbau (grob) werden soll?
> 
> ...



Na klar würde ich das verraten, danke dass du es genehmigst.  Angefangen wird mit einem Trail SL HS Rahmen (der jetzt aber wieder bei DHL zur Begutachtung ist). Gabel (aktuelle Fatty), Sattel und Steursatz sind geordert. Das Ganze soll einigermaßen leicht (um die 9kg) aber auch voll funktionsfähig aufgebaut werden. Da ich gestern wieder etwas im Netz gestöbert habe, wird wahrscheinlich verbaut:
- Laufradsatz - Fun Works (1490g), schwarz und den passenden Schnellspannern
- Bremse - Hope Tech X2 Evo mit 183er Scheiben, schwarzer Spider
- Syntace P6 Stütze mit Fun Works Schelle
- Schaltung wollte ich komplett die neue XT in schwarz nehmen, da bin ich aber nocht nicht wirklich sicher
- Lenker? (vielleicht Duraflite, weil gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht), 25,4 oder 31,8?
- Vorbau? -Auswahl ist aber begrenzt.
- Nokon Schaltzüge in schwarz
- Reifen? gar keine Ahnung

Jo, das wars erst mal. Nichts spektakuläres. Wenns mit den 9kg passt würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn drüber isses auch wurscht.

Für Anregungen bin ich offen. Ach ja, der Rahmen ist farblich schwarz-weiß-grün. Vielleicht hilft das?!


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. November 2011)

Hi!


Na, bei den Plänen kannst Du hier gerne Deine Fortschritte posten!


Lenker: 31,8
Vorbau: Leonardi
Reifen: RaceKing Supersonic/Black Chilli Compound 2,2


Stellt sich mir nur die Frage, weshalb Du als Grundlage den Trail Rahmen wählst.

HS=???


----------



## onkel_scheune (16. November 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> Na, bei den Plänen kannst Du hier gerne Deine Fortschritte posten!
> ...



Weil ich erstens nicht auf Plaste stehe (das ist aber meine ganz eigene Meinung und soll Plaste nicht allgemein verurteilen) und zweitens habe ich den Rahmen für einen sehr guten Preis (in einer für mich sehr angenehmen Farbgebung) bekommen und ich hoffe er passt mir besser als mein cad² in L. Der neue ist nämlich XL. Bei 1,90 Körpergröße sollte das passen. Und jünger werde ich auch nicht 

Hast du Infos/Erfahrungen zum Leonardi? Würde sonst den normalen von CD nehmen und mit der Länge etwas experimentieren.

Macht sich der größere Durchmesser so bemerkbar?

Die Reifen sollen ordentlich Grip haben, da sind 10g mehr nicht so wichtig. Ist das bei den Contis gegeben? Kennst du das Gewicht?

Würde mich über eine Zusammenarbeit/Austausch von Meinungen und Erfahrungen sehr freuen. Ich selber fahre seit gut 16 Jahren aktiv MTB/RR und hab auch so die ein oder andere Erfahrung gemacht.


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. November 2011)

onkel_scheune schrieb:


> Weil ich erstens nicht auf Plaste stehe (das ist aber meine ganz eigene Meinung und soll Plaste nicht allgemein verurteilen) und zweitens habe ich den Rahmen für einen sehr guten Preis (in einer für mich sehr angenehmen Farbgebung) bekommen und ich hoffe er passt mir besser als mein cad² in L. Der neue ist nämlich XL. Bei 1,90 Körpergröße sollte das passen. Und jünger werde ich auch nicht
> 
> Hast du Infos/Erfahrungen zum Leonardi? Würde sonst den normalen von CD nehmen und mit der Länge etwas experimentieren.
> 
> ...



Verstehe!

Ich bin 1,95 groß.

Müssen uns Mal treffen!


Erfahrungen mit dem Leo habe ich nicht.

Sch. nicht mit Geld.

Also die Vernunft sagt: Cannondale

Leonardi: schick, geil gearbeitet, nicht schwer. Sollte steif sein.


Ich sach ma so:

Der Ritchey fühlt sich steifer an, als der 25,4x600 Schmolke.

Alles bestimmt subjektiv.


Wegen der Reifen: ich will die haben!

Ich bin durch mit Schwalbe.

Maxxis ist gut.

Schreib Nino alias chunntdrus an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (16. November 2011)

Mein Akku gibt gleich auf...


----------



## onkel_scheune (17. November 2011)

Für ein Treffen bin ich zu haben!!!!!

Hab mir heute den Leonardi im Netz angeschaut - ich finde den absolut zum ... ein leichter Brechreiz überkommt mich ......

Dann wird es wohl doch einer von CD werden. Lenker mache ich dann auch Syntace ....

Wenn alles gut verläuft ist spätestens Samstag die neue Gabel da. Ick freu mir!

Hoffe, du hast den Aku wieder geladen


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. November 2011)

Nice! 


http://r2-bike.com/Leonardi-Racing-Lefty-Fatty-Vorbau

Findest Du den echt so hässlich?

Ist was anderes, als immer 'nur" Cannondale.

Halt das Gegenteil vom CD - nicht glatt und rund sondern mit Ecken und Kanten.

Dazu finde ich die Klemmung des Fattyschafts/Leftyrohrs klasse.

...da trifft das mit den Ecken und Kanten natürlich nicht zu.


Schön, freue mich!

Dann geht es hier wieder weiter mit CANNONDALE! 

Wie es mit meinem Rahmen weitergeht?

Gestern wurde der Rahmen vom Händler zu Cannondale eingeschickt.


Der Akku is gleich wieder alle...


----------



## MS1980 (17. November 2011)

ich drück dir die daumen, das sie den wieder schick machen ... 

vielleicht bekommst ja auch nen neuen ... das wäre denn ja das große LOS ...

also ... Toi Toi Toi ...


----------



## onkel_scheune (19. November 2011)

Muuuuuaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh, gestern Paket von DHL bekommen. Ich freue mich wie ein kleines Kind und dann DAS: mein Rahmen war nicht bei der Reklastelle, die haben es mir einfach wieder zugesand. Also wieder zum DHL point und nachgefragt was da los ist. Das kann schon mal passieren und wir schicken es noch mal .... blablabla .... nicht mit "Tut uns leid, entschuldigung". Ich hab bestimmt schon ne Akte im Kundencenter, die freuen sich schon auf meine Mails.

Vor einer halben Stunde ist aber was angekommen: DIE GABEL!!!! YEAHHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. November 2011)

Mmmm... 


Da braucht man Ausdauer und Nerven...


"Wenigstens" ist die Gabel da 

Auspacken - Wiegen - Zeigen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_scheune (19. November 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Mmmm...
> 
> 
> Da braucht man Ausdauer und Nerven...
> ...




Ausgepackt und Fotos gemacht. Mit dem Wiegen muss ichwarten, die neue Waage gibts erst zu Weihnachten


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. November 2011)

Uhhh...


----------



## onkel_scheune (19. November 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Uhhh...



Ich fasse das jetzt als positiv auf. Das mit der Waage nervt. Meine Frau möchte sie mir aber unbedingt schenken und bin ich mal nicht so ... 

Steuersatz müsste Anfang nächster Woche kommen und dann wirds interessant. Ich überlege noch ob ich erst Kleinteile (Lenker, Stütze, Schaltung) oder die Großen Brocken (LR-Satz oder Brmese) als Nächstes hole. Hmmmmmmmmm .......

Ich hab gelesen, dass ihr gelegentlich im Harz unterwegs seid. Habt ihr für nächstes Jahr schon was geplant?


----------



## onkel_scheune (19. November 2011)

Aber das bringt alles nix, wenn ich den Rahmen nicht ganz schnell von DHL bekomme.


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. November 2011)

Absolut!




Das musst Du entscheiden 

Da lasse ich mich gerne überraschen!




Der Trip ist leider nicht zustande gekommen.

Aber vielleicht schaffen wir es dieses Jahr.

Sollte doch klappen.

Ne, geplant ist noch nichts.

Haste Bock?


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. November 2011)

Aaaach... das mit DHL wird klappen!


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. November 2011)

Ha! Geplant ist noch nichts? Ich hab' dir den Vorschlag schon gemacht


----------



## hhninja81 (20. November 2011)

Das kann eine richtige Sternfahrt werden, ich könnte mir vorstellen aus Hamburg anzureisen....


----------



## MS1980 (20. November 2011)

Harz lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, werde next Jahr auch wieder dort sein ...

allerdings nicht wenn noch schnee liegt,das war net so schön dort,

Herrentag war optimal weil langes WE ,aber da waren viel zu viele Fußgänger,das hat denn auch nur bedingt Spaß gemacht 

die Brockenstraße hoch ging garnet,da wurden wir nur angepöbelt,wir sollen gefälligst absteigen weil hier auch Fußgänger sind ... das ist ne offizielle Straße wo auch Autos fahren 

aber es gibt ja noch andere schöne Trails dort ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. November 2011)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ha! Geplant ist noch nichts? Ich hab' dir den Vorschlag schon gemacht






Da kannste Mal sehen, wie verplant ich momentan bin.


Mir geht's gerade dreckig...




hhninja81 schrieb:


> Das kann eine richtige Sternfahrt werden, ich könnte mir vorstellen aus Hamburg anzureisen....



Das wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (20. November 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Da kannste Mal sehen, wie verplant ich momentan bin.
> 
> 
> Mir geht's gerade dreckig...



Kopf hoch......alles wird gut!!!!


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. November 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> Harz lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, werde next Jahr auch wieder dort sein ...
> 
> allerdings nicht wenn noch schnee liegt,das war net so schön dort,
> 
> ...



Vielleicht klappt's ja dann mit der gemeinsamen Tour.

Noch ist ja Zeit zum planen...


Welch ein Unsinn mit dem Absteigen auf der Brockenstraße. 


Ja, ja... die Fußgänger...


----------



## onkel_doc (20. November 2011)

warum gehts dir dreckig???

Wegen deinem rahmen oder biste krank?

Wenn bei dir wieder alles ok ist dann kommst mal zu mir biken.
Hab gestern und heut wieder supi wetter gehabt...sorry.


----------



## MS1980 (20. November 2011)

das Wetter ist hier auch suppi, zumindest liegt kein Schnee und regnen tut es auch nicht ...


----------



## cpprelude (20. November 2011)

Edit, hab in's falsche Thema geschrieben und den Beitrag anschlissend HIER durch diesen Satz ersetzt.


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. November 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> warum gehts dir dreckig???
> 
> Wegen deinem rahmen oder biste krank?



Letzteres... geht schon wieder besser... das war sch... 



			
				onkel_doc schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn bei dir wieder alles ok ist dann kommst mal zu mir biken.
> Hab gestern und heut wieder supi wetter gehabt...sorry.



Gerne!

Da fang ich am besten gleich an zu sparen...

Kein Problem... solange ich keine Bilder davon sehe 

Cool, dass Du das Wetter so nutzt/nutzen kannst  




MS1980 schrieb:


> das Wetter ist hier auch suppi, zumindest liegt kein Schnee und regnen tut es auch nicht ...



Jo, hier geht's eigentlich auch... bissl feucht... aber kein Niederschlag.


----------



## onkel_scheune (20. November 2011)

Na dann sollten wir mal was planen. Was aber noch viel wichtiger ist - ich muss im Winter und Frühjahr was machen - mit Frau, Kind und Job ist das gar nicht so einfach. Muss ich mal auf den Kalender schauen, wann sich das nächstes Jahr anbietet. Würde ja gerne mit dem neuen bike.

Sorry, wegen der Waage. Dann werde ich noch nicht montieren sondern abwarten, dann wiegen und posten und zum Schloss die Montage mit Endergebnis.
Ich finds schon wieder richtig geil mit euch Irren. So sind Radfahrer!!!!! Da brauchste 
nicht viele Worte!


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. November 2011)

onkel_scheune schrieb:


> Na dann sollten wir mal was planen. Was aber noch viel wichtiger ist - ich muss im Winter und Frühjahr was machen - mit Frau, Kind und Job ist das gar nicht so einfach. Muss ich mal auf den Kalender schauen, wann sich das nächstes Jahr anbietet.



Die Koordination wird vermutlich das schwierigste.

Schau Mal 




			
				onkel_scheune schrieb:
			
		

> Würde ja gerne mit dem neuen bike.



Yeah!



			
				onkel_scheune schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, wegen der Waage. Dann werde ich noch nicht montieren sondern abwarten, dann wiegen und posten und zum Schloss die Montage mit Endergebnis.
> Ich finds schon wieder richtig geil mit euch Irren. So sind Radfahrer!!!!! Da brauchste
> nicht viele Worte!



Macht doch nix.

Also wenn Du nicht sofort mit dem Bike fahren kannst, dann wäre ich für diese Vorgehensweise.

Aber bis Weihnachten ist's noch etwas hin... 

Willst Du so lange warten?


----------



## onkel_scheune (21. November 2011)

Jo, bis Weihnachten ist es noch ein langer Weg. Ich kann ja immer mal schreiben, wann was neues bei mir ankommt?!

Heute ist der Rahmen aus dem DHL-Center wieder bei mir aufgeschlagen und innerhalb der nächsten 14 Tage sollten die sich noch mal melden, wie sie den schaden regulieren wollen.

Und die von stadler lassen sich auch Zeit mit dem Steuersatz ..... :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (21. November 2011)

onkel_scheune schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, bis Weihnachten ist es noch ein langer Weg. Ich kann ja immer mal schreiben, wann was neues bei mir ankommt?!


Na klar!




			
				onkel_scheune schrieb:
			
		

> Heute ist der Rahmen aus dem DHL-Center wieder bei mir aufgeschlagen und innerhalb der nächsten 14 Tage sollten die sich noch mal melden, wie sie den schaden regulieren wollen.


Mmmm...

Hätte erwartet, dass die jetzt 'ne Ansage machen.

14 Tage... Pfff...




			
				onkel_scheune schrieb:
			
		

> Und die von stadler lassen sich auch Zeit mit dem Steuersatz ..... :-(


Hast Du den dort online bestellt?

Ich geh' ja sonst ganz gerne zu Stadler.


----------



## onkel_scheune (22. November 2011)

Hast Du den dort online bestellt?

Ich geh' ja sonst ganz gerne zu Stadler.[/QUOTE]


War dort und hab ihn bestellt. Auskunft war, dass der auf Lager ist. Vor 5 Minuten dort wieder angerufen - Liefertermin im Mai 2012 
Bescheuert oder was?! Und dr.cannondale hat das Ding auch nicht. Wasn nun? Ich will, ich will, ich will ................

Hat jemand von euch ne Idee???????????????


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. November 2011)

onkel_scheune schrieb:


> bikeaddicted schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Argh.

Die haben manchmal viel um die Ohren.

Geld hast Du schon zurück, nehme ich an.

Schreib Mal den krawallbruder an.
Der hat erst kürzlich bei "Wie viele Cannondalefahrer gibt es hier?" einen angeboten... für bikefun2009 glaube ich...

Der brauchte ihn dann, meine ich, nicht.


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. November 2011)

Vielleicht kann man den hier noch erstehen:

http://www.headshok.fahrrad-kohl.de/shop/article_072/Steuersatz-SI.html?shop_param=cid=5&aid=072&

???


----------



## onkel_scheune (22. November 2011)

Fahrrad Kohl haben den noch da. Mal schauen ob ich bei Stadler stonieren kann ....


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. November 2011)

onkel_scheune schrieb:


> Fahrrad Kohl haben den noch da. Mal schauen ob ich bei Stadler stonieren kann ....



Die von Stadler sind kooperativ.




Kann ja nich sein, dass Du ein HALBES JAHR warten müsstest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_scheune (24. November 2011)

DHl soll sich mal aussch.... ich will ja endlich wissen, wofür ich das Weihnachtsgeld ausgebe.


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. November 2011)

onkel_scheune schrieb:


> DHl soll sich mal aussch.... ich will ja endlich wissen, wofür ich das Weihnachtsgeld ausgebe.


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. November 2011)

Heute ist ein guter Tag 


(vom Rahmen gibt's noch nix Neues)


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. November 2011)




----------



## onkel_scheune (24. November 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Heute ist ein guter Tag
> 
> 
> (vom Rahmen gibt's noch nix Neues)



Was gibts denn sonst noch schönes????


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. November 2011)

onkel_scheune schrieb:


> Was gibts denn sonst noch schönes????



Siehe Post #996


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. November 2011)

Was hast du damit vor? Den Rahmen bis in die kleinsten Ecken abschleifen? 
Übrigens sehr praktisch, wenn man mal Inbus Schrauben an den Bremsscheiben rundgedreht hat. Seitdem fahre ich Centerlock...


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. November 2011)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Was hast du damit vor?


Langsam, langsam... habe schon lange was vor...



			
				lupus_bhg schrieb:
			
		

> Den Rahmen bis in die kleinsten Ecken abschleifen?


looooooool.

Wie denn?

Der ist ja nicht mehr da.



			
				lupus_bhg schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens sehr praktisch, wenn man mal Inbus Schrauben an den Bremsscheiben rundgedreht hat. Seitdem fahre ich Centerlock...


:/

Habe Torx-Schrauben  +


----------



## onkel_doc (24. November 2011)

neeeeee!!!!!! jetzt wirst du auch noch zum dremelkönig

Richtiger leichtbau braucht keinen dremel...


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. November 2011)

Was soll das denn heißen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (24. November 2011)

onkel_scheune schrieb:


> Was gibts denn sonst noch schönes????



Ich habe heute Geburtstag.......


----------



## zuki (25. November 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute Geburtstag.......



Herzlichen Glückwunsch, nachträglich .


----------



## onkel_doc (25. November 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Was soll das denn heißen???



Ich hoffe blos, du fängst nicht damit an leichtbauteile noch leichter zu dremeln. Das brauchts einfach nicht in meinen augen. Kann dich natürlich nicht davon abhalten...oder vielleicht doch???​


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. November 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute Geburtstag.......



Na dann von meiner Seite aus auch alles Gute nachträglich!


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. November 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Ich hoffe blos, du fängst nicht damit an leichtbauteile noch leichter zu dremeln. Das brauchts einfach nicht in meinen augen. Kann dich natürlich nicht davon abhalten...oder vielleicht doch???​






Ach so 


Keine Angst...


----------



## MS1980 (25. November 2011)

viel spaß beim Dremeln,aber vorsicht, das könnte sehr laut werden ...

da helfen Kopfhörer ganz gut, aber was machen die Nachbarn?


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. November 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> viel spaß beim Dremeln,aber vorsicht, das könnte sehr laut werden ...
> 
> da helfen Kopfhörer ganz gut, aber was machen die Nachbarn?



Ja danke!

Also das Motorgeräusch, selbst bei maximaler Drehzahl, ist erstaunlich leise.

Klar, wenn's an's Bearbeiten von Teilen geht, wird's lauter.


Die hab ich.

Die Nachbarn?

Wird schon passen.


----------



## zuki (25. November 2011)

*OFF TOPIC: *Hat jemand aus dieser netten Thread hier,  Interesse in einem Team am 24 Stunden Rennen am Nürburgring zu fahren (Erstes September Wochenende 2012)?

Ich war dort die letzten zwei Jahre und es war immer recht nett dort. Die Anmeldung würde ich dann vornehmen und auch das Geld vorstrecken.

http://www.radamring.de/de/24h-rennen/24h-mtb/strecke.html


----------



## MS1980 (25. November 2011)

wenn das net so weit weg wäre, und kein Rennen ...

aber so ...  nee, da bin ich raus ... 

trotzdem danke für's Angebot ... gruß Marko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (25. November 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> wenn das net so weit weg wäre, und kein Rennen ...
> 
> aber so ...  nee, da bin ich raus ...
> 
> trotzdem danke für's Angebot ... gruß Marko



Naja, das Rennen ist ja nebensächlich. Es ist eher ein nettes Campingwochenende mit schönen Bikes drumherum.


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. November 2011)

Temporärer Ersatz:







Bissl schwer, geht aber trotzdem erstaunlich gut ab.

Die Federung hinten tut gut.
Bin gefühlt schneller...


----------



## hhninja81 (30. November 2011)

Na siehste.... da fällt einem das warten doch viel leichter!!!

Viel Spaß damit.

Gruß Marcus


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. November 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Na siehste.... da fällt einem das warten doch viel leichter!!!
> 
> Viel Spaß damit.
> 
> Gruß Marcus


Ja danke...!


Viel leichter? Näh.


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. November 2011)

Als Ersatz doch ziemlich brauchbar  Und auch direkt zum Wiegen zu Stadler gefahren, tztztz...


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. November 2011)

Falls man's nicht erkennen kann: 11,75kg


11-12cm Sattelüberhöhung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (30. November 2011)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Als Ersatz doch ziemlich brauchbar


Jo.




			
				lupus_bhg schrieb:
			
		

> Und auch direkt zum Wiegen zu Stadler gefahren, tztztz...


Klar, sonst macht's doch keinen Sinn 


[URL=http://www.smileygarden.de]
	
 
[/URL]


----------



## cpprelude (30. November 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Temporärer Ersatz:


 
Hauptsache mal wieder ein Fahrbarer Untersatz,  Hast bis jetzt bestimm schon 10Kg zugenommen.


----------



## MS1980 (30. November 2011)

na siehste, hast ja doch noch nen brauchbaren untersatz daheim ...

erstmal viel spaß damit, aber die Sattelüberhöhung ist schon extrem ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. November 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Hauptsache mal wieder ein Fahrbarer Untersatz,  Hast bis jetzt bestimm schon 10Kg zugenommen.



Hat echt gut getan, wieder im Sattel zu sitzen.


Traue mich gar nicht auf die Waage!!!

Das wäre zu krass. Im Sommer war ich ja happy, aber jetzt...



MS1980 schrieb:


> na siehste, hast ja doch noch nen brauchbaren untersatz daheim ...
> 
> erstmal viel spaß damit, aber die Sattelüberhöhung ist schon extrem ...



Ja, danke!


Die Überhöhung geht doch... 

Fühlt sich bis jetzt ganz gut an.
Werde die Stütze aber vermutlich um 1-2cm absenken.
Zu viel Gewicht auf'm Vorderrad muss nicht sein.


----------



## DeathProof (1. Dezember 2011)

Sieht ja gar nicht so schlecht aus, wie ich sehe haste die Griffe dran - und taugen die dir denn? 
Sonst versuch einfach die dünneren die reichen mir völlig (u. sparen ca. 10-15g).


----------



## bikeaddicted (1. Dezember 2011)

DeathProof schrieb:


> Sieht ja gar nicht so schlecht aus, wie ich sehe haste die Griffe dran - und taugen die dir denn?
> Sonst versuch einfach die dünneren die reichen mir völlig (u. sparen ca. 10-15g).


Ja, danke!

Geht schon... aber so ein Cannondale Carbon HT mit Fatty ist schon 'ne andere Welt...


Also auf dem Taurine hatte ich rechts Schmerzen.

Werde weiter testen...

Meinst Du, mit dünneren Griffen wird's besser?


----------



## DeathProof (1. Dezember 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Meinst Du, mit dünneren Griffen wird's besser?



Könnte durch aus sein, wenn du eher kleinere Hände hast muss man weniger stark greifen um die dünneren Griffe zu halten (das ist aber nur meine Theorie). Bei mir gehts mit dünneren deutlich besser, ich hatte vorher Richtey WCS (waren etwas dicker u. wesentlich weicher) und jetzt gehts wunderbar mit den Racer's Edge + Handschuhe.


----------



## bikeaddicted (1. Dezember 2011)

DeathProof schrieb:


> Könnte durch aus sein, wenn du eher kleinere Hände hast muss man weniger stark greifen um die dünneren Griffe zu halten (das ist aber nur meine Theorie). Bei mir gehts mit dünneren deutlich besser, ich hatte vorher Richtey WCS (waren etwas dicker u. wesentlich weicher) und jetzt gehts wunderbar mit den Racer's Edge + Handschuhe.


Dünnere sind demnach gar nichts für mich.

Werde mir wieder dicke Moosgummigriffe á la Ritchey WCS zulegen müssen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Dezember 2011)

Das Rad gefällt mir recht gut!  
Warum haste nicht schon viel früher schon umgebaut?

Grüße


----------



## bikeaddicted (1. Dezember 2011)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das Rad gefällt mir recht gut!
> Warum haste nicht schon viel früher schon umgebaut?
> 
> Grüße



Schön!

Ich finde es ja auch nett...


Das kann ich Dir bei Gelegenheit Mal schreiben 


LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (5. Dezember 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


>



HOffe doch das deins bald mal zurück ist.

Das ding hier sieht echt klasse aus.


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. Dezember 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> HOffe doch das deins bald mal zurück ist.


Wieso...?



			
				onke_doc schrieb:
			
		

> Das ding hier sieht echt klasse aus.


Finde ich auch. (Geht aber noch deutlich besser...)

-> Aufsatteln und Rennen fahren.


----------



## MS1980 (6. Dezember 2011)

ja genau, gibt's schon was neues ...  

das CD sieht wirklich schön aus ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. Dezember 2011)

Nee, leider nix neues.

-> Zumindest weis ich nichts davon.


Langsam wird das echt öde mit "Abwarten und Tee trinken"...


----------



## MS1980 (6. Dezember 2011)

kann ich mir vorstellen ...


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Dezember 2011)

zum glück hast du dir was neues geholt. Ich könnt keine woche ohne ein MTB sein. Das wäre die hölle für mich. Hab was neues gesichtet

Vielleicht gibts bald was hübsches für mich...weiteres wird dann eventuell noch kommen. Muss morgen mal schauen obs mir gefällt.

Dafür muss dann leider das grüne aus stahl weichen
Wir werden sehen...


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. Dezember 2011)

"Neue" Ashima Bremsscheibe...






...interessant...


Gibt's die wo zu kaufen?


----------



## MS1980 (7. Dezember 2011)

is aber keine 160er oder? 

gewicht ist natürlich klasse,

jedoch würde ICH mir sowas nie wieder ans Bike schrauben


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. Dezember 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> is aber keine 160er oder?
> 
> gewicht ist natürlich klasse,
> 
> jedoch würde ICH mir sowas nie wieder ans Bike schrauben


160mm!

Ich schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_scheune (7. Dezember 2011)

Steuersatz und Bremse sollten diese Woche noch zu mir kommen. Ein Fest.


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Dezember 2011)

onkel_scheune schrieb:


> Steuersatz und Bremse sollten diese Woche noch zu mir kommen. Ein Fest.


Wenn's so weit ist: Bilder her!


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. Dezember 2011)

Heute war was schönes in der Post:


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. Dezember 2011)

Gar nicht Mal so schwer:



 



...wenn man bedenkt, dass die hoch bauen und 2,2" breit sind und die 1,9er Larsen TT mit 382/388g wiegen...


----------



## MS1980 (9. Dezember 2011)

die sind echt gut und sehr volumenös ... sie fahren sich auch richtig gut, nur im gelände nicht ganz soviel grip ... sonst TOP !!!


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. Dezember 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> die sind echt gut und sehr volumenös ... sie fahren sich auch richtig gut, nur im gelände nicht ganz soviel grip ... sonst TOP !!!


Will morgen kurz testen...


Wenn der Druck PASST, dann sollte es DER Reifen sein.


Kannst Du mir bei der Laufrichtung helfen?

Ich würde einfach so montieren, dass an VR+HR die Mittelstollen nach vorn zeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (9. Dezember 2011)

auf den Seiten sind Pfeile drauf, die zeigen die Laufrichtung ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. Dezember 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> auf den Seiten sind Pfeile drauf, die zeigen die Laufrichtung ...


Komm her und zeig mir die!!! 

Sind keine drauf.


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Dezember 2011)

Bei meinen RaceKing sind sie nur auf einer Seite (der rechten) drauf.
Die Reifen kommen aber so drauf, wie es sich gehört


----------



## Aalex (10. Dezember 2011)

der stollen in der mitte isn pfeil, der zeigt auch in laufrichtung

der ratzeking ist echt der beste reifen, wenn der nur in der kurve mehr grip hätte bräucht man keinen x king


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. Dezember 2011)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Bei meinen RaceKing sind sie nur auf einer Seite (der rechten) drauf.
> Die Reifen kommen aber so drauf, wie es sich gehört





Aalex schrieb:


> der stollen in der mitte isn pfeil, der zeigt auch in laufrichtung
> 
> der ratzeking ist echt der beste reifen, wenn der nur in der kurve mehr grip hätte bräucht man keinen x king


Danke.


Reifen sind montiert, wie's sich gehört.

Ggf. dreh' ich den hinteren um.


----------



## MS1980 (10. Dezember 2011)

bei meinen waren welche drauf und auf mein jetzigen Supersonic's sind auch welche drauf ...

wieso bei deinen keine drauf sind ist echt seltsam ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. Dezember 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> bei meinen waren welche drauf und auf mein jetzigen Supersonic's sind auch welche drauf ...
> 
> wieso bei deinen keine drauf sind ist echt seltsam ...


...zumindest auf den Seiten steht nix...

Ist mir jetzt auch wurscht.


----------



## hhninja81 (10. Dezember 2011)

Moin moin die Herren,

ich wette mich euch! Wenn das meine Ex-Freundin sehen könnte, würde sie mich noch mal verlassen 





Gruß Marcus


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. Dezember 2011)

muntert etwas auf 


Aber ich würde mein Radl nich so waschen...


----------



## hhninja81 (10. Dezember 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> muntert etwas auf
> 
> 
> Aber ich würde mein Radl nich so waschen...



Nur den gröbsten Schmutz habe ich so abgewaschen.... Ich bin heute vom Schnee überrascht worden und habe keine andere Möglichkeit gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (10. Dezember 2011)

Bäääh. Schnee....


----------



## MS1980 (10. Dezember 2011)

@hhninja:

in der dusche mußt soviel putzen, ne Wanne is da schon besser


----------



## hhninja81 (10. Dezember 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> @hhninja:
> 
> in der dusche mußt soviel putzen, ne Wanne is da schon besser



Ich wohne in Eimsbüttel, da gibt es keine Wannen


----------



## MS1980 (10. Dezember 2011)

in Mariental schon ... 


aber, ich mach es immer schön an der der Tanke, mit Eimer, Lappen und ne menge Putzlappen ... 

Achja und im Hintergrund Music aus m Auto ...


----------



## cpprelude (11. Dezember 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> "Neue" Ashima Bremsscheibe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hä,  wessen Bremsscheibe ist das jetzt?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Dezember 2011)

Schöööön leicht..  ..und hübsch!  Ich habe nur immer Angst, dass die Dinger sich zusammenfalten bei harten Bremsungen.


----------



## hhninja81 (12. Dezember 2011)

Moin die Herren,

ich brauche mal eure Hilfe. Ich will mir für zuhause einen Montageständer kaufen und habe zwei Dinger zur Auswahl.


http://r2-bike.com/TOPEAK-Montagestaender-Prep-Stand-Max

oder so was....

https://www.boc24.de/produkt/Zubeho...gestaender-faltbar____11821_16005__11533.html

welchen würdet ihr nehmen oder gibt es einen besseren (bis ca. 100)..

Sorry, dass ich mit dieser Frage den Thread voll müll. Aber bei Euch bin ich mir sicher, dass die Antworten erst gemeint 

Danke und Gruß Marcus


----------



## MS1980 (12. Dezember 2011)

hey Marcus ...

der von R2 sieht ziemlich merkwürdig aus, den von BOC würde ich persönlich nehmen, da er auch ne Schale hat wo man gleicht Teile rein packen kann 

aber ich würde auch mal ebay oder ähnliches durch suchen,da bekommt man ja auch viel für gutes Geld ...


----------



## cpprelude (12. Dezember 2011)

Muss er unbedingt drei Standbeine haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (12. Dezember 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> hey Marcus ...
> 
> der von R2 sieht ziemlich merkwürdig aus, den von BOC würde ich persönlich nehmen, da er auch ne Schale hat wo man gleicht Teile rein packen kann
> 
> aber ich würde auch mal ebay oder ähnliches durch suchen,da bekommt man ja auch viel für gutes Geld ...



Den von BOC habe ich in roter Lackierung beim Bike Discount in Bonn gekauft. Dort heißt er "Veloman" oder so ähnlich.
Der Aufbau war ein echtes Geduldsspiel. Auch in der Funktion ist das Dingen nicht sooo toll. Alles verdammt Schwergängig.


----------



## hhninja81 (13. Dezember 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Tipps, das Ding von Topeak finde ich persönlich sehr gut, weil es sehr kompakt ist....

Ich werde morgen mal zu BOC gehen und mir die Dinger live ansehen.

Danke
Marcus


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. Dezember 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Hä,  wessen Bremsscheibe ist das jetzt?


Auf jeden Fall nicht meine.

Aber vielleicht bald.




hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin die Herren,
> 
> ich brauche mal eure Hilfe. Ich will mir für zuhause einen Montageständer kaufen und habe zwei Dinger zur Auswahl.
> 
> ...


Keiner von beiden sagt mir zu.

Da würde ich lieber abwarten bis wieder einer bei Penny oder Lidl kommt.
Auch, wenn die nicht 100% zufrieden stellen.
Die 25 sind sie wert.


----------



## cpprelude (13. Dezember 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall nicht meine.
> 
> Aber vielleicht bald.


 
Ich fragte nur ob vielleicht jeman schon Praxiserfahrung damit gemacht hat?

Zwar ca. 15-20g schwerer aber ich finde das der Ultralight besser aussieht, was meint ihr?


----------



## stevensmanic (13. Dezember 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Ich fragte nur ob vielleicht jeman schon Praxiserfahrung damit gemacht hat?
> 
> Zwar ca. 15-20g schwerer aber ich finde das der Ultralight besser aussieht, was meint ihr?


 

so ne bremsscheibe ist doch eigentlich indiskutabel. selbst die ultralight hält ja nicht gescheit. hab dieses jahr  eine selbst zerlegt, ne 160er am hinterrad wohlgemerkt, und hab noch MEHRERE bei rennen das zeitliche segnen sehen.

die bremse ist vielleicht nicht unbedingt die stelle an der mans mit dem leichtbau übertreiben sollte 

gruß


----------



## cpprelude (13. Dezember 2011)

Das war ja auch mit einer der gründe warum ich abstand von der da oben halten wollte.
Was? Wie schwer bist du denn oder ist selbst die Ultralight schon so schlecht.

Die ist doch nur 15g leichter als eine serienmäßige Avid Bremsscheibe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevensmanic (13. Dezember 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Das war ja auch mit einer der gründe warum ich abstand von der da oben halten wollte.
> Was? Wie schwer bist du denn oder ist selbst die Ultralight schon so schlecht.
> 
> Die ist doch nur 15g leichter als eine serienmäßige Avid Bremsscheibe.


 

hab gerade mal zwischen 69-71kg  daran lags also eher net 

PS: die aktuellen avid scheiben sind ja auch schon ziemlich ordentlich leicht!

PPS: das mit dem nachträglich ändern muss ich noch üben....

PPS: einer der leute, die ich das dingen beim rennen hab schrotten sehen war nen u15 fahrer, wenn der 50kg hatte wars viel...


----------



## onkel_scheune (14. Dezember 2011)

JUHU, Steuersatz UND Bremsen sind diese Woche eingetroffen!
Verdammt, wann ist endlich Weihnachten? Ich brauch die Waage .........
Und das mit der Delle im Steuerrohr bekommen wir auch hin. Aber dhl ist nicht mehr mein Freund. Die sind so inkompetent ..... ich reg mich schon wieder auf ............ arrrrrrrrrr .... dann nehm ich lieber nochmal die Bremse in die Hand .......... uuuuuuuuhhhhhhhh jaaaaaaaaa, Hope fetzt (jedenfalls rein optisch) .........


----------



## onkel_scheune (14. Dezember 2011)

.... und der Lenker ist auch grad bezahlt .....


----------



## MS1980 (14. Dezember 2011)

Bilder ... Bilder ....


----------



## onkel_scheune (14. Dezember 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> Bilder ... Bilder ....



Würde ich gerne machen, jedoch wollte ich warten bis die Waage da ist. Müsste sonst 2x posten und ich wollte hier nicht alles mit doppelten Bilder zumüllen. Ich hoffe, das ist entschuldigt?!


----------



## MS1980 (14. Dezember 2011)

also willst uns zu Weihnachten erst beschenken? 

die letzten paar Tage würde ich auch noch warten ... 

ich hoffe die anderen haben auch soviel verständnis


----------



## onkel_scheune (17. Dezember 2011)

Sooooooooooo, Rahmen ist heute zum Metaller gegangen. Das sch.... Steuerrohr muss nun gerichtet werden. Vielleicht wirds dieses Jahr noch ...... Lenker sollte Montag kommen


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. Dezember 2011)

onkel_scheune schrieb:


> Sooooooooooo, Rahmen ist heute zum Metaller gegangen. Das sch.... Steuerrohr muss nun gerichtet werden. Vielleicht wirds dieses Jahr noch ...... Lenker sollte Montag kommen


Sehr schön!

Freue mich auf die Bilder nach Heiligabend!

Hast Du schon 'ne Teileliste?
Wie schwer wird's ingesamt?


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. Dezember 2011)

Weis jemand, ob Cannondale zurzeit sein System umstellt?


Schönen 4. Advent Euch


----------



## onkel_scheune (18. Dezember 2011)

Teilleliste steht noch nicht, leider! Ich werde aber definitiv bei 9-fach bleiben.
Gewichte kommen nach Weihnachten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_scheune (18. Dezember 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Weis jemand, ob Cannondale zurzeit sein System umstellt?
> 
> 
> Schönen 4. Advent Euch



Was meinst du mit deiner Frage? Ich hab nur gesehen, dass jetzt die 2012er Modelle zu sehen sind.


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. Dezember 2011)

onkel_scheune schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit deiner Frage? Ich hab nur gesehen, dass jetzt die 2012er Modelle zu sehen sind.



Würde gerne wissen, ob C'dale gerade sein System umstellt.





Ich weis eben nix darüber.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Dezember 2011)

...Wieder nix.... 

Ich hoffe ja immer auf Neuigkeiten von deinem Rahmen...., aber nix! ODER??


----------



## hhninja81 (19. Dezember 2011)

Moin die Herren,

mal etwas gegen den Winterfrust....

http://youtu.be/TaNBuqSuNqk

Euch eine schöne Woche


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. Dezember 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin die Herren,
> 
> mal etwas gegen den Winterfrust....
> 
> ...


Bei dem Video habe ich immer Schiss, dass die da runter fallen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. Dezember 2011)

So, habe was gefunden:

http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showth...e-Website-los-Funzt-ja-gar-nicht-seit-Wochen&

Ab Post #7.

Dass es so lange dauert, scheint wirklich mit der Systemumstellung zu tun zu haben.

Finde ich trotzdem ****************************usw.


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. Dezember 2011)

Hier gibt's noch mehr:

http://forums.mtbr.com/cannondale/hollowgram-spider-cracked-751173.html

http://nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/showt...ungsschwierigkeiten-bei-Cannondale&styleid=64


----------



## onkel_scheune (26. Dezember 2011)

Ich wünsch euch allen ein frohes Fest. Habt ein paar schöne Tage.

Der Weihnachtsmann war auch bei mir - endlich ist die Waage da. Ein paar Teile habe ich schon gewogen und werde sie der Tage einstellen. Und den Rahmen kann ich heute auch noch abholen. Was für ein Fest!


----------



## onkel_scheune (26. Dezember 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> Bilder ... Bilder ....



Da die Waage endlich da ist, gehts jetzt los:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (26. Dezember 2011)

Yes!


----------



## onkel_scheune (27. Dezember 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Yes!



Es geht weiter ....


----------



## onkel_scheune (27. Dezember 2011)

onkel_scheune schrieb:


> Es geht weiter ....



Na prima, die Bilder sollten eigentlich mit dabei sein. Zweiter Versuch ....


----------



## onkel_scheune (27. Dezember 2011)

onkel_scheune schrieb:


> Na prima, die Bilder sollten eigentlich mit dabei sein. Zweiter Versuch ....



Weils so schön war, ein kleiner Nachtisch .....


----------



## onkel_scheune (27. Dezember 2011)

Und gleich noch ne Frage hinter her:
Was haltet ihr von einem Saint Schaltwerk? Der Vorteil - ich kann zwischen verschiedenen Käfiglängen wählen und muss mir nicht so en olles Shimpanso Schaltwerk (XT/XTR) mit ekligen langen Käfig ans Rad schrauben.


----------



## lone_wolf (27. Dezember 2011)

Bin extrem zufrieden mit dem kurzen SAINT Schaltwerk gewesen, absolut top. Fahre momentan das XT Shadow mit mittlerem Käfig - funktioniert gut, aber längst nicht so wie das SAINT.
Werde demnächst wieder auf das SAINT umsteigen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Dezember 2011)

Saint würde ich nun nicht unbedingt an ein CC Rad schrauben. Auch bei den anderen Schaltwerken solltest du die Wahl zwischen lang und kurz haben.

Mal was Anderes: ich bin zwar nicht Ersteller des Themas, aber irgendwie finde ich es komisch, wenn die Leute im Aufbauthema von jemand anderes ihren Aufbau dokumentieren... Aber das muss bikeaddicted entscheiden.


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. Dezember 2011)

onkel_scheune schrieb:


> Und gleich noch ne Frage hinter her:
> Was haltet ihr von einem Saint Schaltwerk? Der Vorteil - ich kann zwischen verschiedenen Käfiglängen wählen und muss mir nicht so en olles Shimpanso Schaltwerk (XT/XTR) mit ekligen langen Käfig ans Rad schrauben.



Ich würde auf X.O Schaltwerk und Schalthebel/Twister umrüsten.


Sehr schöne Teile.
Etwas schwerer Sattel, Pedale, Scheiben, Klemme...

Bei den Scheiben braucht es ja nix richtig leichtes sein.


Was ist das gleich für ein Rahmen, welche Größe und wieviel ?
-> Gerne auch per PN


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. Dezember 2011)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Saint würde ich nun nicht unbedingt an ein CC Rad schrauben.[...]


Sehe ich auch so.



			
				lupus_bhg schrieb:
			
		

> Mal was Anderes: ich bin zwar nicht Ersteller des Themas, aber irgendwie finde ich es komisch, wenn die Leute im Aufbauthema von jemand anderes ihren Aufbau dokumentieren... Aber das muss bikeaddicted entscheiden.


onkel_scheune hat ja gefragt, ob er hier seinen Aufbau posten darf.

Mir sind ja Aufbau-technisch derzeit in gewisser Weise die Hände gebunden =\

Daher finde ich es schön, wenn der Thread hier mit einem leichten CD weiterlebt.

Wenn sich bei mir was tut, gibt's auch wieder von mir Neues in Sachen Cannondale Aufbau.


----------



## onkel_scheune (27. Dezember 2011)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Saint würde ich nun nicht unbedingt an ein CC Rad schrauben. Auch bei den anderen Schaltwerken solltest du die Wahl zwischen lang und kurz haben.
> 
> Jo, danke. Dann muss ich doch nochmal etwas genauer hinschauen. Mir war so, als würde die Käfigwahl bei XT/XTR rausfallen.


----------



## lone_wolf (27. Dezember 2011)

Das hier ist die "kurze" Version der SLX/XT/XTR Schaltwerke.





Richtig kurz gibt's bei Shimano nur das SAINT. Oder kaufst XTR und SAINT und baust den SAINT Käfig ans XTR. Machen einige Fourcrosser so.


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Dezember 2011)

Bei Bike-Components kann man bspw. immer zwischen kurz und lang wählen, habe ich gerade gesehen. Allerdings muss dann halt die Kombination aus Kettenblättern und Cassette hinhauen (Kapazität).



lone_wolf schrieb:


> Richtig kurz gibt's bei Shimano nur das SAINT.



Eine andere Alternative wäre auch ein Rennrad Schaltwerk. Die sind dann teilweise wirklich kurz. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass mein (kurzes) RD-M951 auch schön kurz ist. Ist eh das beste Schaltwerk


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. Dezember 2011)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> [...]
> Eine andere Alternative wäre auch ein Rennrad Schaltwerk.[...]


----------



## DeathProof (27. Dezember 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Was ist das gleich für ein Rahmen, welche Größe und wieviel ?
> -> Gerne auch per PN



Mich würde interessieren ob der wirlich so schwer ist mit 1740g und was da schon alles dran ist.


----------



## onkel_scheune (27. Dezember 2011)

DeathProof schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren ob der wirlich so schwer ist mit 1740g und was da schon alles dran ist.



Der ist leider wirklich so schwer. Abziehen muss man 22g für eine Lagerschale. Ist halt XL ..... wenns nicht passt, muss ich mir ne schöne L suchen ....


----------



## onkel_scheune (27. Dezember 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so.
> 
> 
> onkel_scheune hat ja gefragt, ob er hier seinen Aufbau posten darf.
> ...



Wie gewünscht, gibts weitere Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_scheune (27. Dezember 2011)

Eine andere Alternative wäre auch ein Rennrad Schaltwerk. Die sind dann teilweise wirklich kurz. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass mein (kurzes) RD-M951 auch schön kurz ist. Ist eh das beste Schaltwerk [/quote]

Das 951er ist wirklich sehr nice. Da ich bei 9fach bleiben will, sollte es ja passen. Mal schauen, ob sich da was machen lässt


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. Dezember 2011)

Sieht richtig gut aus.
Ein kleinerer Rahmen wäre vielleicht hübscher.
Aber das ist zweitrangig.

Schön hast du's.


----------



## MS1980 (27. Dezember 2011)

sieht schon mal nicht schlecht aus, alles nagelneu?


----------



## onkel_scheune (27. Dezember 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> sieht schon mal nicht schlecht aus, alles nagelneu?



Das auf den letzten drei Bildern ist alles neu. Bremsen und Lenker sind gebraucht.


----------



## onkel_scheune (1. Januar 2012)

Eins gesundes und frohes 2012!


----------



## MS1980 (1. Januar 2012)

von mir auch ...  

mögen euch diesjahr viele Trails unter die Stollen kommen ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (1. Januar 2012)

Jo, wünsche ich euch auch


----------



## paulipan (1. Januar 2012)

Hi,

welche Rahmengröße könnt ihr bei 1,88cm Körpergröße empfehlen?


----------



## bikeaddicted (1. Januar 2012)

Da ginge fast noch L/19".

Kommt auf deine Maße an und den Rahmen.
Welcher soll's werden?

CD Flash?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (1. Januar 2012)

die passende Rahmen größe hängt auch vom Fahrstil ab, sag ich jetzt mal, wenn man viel in den Bergen ist, mit drang auf Abfahrt denn sollte es nicht so groß sein, damit die Stütze schön verschwinden kann .... 

sonst ist die beinlänge auch bissl entscheident ...


----------



## onkel_doc (1. Januar 2012)

damit die Stütze schön verschwinden kann


für das gibts auch absenkbare, wenn man ned so auf das gewicht schaut


----------



## MS1980 (1. Januar 2012)

aber wenn der Rahmen zu groß ist,denn kann er sie auch net absenken ...

ich bin 1,92m fahre ne 52cm und meine Stütze schaut ca.22cm raus


----------



## zuki (2. Januar 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> aber wenn der Rahmen zu groß ist,denn kann er sie auch net absenken ...



Ihr wollt mir doch alle nicht weismachen, dass die schöne MCFK, Schmolke & CO Sattelstützen mit der Dynamics Paste hoch und runter geschrabbt werden? 

Da sollte es eh eine günstige Alustütze inklusive Schnellspanner sein.


----------



## lateville (2. Januar 2012)

onkel_scheune schrieb:


> Wie gewünscht, gibts weitere Bilder



Hast du ein vornehmes Kätzchen .. meine zwei Kater zerlegen so einen Kratzbaum innerhalb von wenigen Tagen!!


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Januar 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Ihr wollt mir doch alle nicht weismachen, dass die schöne MCFK, Schmolke & CO Sattelstützen mit der Dynamics Paste hoch und runter geschrabbt werden?



Bin auch verwirrt.

Erstens, dass die feine Stütze so "misshandelt" wird und 
zweitens, dass die Stütze an einem XC Bike abgesenkt wird.

Aber dein Ghost, MS1980, ist ein Marathon/AM Rad, nicht wahr?
Falls du die Stütze wirklich öfters nach unten verschieben musst, würde ich eine absenkbare Stütze empfehlen.
Dann bist du zwar nicht mehr sub11 aber immernoch sehr gut beim Gewicht.

Solch feinen Stützen kann man sowas doch nicht zumuten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Januar 2012)

lateville schrieb:


> Hast du ein vornehmes Kätzchen .. meine zwei Kater zerlegen so einen Kratzbaum innerhalb von wenigen Tagen!!



Die Katze(n) wird(werden) kein Interesse an dem Kratzbaum haben.

Da hilft Baldrian.


----------



## zuki (2. Januar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Aber dein Ghost, MS1980, ist ein Marathon/AM Rad, nicht wahr?
> Falls du die Stütze wirklich öfters nach unten verschieben musst, würde ich eine absenkbare Stütze empfehlen.



Bei einem AM Bike würde ich dann auch zur joplin von crank brothers tendieren. Die sieht ja sogar ganz nett aus.


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Januar 2012)

Und was ist mit der Reverb?


----------



## zuki (2. Januar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Und was ist mit der Reverb?



Finde ich jetzt nicht so elegant. Ist aber sicher wie immer Geschmackssache. Dezent ist sie ja auch.


----------



## MS1980 (2. Januar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Bin auch verwirrt.
> 
> Erstens, dass die feine Stütze so "misshandelt" wird und
> zweitens, dass die Stütze an einem XC Bike abgesenkt wird.
> ...


 
ist mehr nen Tour Bike, und die Schmolke wird nicht verschoben, bin ja net Blöde ...  denn hätte ich sie mir net kaufen brauchen ...

ne versenkbare habe ich auch schon überlegt, wenn's im Harz wieder geht, hier auf mein Hometrails, schieb ich den Arsch halt weit hinter die Stütze, das passt immer ... naja ab und an drücks an der brust ...

aber das verdammte hohe Gewicht ...


oder gibts mitlerweile ne sup 400 Stütze ...?


----------



## onkel_doc (2. Januar 2012)

hei jungs bikes sind zum fahren und gebrauchen da...auch die teile. ansonsten fahr ich bahnrad...


----------



## onkel_scheune (3. Januar 2012)

lateville schrieb:


> Hast du ein vornehmes Kätzchen .. meine zwei Kater zerlegen so einen Kratzbaum innerhalb von wenigen Tagen!!



Die zwei Muschis sind recht lieb und benutzen den Kratzbaum eher zum schlafen. Wenn sie ihre "5 Minuten" haben dann balgen die sich gegenseitig durch die Wohnung - was für ein schauspiel


----------



## dogdaysunrise (5. Januar 2012)

Was geht'n? Immer noch kein neuer Ersatzrahmen von CD bikeaddicted?


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. Januar 2012)

In der Tat gibt es nix neues.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (5. Januar 2012)

Ach herrje, das ist doch schon ueber einen Monat nun oder!?
Haben sie Dir nichtmal gesagt wie lange ungefaehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (5. Januar 2012)

Das läuft ja über 'nen Händler.


----------



## onkel_doc (5. Januar 2012)

man würd mich das nerven...sorry


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. Januar 2012)

Jaaaaaaaa... das ist schon nicht sooo toll.


Kannst mir ja dein Rocky, welches derzeit bestimmt traurig ist, weil du mit dem Toad fährst, schicken.
So zur "Überbrückung"...


----------



## onkel_doc (5. Januar 2012)

wenn du willst mein giesi...das rocky MSL wird noch gebraucht

vielleicht wirst du dann auch von stahl infiziert


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. Januar 2012)

Noch... 


Dein Giesmann... Hmmm...


----------



## onkel_doc (5. Januar 2012)

ja, es wäre zu haben. Baue aber noch was um wenn mein neues rocky 970er kommt. Komplette schaltung wird getauscht. Auf das giesi kommt dann was anderes. vielleicht die neue schaltung vom rocky. hast du interesse?


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. Januar 2012)

Interesse vielleicht aber leisten kann ich mir es definitiv nicht.

Und außerdem bin ich hoffnungslos Cannondale bzw. HeadShok infiziert.


----------



## onkel_doc (5. Januar 2012)

schade. es sucht jemanden der es gut behütet.


----------



## zuki (6. Januar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Interesse vielleicht aber leisten kann ich mir es definitiv nicht.
> 
> Und außerdem bin ich hoffnungslos Cannondale bzw. HeadShok infiziert.



Ach Junge, Wechsel zum Erfinder des klobigen Steuersatzes...namens Principia.
Und im Ernst: Cannondale fand ich auch immer sehr klasse, abgesehen von den Lefty-Gabeln.

Von Carbon komme ich aber auch immer mehr ab, neulich hat sich ein bekannter mit einen eigentlich harmlosen umkipper einen Storck Rennradrahmen ruiniert. Der Ärger danach mit den ganzen Formalitäten und die Unsicherheit ob es wirklich Ersatz gibt...nee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (6. Januar 2012)

Also mein Giantrahmen war nach ner Woche ausgetauscht. Auch über nen Händler...


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. Januar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Also mein Giantrahmen war nach ner Woche ausgetauscht. Auch über nen Händler...


Hi!

Hat Giant zu der Zeit gerade sein System umgestellt?

P.S.: Danke, du machst mir Mut.


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Januar 2012)

stahl fahren und du kriegst keine risse. Und wenn ja bruzzel bruzzel und das ding läuft wieder

Auch wenn da irgend ein system umgebaut wird sollte das gute stück mal zurück sein oder das ganze erledigt werden.


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. Januar 2012)

...noch mehr Ermutigung...


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Januar 2012)

he, ich warte auch auf mein rocky und in deutscheland fahren sie schon damit in der gegend rum


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. Januar 2012)

Heute hat es wenigstens nicht geregnet und so konnte ich kurz auf's Rad 

Gefahren hat sich das ganze nicht besonders toll... Reifen hinten bissl zu wenig Druck und Dämpfer zu weich.

Im Matsch hatte ich dafür recht gute Kontrolle...






Sorry für die schlechte Bildquali


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hamburger Jung (6. Januar 2012)

Grunewaldâ¥!


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. Januar 2012)

Na klaro!

Grunewald+Müggelz


----------



## zuki (7. Januar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Also mein Giantrahmen war nach ner Woche ausgetauscht. Auch über nen Händler...



Giant soll wirklich einen sehr guten Kundenservice haben.

P.S.: @bikeaddicted, wir habe bei meinem damaligen Arbeitgeber auch SAP eingeführt. Allerdings das alte System parallel gefahren, damit die Firma noch Geld verdient.


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Januar 2012)

Hamburger Jung schrieb:


> Grunewaldâ¥!



Haha, ich wusste doch, dass das der S-Bahnhof Grunewald ist.

Ach ja, ich sehe da am VR einen Raceking auf Crossride (hast du deinen anderen LRS endlich wieder?) - ist es normal, dass meiner partout nicht ohne Eiern zu montieren ist (natÃ¼rlich ist es das nicht...)?
Und noch was. DrauÃen ist es dunkel und du hast kein Licht am Rad?


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. Januar 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Haha, ich wusste doch, dass das der S-Bahnhof Grunewald ist.






			
				lupus_bhg schrieb:
			
		

> (hast du deinen anderen LRS endlich wieder?)


->


bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ich werds auch bestellen... auch, wenn ich meinen LRS mit ZTR Arch & Co. nicht mehr habe.
> Es sieht ganz so aus, als wäre der mir abgezockt worden.




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




			
				lupus_bhg schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, ich sehe da am VR einen Raceking auf Crossride [...] - ist es normal, dass  meiner partout nicht ohne Eiern zu montieren ist (natürlich ist es das  nicht...)?
> [...]


Ist es nicht.


Hast du den 2,2er Supersonic?
Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass die nicht in Deutschland hergestellten normalen RK nicht annähernd 100%ig rund laufen.

Hast du den Reifen mal in einer NoTubes Felge bzw. in deinen FRM Felgen probiert?

Wie montierst du?
Ziehst du den Reifen einfach drauf und pumpst den Druck auf, mit dem du fährst?



			
				lupus_bhg schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Und noch was. Draußen ist es dunkel und du hast kein Licht am Rad?


Da ist doch Licht dran.
Die Sigma Positionleuchten.


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Januar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ist es nicht.
> 
> 
> Hast du den 2,2er Supersonic?
> ...



Ist ein normaler 2,0er. Der läuft auf jeden Fall ordentlich unrund. Den habe ich vor einem Jahr für 25 im Doppelpack (Faltreifen) im Stadler gekauft.
Der lief bisher nicht auf den FRM, die habe ich gerade nicht in Berlin (über den Winter will ich die Crossride fahren).
Montage: ein Bisschen Luft rein, rein damit und auf Betriebsdruck aufpumpen.




bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Da ist doch Licht dran.
> Die Sigma Positionleuchten.


Die habe ich seit Weihnachten auch...


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. Januar 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ist ein normaler 2,0er. Der läuft auf jeden Fall ordentlich unrund. Den habe ich vor einem Jahr für 25 im Doppelpack (Faltreifen) im Stadler gekauft.
> Der lief bisher nicht auf den FRM, die habe ich gerade nicht in Berlin (über den Winter will ich die Crossride fahren).
> Montage: ein Bisschen Luft rein, rein damit und auf Betriebsdruck aufpumpen.


Aha...


Wie geil. Die normalen habe ich _damals_ auch bei Stadler im Doppelpack zum gleichen Preis gekauft.
Sind aber nicht an meinem Rad dran.

AHAAAA!
Da habe ich einen Tipp für dich:
Reifen so montieren, dass er halbwegs ordentlich sitzt.
Dann bis knapp unterhalb des maximal zulässigen Drucks aufpumpen.



			
				lupus_bhg schrieb:
			
		

> Die habe ich seit Weihnachten auch...


----------



## InoX (8. Januar 2012)

Ich mache das auch immer mit fast maximalem Druck. Funktioniert bei mir super.
Ob Giant was umgestellt hat weiß ich nicht. Es ist aber auch ca. 8 Monate her. Ging jedenfalls super schnell und mein händler fand das normal.

sollten wirklich mal ne Forums Runde drehn


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Januar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Ich mache das auch immer mit fast maximalem Druck. Funktioniert bei mir super.






			
				InoX schrieb:
			
		

> Ob Giant was umgestellt hat weiß ich nicht. Es ist aber auch ca. 8 Monate her. Ging jedenfalls super schnell und mein händler fand das normal.


...



			
				InoX schrieb:
			
		

> sollten wirklich mal ne Forums Runde drehn


Auf jeden!


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. Januar 2012)

Was haltet IHR von der hier?







http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...Sattelstuetze-Alloy-SL-400mm-190g::26336.html


Die Wippe bereitet mir Sorgen... gibt's da von irgend einem Hersteller was mit großer Auflagefläche a la Syntace?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevensmanic (10. Januar 2012)

Die SASO Stützen haben eine breitere Auflage. Und Smud Carbon bietet soweit ich weiß die breiten Syntace Auflagen aus Carbon an. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob die auf die Funworks passt.

hier mal der link:

http://smud-carbon.eu/thomson_lower.html


----------



## MS1980 (10. Januar 2012)

die Wippe könntest doch von >ALEX< machen lassen ...


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Januar 2012)

Willst du deine P6 nicht mehr? Die finde ich deutlich schicker als die Funworks.


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. Januar 2012)

Danke erstmal fÃ¼r die zahlreichen Antworten!




stevensmanic schrieb:


> Die SASO StÃ¼tzen haben eine breitere  Auflage. Und Smud Carbon bietet soweit ich weiÃ die breiten Syntace  Auflagen aus Carbon an. Ich weiÃ allerdings nicht, ob die auf die  Funworks passt.
> 
> hier mal der link:
> 
> http://smud-carbon.eu/thomson_lower.html


Kenne ich... die geben aber keine Garantie auf die Teile, oder???

AuÃerdem zu teuer! 

WÃ¼rde die denn passen?

(Die anschreiben bringt nix. Die antworten mir nicht.)



MS1980 schrieb:


> die Wippe kÃ¶nntest doch von >ALEX< machen lassen ...


Zu teuer! 



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Willst du deine P6 nicht mehr? Die finde ich deutlich schicker als die Funworks.


Die P6 ist doch 31,6mm.

Ich brauche aber 27,2.
WofÃ¼r?
Verrate ich noch nicht 

-> In Sachen Taurine und Garantie hat sich zwischendurch aber nix getan.


Oder bekommt man wo eine leichte CarbonstÃ¼tze mit 27,2 mm Durchmesser, mindestens 400mm LÃ¤nge und ca. 50â¬???


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Januar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Die P6 ist doch 31,6mm.
> 
> Ich brauche aber 27,2.
> Wofür?
> Verrate ich noch nicht



Sack!  Erst anfüttern und dann nix sagen...


----------



## DeathProof (10. Januar 2012)

Bei dem Setting kannste dir doch auch gleiche ne ganze Stütze bei smud holen für 110 sind die sehr interessant - er fertig auch für schwerere Fahrer (hab ich irgendwo gelesen).

Und was wirds für'n neuer Rahmen? Bei 27,2 in Größe 22''-21'' dürfte doch nicht viel übrig bleiben, oder?


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. Januar 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Sack!  Erst anfüttern und dann nix sagen...



Standard ;-)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nee, nee.

Die Stütze darf nicht mehr, als 50 kosten.
Außerdem dauert es zu lange, bis ich ich die smud erhalten würde
Die Funworks ist so gut wie gekauft.

Aber für weitere Vorschläge bin ich offen!
Vor allem, ob es gute Wippen so einzeln zu haben gibt.

Also, los geht's!
Ich höre!


----------



## zuki (10. Januar 2012)

Wenn die Wippe vom Radius her passt, die wäre doch prima:
http://www.3tcycling.com/3tstore.aspx?i=smallparts&t=topcap&p=doricprocradle&pid=91

Gibt es auch für teuer Geld aus Carbon.


----------



## onkel_doc (10. Januar 2012)

HAb noch eine ROTOR aus alu. Die könnte doch passen. Brauche die stütze nicht mehr. Hat 27,2 und ist 400mm lang.

Hier ein bild...

http://www.ibero-bike.de/shop2/Rotor-Sattelstuetze-SP1-Black-Red

Ach ja, hab noch ne blaue tune stütze in 27,2 und 420mm lang

Bischen farbakzente setzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_scheune (10. Januar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für die zahlreichen Antworten!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich könnte mir zwei Sachen vorstellen:
1. du bestellst noch ne Reduzierhülse, damit die 27,2er passt oder
2. es gibt einen neuen Rahmen aber diesmal aus Alu in Form eines CAD-Rahmens


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Januar 2012)

onkel_scheune schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir zwei Sachen vorstellen:
> 1. du bestellst noch ne Reduzierhülse, damit die 27,2er passt oder
> 2. es gibt einen neuen Rahmen aber diesmal aus Alu in Form eines CAD-Rahmens


1.: ?
2.: Ist dir dein Trail SL doch zu groß?


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Januar 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Wenn die Wippe vom Radius her passt, die wäre doch prima:
> http://www.3tcycling.com/3tstore.aspx?i=smallparts&t=topcap&p=doricprocradle&pid=91
> 
> Gibt es auch für teuer Geld aus Carbon.


Oh, danke!

Na mal schauen, wie ich mich entscheide...


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Januar 2012)

bin gespannt. ich bin auch am ueberlegen, ob ich mir die smud wippe fuer meine token holen soll.


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Januar 2012)

Sieht so aus, als würde es doch die Funworks werden...


----------



## zuki (11. Januar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Sieht so aus, als würde es doch die Funworks werden...



Also die 3T Wippe könnte gut passen. Der Radius sieht auf dem Bild zumindest ähnlich aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Januar 2012)

Mal sehen...


Meint ihr, ich könnte auch die KCNC Ti Prolite nehmen?

Habe Bedenken wg. der Gewichtsbeschränkung von 85kg am MTB.

Ich bringe derzeit 90/91kg auf die Waage 
Da war ich letztes Jahr schon bei 85


----------



## Kesemo (11. Januar 2012)

Habe von der KCNC schon von Verbiegungen aufgrund zu hoher Fahrermasse gehört. 5kg mehr sind 5kg zu viel, da hätte ich Bedenken.


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Januar 2012)

Kesemo schrieb:


> Habe von der KCNC schon von Verbiegungen aufgrund zu hoher Fahrermasse gehört. 5kg mehr sind 5kg zu viel, da hätte ich Bedenken.



...sowas hört man doch gerne..
Man muss auch mal vernünftig sein 

Die Stütze ist aber so abartig leicht


----------



## Kesemo (11. Januar 2012)

Ich wieg ca. 10kg weniger als du und wenn ich in voller Montur und extra Flasche im Trikot anrolle, ist mir die Reserve zu den angebenen 85kg schon recht knapp bemessen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Januar 2012)

Kesemo schrieb:


> Ich wieg ca. 10kg weniger als du und wenn ich in voller Montur und extra Flasche im Trikot anrolle, ist mir die Reserve zu den angebenen 85kg schon recht knapp bemessen.


Aber du hast die KCNC nicht, oder?

85kg Gewichtsbeschränkung bedeutet aber bestimmt nicht, dass das Teil bei einem 100kg Menschen bricht.

Die ist ja immerhin beim RR bis 110/120kg zugelassen.

Klar, gibt's beim MTB Schläge, dies, das...


----------



## zuki (11. Januar 2012)

Ich würde niemals ein Risiko bei einem so wichtigen Teil wie einer Sattelstütze gehen. Was ist wenn Du z.B. mit Rucksack fährst etc.

Wenn so ein Teil kollabiert sind die Verletzungen einfach zu derbe...vom nächsten kaputten Rahmen mal abgesehen.

Bleib mal besser bei der Funworks.


----------



## Kesemo (11. Januar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Aber du hast die KCNC nicht, oder?


Nein, ich hab sie nicht. Aber mit dem, was zuki sagt, geh ich mit. Ich will mir nicht vorstellen, wie sehr eine defekte Sattelstütze im Hintern weh tut, auch wenn er durch Fettanreicherungen gut  gepolstert ist..


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Januar 2012)

ne, wuerde ich au net machen. ich hab aus dem grudn die token genommen. die ist bis 90kg zugelassen. da hab ich mit meinen ~81kg noch reserven


----------



## yellow-faggin (11. Januar 2012)

Also ich bin die KCNC am Rennrad mit 75kg gefahren, mir hat selbst dabei schon ein Joch verbogen, das hatte sich richtig in die Bohrung eingegraben......
Wurde natürlich immer mit Drehmomentschlüssel montiert 
Mittlerweile fahre ich eine Thomson Masterpiece und hab seitdem meine Sattelstütze vergessen


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. Januar 2012)

Also, um nochmal die Eckpunkte festzuhalten:

Die Stütze muss
- mindestens 400mm lang sein,
- nicht zwingend aus Carbon sein,
- mit 27,2mm in ein Flash passen.

Von der Funworks würde ich bei deinem Gewicht eher abraten.
Bei 400er Länge und dem Gewicht weißt du, wie sich das Alu verhält.

Entweder du beißt in den sauren Apfel und gibst für eine Carbonstütze mehr aus oder du greifst zur Thomson Elite.


Viele Grüße,
Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (11. Januar 2012)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Entweder du beißt in den sauren Apfel und gibst für eine Carbonstütze mehr aus oder du greifst zur Thomson Elite.



Die von Dir verlinkte Stütze hat einen setback. Ich glaube das war nicht gesucht. Aber Alustützen gibt es mit mittleren Pressegment natürlich en masse in hoher qualität.


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. Januar 2012)

Das stimmt schon, aber die wiegen meistens in 350mm das, was die Thomson in 410mm wiegt.


----------



## zuki (11. Januar 2012)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon, aber die wiegen meistens in 350mm das, was die Thomson in 410mm wiegt.



Also 289g ist ganz schön schwer. Da wiegt z.B. die NC 17 Empire Pro mit 229g ein ganzes Stück weniger (400mm).

http://www.jehlebikes.de/nc17-empire-s-pro-sattelstuetze-400mm.html


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. Januar 2012)

229g bei 30er Durchmesser. Das Gewicht wird bei 27,2 zunehmen.
Zugegeben, die Thomson ist in 27,2 nicht wirklich leicht. Meine andere wog in 31,6 und 367mm knapp 230g. Ich hatte das nicht mehr in Erinnerung.

Unter 200g und dann noch in 27,2mm wäre mir dennoch arg zu wenig Material.


----------



## zuki (11. Januar 2012)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> 229g bei 30er Durchmesser. Das Gewicht wird bei 27,2 zunehmen.



Ja, etwa 232g bei 27,2. Die Wandung wird ja nur marginal dicker zwischen 30,0mm und 27,2mm.

Ansonsten wiegen gekröpfte Stützen ja generell etwas mehr, weil der Stützenkopf aufwändiger gestaltet ist. Oder wie bei der Thomson im Knick recht viel Material ist.


----------



## DeathProof (11. Januar 2012)

Wenn Alu und bis 95kg zugelassen nimm eine NewUltimate Alloy - die ist leicht sieht mMn gut aus und Preis geht noch gerade so. Ich fahre die auch und find sie echt dufte, nur die Klemmung passt halt nicht zu jedem Sattel.


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Januar 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Ich würde niemals ein Risiko bei einem so wichtigen Teil wie einer Sattelstütze gehen. Was ist wenn Du z.B. mit Rucksack fährst etc.


Hmmm... grübel...



			
				zuki schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn so ein Teil kollabiert sind die Verletzungen einfach zu derbe...


Da ist man richtig gef... (Sorry )



			
				zuki schrieb:
			
		

> vom nächsten kaputten Rahmen mal abgesehen.


Na, wat soll das heißen?  



			
				zuki schrieb:
			
		

> Bleib mal besser bei der Funworks.







Kesemo schrieb:


> Nein, ich hab sie nicht. Aber mit dem, was zuki sagt, geh ich mit. Ich will mir nicht vorstellen, wie sehr eine defekte Sattelstütze im Hintern weh tut,


Da ist ja noch der schöne Sattel dazwischen.



			
				Kesemo schrieb:
			
		

> auch wenn er durch Fettanreicherungen gut  gepolstert ist..


Naaa, was soll das heißen? 

Gleich setzt's 'n paar Watschn... 




nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ne, wuerde ich au net machen. ich hab aus dem grudn die token genommen. die ist bis 90kg zugelassen. da hab ich mit meinen ~81kg noch reserven


Mmmm. Gute Wahl auf jeden.

Ich hätte aber die Woodman Carbo EL genommen.




yellow-faggin schrieb:


> Also ich bin die KCNC am Rennrad mit 75kg gefahren, mir hat selbst dabei schon ein Joch verbogen, das hatte sich richtig in die Bohrung eingegraben......
> Wurde natürlich immer mit Drehmomentschlüssel montiert
> Mittlerweile fahre ich eine Thomson Masterpiece und hab seitdem meine Sattelstütze vergessen


Danke für deinen Bericht!

D.h., dass die KCNC für mich absolut ungeeignet ist.
Schade. Aber eh zu teuer das Teil.

Oh nee, nich schon wieder Thomson... 

Nm-Schlüssel rulez  

Sag mal, hast du mittlerweile die goldenen Felgen getauscht?


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ist zwar deutlich teurer, aber....

Könnte ich nicht die Woodman Carbo EL nehmen???

Die gibt's wieder im P-O-S 



DeathProof schrieb:


> Wenn Alu und bis 95kg zugelassen nimm eine NewUltimate Alloy - die ist leicht sieht mMn gut aus und Preis geht noch gerade so. Ich fahre die auch und find sie echt dufte, nur die Klemmung passt halt nicht zu jedem Sattel.


Zu wenig Reserve 
Relativ teuer.
Da lieber gleich Carbon.

Außerdem sind die NU Teile doch allesamt nur bis 95kg zugelassen 


Wieso sollte die Funworks nochmal mehr wiegen???


----------



## onkel_doc (11. Januar 2012)

Für 60.- Euro gibts ne Rotor alu mit 228g in 27,2 und 400mm länge.

Bin die mit 80kg auch gefahren und hab mal nen rucksack getragen.


----------



## zuki (11. Januar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Könnte ich nicht die Woodman Carbo EL nehmen???



Wow. Die ist schick. Außer die Grafiken. Aber die kann man ja entfernen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Januar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Für 60.- Euro gibts ne Rotor alu mit 228g in 27,2 und 400mm länge.
> 
> Bin die mit 80kg auch gefahren und hab mal nen rucksack getragen.


Wo gibt's die denn?

Ich sehe gerade, dass die Rotor bis 95kg zugelassen ist 
Scheidet also aus.

ALSO: Entweder Funworks N-Light bzw. die Version von Woodman oder die Woodman Carbo EL.




zuki schrieb:


> Wow. Die ist schick. Außer die Grafiken. Aber die kann man ja entfernen.


Also, was meinste?


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Januar 2012)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> *229g bei 30er Durchmesser. Das Gewicht wird bei 27,2 zunehmen.*
> Zugegeben, die Thomson ist in 27,2 nicht wirklich leicht. Meine andere wog in 31,6 und 367mm knapp 230g. Ich hatte das nicht mehr in Erinnerung.
> 
> Unter 200g und dann noch in 27,2mm wäre mir dennoch arg zu wenig Material.


Sinn


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Januar 2012)

...oder ich geh einfach zu Stadler/ZEG und kauf mir eine Stütze für 10-15 Eus...


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. Januar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Sinn



Bei kleinerem Durchmesser wird an stark beanspruchten Teilen mehr Material für gleichbleibende Stabilität verwendet. 

Hast du meinen Tipp wegen eines Flash-Rahmens überlesen oder bewusst nicht kommentiert?


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Januar 2012)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Bei kleinerem Durchmesser wird an stark beanspruchten Teilen mehr Material für gleichbleibende Stabilität verwendet.


Ah!
Daran habe ich nicht gedacht.
Das Gewicht soll aber wohl passen 



			
				FlowinFlo schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du meinen Tipp wegen eines Flash-Rahmens überlesen oder bewusst nicht kommentiert?


Hey, Flo!

Nee, habe ich unbewusst überlesen.



FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Also, um nochmal die Eckpunkte festzuhalten:
> 
> Die Stütze muss
> - mindestens 400mm lang sein,
> ...



Die Eckdaten hast du korrekt aufgelistet (>gewisse Reserve bei der Gewichtsbeschränkung, falls vorhanden< müsste noch dazu).

Aber zum Flash muss die Stütze nicht passen.

Da verweise ich auf Post #1156: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9092722&postcount=1156


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. Januar 2012)

Ich dachte, es hätte sich inzwischen doch was getan und die hätten dir großzügig einen Taurine-Ersatz angeboten. Dann drücke ich also weiterhin die Daumen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Januar 2012)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ich dachte, es hätte sich inzwischen doch was getan und die hätten dir großzügig einen Taurine-Ersatz angeboten. Dann drücke ich also weiterhin die Daumen!


 

THX!


----------



## zuki (11. Januar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Wo gibt's die denn?
> 
> Ich sehe gerade, dass die Rotor bis 95kg zugelassen ist
> Scheidet also aus.
> ...



Funworks. Ist doch vernünftig der Preis und Du kannst die Stütze später noch mit der Wippe upgraden.


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Januar 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Funworks. Ist doch vernünftig der Preis und Du kannst die Stütze später noch mit der Wippe upgraden.


Sehe ich auch so.

Ich muss ja auch erst schauen, ob mir das mit der Yokes/Joch-Klemmung zusagt.
Und die Sitzposition muss auch passen.
Dann kann man über was tolles nachdenken 

Die oder eben die Woodman wird heute bestellt.


----------



## onkel_doc (11. Januar 2012)

hier hätte man sie für 60.- euro bekommen. Wenn jemand noch interesse hat...

http://www.ibero-bike.de/shop2/Rotor-Sattelstuetze-SP1-Black-Red

greets


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Januar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hier hätte man sie für 60.- euro bekommen. Wenn jemand noch interesse hat...
> 
> http://www.ibero-bike.de/shop2/Rotor-Sattelstuetze-SP1-Black-Red
> 
> greets


Danke für den Link 

Jetzt merke ich, dass du den ja schon mal gepostet hast.


----------



## yellow-faggin (11. Januar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Oh nee, nich schon wieder Thomson...
> 
> Nm-Schlüssel rulez
> 
> Sag mal, hast du mittlerweile die goldenen Felgen getauscht?



Nee leider noch nicht, da wird  grade drauf gespart 
Ich baue aber immer im Moment mein bestehendes Quantec SLR um, diesmal in 17", ebenfalls schwarz, längerer Vorbau und 2-fach Umbau 

Dauert aber alles noch ein bisschen, ne neue Gabel, Innenlager, Steuersatz und Schaltwerk sind auch noch auf dem Schirm,
werde im Moment bei unter 9kg landen, mit dem vielleicht irgendwann mal kommenden Wunschlaufradsatz dann ganz knapp unter 8,6kg.

Mal sehen was dann noch mit anderen Reifen und Milch geht


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Januar 2012)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> Nee leider noch nicht, da wird  grade drauf gespart


Sehr gut!
Man sieht sich ja auch mal satt, was?



			
				yellow-faggin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich baue aber immer im Moment mein bestehendes Quantec SLR um, diesmal in 17", ebenfalls schwarz, längerer Vorbau und 2-fach Umbau


Noch ein Quantec?
Kleinerer Rahmen: 



			
				yellow-faggin schrieb:
			
		

> Dauert aber alles noch ein bisschen, ne neue Gabel, Innenlager, Steuersatz und Schaltwerk sind auch noch auf dem Schirm,
> werde im Moment bei unter 9kg landen, mit dem vielleicht irgendwann mal kommenden Wunschlaufradsatz dann ganz knapp unter 8,6kg.


Hört sich alles ganz gut an 



			
				yellow-faggin schrieb:
			
		

> Mal sehen was dann noch mit anderen Reifen und Milch geht


Na, da wirste bestimmt noch was rauskitzeln


----------



## stevensmanic (11. Januar 2012)

@yellow faggin: wie groß bist du? aus welchem grund der kleinere rahmen? 

ich hoffe das stört hier nicht...

gruß


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Januar 2012)

stevensmanic schrieb:


> @yellow faggin: wie groß bist du? aus welchem grund der kleinere rahmen?
> 
> ich hoffe das stört hier nicht...
> 
> gruß



Schau mal in sein Fotoalbum.

Da siehst du, dass die Stütze im (aufgebauten) Quantec wenig herausschaut.

Schätze yellow-faggin auf 170-175.

...war eine gute Entscheidung, den Rahmen jetzt eine Nummer kleiner zu nehmen.


Die Stütze ist endlich bestellt.


----------



## stevensmanic (11. Januar 2012)

viel spass mit der stütze. ich hoffe ja das gibt bald mal was mit deinem rahmen. ich glaub ich wär schon ausgeflippt....

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woipadinga (11. Januar 2012)

misch mich da jetzt auch mal ein.

http://xlc-parts.com/produkte_detail_de,854,4896,detail.html

in der 350er LÃ¤nge 200g und fÃ¼r   45,-â¬ im Laden. Ich fahr die auch in 27,2 und hab mit meinen 105kg noch keine Probleme damit gehhabt.

Ã¼brigens sehr feiner thread, les eigentlich immer mit!
GrÃ¼Ãe, andreas


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Januar 2012)

Dankeschön!

350mm ist mir aber zu kurz.
Bin froh, dass die Stütze bestellt ist.

Ich hoffe, dass es hier bald wieder mit Cannondale weitergeht


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Januar 2012)

stevensmanic schrieb:


> viel spass mit der stütze. ich hoffe ja das gibt bald mal was mit deinem rahmen. ich glaub ich wär schon ausgeflippt....
> 
> grüße


Danke!

Gut gehen tut's mir nicht. (Keine Sorge )
Mit dem super ausgestatteten Müsing, aber noch mehr mit dem Taurine, war's so, dass ich schon vom Hinsehen gute Laune bekommen habe


----------



## woipadinga (11. Januar 2012)

ja da hab ich gepennt, hast ja schon was...
aber die gäbs auch in 400 ;-)


----------



## yellow-faggin (11. Januar 2012)

Ich will mich jetzt eigentlich nicht in den doch sehr schönen Thread hier einmischen aber ich antworte einfach mal 

Ich bin 1,76-1,77m und habe eine Schrittlänge von 80-81cm.
Der Rahmen kommt jetzt in 17" und dafür wird der Vorbau länger (wahrscheinlich 120mm) gewählt, da ich doch einen recht langen Oberkörper habe.

Ich baue mein bisher aufgebautes Rad mit dem neuen 17" Rahmen auf und die aufgezählten Teile werden auf jeden Fall noch geändert.
Sonst wird alles vom alten Rad übernommen........


----------



## Kesemo (12. Januar 2012)

Hm, das OR wird durch den kleineren Rahmen kürzer und du steuerst mit einem 120er Vorbau dagegen? Das Fahrverhalten lässt meiner Meinung nach dann sehr zu wünschen übrig, ich kam mir vor wie ein Busfahrer..


----------



## onkel_doc (12. Januar 2012)

seatback stütze von thomson und den gleichen vorbau nehmen.


----------



## michel33kg (12. Januar 2012)

Kesemo schrieb:


> Hm, das OR wird durch den kleineren Rahmen kürzer und du steuerst mit einem 120er Vorbau dagegen? Das Fahrverhalten lässt meiner Meinung nach dann sehr zu wünschen übrig, ich kam mir vor wie ein Busfahrer..



Ging mir auch so,bei uns sind nur noch 70-100 mm im Einsatz ,aber der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier.
Kommt vlt. noch auf die Lenkerbreite an.


----------



## yellow-faggin (12. Januar 2012)

Der Rahmen war mir bisher einfach eine Nummer zu groß, ob ich jetzt wirklich einen längeren Vorbau nehme ist auch noch lange nicht entschieden.
Und ich bin früher auch 130mm Vorbauten gefahren und fand das jetzt nicht wirklich unangenehm.
Und eine Seatback-Stütze kommt mir nicht an mein Rad, eher schon eine mit einer großen Einstellfläche um den Sattel zu verschieben,
sowas wie eine Syntace P6 HiFlex vielleicht noch!

So jetzt aber wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (14. Januar 2012)

Sooo... das Rad ist fast fertig.
Schwer, aber was soll's.

Die Stütze ist heute gekommen.
Echt ein schönes Teil 
Bilder folgen...

Kurze Frage: Spricht was dagegen, dass ich die nicht Carbon Funworks mit Dynamic Montagepaste im nicht Carbonrahmen montiere???


----------



## michel33kg (15. Januar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> sooo... Das rad ist fast fertig.
> Schwer, aber was soll's.
> 
> Die stütze ist heute gekommen.
> ...



Nö,was solls !


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. Januar 2012)

Ok.
Morgen wird montiert.

Die Stütze wiegt 190g, wie angegeben


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. Januar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> [...]
> Morgen wird montiert.[...]


Ähm, später wird montiert, nicht morgen


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. Januar 2012)

So, das Rad ist heute fertig geworden.

Bewegt wurde es auch schon. 
(Es hat sich unterwegs der Spreizer der Bremsbeläge hinten verabschiedet :-/. Beläge raus und weiter gefahren  )

Fühlt sich gut an das Müsing.
Geht gut nach vorne. Deutlich besser, als das Fully.

Gewogen habe ich es noch nicht.

Bilder kommen morgen.


----------



## Kesemo (19. Januar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Bilder kommen morgen.


Ich bin in knapp 1h auf arbeit... dann will ich was zum bestaunen haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Januar 2012)

Et voila:

















P.S.: Die Stütze schaut wirklich weit raus  

...ist ja auch auf max draußen... fühl' mich aber gut so... vielleicht versenke ich die trotzdem etwas weiter...


----------



## Kesemo (19. Januar 2012)

Wieder ein flexendes Müsing?
Schaut aber nett aus  
Hattest du am CD nicht Maxxis-Reifen?
Sind das schon die neuen Laufräder?
Was sagt die Waage?


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Januar 2012)

Hat sich dann ja gar nicht gelohnt, das alte Müsing zu verkaufen!?
Sattel steht auf jeden Fall ordentlich weit raus. Naja, was ich besser fand, kannst du dir ja sicher denken - geht dir ja nicht anders. Aber für Ersatzmaterial auf jeden Fall ordentlich. Und deutlich schwerer ist es sicherlich auch nicht, oder? Vielleicht sogar leichter?


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Januar 2012)

Kesemo schrieb:


> Wieder ein flexendes Müsing?


Flexend?



> Schaut aber nett aus






> Hattest du am CD nicht Maxxis-Reifen?


Reifen sind schnell getauscht und waren am LRS dran (Rockmachine).



> Sind das schon die neuen Laufräder?


Schön wär's.
Habe schon was zu der Sache geschrieben ._.



> Was sagt die Waage?


Ob du's glaubst, oder nicht:  Ich weis es nicht.


----------



## Kesemo (19. Januar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Flexend?


Zum Müsing hab ich in Erinnerung, dass dir der Rahmen zu weich war und sich die Kettenstrebe unter Last deutlich verwunden hat.


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Januar 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Hat sich dann ja gar nicht gelohnt, das alte Müsing zu verkaufen!?


Neee. Nicht.

Ich hätte am besten gar nichts vom Müsing verkaufen sollen.
Dann hätte ich jetzt keinen Schaden.



> Sattel steht auf jeden Fall ordentlich weit raus.


Jo. 



> Naja, was ich besser fand, kannst du dir ja sicher denken - geht dir ja nicht anders.


-Tiefes Seufzen- 



> Aber für Ersatzmaterial lauf jeden Fall ordentlich.


Genau!
Sehe ich auch so! 



> Und deutlich schwerer ist es sicherlich auch nicht, oder? Vielleicht sogar leichter?


Viel schwerer nicht.

Leichter???
Hmmm... der Rahmen wiegt ja nur 1282g.

Dafür wiegt die Gabel fast 2kg 
Besonders gut ist sie nicht...


Vom Gewicht her werden sich das Müsing und das Taurine nicht viel nehmen...


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Januar 2012)

Kesemo schrieb:


> Zum Müsing hab ich in Erinnerung, dass dir der Rahmen zu weich war und sich die Kettenstrebe unter Last deutlich verwunden hat.


Stimmt schon 

Wenn ich in die Pedale getreten habe, merkte ich, wie der Rahmen nachgibt.
Beim Fahren ist das aber kaum spürbar.


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Januar 2012)

So, noch schnell die Stütze:







11cm Mindesteinstecktiefe.

Das Rohr hat unterschiedliche Wandstärken.
Unten ist es innen von der Unterkante bis ca. 5cm nach oben dünner.
Deshalb bestimmt die große Mindesteinstecktiefe.

Einzelgewichte:

Rohr: 148g
Wippe: 14g
Yokes: 10g
Schrauben+U-Scheiben+"Winkel": 16g

-> Irgendwo muss die Waage etwas zu wenig angezeigt haben oder das Gewicht der kompletten Stütze stimmt nicht.


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Januar 2012)

Das Loch in der Wippe ist toll, nicht wahr?


----------



## cpprelude (19. Januar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Et voila:


 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch.  Finde den Aufbau sehr stimmig, schwere Gabel hin oder her. Die Stütze schaut wie ja auch schon selbst gesagt sehr weit raus, ist aber jezt nicht so tragisch. Wenn du ihn tiefer stellst dann kann doch noch ein Spacer weg, oder soll der Gabelschaft nicht kürzer? Wird überhaupt noch was geupgradet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (19. Januar 2012)

also wieder nen gutes Müsing ...

deine Sattelüberhöhung sieht wirklich gefährlich aus ...  das tut schon beim ansehen weh ... aber wenn du damit klar kommst ...

das Fully wieder geschlachtet wa ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Januar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch.  Finde den Aufbau sehr stimmig, schwere Gabel hin oder her. Die Stütze schaut wie ja auch schon selbst gesagt sehr weit raus, ist aber jezt nicht so tragisch. Wenn du ihn tiefer stellst dann kann doch noch ein Spacer weg, oder soll der Gabelschaft nicht kürzer? Wird überhaupt noch was geupgradet?



Danke, danke.

Der Schaft soll eigentlich nicht kürzer.
Ich hab nichts mehr gegen Spacertürme...
...wenn sie an meinem Bike vorkommen  

Ich mag keine positiv montierten Vorbauten, das ist es 

Ich denke, da kommt nix an Upgrades.


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Januar 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> also wieder nen gutes Müsing ...
> 
> deine Sattelüberhöhung sieht wirklich gefährlich aus ...  das tut schon beim ansehen weh ... aber wenn du damit klar kommst ...
> 
> das Fully wieder geschlachtet wa ...



Jau! 

Also gestern hab ich mich richtig wohl gefühlt.

Ja, ja 
Wieder mal.


----------



## hhninja81 (19. Januar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Jau!
> 
> Also gestern hab ich mich richtig wohl gefühlt.
> 
> ...



Das freut mich zu lesen  

Viel Spaß mit dem Teil....!

Gruß


----------



## cpprelude (19. Januar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Danke, danke.
> 
> Der Schaft soll eigentlich nicht kürzer.
> Ich hab nichts mehr gegen Spacertürme...
> ...


 
Laaaaangweilig, was ist los?  Das hört sich ja an als würdest du langsam in Bike-Rente gehen.  Ist das jetzt dein Majorbike oder kommt noch mal was raciges?


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Januar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Das freut mich zu lesen
> 
> Viel Spaß mit dem Teil....!
> 
> Gruß




Tolle Bilder haste da gemacht!

Danke!




cpprelude schrieb:


> Laaaaangweilig, was ist los?  Das hört sich ja an als würdest du langsam in Bike-Rente gehen.  Ist das jetzt dein Majorbike oder kommt noch mal was raciges?




Hmmm... vorerst...

Ja.


----------



## onkel_doc (20. Januar 2012)

hast du schonmal über ein 29er nachgedacht??? Wär doch was für dich und deine grösse.


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Januar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hast du schonmal über ein 29er nachgedacht??? Wär doch was für dich und deine grösse.


Ja und ja.


...aber nix für meinen Geldbeutel! 


29er vielleicht wenn ich "groß" bin.

Bis dahin ist 29 aber bestimmt wieder out


----------



## hhninja81 (20. Januar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder haste da gemacht!



Danke...ich glaube, ich habe ein neues Hobby gefunden. Ich werde mir demnächst mal eine gute Kamera kaufen und mich weiter in die Materie einarbeiten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (20. Januar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ja und ja.
> 
> 
> ...aber nix für meinen Geldbeutel!
> ...


 
Warum nichts für dein geldbeutel. Da gibts sehrgute varianten die man wieder pimpen kann

Mein toad hat auch nur umgerechnet 1300.- euro gekostet...


----------



## dogdaysunrise (21. Januar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Danke, danke.
> 
> Der Schaft soll eigentlich nicht kürzer.
> Ich hab nichts mehr gegen Spacertürme...
> ...


 

Schoenes Radl! Was ist der Stand mit CD?
Ich mag auch keine + Vorbauten, habe ebenfalls 3cm Spacer unter meinem - montierten.
Als kleiner Trick fuers Auge, ist es nicht ein 3cm Spacer, sondern 3 1cm und diese oben und unten leicht abgeschraegt, da siehts fuers Auge weniger schlimm aus.


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. Januar 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Schoenes Radl!


Dankeschön!



> Was ist der Stand mit CD?


Bitte nicht...  :kotz:



> Ich mag auch keine + Vorbauten,


 



> habe ebenfalls 3cm Spacer unter meinem - montierten.


Oh, gut beobachtet 



> Als kleiner Trick fuers Auge, ist es nicht ein 3cm Spacer, sondern 3 1cm und diese oben und unten leicht abgeschraegt, da siehts fuers Auge weniger schlimm aus.


Also von unten nach oben dünner werdende Spacer


----------



## dogdaysunrise (21. Januar 2012)

Ich mach dir später ein Bild.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (21. Januar 2012)

Wie versprochen:


----------



## FlowinFlo (21. Januar 2012)

Wie hast du die angeschrägt? Mit Feile und sicherer Hand oder mit ´ner Maschine? Ich frage, da das sehr gleichmäßig, fast wie Serie aussieht.

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (21. Januar 2012)

Gute Idee.
Sieht für mich gewöhnungsbedürftig aus.
Sammelt sich doch Dreck dort, oder?

Aber stimmt.
Die Spacer sehen so nicht so hoch aus 

Wie du die gemacht hast, würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## cpprelude (21. Januar 2012)

Mit einer Drehmaschine Vielleicht? Oder mit der Feile entgratet?


----------



## dogdaysunrise (21. Januar 2012)

Ich bin Zahntechniker, per Hand mit einer Fräse.
Dann mit einen Gummi leicht poliert. 
Kann man also auch mit einen dremel machen. 
Braucht nur eine ruhige Hand. 
Den dremel nicht wie einen Stift halten, sondern mit der Hand komplett umschließen und mit beiden Daumen abstützen,
das gibt Kontrolle des Werkstuecks und des dremels.


----------



## zuki (22. Januar 2012)

Aha, ein Müsing ist es also geworden. Auf bewährte Technik gesetzt .

Nachdem ich mir letzten Samstag links und rechts eine Radiusköpfchenfraktur zugezogen habe, ist leider erst einmal Schluss mit dem biken. 
Habe zwar am Dienstag Schrauben in beide Gelenke bekommen, aber ist wohl eine langwierige Angelegenheit. So bleibt mir wohl nur Bilder gucken in den kommenden Wochen...


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Januar 2012)

och nee zuki, echt schei**e. ISt das am fussgelenk???

Wie hast du das wieder hingekriegt?

Wünsche dir gute besserung und volle genesung.


----------



## zuki (22. Januar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> och nee zuki, echt schei**e. ISt das am fussgelenk???



Nee, beide Ellbogengelenke. Ein kleiner Abflug über den Lenker. Nachdem die VR Bremse urplötzlich wieder die zehnfache Bremsleistung hatte...

Also Onkel Doc...immer schön Bergbilder posten für die Invaliden daheim.


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. Januar 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Aha, ein Müsing ist es also geworden. Auf bewährte Technik gesetzt


Ja.
Kann man so sagen...



			
				zuki schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem ich mir letzten Samstag links und rechts eine Radiusköpfchenfraktur zugezogen habe, ist leider erst einmal Schluss mit dem biken.
> Habe zwar am Dienstag Schrauben in beide Gelenke bekommen, aber ist wohl eine langwierige Angelegenheit. So bleibt mir wohl nur Bilder gucken in den kommenden Wochen...


Ahhh! Nein! 

So ein Mist!

Beide Ellenbogen?

(Du kannst ja fast noch froh sein, dass noch keine Saison ist. Sonst wäre es doch noch schlimmer, nicht fahren zu dürfen... oder?)


Gute, schnelle Genesung!


----------



## zuki (22. Januar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Beide Ellenbogen?
> 
> (Du kannst ja fast noch froh sein, dass noch keine Saison ist. Sonst wäre es doch noch schlimmer, nicht fahren zu dürfen... oder?)
> 
> ...



Danke. Ja, beide Ellbogen. Leider. Aber Du hast recht. Ein Blick aus dem Fenster tröstet da ein wenig.


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Januar 2012)

He zuki, da muss jetzt doch mal ernsthaft über einen eigenen threat nachdenken...extra für dich.

Werde ich tun zuki. Erste gescheite bilder von meinem rocky folgen bald einmal.

Jetzt kannst dir überlegungen über den gebauch eiens 29ers machen, wenn du wieder fit bist. Werde dich mit bilder meiner 29er zudecken.

Ne ne, extra für dich von meinem MSL und steelecht in 26".

MAchs gut und hoffe doch, dass du es bald auf die bikepiste schaffst.


----------



## zuki (23. Januar 2012)

Moin Onkel. Danke für die aufmunternden Worte. 

Bei einem 29er ist die Sturzhöhe ja noch größer. Das ist ja noch gefährlicher! 

Vielleicht sollte ich auch von Scheibenbremsen abstand nehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Januar 2012)

...andere Bremsen...


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Januar 2012)

Carbolift oder Molto Power Abbeizer zum Entlacken???

Will nicht unbedingt lackieren müssen.

Das Material darf nicht beschädigt werden.


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Januar 2012)

Ok, Chemie scheidet wohl aus.

Muss wohl mit der Klinge und Nassschleifpapier ran.

Hat wer Tipps?


----------



## FlowinFlo (24. Januar 2012)

Um welches Teil geht es überhaupt oder hab ich das überlesen?


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Januar 2012)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Um welches Teil geht es überhaupt oder hab ich das überlesen?


Hast nix überlesen 


Geht um ein Teil aus Carbon mit ekligem Lack drüber.


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Januar 2012)

da hast du aber etwas vor. Wollte auch mal sowas machen aber die zeit fehlt mir da einfach. Das ginge bei mir sicher ein jahr bis damit fertig bin.

Mach nicht so ein geheimnis daraus...um was gehts


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Januar 2012)

Nein! Ich sag nicht mehr.


In ein paar Tagen vielleicht


----------



## FlowinFlo (24. Januar 2012)

Dann nimm auf jeden Fall Nassschleifpapier und danach mit Polierpaste drüber, du alter Geheimniskrämer!


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Januar 2012)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Dann nimm auf jeden Fall Nassschleifpapier und danach mit Polierpaste drüber, du alter Geheimniskrämer!


Polierpaste?
Ich dachte an 1000er Papier zum Schluss.


Alt???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (24. Januar 2012)

Dann bleibt´s aber matt. Mit Paste bekommt es den seidigen Schimmer zurück.


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Januar 2012)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Dann bleibt´s aber matt. Mit Paste bekommt es den seidigen Schimmer zurück.


Mmm?

Bei dem feinen Papier sollt's auch glänzen 

Passt schon 


...ich seh die Arbeit schon vor mir... :kotz:

Aber das Ergebnis sollte entschädigen 

MINDESTENS


----------



## dogdaysunrise (24. Januar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Polierpaste?
> Ich dachte an 1000er Papier zum Schluss.
> 
> 
> Alt???



1200er und dann ganz feine Stahlwolle (Grad 0000). Damit hast Du dann Seidenglanz.
Lackiert sieht mMn immer besser aus, ich mag aber auch hochglanz.
Hatte ja meine XX Kurbel so gemacht und dann trotzdem lackiert. Poppt halt noch mehr, plus gibt diesen Tiefeneffekt, gerade bei CF.


----------



## hhninja81 (24. Januar 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> 1200er und dann ganz feine Stahlwolle (Grad 0000). Damit hast Du dann Seidenglanz.
> Lackiert sieht mMn immer besser aus, ich mag aber auch hochglanz.
> Hatte ja meine XX Kurbel so gemacht und dann trotzdem lackiert. Poppt halt noch mehr, plus gibt diesen Tiefeneffekt, gerade bei CF.



Moin 

@dogdaysunrise

hast Du von der Kurbel Bilder und evtl. auch eine genauere "Anleitung"  gerne auch als PN...


@bikeaddicted

lass uns doch nicht immer so lange zappeln 

Gruß Marcus


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Januar 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> 1200er und dann ganz feine Stahlwolle (Grad 0000). Damit hast Du dann Seidenglanz.
> Lackiert sieht mMn immer besser aus, ich mag aber auch hochglanz.
> Hatte ja meine XX Kurbel so gemacht und dann trotzdem lackiert. Poppt halt noch mehr, plus gibt diesen Tiefeneffekt, gerade bei CF.


AH!

Seidenglaz rulez 

Mag ich sehr gern!


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Januar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> @dogdaysunrise
> 
> hast Du von der Kurbel Bilder und evtl. auch eine genauere "Anleitung"  gerne auch als PN...


Einmal auch für mich bitte, so allgemein  

Gerne per E-Mail.




> @bikeaddicted
> 
> lass uns doch nicht immer so lange zappeln
> 
> Gruß Marcus


Muss sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (24. Januar 2012)

Hab ich gepostet, muss ich suchen.......

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=539312&highlight=Kurbel+lackieren&page=3

Hier faengts an und auf den weiteren Seiten hab ich die Schleifstufen und Schleifpapiere erklaert und dann auch Bilder vom seidenglanz (nach Stahlwolle) zum lackierten Zustand.


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Januar 2012)

Ah, danke!



dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Mein Senf auch noch:
> Ersr,250, dann  400, 600, 800, am ende  1500,
> Oder ähnlich, je nachdem. Im baumarkt hatten sie ein Set in dem fast alle koernungen waren, das hab ich einfach gekauft.
> Dann Stahl wolle #0000.
> Danach einfach 2 Schichten klar Lack.



F.U.C.K. -.-

Das wird dauern.
Aber die Jahreszeit passt ja.


----------



## hhninja81 (24. Januar 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Hab ich gepostet, muss ich suchen.......
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=539312&highlight=Kurbel+lackieren&page=3
> 
> Hier faengts an und auf den weiteren Seiten hab ich die Schleifstufen und Schleifpapiere erklaert und dann auch Bilder vom seidenglanz (nach Stahlwolle) zum lackierten Zustand.



Danke


----------



## zuki (2. Februar 2012)

Wasn los. So ruhig hier? Ist in Berlin das Internet eingefroren?


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Februar 2012)

Also in dieser Ecke Berlins ist es das nicht


----------



## zuki (2. Februar 2012)

Dann bin ich ja beruhigt .


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Februar 2012)

Grüß Gott 


In Berlin friert doch gerade so ziemlich alles ein.

Bald kommt der Rahmen.
Dann werden Klingen und Schleifpapier gekauft.


!!! Wichtige Frage: Welches Spezialharz kriecht in feinste Ritzen und härtet schon bei ca. 120 Grad Celsius aus?


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Februar 2012)

Schön in die Sauna packen? 
Willst du etwa echt das Taurine entlacken? Na dann viel Spaß. Deine Ferien sind dann futsch


----------



## zuki (3. Februar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> !!! Wichtige Frage: Welches Spezialharz kriecht in feinste Ritzen und härtet schon bei ca. 120 Grad Celsius aus?[/SIZE]



Hmmm...sowas?

http://www.hp-textiles.com/shop/ind...kos-110min-Topfzeit---niedrigviskos-1076.html

http://stores.ebay.de/Kasse17/Epoxidharze-Harter-/_i.html?_fsub=8


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Februar 2012)

Danke!

Ich denke, das geht in die richtige Richtung.

Ich fürchte aber, dass das Zeug nicht in feinste Ritzen kriecht.


Würde mich über weitere Vorschläge freuen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (3. Februar 2012)

Dann gibt es noch diese Variante:
Das Harz besitzt eine hohe Kapillarwirkung-
http://www.henkel.de/cps/rde/xchg/henkel_de/hs.xsl/komplette-produktliste-19445.htm?iname=Reparatur+Harz%252FInjektor&countryCode=de&BU=industrial&parentredDotUID=productfinder&redDotUID=000001F52364751248574425

Da es für die Autoglasreparatur ist, sollte es recht Schwingungssicher sein. Vielleicht zu spröde? Aber nur der Versuch macht klug .

P.S.: Das hier sollte doch das richtige für Carbon sein. Wichtig ist doch u.a. die niedrige Viskosität um eine gute Kapillarwirkung zu erzielen:

http://www.hp-textiles.com/shop/index.php?cat=c994_HP-E30RI-HP-E30RI.html

Siehe: Die  Injektionssysteme zeichnen sich aus durch eine besonders niedrige  Viskosität. Daraus resultieren optimale Tränkungs- und  Fließeigenschaften. Ein Einsatz im Handlaminierverfahren ist ebenfalls  möglich.


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Februar 2012)

Das sieht schon besser aus.

Cool, danke!

Genau, probieren geht über studieren.


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. Februar 2012)

Der Rahmen is da... jetzt wird eingekauft...


----------



## FlowinFlo (7. Februar 2012)

Das heißt, jetzt versuchst du es selbst zu reparieren?


----------



## DeathProof (7. Februar 2012)

Dann zeig mal Bilder, und ein paar Details.


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. Februar 2012)

Der Einkauf war erfolgreich.

Es ist angerichtet:







Erstmal wird entlackt.
...wird bestimmt lange dauern... freue mich schon darauf, die Carbonstruktur zu erblicken 

Dann erst wird repariert.


----------



## hhninja81 (7. Februar 2012)

Da is´er ja wieder!!! Viel Spaß beim schleifen


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. Februar 2012)

Danke!

...den werde ich bestimmt haben... 


So, jetzt noch ein letztes mal für heute den inneren Schweinehund überwinden... brrr...


----------



## hhninja81 (7. Februar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> ...den werde ich bestimmt haben...
> 
> ...



Pass auf dich auf, ist Vollmond...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (7. Februar 2012)

willst jetzt also selbst das gute Stück wieder hinbekommen?  

auf die carbonstruktur bin ich auch mal gespannt ...


----------



## InoX (7. Februar 2012)

Das würde mir zu lange dauern. Aber viel Spaß. Ich schau mir die Ergebnisse aber immer wieder gerne an.


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Pass auf dich auf, ist Vollmond...


Danke!

Bin wieder da.
Alles top.

Waren schon paar komische Typen unterwegs...




MS1980 schrieb:


> willst jetzt also selbst das gute Stück wieder hinbekommen?
> 
> auf die carbonstruktur bin ich auch mal gespannt ...


A joa!






InoX schrieb:


> Das würde mir zu lange dauern. Aber viel Spaß. Ich schau mir die Ergebnisse aber immer wieder gerne an.


Wieso?
Bei dem Wetter und den Temperaturen kann man anderen Sport machen 

Danke!

Habe nix daran auszusetzen


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Februar 2012)

Hier bekommt man eine Vorstellung davon, wie der Rahmen nackt aussieht und was man tolles aus einem Taurine machen kann: http://www.29pollici.com/hubpub/showthread.php?t=2902


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Februar 2012)

Fortschritt aktuell:








Auf dem zweiten Bild sieht es fast so aus, als würde da schon Carbon schimmern.
Kann aber nicht sein.
Das muss eine Art Grundierung sein...


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. Februar 2012)

Hast du nichts, das du als Griff für die Klinge nutzen kannst? 
So kriegst du doch Blasen an die Hände. 

P.S.: Den entlackten Rahmen dann aber bitte nicht mit Henna Tattoos verschandeln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Februar 2012)

Nee, die Klinge wird einfach zwischen den Fingern gehalten.
Muss gehen.

Bleibt schwarz 

Auch, wenn mir die Zeichnungen am Taurine aus Italien nicht ganz zusagen, finde ich das komplette Bike wahnsinnig schön.


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. Februar 2012)

Ja, von weiter weg hat das Bike was. 
Aber von nahem sehen die Linien leider krumm und schief aus.

Dann wünsch ich schmerzfreies und frohes Schaffen!


----------



## marcellino0 (8. Februar 2012)

Ich wünsche Dir bei Deiner Arbeit viel Spass, ich habe vor etwa 2 Jahren einen Rush-Carbonrahmen vom Lack befreit. Ich habe auch erst den Lack mit einem Messer herunter geschabt und anschließend mit Schleifpapier geschliffen, geschliffen und geschliffen. Was meist Du, wie dünn die Haut auf deinen Fingerkuppen anschließend ist. Zwischen Lack und Carbonstruktur war bei mir auch eine Zwischenschicht, die zuweilen recht hartnäckig seien konnte. Aber darunter kam dann zart schimmernd die Carbonstruktur zu Tage. Wenn Du Interesse an eins, zwei Bildern hast, lass mir eine Emailadresse zukommen. Ich müsste noch Bilder habe, habe hier aber noch keine Bilder eingestellt.

Viele Grüße,


----------



## dogdaysunrise (8. Februar 2012)

Kommt drauf an, kann man am Bild schlecht sehen, vor allem wegen dem Blitz.
Wenn es schwarz, grau oder gar leicht hellgrau ist, koennte das schon Carbon sein.

Hier siehst Du den Bock von asthma, da ist am Oberrohr so ne Stelle die ist einfach nur grau!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=298300&page=64
post 1596

Auf der naechsten Seite siehst Du den Bock von Der P, da ist ebenfalls am Oberrohr diese hellgraue Stelle.

Hoffe das hilft.
Glueckwunsch zum Rahmen!
jaja, ich weiss ich muesste oefters hier vorbeischauen!

Achso, ja und 000er Wolle muesste eigentlich auch genuegend Glans schaffen.


----------



## zuki (8. Februar 2012)

Wow. Ich hätte ja eher die Befürchtung mit der Klinge ins Material zu hacken. Aber Du machst das schon...


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Februar 2012)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ja, von weiter weg hat das Bike was.
> Aber von nahem sehen die Linien leider krumm und schief aus.
> 
> Dann wünsch ich schmerzfreies und frohes Schaffen!



Geeenau!

Ja, so ganz professionell und gut schaut das nicht aus...


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Februar 2012)

marcellino0 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche Dir bei Deiner Arbeit viel Spass, ich habe vor etwa 2 Jahren einen Rush-Carbonrahmen vom Lack befreit. Ich habe auch erst den Lack mit einem Messer herunter geschabt und anschließend mit Schleifpapier geschliffen, geschliffen und geschliffen. Was meist Du, wie dünn die Haut auf deinen Fingerkuppen anschließend ist. Zwischen Lack und Carbonstruktur war bei mir auch eine Zwischenschicht, die zuweilen recht hartnäckig seien konnte. Aber darunter kam dann zart schimmernd die Carbonstruktur zu Tage. Wenn Du Interesse an eins, zwei Bildern hast, lass mir eine Emailadresse zukommen. Ich müsste noch Bilder habe, habe hier aber noch keine Bilder eingestellt.
> 
> Viele Grüße,


Hi marcellino0!

Rush und Taurine sind ja aus der gleichen Zeit.
Da liegt es ja nahe, dass der Lack gleich ist.

Die Zwischenschicht war doch aber hoffentlich nicht das Harz?  
Das dürfte dann wirklich hartnäckig gewesen sein 

-Scherz-

Klar habe ich Interesse!
Könntest du die Bilder nicht in dein Fotoalbum hochkaden?


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Februar 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, kann man am Bild schlecht sehen, vor allem wegen dem Blitz.
> Wenn es schwarz, grau oder gar leicht hellgrau ist, koennte das schon Carbon sein.
> 
> Hier siehst Du den Bock von asthma, da ist am Oberrohr so ne Stelle die ist einfach nur grau!
> ...




Ich mach später noch Bilder bei Tageslicht und irgend einer anderen zusätzlichen Beleuchtung, aber ohne Blitz.

Schaue ich mir alles später an.

Ich denke, dass das wieder ein Stückchen weiter hilft 

Jaaa 

Denke auch... werden wir dann ja sehen...


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Februar 2012)

Dann wünsche ich dir auch noch frohes Schaffen! Ich hoffe, du wurdest mit der Arbeit nicht in einen kalten Schuppen oder dergleichen verbannt


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Februar 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Wow. Ich hätte ja eher die Befürchtung mit der Klinge ins Material zu hacken. Aber Du machst das schon...



Ach was.
Noch ist der Rahmen ja im Hinterteil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (8. Februar 2012)

Bei dem Wetter ist so eine Bastelei vielleicht gar nicht mal so übel. 

Falls das Ergebnis gut wird, mache ich mich mal an meine Lackschaden am Principia.


----------



## onkel_doc (8. Februar 2012)

da reu ich mich auf das endergebnis.


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Februar 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Dann wünsche ich dir auch noch frohes Schaffen! Ich hoffe, du wurdest mit der Arbeit nicht in einen kalten Schuppen oder dergleichen verbannt



Dankeschön!


Nee, hab's schön gemütlich


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Februar 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter ist so eine Bastelei vielleicht gar nicht mal so übel.
> 
> Falls das Ergebnis gut wird, mache ich mich mal an meine Lackschaden am Principia.



Genau!

Auch, wenn ein paar schöne Seen zugefroren sind, werde ich mich diesen Winter oder zumindest bei Minusgraden bzw. Schmuddelwetter nicht mehr auf's Bike schwingen.
Ok, wenn das Taurine fahrbereit ist, dann ändert sich das bestimmt 

Zweifel?


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Februar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> da reu ich mich auf das endergebnis.



Ich reu mich mit dir! D)

Ist schon klar, dass du dich freust


----------



## Kesemo (8. Februar 2012)

6--3-4 
=5?
PS: Schön, dass es hier weiter geht.


----------



## onkel_doc (8. Februar 2012)

freu mich doch immer für dich

Mach ihn black mit schrift in grasgrün


----------



## DeathProof (8. Februar 2012)

Mensch da haste dir aber ordentlich Arbeit vorgenommen, aber ich find das schon beneidenswert - denn bisschen Arbeit hat noch keinem geschadet . (Ich such auch schon ewig nach nem gescheiten Plaste-Ersatz für meinen den ich dann entlacken wollte)

Also unbedingt alles schön dokumentieren, dann haben alles was davon.

Wenn's fertig ist musste unbedingt ein schickes Design drauf machen, dann wird es der Hammerm .


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Februar 2012)

Kesemo schrieb:


> 6--3-4
> =5?
> PS: Schön, dass es hier weiter geht.



Nö, der Nächste bitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Februar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> freu mich doch immer für dich
> 
> Mach ihn black mit schrift in grasgrün



Das geht gut, wenn man so 'nen Fuhrpark hat... sei dir gegönnt! 


Bloß kein grün!

Höchstens Candy-rot...welches an das Elox-rot herankommt.


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Februar 2012)

Mach irgendwas, was es so nicht beim Taurine gab... z.B. das SoBe Design des 2003er F1000SL oder die Volvo Teamfarben 
Ersteres hatte ich mir für ein Killer V, Letzteres für ein Scalpel überlegt (hätte ich eins von beiden letztes Jahr irgendwie bekommen [was in Größe S nicht einfach ist]).


----------



## stevensmanic (8. Februar 2012)

ich bin für richtig KNALLIGE Farben. Irgendwie finde ich die standardmäßigen schwarzen und weißen Aufbau(e) (was ist der Plural von Aufbau??) total langweilig, obwohl mein MTB ja auch schwarz ist...
Deshalb diesen Sommer: Rennrad in Knalleorange!! 

giftgrün, feuerwehrrot, neonblau.... sowas hat wenigstens nicht jeder ;-) nur nicht neongelb. mit sonem neongelben cippollini fährt der patrick sinkewitz hier immer rum, sieht grauenhaft aus...

aber ich bin gespannt, halte mal fest wie lange du zum entlacken brauchst, damit ich eine ungefähre vorstellung habe....


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Februar 2012)

DeathProof schrieb:


> Mensch da haste dir aber ordentlich Arbeit vorgenommen, aber ich find das schon beneidenswert - denn bisschen Arbeit hat noch keinem geschadet . (Ich such auch schon ewig nach nem gescheiten Plaste-Ersatz für meinen den ich dann entlacken wollte)
> 
> Also unbedingt alles schön dokumentieren, dann haben alles was davon.
> 
> Wenn's fertig ist musste unbedingt ein schickes Design drauf machen, dann wird es der Hammerm .



Ja, ja.
Richtig!
Jeden Tag wird ein bisschen was gemacht.
30-60min.
1min Sport machen entspricht dann auch etwa 1min Arbeit am Rahmen.
Vermute aber ein leicht antiproportionelles Verhältnis... 

Sicher!
Da es so kleine Fortschritte sein werden und fast täglich was gemacht wird (die Finger brauchen auch mal ne Pause um Hornhaut bilden zu können ), kann ich euch auf dem laufenden halten.

Das wäre natürlich der Hammer schlechthin.
:grins:

Du willst also auf Carbon umsteigen?


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Februar 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Mach irgendwas, was es so nicht beim Taurine gab... z.B. das SoBe Design des 2003er F1000SL oder die Volvo Teamfarben
> Ersteres hatte ich mir für ein Killer V, Letzteres für ein Scalpel überlegt (hätte ich eins von beiden letztes Jahr irgendwie bekommen [was in Größe S nicht einfach ist]).



Sowas wäre toll.
Aber ich bin doch kein Airbrusher oder so.
Ich will doch nichtmal den Rahmen mit Klarlack versehen, sondern nur von der überflüssigen Farbe und Masse befreien.

Vielleicht mach ich was mit Streifen...
Habe mir schon was für die Schriftzüge überlegt 

Ich will mir Schablonen am PC anfertigen und in einem Shop ausdrucken lassen.
Hast du da einen Tipp, wo ich das an besten in Berlin machen lassen kann?
Einfach zu sprintout?

Überlege, ob ich Aufkleber machen soll oder doch Schablonen und mit einem geilen rot lackiere.

Was meint ihr?

Welches Programm für die Gestaltung der Schriftzüge?


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Februar 2012)

stevensmanic schrieb:


> ich bin für richtig KNALLIGE Farben. Irgendwie finde ich die standardmäßigen schwarzen und weißen Aufbau(e) (was ist der Plural von Aufbau??) total langweilig, obwohl mein MTB ja auch schwarz ist...
> Deshalb diesen Sommer: Rennrad in Knalleorange!!
> 
> giftgrün, feuerwehrrot, neonblau.... sowas hat wenigstens nicht jeder ;-) nur nicht neongelb. mit sonem neongelben cippollini fährt der patrick sinkewitz hier immer rum, sieht grauenhaft aus...
> ...



Du bist mir ja einer... mich stört ja gerade die Farbe!
Dieses sch. olle orange.

95% schwarz und der Rest eine geile Farbe.

Feuerwehrrot erinnert mich an diese Billigfarbe bei Autos.

:kotz:

Das ist für mich so ähnlich schön, wie ein Porsche in Ferrari-rot.


Also die Zeit werde ich nicht stoppen 
Aber ungefähr werde ich es im Auge behalten.


Plural von Aufbau: Aufbauten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevensmanic (8. Februar 2012)

also ich saß gestern in einem 911er in ferrari rot und ich könnte nicht behaupten, dass es schlecht ausgesehen hätte... (leider nicht meiner ;-) )

ja wenn farbe, dann muss da auch mehr hin als nur diese paar streifchen beim taurine, sonst knallts ja garnicht richtig in den augen 

PS: feuerwehrrot war ja auch nur ein beispiel. sowas steht und fällt immer mit dem gesamten aufbau. muss halt alles zusammenpassen. ich denke schon, dass sowas gut aussehen kann....


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Februar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ich will mir Schablonen am PC anfertigen und in einem Shop ausdrucken lassen.
> Hast du da einen Tipp, wo ich das an besten in Berlin machen lassen kann?
> Einfach zu sprintout?
> 
> ...



Ich habe noch nie sowas ausdrucken lassen, daher bin ich der falsche Ansprechpartner. Rot... ich weiß nicht.
Beim Erstellen solltest du darauf achten, dass es Vektorgrafiken sind. Sonst kann ich auch dort nicht mehr sagen.


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. Februar 2012)

Ich würde wohl großflächige Schriftzüge fürs Unterrohr wählen, und zwar in einem schicken Hellblau, da das zu Schwarz viel homogener wirkt als Rot, aber dennoch auffällig ist.


----------



## zuki (8. Februar 2012)

Also. Ich hätte noch ein paar sehr große Principia Decals für das Unterrohr! 

Und im Ernst: Muss da nicht wenigstens Klarlack drauf um das Carbon vor Umwelteinflüssen zu schützen? Ein guter Lack hält ja zudem einiges an Schlägen ab.
Vielleicht liege ich auch falsch. Ich würde mich jedenfalls erkundigen, bevor da was in die Bux geht.


----------



## stevensmanic (8. Februar 2012)

also so wie ich das aus diversen foren, auch hier, von den carbonweisen herauslesen kann, braucht man den lack nicht unbedingt, da das carbon kein wasser zieht oder so- allerdings könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass die oberfläche vom carbon nach vielen steinschlägen etc. irgendwann auch nicht mehr so schön aussieht. einen lack kann man dann wenigstens nochmal mit ner politur behandeln...


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Februar 2012)

stevensmanic schrieb:


> *1)* also ich saß gestern in einem 911er in ferrari rot und ich könnte nicht behaupten, dass es schlecht ausgesehen hätte... (leider nicht meiner ;-) )
> 
> *2)* ja wenn farbe, dann muss da auch mehr hin als nur diese paar streifchen beim taurine, sonst knallts ja garnicht richtig in den augen
> 
> *3)* PS: feuerwehrrot war ja auch nur ein beispiel. sowas steht und fällt immer mit dem gesamten aufbau. muss halt alles zusammenpassen. ich denke schon, dass sowas gut aussehen kann....


1) Hättest du gerne für dich behalten können 



Du weist aber, was ICH damit meine...


2) Bei Farben und Gestaltung geht es doch hauptsächlich um den persönlichen Geschmack.
Da ist eine Diskussion in meinen Augen überflüssig.

Mir reicht, wenn ich mit dem Rad wieder durch die Wälder und sonstwo fahren kann.

Hey, sonst käme ich ja gar nicht mehr zum Fahren, wenn ich ständig mein Bike bestaunen müsste 


3) Richtig!


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Februar 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie sowas ausdrucken lassen, daher bin ich der falsche Ansprechpartner. Rot... ich weiß nicht.
> Beim Erstellen solltest du darauf achten, dass es Vektorgrafiken sind. Sonst kann ich auch dort nicht mehr sagen.


Macht ja nix.
Hätte ja sein können...

Du bist kein Fan der Farbe rot.
Und ich keiner der Farben grün, gelb, ...

Danke für den Tipp!

*Immer her damit*


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Februar 2012)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ich würde wohl großflächige Schriftzüge fürs Unterrohr wählen, und zwar in einem schicken Hellblau, da das zu Schwarz viel homogener wirkt als Rot, aber dennoch auffällig ist.


Hellblau?
WTF?  

OK, hellblaue Schriftzüge... und du lässt mir die anderen Teile in passender Farbe zukommen, oder wie? 

ROT!


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Februar 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Also. Ich hätte noch ein paar sehr große Principia Decals für das Unterrohr!
> 
> Und im Ernst: Muss da nicht wenigstens Klarlack drauf um das Carbon vor Umwelteinflüssen zu schützen? Ein guter Lack hält ja zudem einiges an Schlägen ab.
> Vielleicht liege ich auch falsch. Ich würde mich jedenfalls erkundigen, bevor da was in die Bux geht.


Du immer mit deiner Lieblings-Fahrradmarke... Ts... 
Schön, dass du mit dieser glücklich bist 

Eigentlich nicht.
Die Bereiche, die "unter Beschuss" stehen, wie das Unterrohr und hintere Sitzrohr z.B., werden, mit Folie abgeklebt.


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Februar 2012)

stevensmanic schrieb:


> also so wie ich das aus diversen foren, auch hier, von den carbonweisen herauslesen kann, braucht man den lack nicht unbedingt, da das carbon kein wasser zieht oder so- allerdings könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass die oberfläche vom carbon nach vielen steinschlägen etc. irgendwann auch nicht mehr so schön aussieht. einen lack kann man dann wenigstens nochmal mit ner politur behandeln...


Richtig!

Irgendwann... aber da sollte doch die Folie Schutz genug sein.

Stimmt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (8. Februar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht.
> Die Bereiche, die "unter Beschuss" stehen, wie das Unterrohr und hintere Sitzrohr z.B., werden, mit Folie abgeklebt.



Ok. Man liest in diversen Foren halt immer zu viele Beiträge die mit wenig fundierten Halbwissen zustande kommen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Februar 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Ok. Man liest in diversen Foren halt immer zu viele Beiträge die mit wenig fundierten Halbwissen zustande kommen.


Jupp...


----------



## DeathProof (8. Februar 2012)

So grad zurück aus der Uni, und schon ist wieder ordentlich was passiert.

Das mit dem Rot hört sich nicht schlecht an, ich könnte mir das matte Carbon (definitiv OHNE Klarlack) mit nem schönen Candy-rot vorstellen. Das glitzert schön im LIcht und bringt ne krassen Kontrast.
Und das sehr dezent in Streifen eingesetzt, am Besten schön asymetrisch - kommt das obergeil .

Ich hab sowas mal an nem Moped gesehen, war der absolute Oberknaller.

Ja also, mich stört der schwere Alurahmen, und wenn wollte ich auch nen kleineren nehmen (wenn die Geo passt), da ich so knapp zwischen L - XL liege. Nur leider hat mein Gefährt mit 4 Rädern den Geist aufgegeben, also bleibt erstmal keine Kohle über für nen neuen Rahmen.


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. Februar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Hellblau?
> WTF?
> 
> OK, hellblaue Schriftzüge... und du lässt mir die anderen Teile in passender Farbe zukommen, oder wie?
> ...



Das ist eben das Problem mit eloxierten Teilen, die man schon besitzt. Die begrenzen dann die Auswahl an neuen Rahmenfarben etc. 
Schwarz und Rot finde ich optisch inzwischen wirklich ausgelutscht, eben weil es jeder hat(te). 

Das Paket kann sofort raus, sowie der Betrag auf meinem Konto ist!


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Februar 2012)

DeathProof schrieb:


> So grad zurück aus der Uni, und schon ist wieder ordentlich was passiert.
> 
> Das mit dem Rot hört sich nicht schlecht an, ich könnte mir das matte Carbon (definitiv OHNE Klarlack) mit nem schönen Candy-rot vorstellen. Das glitzert schön im LIcht und bringt ne krassen Kontrast.
> Und das sehr dezent in Streifen eingesetzt, am Besten schön asymetrisch - kommt das obergeil .
> ...


Matt wird das Carbon aber nicht bleiben.
Muss glänzen 

Ich fahr' schon auf dieses Candy-rot ab...

Mir scheint, als hättest du einen ähnlichen Geschmack...
Sowas würde mir gefallen...
Muss mal ein paar Entwürfe machen... vielleicht finden sich Denkanstöße im Netz...


Cooool 


Ok, dann weis ich bescheid.
Schon was im Sinn?

Das ist verständlich.
Es ist ja auch Winter.


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Februar 2012)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Das ist eben das Problem mit eloxierten Teilen, die man schon besitzt. Die begrenzen dann die Auswahl an neuen Rahmenfarben etc.
> Schwarz und Rot finde ich optisch inzwischen wirklich ausgelutscht, eben weil es jeder hat(te).
> 
> Das Paket kann sofort raus, sowie der Betrag auf meinem Konto ist!


Tja.
Da kann ich nix machen.
Mir gefällt eben rot-schwarz.

Um jeden Preis auffallen brauche und will ich nicht.

Hätteste gerne, was?


----------



## DeathProof (8. Februar 2012)

Ich denke auch das es richtig gemacht echt Bombe wird.

guck mal hier das ist mir so eingefallen als evtl. Bsp., gibt nen Eindruck in welche Richtung es geht.

http://bbp.vergesse.net/index.php?seite=pictureloadone&BILD_ID=1460
http://bbp.vergesse.net/index.php?seite=pictureloadone&BILD_ID=1361

http://sk-brush.de/neues/zu-airbrush.html?start=45         (die beiden unteren zeigen auch ungefähr wie es wirkt)

http://www.meguiars.de/gallery_image.php?id=899&t=1328732705  hier kommt es am Besten rüber

http://www.xi-design.com/wp-content/gallery/kunden/Xi-Design-Airbrush-Synapsen_Audi_A4_02.jpg

und bei den Jungs, kannste doch eigentlich mal anfragen was sowas kosten würde, die machen echt immer nen Hammer Job bei ihren Designs.

Halt mich mal auf dem Laufenden für was du dich entscheidest, ich finde so custom Sachen immer dufte weil das hat sonst keiner.


Ich hab an nen gebrauchten Focus Raven, MaxAri, oder so gedacht. Richtig geil wäre der gewesen (aber das Geld )
http://nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/showthread.php?156921-Biete-Pronghorn-Racing-PR6-XC-Hardtail-ISP


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Februar 2012)

Die Farbe finde ich gut 


Beim Design müsste man reden...


Ach, wartest du halt auf einen Schnapper...


Jetzt wird wieder _abgezogen_...


----------



## DeathProof (8. Februar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ach, wartest du halt auf einen Schnapper...
> 
> 
> Jetzt wird wieder _abgezogen_...



Richtig, als armer Student muss eben sehen wo man bleibt .

Dann hau mal rein, und dabei wird dir bestimmt schon was einfallen fürs Design.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (8. Februar 2012)

Wo ich da gerade den Pronghorn Rahmen sehe. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, war im Bereich der Sattelklemme der Schaden? Wäre doch eine Idee die Stütze fest zu laminieren (als worst case Maßnahme)? Marke Pronghorn oder wie hier:

http://www.principiabikestore.com/images/p09_msl_integral_c24t_carbon_weave_white.jpg

P.S.: Ich traue mich seit heute Morgen nicht mehr, fremde Bilder hier einzubauen. Daher nur per Link.


----------



## stevensmanic (8. Februar 2012)

ohja isp wär doch was feines!!
sieht immer ordentlich aufgeräumt aus. würde mir auch gefallen sowas!

zu der sache mit dem rad und dem bestaunen: die idee is doch garnet so schlecht, dann hat man ein super argument, um sich noch ein rad zu kaufen, schließlich kann man das "bewunderrad" auf keinen fall dreckig machen..... 

bezüglich design: ich finde die lackierungen der alten KLEINs ja richtig geil! daran werde ich mich auch orientieren. da kann man sich sicher auch gut ideen holen bezüglich dieser airbrushgeschichten hier weiter oben...


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Februar 2012)

DeathProof schrieb:


> Richtig, als armer Student muss eben sehen wo man bleibt .
> 
> Dann hau mal rein, und dabei wird dir bestimmt schon was einfallen fürs Design.


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Februar 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Wo ich da gerade den Pronghorn Rahmen sehe. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, war im Bereich der Sattelklemme der Schaden? Wäre doch eine Idee die Stütze fest zu laminieren (als worst case Maßnahme)? Marke Pronghorn oder wie hier:
> 
> http://www.principiabikestore.com/images/p09_msl_integral_c24t_carbon_weave_white.jpg
> 
> P.S.: Ich traue mich seit heute Morgen nicht mehr, fremde Bilder hier einzubauen. Daher nur per Link.


Kein ISP!

Daran habe ich auch schon gedacht.
Wäre vermutlich das einfachste.

Aber was, wenn ich wieder einmal mit dem Bike im Radkoffer unterwegs bin?
Dann würde ich ziemlich dumm aus der Wäsche gucken 


Besser isses...


----------



## zuki (8. Februar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Aber was, wenn ich wieder einmal mit dem Bike im Radkoffer unterwegs bin?
> Dann würde ich ziemlich dumm aus der Wäsche gucken



Der Transport ist natürlich ein großer Nachteil bei solchen Rahmen. Wie gesagt. Würde ich als letztes Mittel bei einem Rahmen im Hinterkopf haben. Wenn alles andere nicht funktioniert.


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Februar 2012)

stevensmanic schrieb:


> ohja isp wär doch was feines!!
> sieht immer ordentlich aufgeräumt aus. würde mir auch gefallen sowas!
> 
> zu der sache mit dem rad und dem bestaunen: die idee is doch garnet so schlecht, dann hat man ein super argument, um sich noch ein rad zu kaufen, schließlich kann man das "bewunderrad" auf keinen fall dreckig machen.....
> ...


Der Punkt geht leider nicht klar.
Wer soll das andere Rad bezahlen?
Schade, schade...

Finde sie auch geil.
Muss ich aber nicht haben.

Erstmal muss der Lack ab und die defekte Stelle repariert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Februar 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Der Transport ist natürlich ein großer Nachteil bei solchen Rahmen. Wie gesagt. Würde ich als letztes Mittel bei einem Rahmen im Hinterkopf haben. Wenn alles andere nicht funktioniert.


----------



## MS1980 (8. Februar 2012)

ich würde damit warten bis du die Struktur vom Carbon siehst .... 

vielleicht gefälls dir ja so, das du nur am Steuerkopf nen Decal setzt ... 

die Logo's bekommst bei ebay desöfteren, siehe hier:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Cannondale-Aufkleber-/160730875051?pt=Fahrrad_Zubehör&hash=item256c4e84ab


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Februar 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ich würde damit warten bis du die Struktur vom Carbon siehst ....
> 
> vielleicht gefälls dir ja so, das du nur am Steuerkopf nen Decal setzt ...
> 
> ...


Zu spät!

Ich hab den Lack an der Stelle schon wech.
Bild kommt gleich.




P.S.: Danke!
Habe ich in meiner eBay-Suche schon länger gespeichert 
Nicht dieses spezielle Angebot...


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Februar 2012)

Da haben wir's:







Wenn's in dem Tempo weitergeht, dauert das Entlacken noch Wochen... ._.


----------



## stevensmanic (8. Februar 2012)

schonmal was von Carbo-lift gehört? ist so ne art öko abbeizer extra für carbon und composit teile. damit soll man solche vorhaben innerhalb eines tages realisieren können....


----------



## DeathProof (8. Februar 2012)

Oh ha,

na da haste ja noch einiges vor dir, ich glaube ich wäre dazu wohl zu faul wenn es so langwierig ist. 
Falls ich mal was umlackieren lassen sollte kommt alles zum Lacker des Vertrauens und wird dann zu nem grünen Rahmen mit gelben Felgen - das hat Style!

Aber schaffen wirste das schon .........


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Februar 2012)

stevensmanic schrieb:


> schonmal was von Carbo-lift gehört? ist so ne art öko abbeizer extra für carbon und composit teile. damit soll man solche vorhaben innerhalb eines tages realisieren können....


-bleibt trotzdem Chemie
-wurde mir von abgeraten
-macht fast keiner

Aber danke für den Tipp! 

...wenn du einige Seiten zurück blätterst, findest du die Sache mit Carbo-Lift...


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Februar 2012)

DeathProof schrieb:


> Oh ha,
> 
> na da haste ja noch einiges vor dir, ich glaube ich wäre dazu wohl zu faul wenn es so langwierig ist.
> Falls ich mal was umlackieren lassen sollte kommt alles zum Lacker des Vertrauens und wird dann zu nem grünen Rahmen mit gelben Felgen - das hat Style!
> ...


Geht doch.

Jetzt weis ich ungefähr, wie lange ich mit der Klinge arbeiten kann und wie tief ich gehen kann.

Morgen habe ich einiges an Zeit.
Da wird sich einiges tun!

Ooookayyy... eigenwillige Farbkombi...
Wenn's dir gefällt:


----------



## stevensmanic (8. Februar 2012)

oh ok. ja ich hab gehört, dass das wirklich gut funktionieren soll. ich werds im sommer wohl auch mal ausprobieren. bin zu faul für die ganze schleiferei 

das muss ich wohl überlesen haben... hab extra nachgelesen, damit ichs nicht der zweite bin, der dir das vorschlägt. naja is schon spät


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Februar 2012)

stevensmanic schrieb:


> oh ok. ja ich hab gehört, dass das wirklich gut funktionieren soll. ich werds im sommer wohl auch mal ausprobieren. bin zu faul für die ganze schleiferei
> 
> das muss ich wohl überlesen haben... hab extra nachgelesen, damit ichs nicht der zweite bin, der dir das vorschlägt. naja is schon spät


Dann bin ich auf deinen Erfahrungsbericht gespannt!

Welcher Rahmen???

Du f.S. 


Macht doch nix.
Es hat ja auch keiner vorgeschlagen.
Ich habe gefragt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeathProof (8. Februar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Geht doch.
> 
> Jetzt weis ich ungefähr, wie lange ich mit der Klinge arbeiten kann und wie tief ich gehen kann.
> 
> ...




Ich denk mal auch das es dann wohl schnell geht, wenn man den Dreh raus hat. Zum Glück hab ich bis jetzt nur Aluteile entlackt - was wunderbar mit Aceton ging (nur viel davon einatmen durfte man auch nicht )

Und die Farbkombi gefällt mir wirklich gut, ist halt an den Hirsch angelehnt.


----------



## stevensmanic (8. Februar 2012)

wahrscheinlich ein Haibike Affair RX. steht aber noch nicht ganz fest. Werdes aber selber aufbauen. das ist meine motivation für die anstehenden abiturprüfungen


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Februar 2012)

DeathProof schrieb:


> Ich denk mal auch das es dann wohl schnell geht, wenn man den Dreh raus hat. Zum Glück hab ich bis jetzt nur Aluteile entlackt - was wunderbar mit Aceton ging (nur viel davon einatmen durfte man auch nicht )
> 
> Und die Farbkombi gefällt mir wirklich gut, ist halt an den Hirsch angelehnt.


Genau!

Hehe... hab auch 'n paar Decals mit Aceton entfernt...


Ich bekomm' den Link nicht geladen...


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Februar 2012)

stevensmanic schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich ein Haibike Affair RX. steht aber noch nicht ganz fest. Werdes aber selber aufbauen. das ist meine motivation für die anstehenden abiturprüfungen


Uhhh.
Nicht übel.

Cool!

Wenn das keine Motivation ist...


----------



## DeathProof (8. Februar 2012)

Und jetzt?

sonst einfach direkt: http://www.deere.de/wps/dcom/de_DE/products/equipment/tractors/8r_2011_series/8r_2011_series.page


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. Februar 2012)

Hat geklappt!

Ok, jetzt hab ich ne gewisse Vorstellung


----------



## DeathProof (9. Februar 2012)

Ich denke dann verstehen wir uns ;-) das wäre für mich der Knaller.

Aber dein Bike in nem schwarz u. candy-rot kommt 100%ig geil rüber.


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. Februar 2012)

DeathProof schrieb:


> Ich denke dann verstehen wir uns ;-) das wäre für mich der Knaller.
> 
> Aber dein Bike in nem schwarz u. candy-rot kommt 100%ig geil rüber.





...bin dabei, es zu versauen... höre für heute lieber auf...

Ich glaube, Lack wird langsam Pflicht, um die verhunzten Stellen zu verdecken.


----------



## steve81 (9. Februar 2012)

Ich war zu faul jetzt alles zu lesen, aber der Rahmen war doch defekt, oder nicht!?
Reparierst du den jetzt selbst, oder ist das ein Austausch Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (9. Februar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...bin dabei, es zu versauen... höre für heute lieber auf...
> 
> Ich glaube, Lack wird langsam Pflicht, um die verhunzten Stellen zu verdecken.



Oh oh.... das hört sich nicht gut an. Messer oder zu viel geschliffen?

Bilder!!


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. Februar 2012)

steve81 schrieb:


> Ich war zu faul jetzt alles zu lesen, aber der Rahmen war doch defekt, oder nicht!?
> Reparierst du den jetzt selbst, oder ist das ein Austausch Rahmen?


Rahmen defekt. Kein Austauschrahmen. Selber reparieren.


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Oh oh.... das hört sich nicht gut an. Messer oder zu viel geschliffen?
> 
> Bilder!!


Wird bestimmt halb so schlimm sein...

Klinge...

Tja, wenn man müde und unkonzentriert ist, sollte man solche Arbeiten lieber lassen. -.-


----------



## zuki (10. Februar 2012)

Ja. Ich glaube das ist verdammt schwierig ohne Kerben den Rahmen zu entlacken. Am ende kannst Du ja die üblen Stellen mit Laminat und Harz ausbessern.


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. Februar 2012)

Wer redet denn hier von Kerben? 


Ist halt besser, wenn man mitbekommt, dass man dabei ist, Carbon ab zu raspeln.


----------



## zuki (10. Februar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ist halt besser, wenn man mitbekommt, dass man dabei ist, Carbon ab zu raspeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (10. Februar 2012)

Wenn die Klinge mit 90° zum Carbon gehalten wird, sollte das Carbon nicht mit runterkommen.. Es ist eigentlich sehr sehr hart? Oder ist das bei dir anders?


----------



## chrikoh (11. Februar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Rahmen defekt. Kein Austauschrahmen. Selber reparieren.



Warum gibt es keinen Austauschrahmen?


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Februar 2012)

matsch schrieb:


> Wenn die Klinge mit 90° zum Carbon gehalten wird, sollte das Carbon nicht mit runterkommen..


Der Winkel wird bei mir zwischen 50 und 80° betragen.

Möglich, dass das, was ich für Carbon halte, der letzte Rest vom Lack ist. 
Bin verunsichert, da der abgezogene Lack zum größten Teil weiß ist.
Die orangenen Stellen waren dann orange.

Der Grund für den größtenteils weiß erscheinenden Lack könnte eine sehr dicke Klarlackschicht sein.

Aber alles nur Vermutungen.




			
				matsch schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist eigentlich sehr sehr hart? Oder ist das bei dir anders?


Pfff... Weis ich nicht. Wie sollte ich das feststellen können?


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Februar 2012)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Warum gibt es keinen Austauschrahmen?


"Ursache des Schadens konnte nicht genau festgestellt werden"

Ich habe die Stütze beigelegt, welche die ganze Zeit über am Bike gefahren wurde.
Diese wurde aber anscheinend nicht in Augenschein genommen, da sie noch so verpackt war, wie ich sie in das Paket reingelegt hatte. mad: :kotz
OK, wenigstens habe ich die Stütze zurück bekommen...

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass CD/Dorel generell bei Schäden am oberen Sitzrohr die Garantie ablehnen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Februar 2012)

Abgesehen vom ganzen Frust geht es heute ganz gut voran.

Das Sitzrohr ist fast komplett entlackt.
Bilder gibt's evtl. später.


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Februar 2012)

Gerade gefunden: http://www.bikeaddicted.de/

Nicht meine Seite!


----------



## zuki (11. Februar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Möglich, dass das, was ich für Carbon halte, der letzte Rest vom Lack ist.



Besorg dir mal ein bisschen Butylacetat oder Ethylacetat. Besser aber ersteres. Wenn man dann mit einem getränkten Lappen drüber geht, sollte der Lack sich abwischen lassen. (Wenn es Lack ist).

P.S.: Hattest Du die Stütze mit einem Drehmomentschlüssel festgezogen? Dann käme Cannondale nicht umhin, die Garantie zu gewähren. Als Erstkäufer könnte man natürlich ganz anders auftreten. Da würde ich mich sogar für ins Auto setzen und mit dem Impoteur vor Ort Klartext reden.


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Februar 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Besorg dir mal ein bisschen Butylacetat oder Ethylacetat. Besser aber ersteres. Wenn man dann mit einem getränkten Lappen drüber geht, sollte der Lack sich abwischen lassen. (Wenn es Lack ist).


Woher bekomme ich das?


Wie verhält sich das zu Carbon?

Scheint irgendein Alkohol zu sein... bin nicht so der Chemiker...


----------



## zuki (11. Februar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Woher bekomme ich das?
> 
> 
> Wie verhält sich das zu Carbon?
> ...



Nein, das sind Ester und die werden in der Lackporduktion eingesetzt. Ich denke einweichen darfst Du den Rahmen damit nicht. Aber mal kurz drüber wischen sollte nicht schaden.

Ich würde mal in der Apotheke fragen. Die wollen sicher einen plausiblen Grund wissen, den Du ja hast.


----------



## zuki (11. Februar 2012)

P.S.: Zur Not sollte auch ein guter Pinselreiniger gehen. Ist aber glaube ich bei ausgehärteten Lacken nicht mehr wirklich wirksam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Februar 2012)

Hmmm...


----------



## zuki (11. Februar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Hmmm...



Nicht so zögerlich .

Hier mehr Info:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Essigsäure-n-butylester


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Februar 2012)

Sag doch gleich Essigsäure 

Geht auch Essenz?

Nicht so zögerlich sein?
Will echt nicht, dass da was richtig in die Hose geht.


----------



## zuki (11. Februar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Sag doch gleich Essigsäure
> 
> Geht auch Essenz?
> 
> ...



Nee. Essigsäure ist was gänzlich anderes. Vielleicht liest hier ja heute noch jemand mit, der weiß ob Butylacetat oberflächlich die Carbonmatten/ Harzstruktur angreift.


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Februar 2012)




----------



## chrikoh (11. Februar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> "Ursache des Schadens konnte nicht genau festgestellt werden"
> 
> Ich habe die Stütze beigelegt, welche die ganze Zeit über am Bike gefahren wurde.
> Diese wurde aber anscheinend nicht in Augenschein genommen, da sie noch so verpackt war, wie ich sie in das Paket reingelegt hatte. mad: :kotz
> ...





Die lebenslange Garantie sollte doch für den ganzen Rahmen gelten


----------



## zuki (11. Februar 2012)

chrikoh schrieb:


> lebenslange Garantie



Marketing ist alles.


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Februar 2012)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Die lebenslange Garantie sollte doch für den ganzen Rahmen gelten


Tja, da habe ich auch dran geglaubt.


----------



## zuki (11. Februar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Tja, da habe ich auch dran geglaubt.



Wenn man bei der Cannondale Garantie das Kleingedruckte liest, läuft es ohnehin auf Kulanzregelungen hinaus: _Bis auf einige wenige Modelle gibt die Firma Cannondale dem Erstbesitzer  eine lebenslange Garantie auf Material- und Herstellungsfehler für ihre  Rahmen.

_Der Streit was nun ein Material und Herstellungsfehler ist, dürfte einen Juristen auslasten
Jedenfalls schränkt Cdale die Garantie noch weiter ein indem diese ohnehin nur für den Erstkäufer ausgesprochen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mucho (12. Februar 2012)

Dass die Garantiebedingungen nur für den Erstbesitzer gelten, ist eigentlich kein Geheimnis. 
Viel Erfolg bei deinem Projekt!


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. Februar 2012)

Und, was wollt ihr mir damit sagen?


----------



## dogdaysunrise (13. Februar 2012)

Dass das ganz normal ist und bei den allermeisten Herstellern so, LL Garantie nur fuer den Erstbesitzer, das war sogar in den Glanzzeiten von Klein so und da kostete der Rahmen ja damals schon soviel wie manche kleinwagen.

wie schaut's aus? wie kommst du voran?
Ich wuerde mir ne Gescheite Klinge (Teppichmesser) holen, da kannst Du schoen im 90 Grad Winkel ansetzen und auch besser halten mit dem Griff als mit Deiner miniklinge.
Danach und den Rest abschleifen! Immer schoen Handschuhe anziehen und schleifstaub nicht einatmen.  
Abgschliffen sieht mMn aber meist besser aus als chemisch abgebeizt, weil du so immer ne kleine "Marmorstruktur" bekommst die vor allem poppt, wenn Du dann klarlack draufmachst!


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. Februar 2012)

mucho schrieb:


> Dass die Garantiebedingungen nur für den Erstbesitzer gelten, ist eigentlich kein Geheimnis.*
> Viel Erfolg bei deinem Projekt!*



Ach so.

Danke!


----------



## stevensmanic (13. Februar 2012)

@ dogdaysunrise: was meinst du mit "poppt" und marmorstruktur?

hast du da vllt ein bild von damit ich da eine vorstellung von bekomme? 

und mit welches mittel benutzt wurde wäre auch noch interessant. 

immerhin muss es ja auch bei einigen funktionieren. hab mich mal im internet umgesehen, und in UK gibt es einen Lackierer, der KLEINs restauriert und der bietet ebenfalls die beseitigung des alten lackes an. ich kann mir nur schwerlich vorstellen, dass der den ganzen rahmen abschleift?! im kommerziellen bereich wird doch sicher auch die chemiekeule verwendet, und die sollten es sich nicht leisten können, wenn da was nicht gut ausschaut....

@bikeaddict: ich hoffe das stört dich hier nicht. wenn doch werd ichs natürlich löschen ;-)


----------



## zuki (13. Februar 2012)

Also bei einem Klein würde ich strahlen lassen. Oder bei extremen Leichtbau-Alurahmen chemisch entlacken. Kostet ja nicht die Welt:

http://shop.easyelox.de/Eloxieren-Anodisieren-Fahrradrahmen-Rot-Blau-Gold-Schwarz_1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (13. Februar 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Also bei einem Klein würde ich strahlen lassen. Oder bei extremen Leichtbau-Alurahmen chemisch entlacken. Kostet ja nicht die Welt:
> 
> http://shop.easyelox.de/Eloxieren-Anodisieren-Fahrradrahmen-Rot-Blau-Gold-Schwarz_1





Kein Ding, stevensmanic 


Ihr dürft nicht vergessen, dass es hier um einem Carbonrahmen geht.


----------



## stevensmanic (13. Februar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ihr dürft nicht vergessen, dass es hier um einem Carbonrahmen geht.


 

richtig  deshalb ist strahlen vllt nicht die optimale lösung ;-)
es gab im übrigen auch carbon kleins wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe. aber ich glaube erst ab 2000. kenne mich da nicht so genau aus. sollte es jemand besser wissen: bitte verbessern!

gruß


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. Februar 2012)

So far...


----------



## MS1980 (13. Februar 2012)

sieht janz jut aus ... 

kommt Zeit kommt ....


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. Februar 2012)

Finde ich auch!


Geeenau!

Habe heute deutlich länger gemacht, als ich wollte.
Nicht 30-60min, sondern gut 3h.


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. Februar 2012)

Ich werd' das Sitzrohr jetzt erstmal Sitzrohr sein lassen und mich anderen Stellen am Rahmen widmen.


----------



## DeathProof (13. Februar 2012)

Mensch es wird ja .........
ich finds schon schick an zu schauen, nur wie lange haste am gesamten Rohr jetzt gesessen? Ist halt echt ne Geduldsarbeit, Hut ab dafür.


----------



## MS1980 (13. Februar 2012)

bei sowas sollte mann schon gedult haben. sonst ärgert man sich sich im nach hinein wenn man was vergeigt hat ... 

was lange wärt, wird gut ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. Februar 2012)

DeathProof schrieb:


> Mensch es wird ja .........
> ich finds schon schick an zu schauen, nur wie lange haste am gesamten Rohr jetzt gesessen? Ist halt echt ne Geduldsarbeit, Hut ab dafür.



Ca. 4-5h.

Ich rechne mit ca. 20-30h für den gesamten Rahmen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. Februar 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> bei sowas sollte mann schon gedult haben. sonst ärgert man sich sich im nach hinein wenn man was vergeigt hat ...
> 
> was lange wärt, wird gut ...



Also ich hab jetzt schon ein gutes Gefühl im Umgang mit der Klinge.
Ich spüre deutlich, wann ich Lack abtrage und wann ich auf Carbon schabe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (14. Februar 2012)

stevensmanic schrieb:


> @ dogdaysunrise: was meinst du mit "poppt" und marmorstruktur?
> 
> hast du da vllt ein bild von damit ich da eine vorstellung von bekomme?


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. Februar 2012)

Jetzt weis ich was du meintest.

Bin schon gespannt, was mich beim Oberrohr erwartet


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. Februar 2012)

Habe den Rahmen jetzt mal gewogen.
(Bilder kommen später)

Es sind alleine durch die bisherigen Arbeiten (mindestens) 30g gefallen!


----------



## stevensmanic (14. Februar 2012)

@ bikeaddict: bin schon gespannt wies ohne lack wirkt! aber 150g gewichtsersparnis am rahmen wirste wohl nur auf der waage spüren ;-)
aber auf jeden fall respekt für die geduld. aber die haste ja schon vorher bewiesen....

@ dogdaysunrise: danke jetzt weiß ich was du meinst. das ist aber nur relevant, wenn man den rahmen klar lackiert. farbe wird dadurch nicht beeinflusst oder?


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. Februar 2012)

Wie habt'n ihr an den abgerundeten Stellen gearbeitet?

Mit gröberer Stahlwolle?

Denn an diesen Stellen mit der Klinge arbeiten geht kaum und nur mit Schleifpapier ist mir zu langwierig.


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. Februar 2012)

So, ich versuch's jetzt einfach mal mit 100er bzw. 120er Papier.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (14. Februar 2012)

stevensmanic schrieb:


> @ bikeaddict: bin schon gespannt wies ohne lack wirkt! aber 150g gewichtsersparnis am rahmen wirste wohl nur auf der waage spüren ;-)
> aber auf jeden fall respekt für die geduld. aber die haste ja schon vorher bewiesen....
> 
> @ dogdaysunrise: danke jetzt weiß ich was du meinst. das ist aber nur relevant, wenn man den rahmen klar lackiert. farbe wird dadurch nicht beeinflusst oder?



Nein und das kommt auch nur so rueber, wenn man hochglanz klarlackiert.


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. Februar 2012)

Du meinst, dass die Carbonstruktur nur durch das klar Lackieren so stark zu sehen ist?


----------



## steve81 (14. Februar 2012)

Ja!
Mach mal eine entlackte Stelle naß, dann siehst du ungefähr wie es lackiert aussieht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (14. Februar 2012)

steve81 schrieb:


> Ja!
> Mach mal eine entlackte Stelle naß, dann siehst du ungefähr wie es lackiert aussieht!



Mache ich beim Schleifen ja gezwungener Maßen... das sieht so geil aus 

Vielleicht wird doch klar lackiert werden...


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. Februar 2012)

Mit'm Dremel den Rahmen entlacken?


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Februar 2012)

Falls du dich dazu entscheidest, das Teil klar lackieren zu lassen, sag mir Bescheid.


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. Februar 2012)

Wieso?


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. Februar 2012)

So weit für heute:






Ca. 2h waren es...


Das Gewicht:





6g sind heute gefallen. Wahnsinn, oder? 

Also insgesamt mindestens 36g leichter geworden.

Habe heute ganz bewusst an den abgerundeten Stellen gearbeitet.
Will erstmal die Stellen bearbeiten, die wenig Spaß bereiten, aufwändig zu bearbeiten sind und wo die Erfolge nicht so schnell sichtbar sind, wie es z.B. am Oberrohr vermutlich sein wird.
Später kommen dann die großen "Flächen"...


Vor den Entlackungsarbeiten:





Hier weis ich allerdings nicht, ob das Schaltauge dran war, oder nicht.
Wiegt mit Befestigungsmaterial 20g.


----------



## MS1980 (15. Februar 2012)

wieso verwenden die hersteller immer verschiedene carbonstrukturen an ein Bike?

ist bei dem Ari.rahmen von Dogday auch so zu sehen ...

hält 3K die verbindungen besser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (15. Februar 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> wieso verwenden die hersteller immer verschiedene carbonstrukturen an ein Bike?
> 
> ist bei dem Ari.rahmen von Dogday auch so zu sehen ...
> 
> *hält 3K die verbindungen besser?*


Ich denke auch, dass die Eigenschaften dieser Gelege in den Bereichen, wo die Rohre zusammen laufen, bessere Eigenschaften besitzen.


Was auf den Bildern bestimmt nicht so gut rüberkommt: Die nicht-UD-Fasern sind "einfach" über die UD-Fasern "gelegt".

Diese Stellen sind deutlich höher.
Um eine Ebene Fläche bzw. keine Stufen zu haben, wurden die, ich nenne sie mal Höhenunterschiede, durch Massen an Lack ausgeglichen.

Ich bin mal gespannt, wie weit ich am WE komme 

Morgen dürfen sich meine Hände erholen.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (16. Februar 2012)

Na das sieht doch schon sehr gut aus! Man sieht auch schon vereinzelt diesen "Marmor" Effekt wie ich ihn nenne .
Na da bin ich mal aufs Wochenende gespannt.


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Februar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Wieso?



Lies einfach deine E-Mails 

Ist ja schon recht ordentlich, was da an Gewicht gefallen ist.
Aber gut, wenn da neuer Lack draufkommt, ist das auch wieder futsch, nehme ich an.


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. Februar 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Na das sieht doch schon sehr gut aus! Man sieht auch schon vereinzelt diesen "Marmor" Effekt wie ich ihn nenne .
> Na da bin ich mal aufs Wochenende gespannt.



Ich freu mich.


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. Februar 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Lies einfach deine E-Mails
> 
> Ist ja schon recht ordentlich, was da an Gewicht gefallen ist.
> Aber gut, wenn da neuer Lack draufkommt, ist das auch wieder futsch, nehme ich an.



Ok...


Wenn lackiert wird, kommen aber nicht wieder solche Massen von Lack drauf


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. Februar 2012)

@lupus_bhg: Hab gerade deine Mail gelesen.

Hammer!

Ich glaube, das machen wir!

Ich schreibe dir später zurück!


----------



## Kesemo (16. Februar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Hammer! Ich glaube, das machen wir!!


Lasst uns an dem Hammerbild teilhaben


----------



## zuki (16. Februar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass die Eigenschaften dieser Gelege in den Bereichen, wo die Rohre zusammen laufen, bessere Eigenschaften besitzen.



Das ist glaube ich nur bedingt richtig. Dieser Rahmen stammt wahrscheinlich aus einer Produktionsphase wo der Hersteller noch Muffen mit dem strukturierten Gewebe auf Lager hatte.

Später wurde dann UD Gelege modern und die Muffen sahen anders aus. Bei meinem Principia im Monocoque Design ist ja nur Klarlack druff. Da ist die Muffe wie der Rest im UD look.


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. Februar 2012)

Kesemo schrieb:


> Lasst uns an dem Hammerbild teilhaben



Klar.

Aber erst, wenn's soweit ist


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. Februar 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Das ist glaube ich nur bedingt richtig. Dieser Rahmen stammt wahrscheinlich aus einer Produktionsphase wo der Hersteller noch Muffen mit dem strukturierten Gewebe auf Lager hatte.
> 
> Später wurde dann UD Gelege modern und die Muffen sahen anders aus. Bei meinem Principia im Monocoque Design ist ja nur Klarlack druff. Da ist die Muffe wie der Rest im UD look.



Ok... na wenn das so ist... der Rahmen ist ja von 07 oder 08...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrikoh (16. Februar 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> wieso verwenden die hersteller immer verschiedene carbonstrukturen an ein Bike?
> 
> ist bei dem Ari.rahmen von Dogday auch so zu sehen ...
> 
> hält 3K die verbindungen besser?



Vielleicht weil es kein "Sichtcarbon" ist?


----------



## dogdaysunrise (16. Februar 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Lies einfach deine E-Mails
> 
> Ist ja schon recht ordentlich, was da an Gewicht gefallen ist.
> Aber gut, wenn da neuer Lack draufkommt, ist das auch wieder futsch, nehme ich an.



Noe, nicht unbedingt, man kann einen ganzen Rahmen mit 20g und weniger Lack lackieren.


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. Februar 2012)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil es kein "Sichtcarbon" ist?



Hmmm...?

Was tut das zur Frage von MS1980?


Was ist kein Sichtcarbon?

UD?


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. Februar 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Noe, nicht unbedingt, man kann einen ganzen Rahmen mit 20g und weniger Lack lackieren.



Ganz genau!

Bei mir soll auch nur eine dünnstmögliche Schicht Klarlack drauf.


----------



## MS1980 (16. Februar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Hmmm...?
> 
> Was tut das zur Frage von MS1980?


 
ich denke er meint, das es ja keiner sieht und es deshalb gemacht wurde, ist/war vielleicht auch billiger 

ist wie bei den Auto's, da wird ja auch oft gespachtelt ohne ende,neue Farbe rauf und sieht ja keiner mehr ... 

wenn farbe rauf kommt ist das ja auch eigentlich egal, normale Leute schleifen die Farbe ja auch net runter ... 

aber wir sind ja anders  ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. Februar 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ich denke er meint, das es ja keiner sieht und es deshalb gemacht wurde, ist/war vielleicht auch billiger
> 
> ist wie bei den Auto's, da wird ja auch oft gespachtelt ohne ende,neue Farbe rauf und sieht ja keiner mehr ...


Ah, ok. Stimmt. Möglich.



			
				MS1980 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn farbe rauf kommt ist das ja auch eigentlich egal,


Mmmm... :-(



			
				MS1980 schrieb:
			
		

> normale Leute schleifen die Farbe ja auch net runter ...
> 
> aber wir sind ja anders  ...


Richtig!


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. Februar 2012)

Wisst ihr, wo/ob es Reduzierhülsen aus Carbon zu kaufen gibt?

31,6 auf 27,2mm brauche ich.


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. Februar 2012)

Was aus Metall will ich nicht.
Delrin scheidet aus.

Muss Carbon sein.


----------



## xmaxle (17. Februar 2012)

Fotos fehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (17. Februar 2012)

Wovon, Kollesche?


----------



## chrikoh (17. Februar 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ich denke er meint, das es ja keiner sieht und es deshalb gemacht wurde, ist/war vielleicht auch billiger
> 
> ist wie bei den Auto's, da wird ja auch oft gespachtelt ohne ende,neue Farbe rauf und sieht ja keiner mehr ...
> 
> ...




So habe ich das gemeint


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. Februar 2012)

chrikoh schrieb:


> So habe ich das gemeint


----------



## zuki (17. Februar 2012)

Carbon ist schwierig. Dürfte in der Herstellung und Haltbarkeit ziemlich problematisch sein.
Die USE Modelle gibt es zumindest aus Kunststoff.

http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/seat-post-shims-dept1/

http://www.use1.com/product/000062/seat-post-shims/


----------



## matsch (17. Februar 2012)

Gibt es bei  http://ceetec.ch/15901.html


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. Februar 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Carbon ist schwierig. Dürfte in der Herstellung und Haltbarkeit ziemlich problematisch sein.
> Die USE Modelle gibt es zumindest aus Kunststoff.
> 
> http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/seat-post-shims-dept1/
> ...


Danke, aber:



bikeaddicted schrieb:


> *Was aus Metall will ich nicht.
> Delrin scheidet aus.
> 
> Muss Carbon sein.*


!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (17. Februar 2012)

matsch schrieb:


> Gibt es bei  http://ceetec.ch/15901.html


Vielen, vielen Dank!

Genau so etwas suche ich!

Die bekommen gleich eine Nachricht von mir


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. Februar 2012)

..."komm' zu Papa!"


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. Februar 2012)

Weis wer von euch, ob die Wippe der P6 in 31,6mm einen anderen Radius besitzt, als die von der 27,2er P6?


Wo kann man die Wippen einzeln kaufen?
Finde gerade keine Bezugsquelle...


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. Februar 2012)

...läuft ziemlich gut, heute.

Die Pause hat sich gelohnt.


Zwischenstand:





Auf der nicht-Antriebsseite zeigen sich Stellen, die nicht besonders schön gearbeitet wurden.

1.: "Kanten" in dem 3k-Teil

2.: Ein kleines Loch, wo weder Harz noch Carbon sind -> war mit Lack gefüllt.


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. Februar 2012)

Es geht in die richtige Richtung...





Wieder 10g weniger


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. Februar 2012)

Aktuell:





Wieder 6g weniger.

Hab endlich das abgeranzte Chainsuckblech abgemacht.
Wiegt 4-6g.
Werde ein neues bestellen.
Oder es kommt dieses formbare Carbon.
Wer weis... 

Es läuft so gut... 


P.S.: Diese langen, scheinbaren Kratzer, sind Übergänge zwischen den Carbonlagen.


----------



## DeathProof (18. Februar 2012)

Es wird, es wird ..........
man ahnt schon wo es hingeht, allzu viel haste ja nicht mehr ;-)


----------



## hhninja81 (18. Februar 2012)

Wie Olli Kahn so schön zu sagen pflegte:

"immer weider, immer weider..."  

Das sieht doch schön richtig gut aus  und was machen die Hände?

Gruß Marcus


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Wie Olli Kahn so schön zu sagen pflegte:
> 
> "immer weider, immer weider..."
> 
> ...



Finde ich auch.

Würde am liebsten nicht schlafen gehen...


Die Hände?

Schmerzen!

Muss für heute Schluss machen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Februar 2012)

Habe noch die antriebsseitige Sitzstrebe abgezogen.





Sind also wieder 6g gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Februar 2012)

Es sind also bis jetzt schon 60 bis 80g gefallen


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Februar 2012)

Heute ging's nicht so richtig voran.
Die Finger schmerzen noch zu sehr.
Die bloße Klinge zwischen den Fingern zu halten ist nicht so angenehm... werde es vielleicht mit Handschuhen probieren.

4g sind heute nur gefallen.
Aktuelles Gewicht: 1358g
Also insgesamt minus 64-84g insgesamt.

Dafür sieht der Rahmen wieder deutlich schöner aus


----------



## cpprelude (19. Februar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ....werde es vielleicht mit Handschuhen probieren.


 
Dir wurde hier doch schon geraten Handschuhe zu tragen damit du das giftige Zeugs nicht über die Haut aufnimmst , man soll ja eins mit dem Rad werden aber nimm es nicht so wörtlich.  Und schön Staubschutzmaske tragen, viel spaß weiterhin.


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Februar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Dir wurde hier doch schon geraten Handschuhe zu tragen damit du das giftige Zeugs nicht über die Haut aufnimmst , man soll ja eins mit dem Rad werden aber nimm es nicht so wörtlich.  Und schön Staubschutzmaske tragen, viel spaß weiterhin.


Na schau mal einer an...

Stimmt.
hhninja hat es mir empfohlen.

Habe leider vergessen, am Samstag was über's T-Shirt zu ziehen und jetzt jucken meine Arme  
Nur noch mit Pully!

Staubmaske?
Näh...

Schönen Dank!


----------



## matsch (20. Februar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Staubmaske?
> Näh...



Am Rad tunen wie ein Mann und dann den Staub in die Lunge ziehen.  Der Staub macht dich nicht schneller.... Das ist echt leichtsinnig!


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Februar 2012)

matsch schrieb:


> Am Rad tunen wie ein Mann und dann den Staub in die Lunge ziehen.  Der Staub macht dich nicht schneller.... Das ist echt leichtsinnig!



Fühle mich geehrt.


Andere ziehen Nikotin & Co in die Lunge und ich eben Staub ._.

Werde mal sehen, ob ich mir die Maske zulege...


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Februar 2012)

Solltest du unbedingt.


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Februar 2012)

Ich sehe ja den Staub immer auf den Händen...

Ich überleg's mir.
Habe was zu Hause, glaube ich...


----------



## dogdaysunrise (20. Februar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Fühle mich geehrt.
> 
> 
> Andere ziehen Nikotin & Co in die Lunge und ich eben Staub ._.
> ...



Definitiv! Hatte ich Dir doch schon geschrieben!
Handschuhe und definitiv Maske! Schleifstaub ist gar nicht gut und Carbonstaub noch schlechter! Bitte, bitte Maske!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Februar 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Definitiv! Hatte ich Dir doch schon geschrieben!
> Handschuhe und definitiv Maske! Schleifstaub ist gar nicht gut und Carbonstaub noch schlechter! Bitte, bitte Maske!


Ach menno...


----------



## dogdaysunrise (20. Februar 2012)

Und bitte ne richtige Staubmaske, keinen Arzt-Gesichtsschutz oder sowas!
Kannst mir spaeter danken!


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Februar 2012)

Ah, danke!

Da weis ich, was ich morgen im Baumarkt so ungefähr brauche...

Ich wollte schon so etwas aus dem medizinischen Bereich nehmen...


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. Februar 2012)

Sowas in der Art hab ich mir geholt:


----------



## Fujisan (22. Februar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Die bloße Klinge zwischen den Fingern zu halten ist nicht so angenehm...
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1064093



Weshalb machst du dir das Leben so schwer ?! Ich hab für das Entlacken eines Carbonrahmens eine Cutter-Messerklinge hergenommen. Die stumpfe Seite zum Abziehen verwendet und die scharfe Seite mit Panzertape/Klebeband/Klebestreifen abgeklebt. Da kann nix passieren.


----------



## InoX (22. Februar 2012)

Wenn du die stumpfe Seite nimmst kannst du auch gleich ein Frühstücksmesser nehmen... Hääää?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (22. Februar 2012)

Was'n los hieää? 


Das Leben schwer machen?


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. Februar 2012)

Hab die Klinge jetzt sowieso eingespannt... in...???


----------



## InoX (22. Februar 2012)

einen Ceranfeldputzer?


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. Februar 2012)

Den hab ich:






Da hab ich die Klinge eingespannt.
Geht sehr gut.

Die Klinge ist zwar nicht für diesen Cutter bestimmt, aber was soll's.


----------



## Fujisan (22. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Wenn du die stumpfe Seite nimmst kannst du auch gleich ein Frühstücksmesser nehmen... Hääää?



Du musst es ja wissen .


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. Februar 2012)

Fujisan schrieb:


> Du musst es ja wissen .


Ach komm... 


Was meintest du mit deiner vorherigen Aussage?


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. Februar 2012)

2h... 1334...


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. Februar 2012)

...hier die "Auflösung":





Die bisher entfernte Folie wiegt ca. 2g und das entfernte CD-Emblem wiegt ca. 4g.

Also sind heute durch Entfernung des Lacks allein 18g gefallen.
Und das, obwohl es nur ein so kleiner Bereich ist und noch nicht fertig ist (Steuerrohr+Verbindungsstellen zu OR+UR).

Ich plane kein Emblem an den Rahmen zu bappen, wenn er fertig ist.
Da kommen Aufkleber.
Folie muss wieder dran.

Also heute insgesamt -22g.
Alles in allem bis jetzt -86 bis -106g. 
(Die Waage muss 2g zu wenig anzeigen. Ist auch hin und her geschwankt)

Gewicht des Rahmens aktuell inkl. Folie (2g) also 1338g.


----------



## InoX (22. Februar 2012)

Fujisan schrieb:


> Du musst es ja wissen .



Woher willst du wissen was ich weiß?entweder du meinst das wirklich so dass man die Klinge mit der stumpfen Seite nutzen soll, was keinen Sinn machen würde, weil ich dann keinen Cutter bräuchte, also auch ein Frühstücksmesser oder ein ähnlich stumpfes Utensil nutzen könnte.  Wenn nicht, hast du dich schlecht ausgedrückt, was wahrscheinlicher scheint.

Habe übrgiens auch schon Carbon entlackt.

Zurück zum Thema:

Dass da so viel Gewicht fallen würde hatte ich nicht erwartet. Das lohnt sich ja wirklich. Respekt für die Ausdauer. Das könnte ich nicht


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Zurück zum Thema:
> 
> Dass da so viel Gewicht fallen würde hatte ich nicht erwartet. Das lohnt sich ja wirklich. Respekt für die Ausdauer. Das könnte ich nicht



Ich bin auch sehr erfreut über die große Gewichtsabnahme.

Danke 


Habe für dieses WE ein ehrgeiziges Ziel...

...naaa, wer errät's?


P.S.: Lasst die Sachen mit den Klingen/Messern doch auf sich beruhen.

Was ich mir allerdings vorstellen könnte, ist, dass zuki mit der stumpfen Seite der Cutterklinge auf die dortige Kante hinaus will, mit der man eventuell sehr gut den Lack abziehen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (23. Februar 2012)

Na bestimmt dem ganzen Spaß ein Ende setzen und die ... endlich nackig machen


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Februar 2012)

Rrrichtig!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (23. Februar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...hier die "Auflösung":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sehr schoen! Das wird ein geiles Geraet wenns mal fertig ist!
Gewichtsmaessig also mal 12xxg. Das ist doch schonmal was!
Wie gesagt, je nachdem was und wie du lackieren willst, man kann mit 20g Lack in der Spruehpistole nen ganzen Rahmen lackieren.


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Februar 2012)

Macht das Sinn, selber zu lackieren?
...im Keller...

Ich denke auch, dass da noch einiges an Gewicht fallen wird.
Ca. 50g, denke ich...


----------



## InoX (23. Februar 2012)

Machst du die Gabel auch nackig?


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Februar 2012)

Die Gabel???


----------



## onkel_scheune (23. Februar 2012)

Kurzer Zwischenbericht:

Ich dachte, dass ich fast fertig war. Setze das VR ein und siehe da - der Spider von der Hope floating Scheibe in Verbindung mit der Chris King Nabe schleift an der Gabel. Nur noch kotzen ........
Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Nabe, mit der das nicht passiert, denn die Scheiben will ich unbedingt fahren. Hat jemand Vorschläge? Meine Lust zig Laufräder zu probieren hält sich sehr in Grenzen.

Grüße
der onkel


----------



## hooliemoolie (23. Februar 2012)

Ich würde den nicht selber Lackieren zumindest nicht mit der Sprühdose.
Und wenn du den Lack nicht Einbrennen kannst sollte die Haltbarkeit auch nich so toll sein 
und der Verlauf und der Ergebniss spricht auch für sich.
Mehr als 50 euro sollte es auch nicht kosten wenn der Rahmen gut vorgearbeitet ist, 
aber lass die Sprühdosen bloss im Baummarkt ist der Rahmen zu schade für  

Mfg Mario


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Februar 2012)

hooliemoolie schrieb:


> Ich würde den nicht selber Lackieren zumindest nicht mit der Sprühdose.
> Und wenn du den Lack nicht Einbrennen kannst sollte die Haltbarkeit auch nich so toll sein
> und der Verlauf und der Ergebniss spricht auch für sich.
> Mehr als 50 euro sollte es auch nicht kosten wenn der Rahmen gut vorgearbeitet ist,
> ...



So denke ich auch...


Lack hätte ich schon vom Auto Zubehör geholt.

Aber versauen brauch ich den schönen Rahmen wirklich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (23. Februar 2012)

ich würde einfach klarlack einfärben und denn rübersprühen lassen, so siehst die carbonstrukturen darunter auch noch, halt nur nicht so dolle ...

hatte meine Heckleuchten vom Auto auch so lasiert, bis der Typ vom Tüv kam  ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Februar 2012)

Wozu einfärben?


----------



## MS1980 (23. Februar 2012)

*mir* persönlich gefällt dieser mix von den veschiedenen Carbon Strukturen nicht, sieht immer nach Pfusch aus ...

deshalb würde *ich *den einfach einfärben, 

sieht halt genial aus, wenn richtig sonne ist, denn schimmert das Carbon durch, und sonst halt nicht, hat doch was ...

musst halt sehen wie er nach dem komplett entlacken aussieht, wenn das mit den 3K carbon einigermaßen gleich aussieht, denn gehts ja ...und klarlack würde reichen ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Februar 2012)

Ich will zu jeder Zeit und jeder Witterung/Wetter das Carbon sehen.

Deshalb nur Klarlack.


Was geil käme, wäre, die 3k-Stellen mit dunklem Lack zu verdecken und einen fließenden Übergang zum Klarlack auf den Bereichen zu schaffen, wo UD zu sehen ist...


----------



## InoX (23. Februar 2012)

Hab gesehen dass die Gabel aus Alu zu sein scheint... vergiss den Quatsch den ich geschrieben habe


----------



## MS1980 (24. Februar 2012)

onkel_scheune schrieb:


> Kurzer Zwischenbericht:
> 
> Ich dachte, dass ich fast fertig war. Setze das VR ein und siehe da - der Spider von der Hope floating Scheibe in Verbindung mit der Chris King Nabe schleift an der Gabel. Nur noch kotzen ........
> Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Nabe, mit der das nicht passiert, denn die Scheiben will ich unbedingt fahren. Hat jemand Vorschläge? Meine Lust zig Laufräder zu probieren hält sich sehr in Grenzen.
> ...


 

es gibt ja sowas hier,
http://www.ebay.de/itm/SYNTACE-DISC...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item53eb9098d2

vielleicht probierst es damit und wenn's net besser wird denn muß was neues her ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_scheune (24. Februar 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> es gibt ja sowas hier,
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/SYNTACE-DISC...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item53eb9098d2
> 
> vielleicht probierst es damit und wenn's net besser wird denn muß was neues her ...



Dann kommt die Scheibe ja noch näher zur Gabel und das soll es ja nicht machen. Ganz im Gegenteil - die Scheibe muss weiter von der Gabel weg, denn der Spider schleift ja an ihr.
Ich sehe schon, außer zig Naben/Laufräder zu probieren wird mit nix anderes zur Auswahl stehen, wenn ich die Scheiben fahren will.


----------



## MS1980 (24. Februar 2012)

ganz ehrlich ..., ich würde die scheiben denn weglassen und andere fahren, statt nach nen passenden laufradsatz zu suchen, das kostet 1. zeit; 2. viel nerven und 3. wird nicht billig ...


----------



## alb (24. Februar 2012)

Moin!
Dass die Kombi King/Hope Floating nicht geht, habe ich in den Weiten des WWW schon einmal gelesen. Ich fahre die Floatings mit fun Works s-light Naben (118g/233g) problemlos. 240s, Tune usw. gehen auch.

Thema Lack:
2k-Klarlack auch aus der Dose (2. Komponente sitz unten drin, wird kurz vorher reingedrÃ¼ckt und aktiviert) ist nicht zu verachten. Halt bei mir bspw. an der Kurbel richtig gut. Bekommt man im Netz fÃ¼r um die 16â¬ pro Dose. Trotzdem wÃ¼rde ich vorher mal bei 1,2,3 Lackern in der NÃ¤he anfragen.
GruÃ!


----------



## onkel_scheune (24. Februar 2012)

alb schrieb:


> Moin!
> Dass die Kombi King/Hope Floating nicht geht, habe ich in den Weiten des WWW schon einmal gelesen. Ich fahre die Floatings mit fun Works s-light Naben (118g/233g) problemlos. 240s, Tune usw. gehen auch.
> 
> Thema Lack:
> ...



DANKE!!!! Ein anderer LRS sollte eh rein. Ich wollte es erstmal nur ausprobieren. Den Fun Works LRS hab ich schon im fokus .....


----------



## alb (24. Februar 2012)

Hey! 
Ich fahre ihn mit ZTR Alpine und CX Ray. Bin bisher sehr zufrieden....nix auffälliges. Zähle aber auch mit ca. 65kg zu den leichten Fahrern.
Gruß aus DD nach LE


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Februar 2012)

Wichtige Frage!!!


Klemme in UD oder 3k?


Ich wollte ja eigentlich UD haben...


----------



## DeathProof (24. Februar 2012)

Würde ich von der Struktur am Sitzrohr und der Stütze abhängig machen.
3K könnte gehen - kann aber auch zu viel sein.

Ich wäre dann wohl auch für UD.


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Februar 2012)

Danke für deine Meinungsäußerung 


Ich denke, dass der Bereich, wo sich die vielen Rohre treffen und das 3k drüber ist (und andere Bereiche), irgendwann anders lackiert wird, sodass man am ganzen Rahmen ausschließlich UD sieht.

Vielleicht wird das aber jetzt schon möglich sein... wer weis...


----------



## MS1980 (24. Februar 2012)

bist denn mit dem schleifen fertig?


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Februar 2012)

Schön wär's...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (24. Februar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ....Ich denke, dass der Bereich, wo sich die vielen Rohre treffen und das 3k drüber ist (und andere Bereiche), irgendwann anders lackiert wird, sodass man am ganzen Rahmen ausschließlich UD sieht.


 
Hattest du ja vorher schonmal erwähnt, ich finde die Idee echt gut,  das könnte was werden. Werden denn später 3k Parts oder der gleichen montiert? Wenn nicht, dann wäre ich auch für eine UD Klemme. Hattest du dich denn für eine Farbe entschieden die man im Rahmen sehen wird, was auch immer das sein wird, Schriftzüge, Logos etc. Ich weiß ja nicht was du dir überlegt hast aber ich würde den Cannondale Schriftzug am Unterrohr wieder mit rein bringen, schön aus einer ausgesuchten Farbe lackieren, vielleicht nur einen dünnen dezenzen Rand (nicht ausfüllen) oder so. Das muss echt gut aussehen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Februar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Hattest du ja vorher schonmal erwähnt, ich finde die Idee echt gut,


Ich glaube, dass hat schon jemand vor mir erwähnt.. oder zumindest so ähnlich...

Danke 



			
				cpprelude schrieb:
			
		

> das könnte was werden.


Könnte?

Ich bitte dich...



			
				cpprelude schrieb:
			
		

> Werden denn später 3k Parts oder der gleichen montiert?


Nö, allerhöchstens Lenker.
Aber ich glaube nicht.
Warte, die Stütze wird noch mal eine aus Carbon. 3k.



			
				cpprelude schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn nicht, dann wäre ich auch für eine UD Klemme.






			
				cpprelude schrieb:
			
		

> Hattest du dich denn für eine Farbe entschieden die man im Rahmen sehen wird, was auch immer das sein wird, Schriftzüge, Logos etc. Ich weiß ja nicht was du dir überlegt hast aber ich würde den Cannondale Schriftzug am Unterrohr wieder mit rein bringen, schön aus einer ausgesuchten Farbe lackieren, vielleicht nur einen dünnen dezenzen Rand (nicht ausfüllen) oder so. Das muss echt gut aussehen.


Farbe: candy-rot bzw. ein solches rot, welches an (tune/kcnc) elox-rot heran kommt.

Es kommen Aufkleber auf den Rahmen.

Alles andere ist die oft zitierte "Zukunftsmusik".


----------



## cpprelude (24. Februar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Es kommen Aufkleber auf den Rahmen.


 
Währe auch eine Option.


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Februar 2012)

Leicht, (relativ) günstig und einfach anzubringen...


----------



## cpprelude (24. Februar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Leicht, (relativ) günstig und einfach anzubringen...


 
Und leicht zu ändern, falls man irgendwann was anderes drauf machen möchte.


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Februar 2012)

Richtig!


...morgen will ich richtig reinhauen mit dem Entlacken...


----------



## cpprelude (24. Februar 2012)

Na dann frohes schaffen, hoffendlich hast du nicht mehr viel.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (25. Februar 2012)

Mal so zur Anregung.....Inspiration......

Ich kanns leider nicht direkt verlinken, wegen flash, aber schau mal hier:
http://www.maja-art.de/blackivy.html
Dann scroll mal etwas nach rechts und klick auf die Grossaufnahme des Steuerrohres, da wurde das 3K gelassen und eingefaerbt, wie das gemacht wurde weiss ich nicht.
Aber da Du Candy-Red erwaehntest und du wegen dem 3K gefragt wurdest kam mir sofort dieses bike.


----------



## MS1980 (25. Februar 2012)

sieht hammer aus ... 

das geht durch einfärben des Klarlackes ... wie ich's schonmal erwähnt habe ...

aber sowas geniales scheucht man denn net mehr durch den Wald ... das wäre ja schade um den Lack, es sei denn man haut 10 schickten Klarlack rauf ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Februar 2012)

Danke 


Kenn' ich... Hammer!


Hatte ich aber ganz vergessen... weil sowas vorerst überhaupt nicht in Frage kommt... :/


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Februar 2012)

Wär's nicht geil, den Rahmen komplett mit candy-rot eingefärbtem Klarlack zu lackieren?


Oder zu viel des Guten?


----------



## hooliemoolie (25. Februar 2012)

die meisten Candylacke sind mit Metallic anteilen daher wäre es für mich nix sieht aus wie Kirmeslack  
Aber es gibt Transperentlacke die man in den Klarlack bei geben kann ohne Metallic anteile dann schimmert der Untergrund schichtbar durch und bei Sonne sieht man die zb Rote einfärbung.
hab ich schon öfter gemacht und ist naja ein Hingucker halt aber auch nur in der Sonne 
und wenn Du es mit Aufklebern versehen willst dann lass es  

mfg Mario


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Februar 2012)

Also so, wie es hier zu sehen ist, finde ich es ganz geil!

Der rot-Ton muss halt zum Elox passen.


Ich weis nur nicht, ob mir das auf Dauer gefallen wird.

Ich befürchte, dass ich mich nach nicht allzu langer Zeit an dieser Lackierung satt sehen würde...


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Februar 2012)

hooliemoolie, was stellst du dir denn unter Aufklebern vor?

Bzw. was denkst du, was an den Rahmen ran kommt?


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. Februar 2012)

Boah ey, so eine Schweinearbeit... so ein kleiner Bereich und so viel Schufterei...





Etwas mit Schleifpapier vorgearbeitet und den großen Rest mit der Klinge.






Dazu rechnen muss man das Chainsuckblech (ca. 4g), ein paar kleine Folien (ca. 2g) und die große Folie am Unterrohr (ca. 4g).

Also zum Gewicht auf dem Bild +10g.
Macht 1322g.

Also bis jetzt -100 bis -120g.

So kann's ruhig weiter gehen... ob ich heute fertig werde... 


P.S.: Leider musste ich eine weitere Stelle entdecken, an der gepfuscht wurde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (26. Februar 2012)

Ausfallenden, Bremsaufnahme und Zuggegenhalter/Führungen abschleifen?


Ich bin für *ja*!

...hab ja sowieso schon damit begonnen 


Mir gefällt schwarz-silber immer besser...


----------



## hooliemoolie (26. Februar 2012)

MOIN..

wolltest doch Aufkleber drauf machen oder ? sollen die dann mit unter den KLarlack ?

ich würde die stellen wo man das andere Laminat sieht wie zb der Lenkkopf in schwarz machen und alles nacher in Glänzenden KLarlack versiegeln dann ist das eine schwarze Oberfläche dazu gift grüne Parts  und alles wäre gut 

mfg Mario


----------



## cpprelude (26. Februar 2012)

@hooliemoolie: Meinst du schwarz pur, oder auch wieder dem Klarlack bei mischen?

@bikeaddicted: Wirst du denn viel eloxal rot dran haben?


----------



## hooliemoolie (26. Februar 2012)

Schwarz Uni ja also nicht in den KLarlack


----------



## cpprelude (26. Februar 2012)

Aha, verstehe.


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. Februar 2012)

hooliemoolie schrieb:


> MOIN..
> 
> wolltest doch Aufkleber drauf machen oder ? sollen die dann mit unter den KLarlack ?
> 
> ...


Ja, Aufkleber schon.
Aber doch bitte nicht unter Lack!
Wenn ich keine Lust mehr auf die habe bzw. bessere und schönere finde dann hätte ich ja wieder 'nen Mordsaufwandt.

Nee, nee, das brauche und will ich nicht.

Die Aufkleber werden einfach (vielleicht auch dilettantisch) auf den klar lackierten Rahmen geklebt.


Giftgrüne Parts???


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. Februar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> [...]
> @bikeaddicted: Wirst du denn viel eloxal rot dran haben?



Erstmal nicht mehr, als vorher.
Also fast nix 

Für mich steht fest, dass der Rahmen einfach nur klar lackiert wird.
Keine Faxen.
Vorerst


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. Februar 2012)

Das war heute wieder wie 'ne Strafarbeit... dafür konnte ich den Rest vom Steuerrohr und fast das gesamte Unterrohr entlacken 

Fast, weil der Übergang zum Tretlagergehäuse noch nicht ganz fertig ist.

So weit für heute:





Dazu kommen wieder die 10g für Chainsuckblech, kleine Folien und große Folie.
Also zusammen 1290g 

Insgesamt 132 bis 152g weniger Gewicht. Yeah! 


Sieht echt geil aus


----------



## cpprelude (26. Februar 2012)

Das wird das wird,  die Ziellinie ist schon in sicht.


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. Februar 2012)

Jo!


Das Ziel für's WE leider verpasst aber trotzdem große Fortschritte gemacht.

Diese Woche werde ich bestimmt fertig mit dem Entlacken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (27. Februar 2012)

Wann kommt der Lack wieder drauf? Unmittelbar nach dem entlacken?


----------



## hooliemoolie (27. Februar 2012)

Sieht klasse aus ! Ich werd mich auch mal nach einem guten gebrauchten umsehen will auch  

Ich denke erst mal schleifen scheifen dann erst lack drauf,um so besser die Oberfläche um so besser das Ergebnis


----------



## cpprelude (27. Februar 2012)

hooliemoolie schrieb:


> Sieht klasse aus ! Ich werd mich auch mal nach einem guten gebrauchten umsehen will auch
> 
> Ich denke erst mal schleifen scheifen dann erst lack drauf,um so besser die Oberfläche um so besser das Ergebnis


 
Schick deinen Rahmen gleich zu bikeaddicted, dann kann er nahtlos zu denem übergehen.


----------



## stevensmanic (27. Februar 2012)

super idee! ich schick meinen dann gleich hinterher damit er nicht aus der übung kommt


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. Februar 2012)

hooliemoolie schrieb:


> Sieht klasse aus ! Ich werd mich auch mal nach einem guten gebrauchten umsehen will auch


Danke!

Welcher Rahmen?



hooliemoolie schrieb:


> Ich denke erst mal schleifen scheifen dann erst lack drauf,um so besser die Oberfläche um so besser das Ergebnis


Ganz genau!


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. Februar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Schick deinen Rahmen gleich zu bikeaddicted, dann kann er nahtlos zu denem übergehen.


Ohne Schei$$, ich würd's gegen eine gewisse Bezahlung machen.



stevensmanic schrieb:


> super idee! ich schick meinen dann gleich hinterher damit er nicht aus der übung kommt


Siehe oben.

Deiner ist aber Alu, oder?


----------



## stevensmanic (27. Februar 2012)

der aktuelle ist auch ohne lack schwer  ist eloxiert


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. Februar 2012)

stevensmanic schrieb:


> der aktuelle ist auch ohne lack schwer  ist eloxiert


...na also...


----------



## cpprelude (27. Februar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ohne Schei$$, ich würd's gegen eine gewisse Bezahlung machen.


 
Und wann willst du Zeit haben das Geld auszugeben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (27. Februar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Und wann willst du Zeit haben das Geld auszugeben?


Wann ich das viele Geld ausgeben möchte? D)

Dafür findet sich Zeit, keine Sorge.


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. Februar 2012)

Weis jemand, ob ich für meine Funworks N-Light Stütze eine andere Wippe verwenden kann?








27,2x400mm.
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...Sattelstuetze-Alloy-SL-400mm-190g::26336.html

Ich bin nämlich nicht besonders glücklich mit der mini Auflagefläche :-(
Will mir den schönen Sattel nicht zerstören...

Geht die Wippe der P6?

Oder bin ich schließlich doch auf eine Spezialanfertigung angewiesen?


...geht diese Woodman mit einer anderen Wippe?





http://shops.venditio.com/peters-on...WOODMAN-Components-Carbo-EL-272x400-130g.html


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. Februar 2012)

Heute gab's Hilfe...





Geht gut. Gut zu kontrollieren der Dremel


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Februar 2012)

Oh oh - ich komme zu spät - ich wollte vorschlagen, die Kettenstreben so zu lassen. Das sähe bestimmt ganz nett aus.


----------



## bikeaddicted (28. Februar 2012)

Das hätte ich nicht gemacht 


Der Übergang hätte dazu auch noch richtig hässlich ausgesehen.


Das wird jetzt durchgezogen.

Keine Kompromisse.


----------



## cpprelude (28. Februar 2012)

Wann bist du ungefähr fertig mit dem Gestell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (28. Februar 2012)

Bittschön:







1268g sind's noch.

Für die Folien und das Chainsuckblech kommen jetzt 12g drauf.

Also insgesamt 1280g.

Sieht so aus, als kommt der nackte Rahmen inkl. Folien und Blech auf 1265g.
Dann kommt noch der Lack dazu.
Unter 1300g sollten es schon werden


----------



## bikeaddicted (28. Februar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Wann bist du ungefähr fertig mit dem Gestell?



Ich denke, mit dem Abziehen und Schleifen bin ich bis zum WE fertig.


----------



## bikeaddicted (28. Februar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Unter 1300g sollten es schon werden



...und das ist super, weil ein Flash StandardMod in Größe X etwa genauso viel wiegt.


----------



## cpprelude (28. Februar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ich denke, mit dem Abziehen und Schleifen bin ich bis zum WE fertig.


 
Liegt es daran das das entlacken des Tretlagergehäuses aufwändig ist?


----------



## bikeaddicted (28. Februar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Liegt es daran das das entlacken des Tretlagergehäuses aufwändig ist?



Richtig!

Diese verwinkelten bzw. abgerundeten Stellen kosten richtig Zeit und dazu ist dort meist 3k, was den Prozess zusätzlich verlangsamt.

Dann muss ich ja auch noch die Ausfallenden und die Bremsaufnahme vom Lack befreien und polieren + die Leitungsführungen polieren.
Das dauert...


----------



## dogdaysunrise (29. Februar 2012)

Glueckwunsch! Das sieht richtig Klasse aus! 90% hast Du hinter Dir!


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. Februar 2012)

Danke!

In "echt" sieht der Rahmen ja noch besser aus 

Wenn dann noch der Klarlack drauf kommt... 


Ja, viel ist nicht mehr geblieben...


----------



## onkel_doc (29. Februar 2012)

coole sache. Das kommt dev gut mit dem rahmen.

Muss heute den rahmen meiner holden auch wieder zurücksenden. Die hirschen haben ne falsche farbe draufgemacht

Jetzt kostet mich das neue lackieren wieder 100.- sfr.

Für das ganze geld bekommt man schon fast nen customrahmen in alu.


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. Februar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> coole sache. Das kommt dev gut mit dem rahmen.






			
				onkel_doc schrieb:
			
		

> Muss heute den *rahmen meienr hoden* auch wieder zurücksenden. Die hirschen haben ne falsche farbe draufgemacht


Au hä! Sehr schmerzhaft 

Oder war das etwa wieder ein Schreibfehler? 



			
				onkel_doc schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt kostet mich das neue lackieren wieder 100.- sfr.



Na toll... :/



			
				onkel_doc schrieb:
			
		

> Für das ganze geld bekommt man schon fast nen customrahmen in alu.


:kotz:


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Februar 2012)

Ich bin echt begeistert von deinem Projekt! Habe das ganz Thema mitverfolgt, gerade weil ich auch überlege meinen Carbonrahmen von seinem Lack zu befreien. Schön zu sehen wie es langsam aber sicher jeden Tag "wächst". 
Bin schon sehr gespannt auf das Endergebnis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (29. Februar 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich bin echt begeistert von deinem Projekt! Habe das ganz Thema mitverfolgt, gerade weil ich auch überlege meinen Carbonrahmen von seinem Lack zu befreien. Schön zu sehen wie es langsam aber sicher jeden Tag "wächst".
> Bin schon sehr gespannt auf das Endergebnis



Freut mich!


Welcher Rahmen?

Ah, Bergamont Platoon.


Ja, ja, langsam aber genau 


...und ich erst... war gerade Aufsätze für den Dremel kaufen... Proxxon Aufsätze  

Für die Ausfaller & Co....


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Februar 2012)

Ist ein Bergamont Platoon 8.9. Nach dem letzten Chainsuck kann man im Tretlagerbereich schön die Carbonstruktur sehen. Außerdem war ich echt verwundert wie dick der Lack ist. Vielleicht macht sich das auch ähnlich wie bei dir bemerkbar vom Gewicht.

Bei den Ausfallenden und den Zuganschlägen habe ich am meisten Bedenken, kostet sicher gut Zeit. Mit nem Dremel gehts aber ganz gut, weiß ich von einem billigen Alurahmen den ich mal entlackt habe.


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. Februar 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ist ein Bergamont Platoon 8.9. Nach dem letzten Chainsuck kann man im Tretlagerbereich schön die Carbonstruktur sehen. Außerdem war ich echt verwundert wie dick der Lack ist. Vielleicht macht sich das auch ähnlich wie bei dir bemerkbar vom Gewicht.


Ja, die Lackschicht ist wirklich sehr dick.
Aber auch nicht überall.

Bei dir müssten auch mindestens 100g nach späterer Lackierung drin sein.



			
				Crimson_ schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den Ausfallenden und den Zuganschlägen habe ich am meisten Bedenken, kostet sicher gut Zeit. Mit nem Dremel gehts aber ganz gut, weiß ich von einem billigen Alurahmen den ich mal entlackt habe.



Na das stimmt mich ja zuversichtlich


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Februar 2012)

Schweißnähte sind aber schlimmer als Zuganschläge, keine Sorge


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. Februar 2012)

Und wie mache ich die Zuganschläge?
Mit 'nem Polieraufsatz?


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Februar 2012)

Die Oberseiten habe ich mit was härterem gemacht und für die fiesen Stellen in die man schlecht reinkommt sowas hier:


----------



## onkel_doc (29. Februar 2012)

Ups, ja dev schreibfehler. Es geht nicht um meine hoden

Habs geändert...


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. Februar 2012)

Die Oberseiten der Anschläge mit der Drahtbürste? 

Ich werde das mit dem Schleifpapier machen... habe schon an einer Stelle getestet... geht relativ easy.


Und wie macht man die Anschläge von innen am besten?
Ich würde sagen, gar nicht.
Sieht ja keiner.
Und schützen tut's das Material auch noch...


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. Februar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Ups, ja dev schreibfehler. Es geht nicht um meine hoden
> 
> Habs geändert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (29. Februar 2012)

Da gibts auch noch feinere, hatte auch nur so ein Dremelähnliches Werkzeug zur Verfügung. Innen habe ich auch nicht gemacht, da kommen ja eh wieder die Endkappen der Außenhüllen rein.

ging wohl um die "holde" habs mir schon gedacht


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. Februar 2012)

Ich wusste ja auch, was er meint.
Aber sowas muss man einfach unter die Nase reiben 
Bissl Spaß darf auch sein.


----------



## cpprelude (29. Februar 2012)

Das hier ist definitiv der längste super short Aufbau den ich je gesehen habe. 

Entlacken: Meinerseits auch ein dickes Lob.  Hab ich zwar noch nie gemacht aber ich kann mir vorstellen was das für eine Arbeit ist. Das soll ein kleiner Motivationsschub für die anstehenden restlichen Arbeiten sein.


----------



## Kesemo (29. Februar 2012)

Ich schau gerne hier rein, auch wenn das short schon mit knapp 60 Seiten überschritten wurde ^^

Mal was anderes (vllt. hab ich's auch nur wieder übersehen): Die Sache mit dem Harz kommt erst, wenn der Rahmen komplett entlackt wurde?


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. Februar 2012)

@super short: das war anders geplant 

Hätte auch gerne das Thema umbenannt.


Ohne Musik ginge die Entlackungsaktion nicht...


Harz???


----------



## Kesemo (29. Februar 2012)

War der Rahmen nicht am Sitzrohr gerissen? Das wolltest du doch mit einem Epoxydharz kitten (so hab ich's jedenfalls in Erinnerung).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (29. Februar 2012)

Kesemo schrieb:


> War der Rahmen nicht am Sitzrohr gerissen? Das wolltest du doch mit einem Epoxydharz kitten (so hab ich's jedenfalls in Erinnerung).



Da kommt ne Hülse rein, die mit Uhu endfest 300 eingeklebt wird.


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. Februar 2012)

Ich hoffe echt sehr, dass ceetec mit die herstellt


----------



## Kesemo (29. Februar 2012)

Jetzt dämmert's... die Reduzierhülse für die Sattelstütze ist gleichzeitig die, die die (3 mal "die" ) defekte Stelle am Rahmen kitten soll?


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. Februar 2012)

Nichts mit "kitten" (Kätzchen, nicht).

Die Stelle wird verstärkt.


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. Februar 2012)

die, die die = Hattrick, was?


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. Februar 2012)

Tadaaa:





Findet jemand den Fehler?
Ist nicht ganz einfach.





Der Dremel rockt.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (1. März 2012)

Fehler? Sehe keinen "Fehler", die linke Strebe ist halt noch unbehandelt.


----------



## bikeaddicted (1. März 2012)

Puh, ein Glück...


----------



## InoX (1. März 2012)

Hat das Ausfallende noch Lack?


----------



## bikeaddicted (1. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Hat das Ausfallende noch Lack?



Jo, ist noch lackiert.

Gut möglich, dass ich mit denen heute noch fertig werde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (1. März 2012)

Dachte dass das vielleicht der Fehler wäre


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. März 2012)

Einige Stunden Arbeit und dann ändert sich auf der Waage fast nix... -.-





Dazu gerechnet werden, müssen jetzt 24g für die vielen Folien und das Chainsuckblech.
Also insgesamt 1268g.


Dafür entschädigt die Optik...





Das jetzt silberne Ausfallende und der silberne Zuganschlag sehen hammer aus 
Nur leider geht das Entlacken dort richtig schwer.
Vor allem das AE.

Anschlag:






Morgen habe ich (wieder einmal  ) viel vor...


Die linke Kettenstrebe habe ich mir für später aufgehoben... um mal bessere Laune zu bekommen...


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. März 2012)

Heute habe ich mit einigen Detailarbeiten begonnen... die fressen vielleicht Zeit... und dazu machen die überhaupt keinen Spaß.

Dafür habe ich mir zum Schluss die linke Kettenstrebe "gegönnt" 


Keine großen Bilder, da die Quali wirklich mies ist.







1232g zeigt die Waage.
Also mit allem Drum und Dran 1256g.


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> 1232g zeigt die Waage.
> Also mit allem Drum und Dran 1256g.


WTF 

Das sind ja etwa 200g weniger, als es zu Anfang waren (1422-1442g)!


----------



## MS1980 (5. März 2012)

200gr weniger ist mal ne starke Sache, jetzt kommt klar-Lack rauf und denn is gut?


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. März 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> 200gr weniger ist mal ne starke Sache, jetzt kommt klar-Lack rauf und denn is gut?


!!!

Geeenau!

Davor wird noch die Aluhülse eingeklebt.
+50g!!!


----------



## MS1980 (5. März 2012)

Alu Hülse, ich denk du wolltest ne Carbon Hülse?


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. März 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> Alu Hülse, ich denk du wolltest ne Carbon Hülse?


Die aus Alu ist sehr wahrscheinlich besser geeignet für meinen Anwendungszweck.


----------



## onkel_doc (5. März 2012)

ich würd auch ne aluhülse nehemen...das kommt supi. freu mich auf das endergebnis...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (5. März 2012)

steckt die belastungen wohl besser weg, auf der Stütze wirken doch schon große Kräfte ...  

und baust denn die alten Teile wieder ran, oder wird es ein neuer Aufbau?


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ich würd auch ne aluhülse nehemen...das kommt supi. freu mich auf das endergebnis...




Und ich erst 



MS1980 schrieb:


> steckt die belastungen wohl besser weg, auf der Stütze wirken doch schon große Kräfte ...
> 
> und baust denn die alten Teile wieder ran, oder wird es ein neuer Aufbau?





Die Hülse ist dazu schwarz.
Man wird sie kaum sehen.

Das Gewicht: Drauf geschi$$en 
Hauptsache, dat hält!


Alles die "alten" Teile, bis auf Klemme (lecker, lecker), evtl. die Stütze.
LRS evtl...


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. März 2012)

Klingt ja schonmal sehr ansprechend. Wie lang ist denn die Hülse? Wann geht der Rahmen zum Lackierer? Und wann drehen wir mal wieder 'ne Runde?


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. März 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Klingt ja schonmal sehr ansprechend. Wie lang ist denn die Hülse? Wann geht der Rahmen zum Lackierer? Und wann drehen wir mal wieder 'ne Runde?


Hülse ist 10cm lang.

Wann?
Ich hoffe, diese Woche noch.

Gestern ging bei mir gar nichts in Sachen Arbeit am Rahmen...

Biken?
Ich hab' ja das Müsing ohne HR Bremse...
Das Wetter soll ja erst nächste Woche wieder gut werden.
Dann werde ich auch mit dem Rahmen fertig sein.
Ich würde sagen, ab nächster Woche können wir fahren!

Kannst mir ja mal 'ne Mail schreiben, wann dir es am besten passt


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. März 2012)

Heute, morgen, Freitag... Sieht doch gut aus.
Aber ich schreib' dir mal...

Ach ja, ich fahre jetzt hinten mit 'nem Crossride LR und RaceKing... Ich werde gleich mal bei Felix anrufen.


----------



## InoX (6. März 2012)

Und was sagt Felix?
Hast du schon einen Plan was da kaputt sein könnte am Hinterrad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (6. März 2012)

Also der MSN-Wetterbericht sagt zumindest für Freitag Regen voraus.
Sollte es aber trocken bleiben, würde ich natürlich gerne fahren... so kalt, wie heute, darf es dann aber nicht sein...

Wir werden sehen 

Schreib mir mal!


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Und was sagt Felix?
> Hast du schon einen Plan was da kaputt sein könnte am Hinterrad?


Hm, war nicht wirklich aufschlussreich. Ich muss mal schauen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. März 2012)

...die Waage bleibt bei 1230g stehen.

Bilder gibt's, wenn ich für heute fertig bin.


----------



## Kesemo (6. März 2012)

Freut mich für dich! Endlich ist das vorbei und die eigentliche Arbeit kann los gehen. Freu mich auf weitere Beiträge dazu


----------



## onkel_doc (6. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...die Waage bleibt bei 1230g stehen.
> 
> Bilder gibt's, wenn ich für heute fertig bin.



ICh beneide deinen einsatz um den rahmen

ICh hätte ihn sicher schon auf den müll gebracht und nen neuen geholt.

Die hülse aus alu sollte dann sicher halten, wenn das ganze gut eingeklebt ist.


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (6. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ICh beneide deinen einsatz um den rahmen
> 
> ICh hätte ihn sicher schon auf den müll gebracht und nen neuen geholt.
> 
> Die hülse aus alu sollte dann sicher halten, wenn das ganze gut eingeklebt ist.



ich hätte ne hülse aus faserverstärktem kunststoff genommen und eingeklebt, hält genauso und ist leichter.

viel spaß beim neuaufbau!


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ICh beneide deinen einsatz um den rahmen
> 
> ICh hätte ihn sicher schon auf den müll gebracht und nen neuen geholt.
> 
> Die hülse aus alu sollte dann sicher halten, wenn das ganze gut eingeklebt ist.


Danke!

-.-

Uhu endfest 300.


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. März 2012)

mmm-bikes.com schrieb:


> ich hätte ne hülse aus faserverstärktem kunststoff genommen und eingeklebt, hält genauso und ist leichter.
> 
> viel spaß beim neuaufbau!


Möglich 


Danke dir!


Kann's kaum erwarten, den Rahmen fertig, lackiert, mit der Hülse versehen und aufgebaut zu haben


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. März 2012)

So, heute ging das Gewicht auf 1222g runter.
+24g für Folien/Blech.
=1246g.

Also jetzt sogar unter dem angepeilten Endgewicht von 1250g.

"Echte" Ersparnis gesamt: 1442g/1422g vorher -1246g jetzt = 176g bis 196g

Das Gewicht ohne Folien+Blech wäre ja so 'ne Art "Schummelgewicht"...


Die letzte eklige Stelle:


----------



## Berrrnd (6. März 2012)

hast du die knotenpunkte abgeschliffen, oder mit irgendwas den lack abgeschabt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (7. März 2012)

Moin!


Habe ich mit gröberem Schleifpapier gemacht.

An den "Ecken" zum Sitzrohr habe ich auch mit der Klinge gearbeitet.


----------



## Crimson_ (7. März 2012)

Äußerst saubere Arbeit!


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. März 2012)

Thanks! 

Heute versuche ich, wenigstens 1h am Rahmen zu arbeiten...


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Thanks!
> 
> Heute versuche ich, wenigstens 1h am Rahmen zu arbeiten...


Es sind dann ca. 2,5h geworden.

Habe heute, relativ zügig, die verbliebenen ekligen Stellen vom Lack befreit.
Leider kamen dabei wieder einmal diese mit "Spachtel" versehenen Stellen zum Vorschein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich finde, das darf bei einem Rahmen, welcher früher neu rund 1900 gekostet hat, nicht sein.
Oder???

Bilder kommen später...


Morgen stehen dann nur noch das linke Ausfallende, die Bremsaufnahme, die Kabelführungen und das Schleifen an.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (7. März 2012)

*Mein Cannondale Taurine Aufbau... super short...

Das dauert mir hier zu lange!

Gute Arbeit, bist wohl an den letzten 3%...
*


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. März 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> *Mein Cannondale Taurine Aufbau... super short...*


 

Sag mir, wie *ich* das ändern kann!!! *


			
				dogdaysunrise schrieb:
			
		


			Das dauert mir hier zu lange!

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

 



			
				dogdaysunrise schrieb:
			
		


			Gute Arbeit, bist wohl an den letzten 3%...

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*Daaanke!

Ich weis auch schon, was ich beim nächsten Entlacken besser machen würde/werde.


Gleich kommen die aktuellen Bilder.


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. März 2012)

*Wichtige Frage!
* 
Macht es was aus, wenn direkt auf Carbon lackiert wird?

...also auf Bereiche, wo kein Harz mehr drauf ist...


----------



## Berrrnd (7. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ich weis auch schon, was ich beim nächsten Entlacken besser machen würde/werde.



ich auch. ich mache sowas nie wieder!

mein rahmen bleibt raw. wird nur poliert und dann gewachst.


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. März 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ich auch. ich mache sowas nie wieder!
> 
> mein rahmen bleibt raw. wird nur poliert und dann gewachst.


Welchen hast du denn entlackt?


Ich würde es, trotz des enormen Aufwandes, wieder tun.


Bin ja noch nicht zu 100% fertig 

Die von dogdaysunrise genannten 3% werden es noch sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (7. März 2012)

den actionsports s-light, bzw. axman m6.

bin aber auch noch nicht ganz fertig.


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. März 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> den actionsports s-light, bzw. axman m6.
> 
> bin aber auch noch nicht ganz fertig.


Ah, 

Da kommst du ja bei unter 900g raus, was?


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. März 2012)




----------



## hhninja81 (7. März 2012)

Fertig????


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Fertig????


Nö, leider noch nicht.


"Morgen stehen dann nur noch das linke Ausfallende, die Bremsaufnahme, die Kabelführungen und das Schleifen an."

(Siehe #1606)


----------



## hhninja81 (7. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Nö, leider noch nicht.
> 
> 
> "Morgen stehen dann nur noch das linke Ausfallende, die Bremsaufnahme, die Kabelführungen und das Schleifen an."
> ...



Also nur noch Kleinigkeiten.. sieht toll aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (7. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Also nur noch Kleinigkeiten.. sieht toll aus!


Jaaa! 


Danke!


Das wird sooo geil


----------



## Crimson_ (8. März 2012)

Carbon-Porn!


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. März 2012)

Der Nachmittag fing gut an.
Konnte die Gabel vom Service abholen.
Gleich mal zum optischen Test eingebaut.


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. März 2012)

Dann habe ich mich an das rechte Ausfallende bzw. die Bremsaufnahme gemacht.
Zum Schluss ca. 2h nass geschliffen.
Ich und der Boden sahen vielleicht aus...





Ich find's so geil.
Nur noch 1220g.

Am Anfang waren da 1422 bis 1442g.

Ok, da kommen noch die Folien und das Blech mit insgesamt 24g dazu, aber dann sind es trotzdem nur 1244g.


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Carbon-Porn!


Oh yeah!


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. März 2012)

Später erwarten mich dann noch die finalen Arbeiten an den Ausfallern und der Bremsaufnahme...


----------



## dogdaysunrise (9. März 2012)

Na Endlich!!!

Sieht Super aus und hast ja auch wirklich sauber gearbeitet!
Wann kommt der Lack drauf und das Teil wird wieder zusammengebastelt und fahrbar?


----------



## FlowinFlo (9. März 2012)

Das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen! 

Ich bin auch schon auf Lack und Wiederaufbau gespannt!


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. März 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Na Endlich!!!
> 
> Sieht Super aus und hast ja auch wirklich sauber gearbeitet!
> Wann kommt der Lack drauf und das Teil wird wieder zusammengebastelt und fahrbar?


!!!

Danke, finde ich auch.
 

Aber wartet mal, wie es später aussehen wird.

Wann Lack rauf kommt?
Heute nicht mehr.
Schaffe es definitiv nicht zum Lackierer.
Habe vergessen, dass die Freitags schon um 12:00 dicht machen.
Egal, dafür kann ich mich noch etwas gründlicher mit dem Rahmen beschäftigen.
Will die Ausfaller und die Disc-Aufnahme polieren...

Fahrbar wird es sein, wenn der Rahmen fertig lackiert ist, die Aluhülse eingeklebt ist (vielleicht schon dieses WE) und die leckere Klemme bei mir ist.

Welche Klemme wird es noch mal???
Naaa?



FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen!
> 
> Ich bin auch schon auf Lack und Wiederaufbau gespannt!




Ich auch!!!


----------



## FlowinFlo (9. März 2012)

MCFK in UD-Optik mit roter Tonne und Schraube?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (9. März 2012)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> MCFK in UD-Optik mit roter Tonne und Schraube?


Fast.

Schwarze Tonne+schwarze Schraube.

Gehe weg von Elox-Rot.


----------



## hhninja81 (9. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Fast.
> 
> Schwarze Tonne+schwarze Schraube.
> 
> Gehe weg von Elox-Rot.



richtig so... 

Respekt vor deiner Arbeit!


----------



## FlowinFlo (9. März 2012)

Juhuu! Sehr gute Entscheidung! 
Das macht einen bei neuen Teilen bezüglich der Optik flexibler.


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> richtig so...
> 
> Respekt vor deiner Arbeit!


 



FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Juhuu!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wieso Juhuu?



Stimmt.
Aber viel habe ich da nicht vor...


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. März 2012)

Bäääm!























Beim Gewicht hat sich nix getan.
Obwohl, die Waage springt zwischen 1218g und 1220g hin und her.

Morgen muss ich noch mal mit feinerem Papier schleifen...


----------



## cpprelude (9. März 2012)

Echt super Arbeit.


----------



## MS1980 (9. März 2012)

schließe mich dem an, sehr gute arbeit

und jetzt Klarlack rauf!

das mit den silbernen sieht auch ganz gut aus, weitere parts in silber würden passen, aber nicht zuviel


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. März 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> schließe mich dem an, sehr gute arbeit






			
				MS1980 schrieb:
			
		

> Und jetzt Klarlack rauf!


Sischor! 

Montag um ca. 6:30 bin ich beim Lackierer.



			
				MS1980 schrieb:
			
		

> das mit den silbernen sieht auch ganz gut aus, weitere parts in silber würden passen, aber nicht zuviel


Jepp!

Bin froh, die Leitungsführungen nicht auch abgeschliffen zu haben.
Das sähe nämlich ziemlich bescheiden aus, mit den schwarzen Kabeln...

Silberne Parts?
Klar!
Genau auf diesem "Trip" bin ich jetzt!

Das, was vorher rot am Bike war, wird silber!
Aber nicht sofort.
Im Laufe des Jahres bzw. kommenden Winter.


----------



## Crimson_ (10. März 2012)

Bäm! Endlich gute Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (10. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Bäm! Endlich gute Bilder



Stimmt!

Wenn das Licht stimmt, macht auch das htc gute Bilder


----------



## Crimson_ (10. März 2012)

Den Fußboden hab ich in meiner neuen Wohnung auch


----------



## Berrrnd (10. März 2012)

schick mir mal deine adresse per pn.
mein rahmen geht dann per express an dich raus. dann hast du ihn garantiert am montag.

wie lange brauchst du für das finish? 
nur den rest entlacken und dann schön schleifen und polieren.
ich gebe dir 2 wochen, dann brauche ich den rahmen wieder.

alles geklärt, oder?


und nun ernst ... 

man sieht der rahmen gut aus! 
die gewichtsersparnis ist natürlich auch nicht schlecht.

mit welchen körnungen hast du geschliffen?


----------



## Crimson_ (10. März 2012)

Ich dachte er würde das sogar für Geld machen?


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Den Fußboden hab ich in meiner neuen Wohnung auch


Nice1 



k_star schrieb:


> schick mir mal deine adresse per pn.
> mein rahmen geht dann per express an dich raus. dann hast du ihn garantiert am montag.


Her damit.



k_star schrieb:


> wie lange brauchst du für das finish?
> nur den rest entlacken und dann schön schleifen und polieren.
> ich gebe dir 2 wochen, dann brauche ich den rahmen wieder.


Welchen "Rest"?

Du meinst, für abschließendes Schleifen des Rahmens und vom Lack befreien der Ausfaller/Bremsaufnahme+Schleifen?



k_star schrieb:


> alles geklärt, oder?


Nich ganz...




k_star schrieb:


> und nun ernst ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke! 

Die Gewichtseinsparungen werden ja leider wieder zum Teil zunichte gemacht, durch Lack + Reduzierhlüse aus Alu.

Aber Hauptsache, das Taurine ist wieder fit, sieht geil aus, ich konnte endlich das durchziehen, was ich von Anfang an vor hatte und reichlich Gewicht oder "genug" Masse ist weggefallen.

Folien für den Rahmen habe ich bereits hier.
Danke an Triptube! 

Vorerst wird der Rahmen ohne Decals auskommen müssen...



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich dachte er würde das sogar für Geld machen?


Eigentlich steht das Angebot.


----------



## Crimson_ (10. März 2012)

Dann schick ich dir meinen 
Musst auch nur noch Sitzrohr, und die Streben sowie Ausfaller machen. Meine Daumen sind von gestern ganz schön fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (10. März 2012)

ach quatsch, ich mache das selber!

ist nur noch die frage der schleifpapierkörnungen offen.


----------



## onkel_doc (10. März 2012)

entlacken schein ja wirklich in mode zu kommen.

Super gemacht!!!


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Dann schick ich dir meinen
> Musst auch nur noch Sitzrohr, und die Streben sowie Ausfaller machen. Meine Daumen sind von gestern ganz schön fertig.


Nee. Da muss jeder wenigstens 1 mal selbst durch 

Hast also noch ein paar schön "eklige" Stellen übrig gelassen, ja? 

Meine Finger gehen schon wieder... aber weis, was du meinst.




k_star schrieb:


> ach quatsch, ich mache das selber!
> 
> ist nur noch die frage der schleifpapierkörnungen offen.




Körnungen:

Ganz grob mit 120er.
Dann mit 180er drüber.
Bis jetzt trocken.

Anschließend mit 280er nass.
Heute kommt mindestens noch 400er Papier zum Einsatz.

600er und 1000er habe ich auch noch... ob ich sie verwende: 




onkel_doc schrieb:


> entlacken schein ja wirklich in mode zu kommen.
> 
> Super gemacht!!!


Scheint so...


----------



## Crimson_ (10. März 2012)

Ich habe ja schon mal nen Alurahmen gemacht, aber ich ziehe auch diesen hier komplett bis zum Ende durch.


----------



## Berrrnd (10. März 2012)

bevor ich einen alurahmen per hand entlacke, gebe ich lieber ein paar euro aus und lasse das ganze chemisch machen.

wenn der niner rahmen das jahr überlebt ist der im nächsten winter dran.


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich habe ja schon mal nen Alurahmen gemacht, aber ich ziehe auch diesen hier komplett bis zum Ende durch.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (10. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Bäääm!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Wie Geil ist das denn!?
Wer haette gedacht, dass da so ein geiler Rahmen unter dem bunten Cannondale Krempel steckt!


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. März 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Wie Geil ist das denn!?
> Wer haette gedacht, dass da so ein geiler Rahmen unter dem bunten Cannondale Krempel steckt!


Abslout!  


Ich bessere jetzt gerade die Zughalterungen nach... mit was wohl???

Der Zuganschlag am Sitzrohr wird doch wieder schwarz!
Sieht albern aus.

Reicht dicke, wenn die Ausfaller und die Bremsaufnahme silbern sind.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (10. März 2012)

Ja hast Recht, der sieht besser schwarz aus, die Ausfallenden wuerd ich auch lassen, sieht silber und im kontrast super aus.


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. März 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Ja hast Recht, der *sieht besser schwarz aus*, die *Ausfallenden* wuerd ich auch lassen, sieht *silber und im kontrast super aus*.


Gaaanz genau so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (10. März 2012)

Bin ja echt gespannt, wenn da erstmal klarlack drauf ist und die Fasern noch mehr poppen!


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. März 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Bin ja echt gespannt, wenn da erstmal klarlack drauf ist und die Fasern noch mehr poppen!


Was meinst du, wie ich gespannt bin!


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. März 2012)

Weist du/wisst ihr, was mir in den Sinn komm?

Die Gabel vom Lack zu befreien.
So 'ne polierte Fatty wäre doch der Oberknüller.
Mete hatte auch so 'ne Fatty (solo).

Evtl. wäre das mit der silbernen Gabel too much und ein Flop...

Ich lass es erstmal.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (10. März 2012)

Wuerde ich erstmal lassen und dann im nachhinhein wenn alles fertig ist und aufgebaut von jemand photoshoppen lassen.
Bei mete sah es geil aus, weil er den alurahmen dazu hatte.


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. März 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Wuerde ich erstmal lassen und dann im nachhinhein wenn alles fertig ist und aufgebaut von jemand photoshoppen lassen.
> Bei mete sah es geil aus, weil er den alurahmen dazu hatte.


Werde ich auch...

Stimmt, die Gabel war ja im polierten Scalpel verbaut.

Guter Vorschlag mit Photoshop


----------



## sellyoursoul (10. März 2012)

Würd die Fatty auch so lassen...
Falls Du dann mit Photoshop Hilfe brauchst kannst dich gerne melden.


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. März 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Würd die Fatty auch so lassen...
> Falls Du dann mit Photoshop Hilfe brauchst kannst dich gerne melden.


Jo.

OK, danke für dein Angebot!
Werde darauf zurück kommen 

Vielleicht, wenn das Taurine wieder aufgebaut ist.


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. März 2012)

-falscher Thread-


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. März 2012)

Dein Bike wird der Hammer! 
Ich kann mich gar nicht an dem Mix aus Carbon und Alu satt sehen! 
Ich finde die Idee mit der polierten Gabel übrigens  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (11. März 2012)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Dein Bike wird der Hammer!
> Ich kann mich gar nicht an dem Mix aus Carbon und Alu satt sehen!
> Ich finde die Idee mit der polierten Gabel übrigens  !




Ich auch nicht! 


Das mit der Gabel lassen wir dann am besten mal sellyoursoul photoshoppen, wenn das Bike fertig ist.


P.S.: Was ist eigentlich mit deinem Freerider?


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. März 2012)

Ja, na klar! Ich meinte vielmehr, dass ich´s mir sehr gut vorstellen könnte!
Auf Nummer sicher zu gehen, ist aber natürlich von Vorteil. 

Die Idee des "Freeriders" ist auf ein starres Stahlbike geschrumpft. 
Also alles eine Nummer kleiner, aber dennoch stabil.


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. März 2012)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ja, na klar! Ich meinte vielmehr, dass ich´s mir sehr gut vorstellen könnte!
> Auf Nummer sicher zu gehen, ist aber natürlich von Vorteil.
> 
> Die Idee des "Freeriders" ist auf ein starres Stahlbike geschrumpft.
> Also alles eine Nummer kleiner, aber dennoch stabil.




Gibt's auch Bilder des Bikes?


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. März 2012)

Leider noch nicht. Ich muss geduldig sein.


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. März 2012)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Leider noch nicht. Ich muss geduldig sein.


Mmm...


----------



## zuki (11. März 2012)

Oh Mann. Klasse. Der Rahmen ist richtig schön geworden. Mit Klarlack bestimmt ein echter Hingucker!

Bin leider immer noch nicht fit fürs biken. Seit nun 8 Wochen...

Aber, man soll ja nicht zu ungeduldig sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (11. März 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Oh Mann. Klasse. Der Rahmen ist richtig schön geworden. Mit Klarlack bestimmt ein echter Hingucker!
> 
> Bin leider immer noch nicht fit fürs biken. Seit nun 8 Wochen...
> 
> Aber, man soll ja nicht zu ungeduldig sein.





Da war ja was mit deinen Radiusköpfchen, oder? 

Aber wird es denn merklich besser?


Richtig.

Was sollte ich denn da sagen... in 2012 etwa 50km gefahren.


----------



## zuki (11. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Da war ja was mit deinen Radiusköpfchen, oder?
> 
> Aber wird es denn merklich besser?
> 
> ...



Ja. Geduld ist halt alles. Wie man an Deiner Fleißarbeit sieht.

Die Streckung der Arme haut noch nicht hin. So lange ist der Lenker noch zu weit entfernt...


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. März 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Ja. Geduld ist halt alles. Wie man an Deiner Fleißarbeit sieht.
> 
> Die Streckung der Arme haut noch nicht hin. So lange ist der Lenker noch zu weit entfernt...


 

Das wird


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. März 2012)

Der Rahmen ist erstmal fertig.

Auf dem Sitzrohr war doch noch eine dünne, aber widerspenstige Lackschicht, unter welcher sich schönes Carbon verbarg und jetzt zum Vorschein kam 
Kann man auf den Fotos aber nicht wirklich erkennen.

Auf dem Oberrohr gab es die gleichen Lackreste.
Wurden natürlich abgeschliffen.

Der Zuganschlag auf dem Sitzrohr wurde wieder schwarz.









Morgen geht der Rahmen dann zum Lackierer.

Endlich!


----------



## hooliemoolie (12. März 2012)

Sieht GOIL aus gute Arbeit !!


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. März 2012)

hooliemoolie schrieb:


> Sieht GOIL aus gute Arbeit !!



 


Habe noch 2 Stellen entdeckt, wo noch etwas Lack drauf war.
Kurz mit der Klinge abgezogen, dann mit 600er Papier drüber.
Top!

Nächste Woche wird der Rahmen fertig sein.

Die Leute beim Lackierer fanden den Rahmen so schon hammer.


----------



## klandestino (13. März 2012)

Da ist man mal längere Zeit "offline" und dann haut der sowas raus... 
Ich bin gespannt, was rauskommt! 200 g - ist schon ne feine Sache, gleichwohl ein heftiger Aufwand!
Herzlichsten dafür!


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. März 2012)

klandestino schrieb:


> *Da ist man mal längere Zeit "offline" und dann haut der sowas raus...*
> Ich bin gespannt, was rauskommt! 200 g - ist schon ne feine Sache, gleichwohl ein heftiger Aufwand!
> Herzlichsten dafür!


Tjaaa...

Der Aufwand war derb, stimmt.
Bin froh, dass das vorbei ist.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Kommende Woche sollte der Rahmen fertig lackiert sein.
Dann geht's auch weiter mit dem Thema CD Taurine.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Heute endlich wieder 'ne richtige MTB-Tour.

Die erste dieses Jahr.

Perfektes Bike-Wetter 

56,11km
553m bergauf.

Der RK fährt sich geil.






Zu mehreren macht das ganze auch gleich noch mehr Spaß.


----------



## onkel_doc (19. März 2012)

schon neue bilder vom lackierer???


----------



## InoX (19. März 2012)

warte auch schon sehnsüchtig darauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (19. März 2012)

ich muss jedesmal schmunzeln, wenn ich den thread titel seh


----------



## InoX (19. März 2012)

Geht mir auch so, der ist wirklich sowas von gar nicht mehr aktuell.


----------



## ohneworte (19. März 2012)

Jau, sehr kurz vor allen Dingen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. März 2012)

Rahmen soll beim Lackierer diese Woche fertig sein.

Vielleicht heute, vielleicht morgen, vielleicht aber auch erst Freitag.

Hauptsache, das Ergebnis passt.


Zum Threadtitel:

Ich kann das ja nich ändern.

"super short" is was anderes 

Aber ich sollt's auch nicht so kurz machen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. März 2012)

ist ja ok... nur halt zum schmunzeln


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. März 2012)




----------



## lupus_bhg (19. März 2012)

Dauert ja ganz schön mit dem Lackieren.
Wegen des Threadtitels solltest du einfach mal 'nen Mod anschreiben.


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. März 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Dauert ja ganz schön mit dem Lackieren.
> Wegen des Threadtitels solltest du einfach mal 'nen Mod anschreiben.


Wat denn, wat denn?

Diese Woche sollte der Rahmen fertig sein.
Der Laden da brummt ja auch...


Vielleicht... aber nö 

Lieber immer mal wieder dran aufhalten.


----------



## cpprelude (19. März 2012)

Lass den Tietel so! Ich würde hinter super short noch extra lang dranhängen lassen. 

Bin schon auf das ergebnis deines lackierten Rahmens gespannt und auf das Endergebnis des Rades.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (19. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Lass den Tietel so! Ich würde hinter super short noch extra lang dranhängen lassen.
> 
> Bin schon auf das ergebnis deines lackierten Rahmens gespannt und auf das Endergebnis des Rades.


Nein, zum Schluss, zu dem es nicht so schnell kommt, wird der Titel geändert in "Mein Cannondale Taurine Aufbau... super extra short..."


----------



## Crimson_ (19. März 2012)

(ohne Kommentare)


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. März 2012)

Was passendes hierfür:





Das: 

...einmal passend zum Ausfallende/Bremsaufnahme:





...und einmal zum Bremssattel:


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. März 2012)

Vor'm Wochenende kam die Reduzierhülse:


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. März 2012)

Sauber arbeit

Gesendet von meinem MK16i mit Tapatalk


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (19. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Vor'm Wochenende kam die Reduzierhülse:



du willst dir doch nicht wirklich so nen klumpen alu in den rahmen kleben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (19. März 2012)

der Rahmen hat ne Riss am Sattelrohr und soll damit geschient werden. Da wären mir 50 g ziemlich egal


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. März 2012)

mmm-bikes.com schrieb:


> du willst dir doch nicht wirklich so nen klumpen alu in den rahmen kleben?


Doch!

Du weist ja sehr gut, weshalb die Hülse rein MUSS.



InoX schrieb:


> der Rahmen hat ne Riss am Sattelrohr und soll damit geschient werden. Da wären mir 50 g ziemlich egal


Geschient... auf jeden repariert werden...

Das mit'm Gewicht sehe ich auch so!


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (19. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Doch!
> 
> Du weist ja sehr gut, weshalb die Hülse rein MUSS.
> 
> ...



da gibt es leichtere und bessere möglichkeiten, alu würde ich niemals in nem plaste-rahmen reinkleben!


----------



## zuki (20. März 2012)

mmm-bikes.com schrieb:


> da gibt es leichtere und bessere möglichkeiten, alu würde ich niemals in nem plaste-rahmen reinkleben!



Leichtere ja. Bessere?

Wir reden hier glaube ich vom minimalen Gewichtsbereich...

Aber sach mal: Hätte man die Hülse nicht Konsequenterweise vorm lackieren einkleben sollen?


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (20. März 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Leichtere ja. Bessere?
> 
> Wir reden hier glaube ich vom minimalen Gewichtsbereich...
> 
> Aber sach mal: Hätte man die Hülse nicht Konsequenterweise vorm lackieren einkleben sollen?



denke mal faserverstärkte kunststoffe sind da nicht zu verachten.
ich hätte da ne hülse aus PA6 GF30 genommen.
wiegt, bei 100mm länge, nur 8g.
die hülse soll ja nur verhindern, das der riss weiterwandert, also auch am ende des risses eine kleine bohrung setzen!

.....und denk dran, vorm einkleben den klebebereich schön mit glasstrahlen farbfrei machen. hält so wesentlich besser.


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. März 2012)

mmm-bikes.com schrieb:


> denke mal faserverstärkte kunststoffe sind da nicht zu verachten.
> ich hätte da ne hülse aus PA6 GF30 genommen.
> wiegt, bei 100mm länge, nur 8g.


Und wo bekommt man sowas her?



			
				mmm-bikes.com schrieb:
			
		

> die hülse soll ja nur verhindern, das der riss weiterwandert, also auch am ende des risses eine kleine bohrung setzen!


"nur" ist gut...

Am Ende des Risses eine Bohrung?



			
				mmm-bikes.com schrieb:
			
		

> .....und denk dran, vorm einkleben den klebebereich schön mit glasstrahlen farbfrei machen. hält so wesentlich besser.


?


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. März 2012)

...Carbonreduzierhülse hätte um 20g gewogen...


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (20. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...Carbonreduzierhülse hätte um 20g gewogen...



die die ich selber mache sind daraus, hattest mich aber expliziet nach ner carbon-hülse gefragt. 
die mit so einer wandstärke zu machen ist sinnlos.

carbon-hülsen nimmt man wenn  man von zb 31.6 auf 30.9mm oder von 32.2 auf 31.6mm geht.


----------



## zuki (20. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Am Ende des Risses eine Bohrung?



Ist eine Methode um im Falle von Spannungsrissen, dass weitere einreißen zu unterbinden. Ein rundes Loch am Ende eines Risses nimmt dann die Spannung aus dem Material.


----------



## MS1980 (20. März 2012)

da habe ich auch schon von gehört und finde dies eigentlich ganz gut ...   

ich würde das machen, denn bist auf der sicheren Seite ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (21. März 2012)

mmm-bikes.com schrieb:


> die die ich selber mache sind daraus, hattest mich aber expliziet nach ner carbon-hülse gefragt.
> die mit so einer wandstärke zu machen ist sinnlos.
> 
> carbon-hülsen nimmt man wenn  man von zb 31.6 auf 30.9mm oder von 32.2 auf 31.6mm geht.


OK 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Das mit dem Mini-Loch werde ich wohl machen.


----------



## zuki (21. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Das mit dem Mini-Loch werde ich wohl machen.



Schau Dir mal vorher Bilder von älteren Sattelrohren an. Da gab es oft diese Bohrung am Ende des Schlitzes. Das gibt vielleicht eine Idee über die größe der Bohrung.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (21. März 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Schau Dir mal vorher Bilder von älteren Sattelrohren an. Da gab es oft diese Bohrung am Ende des Schlitzes. Das gibt vielleicht eine Idee über die größe der Bohrung.


----------



## zuki (21. März 2012)

...oder so .


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. März 2012)

Hm?


----------



## zuki (21. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Hm?


Ach so sieht das aus. Da macht eine weitere Bohrung wohl wenig Sinn.


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (21. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Hm?



...und warum willst du da ne hülse reinkleben?

den vorhandenen original schlitz n bisschen größer/breiter machen und die endbohrung auch ein wenig rund ausschleifen.

also nix mit hülse!


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. März 2012)

So sieht das ja von innen bzw. außen (vor dem Entlacken) aus:









Das an der Kettenstrebe stellte sich als ein dicker Kratzer heraus.


----------



## Crimson_ (21. März 2012)

Wenn ich das so sehe, würde ich mir sicherlich auch jemanden suchen, der was passendes leichtes aus Carbon baut.
Du hast jetzt so viel Zeit, Arbeit und Mühe reingesteckt da würde ich mich nicht mit einer mMn zweitklassigen Aluhülse abfinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (21. März 2012)

Keine Chance.

Die gute Aluhülse kommt rein.

Sch. auf Leichtbau an der Stelle.
Die 20-30g dort am Rahmen machen mich nicht wirklich langsamer.

Ich will das Ding einkleben und vergessen, dass es einen Defekt gab.

Lieber leichtere Laufräder.


----------



## Crimson_ (21. März 2012)

Bombproof


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Bombproof


Eben


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. März 2012)

Ich dachte im Ernst, ich soll die Bohrung am Ende des Risses setzen.

Aber scheint ja nicht so gemeint gewesen zu sein.


Sollte doch reichen, die Innenseite des Sitzrohres etwas anzuschleifen mit 120er Papier und dann säubern und entfetten, hm?


Dann die Hülse so einkleben, dass der Schlitz der Hülse quasi "über" dem Schlitz des Sitzrohres liegt.


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (21. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ich dachte im Ernst, ich soll die Bohrung am Ende des Risses setzen.
> 
> Aber scheint ja nicht so gemeint gewesen zu sein.
> 
> ...



du hast ja nicht nur einen, sondern mehrere risse drinnen. ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass es sich um den riss neben dem "massband" handelt.

ich würde trotzdem was leichteres reinkleben. 50g die hülse + neuer lack + decals, da hats dann ja fast nichts gebracht!


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. März 2012)

mmm-bikes.com schrieb:


> du hast ja nicht nur einen, sondern mehrere risse drinnen. ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass es sich um den riss neben dem "massband" handelt.


Wie jetzt?

Neben dem "Maßband" ist kein Riss.

Wo siehst du denn den Riss?



mmm-bikes.com schrieb:


> ich würde trotzdem was leichteres reinkleben. 50g die hülse + neuer lack + decals, da hats dann ja fast nichts gebracht!


Du 

Wollte ich auch... wollte

Mal sehen, wie viel Lack drauf gekommen ist...


Unter'm Strich sollten es ca. 100g weniger sein und die hammergeile Optik dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (21. März 2012)

Moin Constantin,

wann kommt der Rahmen denn jetzt vom Lackierer zurück?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. März 2012)

Wann?

K.A.!

Vielleicht morgen.


----------



## ohneworte (21. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> "n" vergessen.
> 
> 
> Wann?
> ...



Nö, nicht vergessen sondern vertippt.


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. März 2012)




----------



## bikeaddicted (21. März 2012)

Ich hoffe, dass ich hier morgen was präsentieren kann!


----------



## zuki (22. März 2012)

Bleib mal schön bei der Aluhülse. Man kann den Gewichtsfetisch auch übertreiben. Und irgendeine halbgare Carbon-Bastelarbeit käme mir da auch nicht rein.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (22. März 2012)

Ich kenne mich damit nicht aus, aber ich frage mich ob die Huelse lang genug ist!


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. März 2012)

Keine Bohrung, oder?


----------



## hooliemoolie (22. März 2012)

Die Bohrung sind schon wichtig 
Also ich kenne es aus dem Modellbau ,die Bohrung nimmt einfach nur die Spannung raus 
ich würde an beiden seiten (anfang -ende) eine 1mm bohrung machen und dann an der stelle es wieder mit endfest 300 auffüllen 
kannst du auch von innen nachträglich machen sollte kein problem sein


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. März 2012)

Hmmm...

Dass mit der Bohrung die Spannung von der Stelle genommen wird, leuchtet ein.

Ist wohl Pflicht.

Am besten mit ner normalen Bohrmaschine, was?

Ich brauche doch nur die eine Bohrung am Ende des Risses, da am Anfang ja quasi schon ein Loch/Schlitz ist.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jedenfalls ist der Rahmen fertig lackiert.

Was soll ich sagen?

Das ist mal so heftig geil geworden.

Ich kann's kaum fassen!



Die Klemme is ja auch schon unterwegs 


Ach so.

50g Lack sind es geworden.

Ich verschütte jedoch keine einzige Träne!

Das Ergebnis ist einfach zu gut!

Strahlfix Berlin kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (22. März 2012)

Jeden Morgen warte ich drauf und was ist jetzt? Keine Bilder


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Jeden Morgen warte ich drauf und was ist jetzt? Keine Bilder


Das Ding ist gut verpackt.

Wenn die Schule aus ist (war vor der 1.h den Rahmen abholen -> 5:00 aufgestanden), gibt's Bilder.

Spätestens heute Abend/Nacht bzw. morgen früh, bei Tageslicht, gibt es Bilder.


----------



## DeathProof (22. März 2012)

Dann komm mal in die Puschen, das es was zu gucken gibt. Bin auch schon gepsannt wie es geworden ist.

Zu der Reperatur; haste da mal mit einem der "Experten" drüber gesprochen - die können dir bestimmt sagen wie man es fachmännisch macht (Bohrung, Hülse, etc.)


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. März 2012)

DeathProof schrieb:


> Zu der Reperatur; haste da mal mit einem der "Experten" drüber gesprochen - die können dir bestimmt sagen wie man es fachmännisch macht (Bohrung, Hülse, etc.)


Wen hast du da im Sinn?


----------



## dogdaysunrise (22. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Wen hast du da im Sinn?



Ei, wo das loch hin soll, oder eins vorne eins hinten.
Ich wuerde vor allem mal herausfinden ob die Huelse lang genug ist!!!
In Deinem Fall ist ja nicht nur einfach ne reduzierhuelse sondern auch zum verstaerken des Rahmens. Einem Freund von mir ist der Rahmen am unteren Ende das Sattelrohres gerissen, also knapp 15cm von der Sattelschelle abwaerts.
Ausserdem beschaeftige ich mich gerade mit Reduzierhuelsen wegen einer dropper post am Liteville, und da gibt es extra lange Huelsen mit Schlitzen auf beiden Seiten etc. etc.

Jetzt wo Du Dir die ganze Arbeit gemacht hast, wuerde ich da lieber auf nummer sicher gehen und lieber 3mal nachfragen bevor das Ding verklebt wird.
coparni muesste sich da sehr gut auskennen.

Hier ist uebrigens die Liteville Huelse, 15cm lang, schlitz vorn und hinten:
http://www.carboncycles.cc/?s=0&t=2&c=86&p=933


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. März 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Ei, wo das loch hin soll, oder eins vorne eins hinten.


Mmmm...



dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Ich wuerde vor allem mal herausfinden ob die Huelse lang genug ist!!!


Also die 100er einkleben und schauen, wie sie sich schlägt.





dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> In Deinem Fall ist ja nicht nur einfach ne reduzierhuelse sondern auch zum verstaerken des Rahmens.


Vor allem ist das 'ne Verstärkung.



dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Einem Freund von mir ist der Rahmen am unteren Ende das Sattelrohres gerissen, also knapp 15cm von der Sattelschelle abwaerts.


Bitter.



dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Ausserdem beschaeftige ich mich gerade mit Reduzierhuelsen wegen einer dropper post am Liteville, und da gibt es extra lange Huelsen mit Schlitzen auf beiden Seiten etc. etc.


Ah!



dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Jetzt wo Du Dir die ganze Arbeit gemacht hast, wuerde ich da lieber auf nummer sicher gehen und lieber 3mal nachfragen bevor das Ding verklebt wird.


Da gebe ich dir Recht!



dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> coparni muesste sich da sehr gut auskennen.


Ok. Vielleicht kann er mir ja helfen.



dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Hier ist uebrigens die Liteville Huelse, 15cm lang, schlitz vorn und hinten:
> http://www.carboncycles.cc/?s=0&t=2&c=86&p=933


Tja, schöne Sache.

Wozu der Spacer???


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. März 2012)

Unwürdige Bilder sind entstanden... aber urteilt lieber selbst


----------



## hhninja81 (22. März 2012)

PORNO!!!!


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. März 2012)

*Fett!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (22. März 2012)

*Pornoes! *


----------



## InoX (22. März 2012)

Bau den mal bis Sonntag auf. Ich will den sehen!


----------



## ohneworte (22. März 2012)

Super!


----------



## ohneworte (22. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Bau den mal bis Sonntag auf. Ich will den sehen!



Hehe,

dann hat er was zu tun!


----------



## InoX (22. März 2012)

Naja das geht schon wenn ich das so will


----------



## DeathProof (22. März 2012)

An Coparni hätte ich da auch gedacht, oder noch Mr. Hyde.

Zum Rahmen:

das sieht rischtisch jeil aus, im Sonnenlicht kommt der noch fetter rüber - also los aufbauen .

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAQOI83ZueI"]ICKE_&_ER_RichtigGeil_Plattenreiter_HanDiaMix      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (23. März 2012)

Sabber!


----------



## MS1980 (23. März 2012)

wirklich gut , aber mit der Sonne siehts viel viel besser aus 

also aufbauen und raus ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. März 2012)

Heute erreichte mich etwas kleines, schwarzes, leichtes


----------



## dogdaysunrise (23. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Heute erreichte mich etwas kleines, schwarzes, leichtes


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Heute erreichte mich etwas kleines, schwarzes, leichtes


!!!



















A Traum!




@dogdaysunrise: Alle 3 Eigenschften getroffen, aber nein


----------



## Crimson_ (23. März 2012)

Wo kommt die Klemme her? Sowas will ich auch!


----------



## stevensmanic (23. März 2012)

ich will ja nicht die stimmung vermiesen, aber die keil aluklemme ist zwei gramm leichter und kostet wahrscheinlich einen bruchteil von der hier.

optisch isses allerdings ein leckerbissen

ebenso wie der rahmen, bin schon aufs fertige rad gespannt. dann hoffentlich mit würdigen bildern


----------



## STS-Peter (23. März 2012)

Die Keil ist zwar minimal leichter, jedoch auch nur 10 mm hoch.
Da würde man noch den halben Schlitz sehen.
Das würde optisch sicher nicht so gut aussehen.

Ich bin auch mal gespannt, wie es fertig aussieht.


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. März 2012)

STS-Peter schrieb:


> Die Keil ist zwar minimal leichter, jedoch auch nur 10 mm hoch.
> Da würde man noch den halben Schlitz sehen.
> Das würde optisch sicher nicht so gut aussehen.
> 
> Ich bin auch mal gespannt, wie es fertig aussieht.


Peter, ich danke dir vielmals!


Wenn ich könnte, wäre ich ständig Kunde bei dir!

Ich hoffe, nächsten Monat kann ich wieder bei dir bestellen 


Vielleicht wird das Rad schneller fertig, als ihr und ich denke/n...


----------



## cpprelude (24. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Unwürdige Bilder sind entstanden... aber urteilt lieber selbst


 
Dein rahmen ist echt gxxl geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (24. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Peter, ich danke dir vielmals!
> 
> 
> Wenn ich könnte, wäre ich ständig Kunde bei dir!
> ...



Also kommt die Klemme vom Peter?


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Also kommt die Klemme vom Peter?


Jo!


Mcfk Designklemme UD von Peters-Online-Shop


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. März 2012)

Das Löchli ist fertig.


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. März 2012)

Pooorn! 



  (Ich weis nicht, wo du diesen speziellen Smiliey her hast, dogdaysunrise)










Gar nich mal so schwer:





46g Lack sind drauf gekommen.
Hatte mit 40g gerechnet.
Geht also klar.


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. März 2012)

Löchli:









Ging ganz locker.

TiN-Fräsbohrer von RoNa, frisch, zwischen den Fingern gerollt und dat Loch gemacht.

Vorher mit der Bohrerspitze etwas in den lack gedrückt.

Lochdurchmesser=3,2mm.


----------



## zuki (24. März 2012)

Klasse! Das sollte den Riss stoppen.

Gefällt mir gut der Rahmen!


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. März 2012)

Eine erhöhte Temperatur beim Trocken des Klebers verkürzt nicht nur die Trocknungszeit drastisch, sondern erhöht die Endfestigkeit ernorm!

Der Föhn muss also ran.

Mehr, als 180°C bekommt der sicher nicht hin.


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> PORNO!!!!





FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Fett!





dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Pornoes!





ohneworte schrieb:


> Super!







DeathProof schrieb:


> An Coparni hätte ich da auch gedacht, oder noch Mr. Hyde.
> 
> Zum Rahmen:
> 
> das sieht rischtisch jeil aus, im Sonnenlicht kommt der noch fetter rüber - also los aufbauen .


Danke für den Tipp mit Mr.Hyde(TF)!!!

Er hat mir sehr geholfen bzw. hilft sehr! 



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Sabber!





MS1980 schrieb:


> wirklich gut , aber mit der Sonne siehts viel viel besser aus
> 
> also aufbauen und raus ...





stevensmanic schrieb:


> optisch isses allerdings ein leckerbissen
> 
> ebenso wie der rahmen, bin schon aufs fertige rad gespannt. dann hoffentlich mit würdigen bildern





STS-Peter schrieb:


> Ich bin auch mal gespannt, wie es fertig aussieht.


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Der Föhn muss also ran.
> 
> Mehr, als 180°C bekommt der sicher nicht hin.


Der hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (24. März 2012)

hol dir doch sowas hier ...

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.aufkleberdealer.de/produkt_Profi-Hei%C3%9Fluftf%C3%B6n-2000W-_artikel/3007.jpg_450_j.jpeg&imgrefurl=http://www.aufkleberdealer.de/details_3007_95__0_.html&h=390&w=450&sz=14&tbnid=uvcj8s3XqdD8AM:&tbnh=90&tbnw=104&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dhei%25C3%259Fluft%2Bf%25C3%25B6n%26tbm%3Disch%26tbo%3Du&zoom=1&q=hei%C3%9Fluft+f%C3%B6n&docid=X1fbIHTN8FMB6M&hl=de&sa=X&ei=X9ttT97wD4fWsgaGxqCTAg&ved=0CMIBEPUBMAs&dur=2127

das bekommt man doch im Baumarkt ausgeliehen, eigentlich ...

die dinger machen richtig feuer, damit bekommst sogar im Winter den Lack fest, alles schon erprobt ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. März 2012)

Danke, aber ich brauche höchstens 180°C!!!

Die Frage war, ob mein Föhn eine höhere Temperatur bringt, was nicht gut wäre.


----------



## MS1980 (24. März 2012)

ok, denn habe ich das falsch verstanden ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. März 2012)

Kein Ding.


----------



## Triptube (24. März 2012)

Meinste ein Fön schaft 180° C ? Der brennt dir doch die Locken runter wenn du dir damit die Haare trocknen wolltest !?  

Jute Arbeit mein großer, mit Bohrung ! Bin Stolz auf dich ! 

Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. März 2012)

Triptube schrieb:


> Meinste ein Fön schaft 180° C ? Der brennt dir doch die Locken runter wenn du dir damit die Haare trocknen wolltest !?
> 
> Jute Arbeit mein großer, mit Bohrung ! Bin Stolz auf dich !
> 
> ...





180°C dürfte der nicht schaffen.

So ähnlich hab ich auch gedacht.

Dann geht's gleich los!


Happy Trails?

Vielleicht ja schon ab morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## STS-Peter (24. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Peter, ich danke dir vielmals!
> 
> 
> Wenn ich könnte, wäre ich ständig Kunde bei dir!
> ...




Gerne doch.
Die Chancen stehen für nächsten Monat sehr gut. Ich habe schon alles klar gemacht. Jetzt hängts nur noch an der Post und dem Zoll. Ich rechne mit ca. 10 - 14 Tagen.

Sieht wirklich richtig gut aus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. März 2012)

STS-Peter schrieb:


> Gerne doch.
> Die Chancen stehen für nächsten Monat sehr gut. Ich habe schon alles klar gemacht. Jetzt hängts nur noch an der Post und dem Zoll. Ich rechne mit ca. 10 - 14 Tagen.
> 
> Sieht wirklich richtig gut aus.
> ...


Super! 


Dankeschön! 


Die Klemme besser mit Carbonmontagepaste montieren oder ohne?

Wieviel Nm mit Paste?


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. März 2012)

Ohhhh!

Es ist vollbracht!


----------



## Triptube (24. März 2012)

Wie jetzt ? 

Bike zusammen gebaut ?! 

Happy trails ! 

Steve


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. März 2012)

Triptube schrieb:


> Wie jetzt ?
> 
> Bike zusammen gebaut ?!
> 
> ...


WTF? Schön wär's!

Rahmen REPARIERT!!!


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. März 2012)

Der Rahmen ist fertig!






Jetzt wird aufgebaut!


----------



## FlowinFlo (24. März 2012)

Na dann mal frisch ans Werk!


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. März 2012)

Erstmal abwiegen das ganze...


----------



## FlowinFlo (24. März 2012)

Wiegst du nochmal alles neu durch oder fehlen dir generell noch ein paar Werte?


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. März 2012)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Wiegst du nochmal alles neu durch oder fehlen dir generell noch ein paar Werte?


Alles, außer dem Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triptube (24. März 2012)

Na da haste ja was zu tun !

Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. März 2012)

Foddos sind fertig!


Jetzt wird zusammen gebaut!


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. März 2012)

Das Rad steht.

Die HR-Bremse zickt.
Wenn man am Hebel zieht, kommt dort, wo das Kabel in den Griff reinläuft, DOT raus.
:-/
Ist erstmal wieder die Louise hinten dran.

Bilder kommen nächste Woche.


----------



## hhninja81 (25. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Das Rad steht.
> 
> Die HR-Bremse zickt.
> Wenn man am Hebel zieht, kommt dort, wo das Kabel in den Griff reinläuft, DOT raus.
> ...



Du verrückter, die ganze Nacht gebastelt und jetzt willst Du uns bis nächste Woche mit Bildern hinhalten?

Das geht bestimmt schneller


----------



## ohneworte (25. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Du verrückter, die ganze Nacht gebastelt und jetzt willst Du uns bis nächste Woche mit Bildern hinhalten?
> 
> Das geht bestimmt schneller



So ein fauler Sack!


----------



## sellyoursoul (26. März 2012)

Sieht sehr lecker aus dein Rahmen!
Wirklich gute Arbeit, auch von den Strahlfix Jungs!!

Gruß


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> So ein fauler Sack!


...ganz genau...



sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Sieht sehr lecker aus dein Rahmen!
> Wirklich gute Arbeit, auch von den Strahlfix Jungs!!
> 
> Gruß


Danke! 

Aufgebaut sieht das noch viel geiler aus!

Heute erreichte mich ein großes "Leckerli"  


Jo, Strahlfix ist top.


----------



## STS-Peter (26. März 2012)

Der LRS?


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. März 2012)

STS-Peter schrieb:


> Der LRS?


Yeeeaaaahhh! 


...aber nicht der abgezogene


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (26. März 2012)

Na dann mach mal hinne. Bin mal gespannt auf den LRS. Du wolltest ja nüscht sagen...


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. März 2012)

...


----------



## STS-Peter (30. März 2012)

Habe ich was verpasst?


----------



## bikeaddicted (31. März 2012)

Der Rahmen ist nun unbrauchbar.

Die eingeklebte Hülse verbiegt sich kein bisschen, sodass sich die Stütze nicht klemmen lässt.


Ihr könnt euch bestimmt vorstellen, wie's mir jetzt geht.


----------



## hhninja81 (31. März 2012)

Ach Du Schei$e und nu´....bist Du 100% sicher, dass da nichts geht?

Gruß Marcus


----------



## bikeaddicted (31. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ach Du Schei$e und nu´....bist Du 100% sicher, dass da nichts geht?
> 
> Gruß Marcus


Ja, richtig!

Richtig gef... sorry...


Höchstens einkleben die Stütze... aber von Kleben hab ich genug.

Vorerst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (31. März 2012)

Das tut mir echt leid für Dich!!


----------



## sellyoursoul (31. März 2012)

Neee oder? So eine Kacke!! Verdammt!!

Stell doch mal ein paar Pics online, vielleicht hat einer von uns noch ne Idee/Vorschlag um den Rahmen zu retten.

Gruß Dennis


----------



## FlowinFlo (31. März 2012)

Würde ein Schlitz gegenüber dem jetzigen etwas daran ändern?
Vielleicht kaum länger, als die Klemme hoch ist...


----------



## sellyoursoul (31. März 2012)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Würde ein Schlitz gegenüber dem jetzigen etwas daran ändern?
> Vielleicht kaum länger, als die Klemme hoch ist...



Genau, an sowas in der Richtung dachte ich auch....


----------



## bikeaddicted (31. März 2012)

Ich hab bisher immer die alte Cannondale Klemme benutzt.

Gestern ist der Riss (nur innen) beim (festeren  ) Anziehen der Klemme durchgerissen.
Schönes Geräusch.
Ist jetzt also zu "Ende" gerissen (Schlitz-Loch).


----------



## bikeaddicted (31. März 2012)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Würde ein Schlitz gegenüber dem jetzigen etwas daran ändern?
> Vielleicht kaum länger, als die Klemme hoch ist...


Hmmm... 

Ich glaube, der Dremel bekommt heute noch Arbeit.

Mache den Schlitz genauso lang, wie den gegenüber.


Kaputt machen kann ich ja nix mehr.


:kotz:


----------



## FlowinFlo (31. März 2012)

Ich drück dir die Daumen!

Bloß nichts überhasten, aber du machst das schon! 


Du setzt dort doch auch eine kleine Bohrung, oder?!


----------



## bikeaddicted (31. März 2012)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ich drück dir die Daumen!
> 
> Bloß nichts überhasten, aber du machst das schon!
> 
> ...


Unten, wo der Schlitz dann aufhört.
Klar.


Danke!


----------



## Crimson_ (31. März 2012)

Wie wärs denn mit der beidseitig geschlitzen Hülse?


----------



## bikeaddicted (31. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn mit der beidseitig geschlitzen Hülse?


Sag mir, wie ich die im Rahmen verklebte Hülse rausbekomme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (31. März 2012)

Oh Gott, ich wünsch' dir viel Glück bei deinem Vorhaben. Das hattest du mit dem Rahmen bisher ja leider nicht... Wenn die Hülse explizit für Sitzrohre ist, würde ich mal den Hersteller/Händler kontaktieren - es kann ja nicht sein, dass das Teil nicht einfach diesen einfachen Zweck erfüllt.


----------



## Berrrnd (31. März 2012)

die hülsen sind normalerweise nicht fürs einkleben vorgesehen.
wäre sie nicht verklebt, würde es wahrscheinlich keine probleme geben.


----------



## bikeaddicted (31. März 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Oh Gott, ich wünsch' dir viel Glück bei deinem Vorhaben. Das hattest du mit dem Rahmen bisher ja leider nicht... Wenn die Hülse explizit für Sitzrohre ist, würde ich mal den Hersteller/Händler kontaktieren - es kann ja nicht sein, dass das Teil nicht einfach diesen einfachen Zweck erfüllt.





k_star schrieb:


> die hülsen sind normalerweise nicht fürs einkleben vorgesehen.
> wäre sie nicht verklebt, würde es wahrscheinlich keine probleme geben.


Ich fürchte, du hast da Recht, Kai.


----------



## lupus_bhg (31. März 2012)

Ah, das habe ich gar nicht bedacht...


----------



## Superloko (31. März 2012)

Ich verfolge den thread nun schon eine Weile.... darum:
aufrichtiges Beileid...

hast den Rahmen mit soviel Hingabe hergerichtet... und dann das...

Kopf hoch...

MfG


----------



## cpprelude (31. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist nun unbrauchbar.
> 
> Die eingeklebte Hülse verbiegt sich kein bisschen, sodass sich die Stütze nicht klemmen lässt.
> 
> ...


 
Tut mir leid für dich,  erst die ganze Arbeit und dann auf das Ergebnis gefreut und dann so was. 

Poste doch mal ein Bild davon, ob's geklappt hat oder nicht.


----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2012)

Hoffentlich klappt das Ganze noch nach all der ganzen Arbeit!


----------



## bikeaddicted (31. März 2012)

Danke euch!


Heute mach ich doch nix am Rahmen.

Nächste Woche erst...


Eigentlich ist für mich der Rahmen bereits "verloren".

Habe da keine Hoffnung mehr.


----------



## lupus_bhg (31. März 2012)

Du packst das. Im Zweifelsfall laminierst du dir ein Rohr in der gewünschten Länge dran und machst 'n Taurine ISP draus. Wird dann nur schwierig mit dem Transport im Auto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (31. März 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Du packst das. Im Zweifelsfall laminierst du dir ein Rohr in der gewünschten Länge dran und machst 'n Taurine ISP draus. Wird dann nur schwierig mit dem Transport im Auto.


Ich will eigentlich schon ein voll "funktionsfähiges" und reisetaugliches Rad haben.

Wenn ich nicht an Headshok gebunden wäre, gäb's ja massig Auswahl an Rahmen...


Die ISP-Lösung ist aber möglich.


----------



## onkel_doc (31. März 2012)

sorry aber jetzt ists doch endlich soweit für ein 29er...poisen rahmen räder und paar kleinteile von uns und ab gehts ohne das gebastel.

Ist natürlich echt ka**e was da passiert ist aber mir wäre jetzt aus.

Hat ja gerade nen poisen rahmen mit reba gabel im 29er forum drin...


----------



## bikeaddicted (1. April 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> sorry aber jetzt ists doch endlich soweit für ein 29er...poisen rahmen räder und paar kleinteile von uns und ab gehts ohne das gebastel.
> 
> Ist natürlich echt ka**e was da passiert ist aber mir wäre jetzt aus.
> 
> Hat ja gerade nen poisen rahmen mit reba gabel im 29er forum drin...


Sorry, aber ich "konvertiere" nicht zu Standardgabeln.

Ich warte mit dem Thema 29er... mal sehen, was sein wird, wenn 650b richtig groß kommt 

Danke für's Angebot der Unterstützung!


Ich sehe noch eine (weitere) Perspektive für den Taurine Rahmen:

Den 2. Schlitz schneiden, dann die Hülse auf 30,9 aufschleifen.
Das könnte klappen.

Aber im Grunde genommen hab ich null Bock mehr, was an dem Rahmen zu machen.


----------



## Crimson_ (1. April 2012)

Bitte machs aber, du kannst den Bock ja nicht halbgar weg tun!

Sonst nehm ich ihn auch gerne


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. April 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich "konvertiere" nicht zu Standardgabeln.
> ...



ein wahrer glaeubiger! 

(ich hab die minute auch nur, um mir immer wieder vor augen zu fuehren wie ueberlegen die lefty doch ist!)

ps.: 29er/650b... ich habe so die ahnung, das es richtung: dh=26 xc/mx grosser fahrer = 29er und xc/mx kleiner fahrer = 650b gehen wird... aber mal abwarten


----------



## zuki (1. April 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ein wahrer glaeubiger!
> 
> (ich hab die minute auch nur, um mir immer wieder vor augen zu fuehren wie ueberlegen die lefty doch ist!)
> 
> ps.: 29er/650b... ich habe so die ahnung, das es richtung: dh=26 xc/mx grosser fahrer = 29er und xc/mx kleiner fahrer = 650b gehen wird... aber mal abwarten



Das ist natürlich die hohe Psychologie. Einen Ford Ka als Zweitwagen halten um die Überlegenheit des VW Golf zu fühlen .

@Constantin: Das tut mir sehr leid für Dich. Alleine die ganze Arbeit. Bestimmt sehr frustrierend für Dich. Ich habe auch wieder einen Rückschlag mit den Armen und biken bleibt erstmal passé.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (1. April 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich die hohe Psychologie. Einen Ford Ka als Zweitwagen halten um die Überlegenheit des VW Golf zu fühlen .
> 
> @Constantin: Das tut mir sehr leid für Dich. Alleine die ganze Arbeit. Bestimmt sehr frustrierend für Dich. Ich habe auch wieder einen Rückschlag mit den Armen und biken bleibt erstmal passé.



Kopf hoch an alle Beide! Es kommen auch wieder bessere Zeiten!


----------



## zuki (1. April 2012)

merci


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. April 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ein wahrer glaeubiger!
> 
> (ich hab die minute auch nur, um mir immer wieder vor augen zu fuehren wie ueberlegen die lefty doch ist!)
> 
> ps.: 29er/650b... ich habe so die ahnung, das es richtung: dh=26 xc/mx grosser fahrer = 29er und xc/mx kleiner fahrer = 650b gehen wird... aber mal abwarten



Könnte 650B nicht sogar in ein Taurine mit Fatty passen? Ich erinnere mich da an eine Werbung von Mavic, in der ein Speedcity LRS (natürlich mit weniger voluminösen Reifen) in ein Specialized mit Fox gesteckt wurde. Und da gab's doch auch diesen Adapter für Felgenbremsen von 26 auf 28".
Aber gut, mit dem neuen LRS kommt 650B oder aufgeblasene Achtundzwanzigzöller sicher nicht so bald.


----------



## bikeaddicted (1. April 2012)

Danke und weiterhin gute Besserung an dich, zuki!

Am meisten frustriert mich der Zeitverlust.
Geld wurde auch unnötig in den Sand gesetzt.
Hätte anderes 'mit anfangen können :/

Andererseits habe ich einiges an Erfahrung sammeln können.
Damit meine ich nicht nur das Entlacken.


@Sascha: ich warte eben lieber ab, was sich in Sachen 29 und 650b tut.


@lupus_bhg: Das dürfte allerhöchstens mit 'nem Slick passen.

Schon jetzt mit 26 und dem 2,2er RK bleibt nicht übermäßig viel Platz da.

Sehr richtig!
Auch des neuen LRS wegen bleibe ich noch etwas bei den guten alten 26ern.

Wenn ich irgendwann mal größere Räder fahren sollte, dann ein Flash.


----------



## zuki (1. April 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Auch des neuen LRS wegen bleibe ich noch etwas bei den guten alten 26ern.
> 
> Wenn ich irgendwann mal größere Räder fahren sollte, dann ein Flash.



Gut, dass Du es positiv betrachtest. Ich suche eh immer nach Schäppchen, sollte mir ein Taurine über den Weg laufen, werde ich es Dich wissen lassen!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (4. April 2012)

Nimm ne guenstige Stuetze und klebe die auch noch rein, da kannst du das Teil wenigstens fahren.
Ich hab am Ari in 2 Jahren die Stuetze nicht 1mm bewegt, haette ich auch einkleben koennen!

!JETZT! erst recht nicht aufgeben!

Oder vorn und hinten nachtraeglich einen Schlitz rein mit ner Borhung oder so, dann kann man wenigstens Klemmen!?
Jetzt sind wir 99,8% am Ziel, gestolpert und den Rest kriegen wir jetzt auch noch!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (5. April 2012)

Was geht'n? Normalerweise waren hier posts im Stunden, wenn nicht Minutentakt.
Bikeaddicted!?!? Wo bist Du?

Komm, irgendwas geht immer, das trifft auch hier zu.
Lasst sich die wirklich trotz Schlitz 0,0 Klemmen?
Auch nicht mit nem dicken Alu Schnellspanner?


----------



## InoX (5. April 2012)

Das wundert mich auch etwas. Sowohl die Abwesenheitder üblichen Verdächtigen als auch dass sich da nichts klemmen lässt. Einfach nen ordentichen Hebel ansetzen und ordentlixh anknallen. Dass das keine Leichtbauklemme schafft ist klar.


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. April 2012)

Dass sich da bei nur einem Schlitz nichts klemmen lässt, kann ich mir eigentlich sehr gut vorstellen. Da die innere Hülse geklebt ist, kann das Carbon beim Zusammenziehen der Klemme nicht um sie herum gleiten.

Was ich mir auch noch vorstellen könnte, wären zwei zusätzliche Schlitze, statt nur eines Schlitzes. Diese würde ich auf 10 und 2 Uhr setzen, sodass die Klemmung noch gleichmäßiger verteilt wird.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (5. April 2012)

Eben an genau sowas dachte ich auch, ne richtig fette Alu-Schnellspannerklemme mit zuschaltbarer Elefantenklemmung!

Nix tune....was richtig uebles!

Oder eben wie gesagt sie Stuetze reinkleben!

Dass das nun das Ende des Weges ist, bezweifle ich.
Es geht immer was, immer was an was man vorher noch nicht gedacht hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (5. April 2012)

Genauso! 

Naja, so ein unvorhersehbarer Rückschlag demotiviert einen manchmal eben ganz schön und potenziert sich dann, wenn man zuvor unglaublich viel Herzblut in das Projekt gesteckt hat.

Aber so ein Forum taugt dann wieder gut, sich am Schopfe aus dem Jammertal zu ziehen und es wieder anzugehen!


----------



## DeathProof (5. April 2012)

Mit den Schlitzen könnte es was werden, nur eben denke ich das es etwas Stabilität aus dem Sitzrohr nimmt. Also eher grenzwertig.

mMn würde eine eingeklebte Stütze a la ISP richtig geil kommen, denn das hat definitiv kein Zweiter am Taurin.


----------



## zuki (6. April 2012)

Diese "Mehrfachschlitzung" könnte eine Lösung sein. Das Material muss dafür allerdings noch genügend vorhanden sein.
Meine präferierte Rahmenmarke Principia macht das schon ein paar Jahre um das Anzugsdrehmoment klein zu halten:





Carbon seat posts are generally light and strong but can be fragile when  fitted incorrectly. The pressure that the seat post is subjected to  when tightening the seat clamp can be critical and even structurally  fatal. Principias unique CARBON FRIENDLY SEAT TUBE gently distributes  the pressure load over a larger area of the seat post. This clever  design feature is safer for both you and your seat post.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (6. April 2012)

Mmh. Bikeaddicted war zwar jeden Tag online, hier schaut er anscheinend nicht mehr rein.


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. April 2012)

Na klar schau ich hier rein.


----------



## Anto (7. April 2012)

So Keule, meine 8,6 Kilo Giftnatter ist bis zum Bergsprint fertig. Nun halt dich mal ran mit deinem Projekt


----------



## stevensmanic (7. April 2012)

@ Anto: was bei euch so als "berg"sprint durchgeht  aber coole idee, wärs net so weit weg, würde ich glatt mitmachen!

@ bikeaddicted: jetzt lass dich net so hängen und kleb die scheiß stütze rein. ISP sieht sowieso viel geiler aus. ausserdem sparste dir das gewicht für die klemme. also hau rein


----------



## matsch (7. April 2012)

Oder das Sattelrohr vorn auch schlitzen. Mit einer richtigen Klemme hält die Stütze auch.


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. April 2012)

@Anto: Der 20.04. ist einfach so verdammt nah 

Vielleicht fahr' ich aber doch mit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xmaxle (7. April 2012)

So teile er uns seine Gedanken hinsichtlich des weiteren Vorgehens mit


----------



## InoX (8. April 2012)

Genau


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. April 2012)

Bald geht's los...


----------



## ohneworte (9. April 2012)

Hier hat sich irgendwie der Thead-Titel verändert!


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hier hat sich irgendwie der Thead-Titel verändert!


A joa 

Danke an Quen!


----------



## cpprelude (9. April 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Bald geht's los...


 
Spann uns nicht immer auf die Folter,  was hast du denn jezt vor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (9. April 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Spann uns nicht immer auf die Folter,  was hast du denn jezt vor?


Tjaaa...


----------



## ohneworte (9. April 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Tjaaa...



Wieder mal was entlacken?


----------



## Triptube (9. April 2012)

Könnte jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa was sagen, aber das Verkneife ich mir ! 
Das soll er mal schön selbst machen ! 

Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. April 2012)

Triptube schrieb:


> Könnte jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa was sagen, aber das Verkneife ich mir !
> Das soll er mal schön selbst machen !
> 
> Happy trails !
> ...


Dankeschön!


@Cihan:


----------



## dogdaysunrise (10. April 2012)

Ganz offen und ehrlich gesagt und ohne jemand zu nahe zu treten oder verletzend zu sein.
Mir geht das hier auf die Nuesse und diese Geheimniskraemerei.

Hab den Thread immer verfolgt, bin mit Rat und Tat (auch per PN und  email) zur Seite gestanden, moralische Unterstuetzung geleistet und  jetzt weiss man wieder nicht wie es weiter geht.
Einige werden wohl eingeweiht und andere nicht.

Schoenen Tag noch.


----------



## daniel77 (10. April 2012)

locker bleiben, spätestens übermorgen lässt er die Bombe platzen 
stimmts??


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. April 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Ganz offen und ehrlich gesagt und ohne jemand zu nahe zu treten oder verletzend zu sein.
> Mir geht das hier auf die Nuesse und diese Geheimniskraemerei.
> 
> Hab den Thread immer verfolgt, bin mit Rat und Tat (auch per PN und  email) zur Seite gestanden, moralische Unterstuetzung geleistet und  jetzt weiss man wieder nicht wie es weiter geht.
> ...


...



daniel77 schrieb:


> locker bleiben, spätestens übermorgen lässt er die Bombe platzen
> stimmts??


Ja!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (10. April 2012)

Genau das ist der Punkt, hab Leute kontaktiert und gegoogled als Du Hilfe brauchtest, dir immer sofort geantwortet und nun wissen es einige, genauso wie mein vorposter, aber ich und andere die "von Anfnag an dabei waren" nicht. 
Da fuehle ich mich schon aussen vorgelassen und hintergangen, aber egal, ist ja nur ein Forum, ich kenne Dich weder persoenlich, noch werden wir uns wohl irgendwann mal kennenlernen und ich muss ja nicht hier klicken.


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. April 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Punkt, hab Leute kontaktiert und gegoogled als Du Hilfe brauchtest, dir immer sofort geantwortet und nun wissen es einige, genauso wie mein vorposter, aber ich und andere die "von Anfnag an dabei waren" nicht.
> Da fuehle ich mich schon aussen vorgelassen und hintergangen, aber egal, ist ja nur ein Forum, ich kenne Dich weder persoenlich, noch werden wir uns wohl irgendwann mal kennenlernen und ich muss ja nicht hier klicken.


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (10. April 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Punkt, hab Leute kontaktiert und gegoogled als Du Hilfe brauchtest, dir immer sofort geantwortet und nun wissen es einige, genauso wie mein vorposter, aber ich und andere die "von Anfnag an dabei waren" nicht.
> Da fuehle ich mich schon aussen vorgelassen und hintergangen, aber egal, ist ja nur ein Forum, ich kenne Dich weder persoenlich, noch werden wir uns wohl irgendwann mal kennenlernen und ich muss ja nicht hier klicken.



was nimmste dir denn das so zu herzen?!

dich zwingt doch niemand hier zu schreiben oder deinen arsch aufzureissen. wirst doch schon sehen, ob und wie es weitergeht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (10. April 2012)

mmm-bikes.com schrieb:


> was nimmste dir denn das so zu herzen?!
> 
> dich zwingt doch niemand hier zu schreiben oder deinen arsch aufzureissen. wirst doch schon sehen, ob und wie es weitergeht!


Recht hast du...

Ist alles geregelt


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. April 2012)

Im Winter will ich mit dem Taurine weitermachen.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (10. April 2012)

mmm-bikes.com schrieb:


> was nimmste dir denn das so zu herzen?!
> 
> dich zwingt doch niemand hier zu schreiben oder deinen arsch aufzureissen. wirst doch schon sehen, ob und wie es weitergeht!



Kam mir verarscht vor, ist aber vom Tisch.


----------



## Triptube (10. April 2012)

Schön das man unter vernünftigen Menschen ist und über alles mit einander Reden bzw. Sprechen oder Schreiben kann !
Dazu sind wir schließlich ja auch hier !

Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## ohneworte (10. April 2012)

Dann ist ja glücklicherweise alles wieder gut!


----------



## zuki (11. April 2012)

Wenn man 1+1 zusammen zählt und die Änderung des Titels beachtet, sollte der Fall relativ klar sein.


----------



## InoX (11. April 2012)

Aber sehen will man das neue Cannondale dann trotzdem mal... Ich hab auch keine Lust mehr hier zu klicken. Ist irgendwie unnötig, weil eh nichts passiert. 
Zwei Schlitze hätte man auch noch in den anderen Rahmen machen können ohne diesen bis auf nächsten Winter zu verschieben. Aber wahrscheinlich wäre das bei mir anders gewesen, weil ich nach der Arbeit nichts neues gewollt hätte.

Grüße, Philipp


----------



## dogdaysunrise (11. April 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Aber sehen will man das neue Cannondale dann trotzdem mal... Ich hab auch keine Lust mehr hier zu klicken. Ist irgendwie unnötig, weil eh nichts passiert.
> Zwei Schlitze hätte man auch noch in den anderen Rahmen machen können ohne diesen bis auf nächsten Winter zu verschieben. Aber wahrscheinlich wäre das bei mir anders gewesen, weil ich nach der Arbeit nichts neues gewollt hätte.
> 
> Grüße, Philipp



Ich bin da aehnlich, gerade je mehr Steine im Weg liegen, dann erst recht.
Nach all der arbeit und wie ich schon sagte ist er jetzt 99,8% am Ziel.
Jetzt wuerde auch ich entweder Stuetze einkleben oder eben noch einen Schlitz schneiden, Loechle drunter bohren, Stuetze rein, fertig.

The only time you fail is when you quit.


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. April 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> The only time you fail is when you quit.


Der ist gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (12. April 2012)

Zack, da isses:











Brauche für hinten noch ´ne neue Bremsleitung.
Die alte ist zu kurz, wie man sieht.

Die Schalthülle und der Zug dagegen müssen noch weiter gekürzt werden.


zuki, 3m Überhöhung kommen hin 
Neee, also die Stütze ist schon wieder deutlich nach unten gewandert 
So, wie auf dem Bild eingestellt, konnte ICH mich nicht mal drauf setzen 
Auf dem Bild sind es um 20cm Sitzüberhöhung (Stütze ist maximal herausgezogen).
Im Fahrbetrieb werden es zwischen 10 und 15cm sein.
Die Sattelnase muss auch noch etwas tiefer.


----------



## Triptube (12. April 2012)

Man da haste dich aber beeilt damit de fertig wirst !  

Die Stütze sieht auf dem Bild katastrophal aus ! 

Sonst Super Schick ! 

Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. April 2012)

Davon habe ich gar nichts mitbekommen...   - War ja lange nicht mehr hier im Fred.

Och, nicht übel,....aber _HALLO_....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 




Ist der Rahmen von Daniel?


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. April 2012)

Danke 


Ist einfach abartig weit draus die Stütze.


Der Nabensound ist so hammer


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. April 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Davon habe ich gar nichts mitbekommen...   - War ja lange nicht mehr hier im Fred.
> 
> Och, nicht übel,....aber _HALLO_....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Danke 


Richtig, der Rahmen ist von Daniel.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. April 2012)

Bei dir gilt z. Zt. auch  "_Der Trend geht zum Drittbike..._" , hmmm...!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (13. April 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bei dir gilt z. Zt. auch  "_Der Trend geht zum Drittbike..._" , hmmm...!?


Schön wär´s...


So 'ne Sammlung, wie sie Daniel bis vor kurzem hatte, würde mir auch gefallen...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. April 2012)

Kommt noch...  


Bin gleich raus... 

GN8

VG Marco


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. April 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Kommt noch...
> 
> 
> Bin gleich raus...
> ...


Sehe ich auch so...


Ebenso


----------



## MS1980 (13. April 2012)

mit sowas hatte Ich überhaupt nicht gerechnet .... 

das Teil sieht ja verdammt schnell aus, aber es gefällt ... 



achja, gewicht?


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. April 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> mit sowas hatte Ich überhaupt nicht gerechnet ....
> 
> das Teil sieht ja verdammt schnell aus, aber es gefällt ...
> 
> ...


Nein? 


Wieso "aber"? 


Gewicht?

Um 10kg.

Potenzial sehe ich da vor allem in Kurbel, Schläuchen, Sattelstütze.

Aber wie ich schon oft geschrieben habe: Erstmal will ich fahren, fahren, fahren 


Getunt wird später 


Eine schwarze Kurbel muss mal her.

Ich habe da auch schon was tolles im Blick.
Nur leider vorerst unerschwinglich.


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. April 2012)

Sehr gut! Nur an den Fotos musst du noch arbeiten.
Ja, Scalpels gefallen mir ohnehin sehr gut. Da ist ja sogar der neue LRS drin. Was ist darin so verbaut? Wenn du sagst, der Nabensound sei gut, kann man im Prinzip auf Hope, King oder DT eingrenzen (Tune wäre wohl etwas teuer).
Irre ich mich, oder ist die Cassette relativ klein? Welche Rahmengröße ist das? L oder XL?
So viele Fragen...


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. April 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Sehr gut! Nur an den Fotos musst du noch arbeiten.
> Ja, Scalpels gefallen mir ohnehin sehr gut. Da ist ja sogar der neue LRS drin. Was ist darin so verbaut? Wenn du sagst, der Nabensound sei gut, kann man im Prinzip auf Hope, King oder DT eingrenzen (Tune wäre wohl etwas teuer).
> Irre ich mich, oder ist die Cassette relativ klein? Welche Rahmengröße ist das? L oder XL?
> So viele Fragen...


Hey, ich hab die Bilder zwischen Tür und Angel und in Eile gemacht 
Dazu noch bedeckter Himmel und die Smartphone-Kamera...

Eine Hauswand ist auch nicht der ideale Ort für Bilder von 'nem MTB  

Hope hinten...

Kassette ist eine Ultegra 11-27.

Rahmengröße L.

Das geniale ist, dass das Sitzrohr ca. 2cm länger ist, als beim Taurine in XL.

Oberrohr hat genau die gleiche Länge.

Radstand ist rund 2cm länger 


Ruhig fragen...


----------



## zuki (13. April 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Zack, da isses:
> 
> zuki, 3m Überhöhung kommen hin
> Neee, also die Stütze ist schon wieder deutlich nach unten gewandert



Sportlich, sportlich .

Aber ein schönes Rädchen ist es geworden !


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. April 2012)

erstens mal: sehr huebsch!
aber: warum stellst du nicht zumindest erstmal die stuetze so ein das du wenigstens mal die pedale erreichst? sieht doch kacke aus...
da waeren wir auch am einzigen kritikpunkt andem rad: ich versteh net, warum cDale an dem rahmen so ne strohhalm stuetze verbaut... das wuerde mit 31.6 wesentlich besser aussehen...


----------



## ohneworte (13. April 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Nein?
> 
> 
> Wieso "aber"?
> ...



Moin Constantin,

Hast Du gut gemacht!

Für 10-Fach haette ich hier noch eine neue schwarze XT gehabt.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (13. April 2012)

die geht au mit 9fach


----------



## ohneworte (13. April 2012)

Constatin,

musst Du dann wissen.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Triptube (13. April 2012)

Und nun rauf auf´s Bike und ab in die Pampa ! 
Verlieren kann ich dich ja nicht mehr, bei dem Naben Sound !  

Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. April 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Hey, ich hab die Bilder zwischen Tür und Angel und in Eile gemacht
> Dazu noch bedeckter Himmel und die Smartphone-Kamera...
> 
> Eine Hauswand ist auch nicht der ideale Ort für Bilder von 'nem MTB
> ...



Und vorn? Lass dir doch nicht alles aus der Nase ziehen 
Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass du zu einer Rennradcassette wechselst. Aber in Berlin und Umgebung ja nur sinnvoll, wenn man vorn eh 3-fach fährt. 
Dann seh' ich dich damit spätestens beim Pistenkönig.
Ich schwing' mich jetzt auf's Rad und dreh 'ne Runde, bevor ich an meinem eigentlich freien Freitag zu einem 6-stündigen Workshop in die FH muss...


----------



## stevensmanic (13. April 2012)

ohje ohje.... ein fully.... du wirst weich 

nein im  Ernst. Sieht klasse aus. 

auch wenn ich diese fattys optisch katastrophal finde


----------



## daniel77 (13. April 2012)

Ist schoen geworden, Constantin 
Ich denke du kommst mit der sehr langen Geo besser zurecht, bist ja auch fast 10cm grosser, mir war die Kiste immer zu lang und fuhr sich selbst mit einem 80er Vorbau sehr störrisch in engen Kehren. 
Mein Fuhrpark bekommt doch schon wieder Zuwachs,  geht eben nicht ohne Race-Fully


----------



## Triptube (13. April 2012)

@ daniel77,

da du ja in Basel wohnst ist ja C`dale für dich direkt um die Ecke !  
Hat ja auch was wenn man fragen hat ! 

Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## InoX (13. April 2012)

Hm... Ich gucks mir mal in echt an. Ein gerades Oberrohr wie beim Rotwild R.R2 FS würde mir besser gefallen. Ansonsten schon ziemlich anständiges Gerät. 
Würde dich ja fragen ob wir nen Runde drehen aber bei dem Wetter möchtest du sicher nicht in den Wald


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. April 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Sportlich, sportlich .
> 
> Aber ein schönes Rädchen ist es geworden !






nopain-nogain schrieb:


> erstens mal: sehr huebsch!
> aber: warum stellst du nicht zumindest erstmal die stuetze so ein das du  wenigstens mal die pedale erreichst? sieht doch kacke aus...
> da waeren wir auch am einzigen kritikpunkt andem rad: ich versteh net,  warum cDale an dem rahmen so ne strohhalm stuetze verbaut... das wuerde  mit 31.6 wesentlich besser aussehen...




Sagte ich doch: alles auf die schnelle eingestellt.
Kacke sieht das aus, ja.

Mir gefällt's 
So, wie's ist.
Bis auf die Stützeneinstellung, Kurbel, Schalthülle, Bremsleitung und evtl. Stütze versteht sich.




ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Constantin,
> 
> Hast Du gut gemacht!
> 
> ...




Die Kassette ist natürlich 9fach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Triptube schrieb:


> Und nun rauf auf´s Bike und ab in die Pampa !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vielleicht wird's ja noch diese Woche was 

Sonntag Nachmittag?


Ich freu mich so auf die Musik 



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Und vorn? Lass dir doch nicht alles aus der Nase ziehen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vorne tune.

Wie immer 

Ich fahre seit einem Jahr die RR Kassette 
Hast du nur nicht drauf geachtet.
11-34 braucht's bei dreifach vorne nicht wirklich.
Das kleine Blatt brauche ich bei 11-27 ja auch nicht wirklich.

Beim "Bergsprint" möchte ich gerne dabei sein.
Mal sehen, wie ich arbeiten muss...

Viel Spaß 



stevensmanic schrieb:


> ohje ohje.... ein fully.... du wirst weich
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





Jeder hat halt seinen Geschmack 



daniel77 schrieb:


> Ist schoen geworden, Constantin
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Denke ich auch.
Wäre toll, wenn ich noch in dieser Woche zum Fahren käme 
Dann werd' ich berichten...

Dein RZ verkaufst du ja... wenn ich die Kohle hätte, dann wäre ich interessiert 


Wird's etwa ein S-Works Epic?



InoX schrieb:


> Hm... Ich gucks mir mal in echt an. Ein gerades  Oberrohr wie beim Rotwild R.R2 FS würde mir besser gefallen. Ansonsten  schon ziemlich anständiges Gerät.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeder, wie er mag.



Sonntag Nachmittag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (13. April 2012)

-Smileyhagel-


----------



## daniel77 (13. April 2012)

Triptube schrieb:


> @ daniel77,
> 
> da du ja in Basel wohnst ist ja C`dale für dich direkt um die Ecke !
> Hat ja auch was wenn man fragen hat !
> ...



Ist das so? Wusste ich garnicht, wo sitzen die denn?

@Constantin: ja das RZ muss (wahrscheinlich) doch gehen, fühlt sich bergauf so langsam an.....s-wurst wird's nicht, war aber auch in der Auswahl. Das neue fängt mit m an und hört mit a auf


----------



## Triptube (13. April 2012)

Cannondale Europe B.V.
Gewerbestrasse 25 
4123 Allschwil

Telefon:	* 061 487 94 87	
Fax:	* 061 487 94 85

Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. April 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> @Constantin: ja das RZ muss (wahrscheinlich) doch gehen, fühlt sich bergauf so langsam an.....s-wurst wird's nicht, war aber auch in der Auswahl. Das neue fängt mit m an und hört mit a auf


Merida 96???


----------



## daniel77 (13. April 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Merida 96???



Jep 

@triptube: Das ist wirklich nah


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. April 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Jep


Mit Lefty?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (13. April 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Mit Lefty?



Evtl. Lefty, erstmal kommt eine Sid rein.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (13. April 2012)

Sehr schoen geworden! Glueckwunsch zum Rad und endlich kannst Du wieder biken!


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. April 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Sehr schoen geworden! Glueckwunsch zum Rad und endlich kannst Du wieder biken!


Danke 

Echt ey, endlich wieder fahren!


----------



## FlowinFlo (15. April 2012)

Ein wenig betrübt bin ich zwar, dass der Aufbau des Taurine auf die lange Bank geschoben wird, aber das Scalpel entschädigt dafür! 

Hoffentlich folgen schon bald ein erster Fahrbericht und bessere Fotos!


----------



## sellyoursoul (15. April 2012)

Sehr schön dein Scalpel!!
Gruß Dennis!


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. April 2012)

Danke euch 


Sind die Bilder von der Qualität her echt so schlecht?

Auf dem Smartphone kommen die Bilder ganz gut... wird wohl an der Größe des Displays liegen...


----------



## FlowinFlo (15. April 2012)

Hauptsächlich etwas überbelichtet, was zusätzlich vielleicht noch durch die weiße Wand verstärkt wird.


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. April 2012)

Ok


----------



## cpprelude (15. April 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch,  jezt hast du endlich wieder ein vernünftiges Bike. Ich finde es schick, ist es ein Fully geworden, weil du nicht so eine große Auswal hattest, (weil gebraucht) oder war es gewollt?

Finde den Schwung im Oberrohr garnicht mal so schlimm, jezt noch eine schwarze Kurbel dran dann, .

Ein dunkler Hintergrund wäre besser gewesen. Mach mal ein par gute Fotos wenn alles richtig eingestellt ist, Stützenauszug, Sattelneugung, richtige länge der Leitungen etc.

Allzeit gute Fahrt.


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. April 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch,  jezt hast du endlich wieder ein vernünftiges Bike. Ich finde es schick, ist es ein Fully geworden, weil du nicht so eine große Auswal hattest, (weil gebraucht) oder war es gewollt?
> 
> Finde den Schwung im Oberrohr garnicht mal so schlimm, jezt noch eine schwarze Kurbel dran dann, .
> 
> ...


Danke 


Mir war ein HT einfach etwas zu unkomfortabel.


Der Schwung im OR ist was anderes, als bei der großen "Masse" 

Mir gefällt dieser...


Die Kurbel ist immernoch auf der haben-wollen-Liste.

Aber im Ernst: Die Kurbel ist funktioniert gut, ist steif, macht alles mit und ist auch nicht sooo ultra schwer.

Eigentlich habe ich keine Ambitionen, noch Geld ins Bike zu investieren.


Ride on.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (15. April 2012)

So, heute gab's die erste Fahrt! 


Der Rahmen und dessen verhalten, kombiniert mit den anderen Komponenten und besonders der Gabel sind genau das, was ich will!

Ein Traum!

Es geht so geil nach vorne, bergauf, bergab, links, rechts. Perfekt!



























Jetzt kommt's:

Mein HR IST DAHIN!

Könnte sowas von kotzen... wird an den CX-Ray Speichen liegen, die vom Bikeladen nicht mit Tensiometer angezogen werden "konnten"...

Werde morgen FELIX WOLF anrufen und um Rat bitten.

Es kommen denke ich mindestens andere Speichen.


EIN GLÜCK habe ich noch meinen Crossride LRS.

Sonst könnte ich WIEDER NICHT FAHREN!


P.S.: Hatte die Klemme nur mit der Hand festgezogen. Tja, anscheinend zu schwach. Dann gleich nach dem Fotografieren richtig eingestellt und mit Dremomentschlüssel angezogen die Klemme.


----------



## Triptube (15. April 2012)

Richtig schön geworden das Teil ! 
Gefällt mir sehr gut ! Jetzt endlich mit besseren Bildern in der freien Wildbahn, da wo es hingehört !  

Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. April 2012)

Danke 


Hehe...  

Genau!

...obwohl es noch eher auf die Rennstrecke gehört...


----------



## cpprelude (15. April 2012)

Das Bike gefällt mir sehr,  aber in Sachen Sattelneigung geht doch noch was oder?


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. April 2012)

Felge hinten ist verzogen...


Vorne fällt im verbauten Zustand nicht auf.. evtl. auch...


 :kotz:


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. April 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Das Bike gefällt mir sehr,  aber in Sachen Sattelneigung geht doch noch was oder?





Vielleicht... Passt mir eigentlich... die Nase muss aber noch etwas tiefer...


----------



## cpprelude (15. April 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Vielleicht... Passt mir eigentlich... die Nase muss aber noch etwas tiefer...


 
Das war damit gemeint.


----------



## MS1980 (15. April 2012)

jetzt sieht man den Rahmen mal richtig ...  das Teil schaut schon schnell aus, aber die sattelüberhöhung ist echt übel   

aber ist ja deine Höhe, beim Taurin war's ja auch so dolle ...  

also ride on und viel spaß auf den Trails ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. April 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> jetzt sieht man den Rahmen mal richtig ...  das Teil schaut schon schnell aus, aber die sattelüberhöhung ist echt übel
> 
> aber ist ja deine Höhe, beim Taurin war's ja auch so dolle ...
> 
> also ride on und viel spaß auf den Trails ...


An der Höhe is nix zu machen.
Passt.

Bin halt groß 

Das stimmt.

Jo, dir auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (16. April 2012)

Sieht aus als zeigt der Sattel nach rechts.

Kopf hoch....erstens kannst Du wieder fahren, hast Spass und liebst das Bike, den LRS kriegst Du auch noch gebacken!

Soll ich dir meine Geschichte mit der XT Bremse an meinem Liteville erzaehlen!? Lieber nicht, zum Glueck hatte mein Haendler meinen Ruecken, den Shimano verhielt sich $#%@


----------



## ohneworte (16. April 2012)

Shimano wahrscheinlich nicht sondern deren Vertriebspartner Lange in Stuttgart


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. April 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Sieht aus als zeigt der Sattel nach rechts.
> 
> Kopf hoch....erstens kannst Du wieder fahren, hast Spass und liebst das Bike, den LRS kriegst Du auch noch gebacken!
> 
> Soll ich dir meine Geschichte mit der XT Bremse an meinem Liteville erzaehlen!? Lieber nicht, zum Glueck hatte mein Haendler meinen Ruecken, den Shimano verhielt sich $#%@


Tut er ja auch.

Sowas zieht trotzdem gleich wieder runter...
Mal sehen, was Feilx gleich sagt... 

Erzähl' mal per PN 
Aber wenn das so 'ne leidige Geschichte ist, dann hast du ja auch nix 'von, mir davon zu erzählen...


----------



## DeathProof (16. April 2012)

Von mir kriegst du auch einen , das Scalpel sieht sehr scharf aus (die Kurbel wurde ja schon mehrfach genannt).
Das mit den Rädern ist ja nicht so der Bringer, aber sag mal ehrlich der Sound der Hope ist schon geil, oder? Man braucht keine Klingel oder ähnliches mehr wenn mal Fussgänger unterwegs sind.

Also weiterhin viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike, und das Taurin musst definitiv noch wieder flott machen.

VG


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. April 2012)

DeathProof schrieb:


> Von mir kriegst du auch einen , das Scalpel sieht sehr scharf aus (die Kurbel wurde ja schon mehrfach genannt).
> Das mit den Rädern ist ja nicht so der Bringer, aber sag mal ehrlich der Sound der Hope ist schon geil, oder? Man braucht keine Klingel oder ähnliches mehr wenn mal Fussgänger unterwegs sind.
> 
> Also weiterhin viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike, und das Taurin musst definitiv noch wieder flott machen.
> ...


Schön!

Die Räder sind beim Bikeladen.
Nächste Woche sollten die wieder fit sein.

Der Sound ist absolut geil.
Ich freu mich immer, wenn ich es z.B. bergab laufen lasse.

Die Fußgänger hier sind und bleiben taub.
Da hilft nur ne Sirene oder so'n Druckluft Horn.


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. April 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Die Fußgänger hier sind und bleiben taub.
> Da hilft nur ne Sirene oder so'n Druckluft Horn.



Ich wollte es gerade schreiben... Nicht mal 'ne Klingel hören die meisten vor dem 3. Mal aus unmittelbarer Nähe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triptube (16. April 2012)

Einzige Chance ist anbrüllen !  

Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## DeathProof (16. April 2012)

Vielleicht sind die Berliner da etwas taub auf dem Ohr. Hier schauen die Leute immer ungläubig was denn da wohl ankommt, ich wurde schon zweimal gefragt was ich denn da für einen Motor am Rad hätte ^^.


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. April 2012)

Deutlich weiter nördlich meinte ich. Entweder sie hören es nicht oder sie erschrecken sich oder sie hören es, erschrecken sich nicht, gehen dann aber 5 mal quer über den Weg.


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. April 2012)

Ganz genau aus dem Grund habe ich es mir abgewöhnt mich bemerkbar zu machen. Fußgänger rennen wie angeschossen hin und her, um sich anschließend aufzuregen, dass man sie fast umgefahren habe...


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. April 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich wollte es gerade schreiben... Nicht mal 'ne Klingel hören die meisten vor dem 3. Mal aus unmittelbarer Nähe...


So ist es leider.



Triptube schrieb:


> Einzige Chance ist anbrüllen !
> 
> Happy trails !
> 
> Steve


Das kann man machen, aber dann passiert auch wieder das hier:



FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ganz genau aus dem Grund habe ich es mir abgewöhnt mich bemerkbar zu machen.* Fußgänger rennen wie angeschossen hin und her, um sich anschließend aufzuregen, dass man sie fast umgefahren habe... *


._.

Ich fahre meistens auch einfach irgendwie um die _Hindernisse_ rum.



DeathProof schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind die Berliner da etwas taub auf dem Ohr. Hier schauen die Leute immer ungläubig was denn da wohl ankommt, ich wurde schon zweimal gefragt was ich denn da für einen Motor am Rad hätte ^^.


Taub+gleichgültig.
...natürlich gibt es auch manchmal Ausnahmen...

Das mit dem Motor ist gut 



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Deutlich weiter nördlich meinte ich. Entweder sie hören es nicht oder sie erschrecken sich oder sie hören es, erschrecken sich nicht, gehen dann aber 5 mal quer über den Weg.


Richtig... du weißt halt, wie's hier ist

Am besten ist, wenn eine Kleingruppe vor einem ist... anstatt, dass alle auf eine Seite gehen, Rennen sie in verschiedene Richtungen und eben hin und her.

-.-


----------



## MS1980 (16. April 2012)

bei uns in den HaBe's sind auch sehr viele Wanderer, und da es nur 3 offizielle MTB Strecken gibt, diese aber total langweilig sind fahre ich immer auf den offizellen Wanderwegen... denn die Wanderwege sind das beste dort, schön verspielt und mit wurzeln gespickt, und knifflige Abfahrten mit steinen und fiesen löchern, wo man schön die Linie treffen sollte ...  aber das ist das beste daran ...

wenn denn wanderer kommen, bremse ich immer ab ...  grüße ganz net und fahr weiter ...

hatte so noch nie Steß ...  

auf ein friedliches miteinander, 

schließlich will *ICH *ja auch das die Gegend frei bleibt und ich mein Hobby ausüben darf ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. April 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> bei uns in den HaBe's sind auch sehr viele Wanderer, und da es nur 3 offizielle MTB Strecken gibt, diese aber total langweilig sind fahre ich immer auf den offizellen Wanderwegen... denn die Wanderwege sind das beste dort, schön verspielt und mit wurzeln gespickt, und knifflige Abfahrten mit steinen und fiesen löchern, wo man schön die Linie treffen sollte ...  aber das ist das beste daran ...
> 
> wenn denn wanderer kommen, bremse ich immer ab ...  grüße ganz net und fahr weiter ...
> 
> ...


Hier im Wald gibt es nur ausgeschilderte Reitwege... sonst _darf_ jeder überall hin.

Das mit dem Abbremsen und Grüßen/Bedanken, wenn Platz gemacht wird, handhabe ich auch so.


----------



## ohneworte (16. April 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> bei uns in den HaBe's sind auch sehr viele Wanderer, und da es nur 3 offizielle MTB Strecken gibt, diese aber total langweilig sind fahre ich immer auf den offizellen Wanderwegen... denn die Wanderwege sind das beste dort, schön verspielt und mit wurzeln gespickt, und knifflige Abfahrten mit steinen und fiesen löchern, wo man schön die Linie treffen sollte ...  aber das ist das beste daran ...
> 
> wenn denn wanderer kommen, bremse ich immer ab ...  grüße ganz net und fahr weiter ...
> 
> ...



Sehe ich genauso, bin ja auch ab und an in den HaBe's unterwegs. Und bei uns ist das Biken in einigen Teilen auch nur geduldet!


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. April 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Hier im Wald gibt es nur ausgeschilderte Reitwege... sonst _darf_ jeder überall hin.



Leider scheinen es viele nicht zu akzeptieren, dass man in B und BB alles befahren darf, was auch nur nach Weg aussieht (es sei denn, es ist explizit verboten, was aber selten ist). Anders kann ich mir nicht erklären, dass ich schon des öfteren vor mysteriösen Ansammlungen von Ästen oder Steinen stehenbleiben und sie wegräumen "musste".


----------



## Triptube (16. April 2012)

Schließe mich bikeaddicted`s Worten an ! 

Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triptube (16. April 2012)

Das Thema habe ich gerad letztes Wochenende mal wieder erlebt !
Nicht nur das momentan die Waldarbeiterfahrzeuge (z.B. Harvester Fahrzeuge) den gesamten Untergrund extrem aufwühlen , sonder auch irgend welche Bike Hasser in den Schäferbergen (Home Trail) teilweise zu bauen mit Ästen und Baumstämmen ! 

Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. April 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Leider scheinen es viele nicht zu akzeptieren, dass man in B und BB alles befahren darf, was auch nur nach Weg aussieht (es sei denn, es ist explizit verboten, was aber selten ist). Anders kann ich mir nicht erklären, dass ich schon des öfteren vor mysteriösen Ansammlungen von Ästen oder Steinen stehenbleiben und sie wegräumen "musste".


Ja, leider...

Ouh, stimmt... diese mit Absicht versperrten Wege... ja, ja...

Zum Glück betrifft das momentan nicht meine Lieblingstrails...



Triptube schrieb:


> Schließe mich bikeaddicted`s Worten an !
> 
> Happy trails !
> 
> Steve


Yeah, Happy Trails!

Auf morgen!


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Triptube schrieb:


> Schließe mich bikeaddicted`s Worten an !
> 
> Happy trails !
> 
> Steve


----------



## ohneworte (16. April 2012)

Triptube schrieb:


> Das Thema habe ich gerad letztes Wochenende mal wieder erlebt !
> Nicht nur das momentan die Waldarbeiterfahrzeuge (z.B. Harvester Fahrzeuge) den gesamten Untergrund extrem aufwühlen , sonder auch irgend welche Bike Hasser in den Schäferbergen (Home Trail) teilweise zu bauen mit Ästen und Baumstämmen !
> 
> Happy trails !
> ...



Welch Insel der Glückseligkeit hier bei uns. Die Harvesterspuren haben wir zwar auch aber ansonsten sind hier Spaziergänger, Nordic-Walker, Förster und auch Jaeger und Landwirte in dieser Hinsicht völlig entspannt!


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. April 2012)

Triptube schrieb:


> Das Thema habe ich gerad letztes Wochenende mal wieder erlebt !
> Nicht nur das momentan die Waldarbeiterfahrzeuge (z.B. Harvester Fahrzeuge) den gesamten Untergrund extrem aufwühlen , sonder auch irgend welche Bike Hasser in den Schäferbergen (Home Trail) teilweise zu bauen mit Ästen und Baumstämmen !
> 
> Happy trails !
> ...


Am Samstag musste ich das auch mit ansehen... tiefe Spuren im Boden, teilweise platt gemachtes Stück Wald... kaum wieder zu erkennen...


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Welch Insel der Glückseligkeit hier bei uns. Die Harvesterspuren haben wir zwar auch aber ansonsten sind hier Spaziergänger, Nordic-Walker, Förster und auch Jaeger und Landwirte in dieser Hinsicht völlig entspannt!


----------



## MS1980 (16. April 2012)

in der Fischbeker Heide hier in HH gabts doch mal den zwischenfall das nagelbretter verbuddelt wurden ...

soll son bekloppter Ex-Bundeswehr chef gewesens ein, der wollte irgendwie net, das wir auf den ehmaligen Truppenplatz rum fahren ...

sowas ist richtig krank, da sind die paar Leute auf den Weg doch harmlos ...


----------



## DeathProof (16. April 2012)

So nen Streß hatte ich zum Glück noch nie, nur manche Leute sind echt stur - von weitem erkennen sie einen schon gehen aber trotzdem nebeneinander weiter ohne Platz zu machen. Wenn man dann dicht vorbei fährt (man will ja nicht im Unterholz landen) gibt's Böse Blicke. Naja, jeder beschwert sich über die anderen (ich sag nur Autofahrer und Radfahrer ^^; etc.).


----------



## InoX (16. April 2012)

Habe heute auf den Wildsau Trails auch drei armdicke Knüppel gesehen lagen genau quer zum weg und waren ca. 1,5m lang. Der Abstand betrug ca. 5m sodass man schön drüber hüpfen konnte. war vom Erbauer dieser spaßigen Abwechslung sicherlich nicht geplant


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. April 2012)

DeathProof schrieb:


> [...]nur manche Leute sind echt stur - von weitem erkennen sie einen schon gehen aber trotzdem nebeneinander weiter ohne Platz zu machen. Wenn man dann dicht vorbei fährt (man will ja nicht im Unterholz landen) gibt's Böse Blicke[...]


Tja ja...



InoX schrieb:


> Habe heute auf den Wildsau Trails auch drei armdicke Knüppel gesehen lagen genau quer zum weg und waren ca. 1,5m lang. Der Abstand betrug ca. 5m sodass man schön drüber hüpfen konnte. war vom Erbauer dieser spaßigen Abwechslung sicherlich nicht geplant


...die hab ich auf gleicher Strecke am Samstag auch erlebt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevensmanic (17. April 2012)

wenn ich das so lese, dann scheine ich hier im paradies zu leben! hier muss man eigentlich nur an sonnigen wochenenden ein klein wenig acht auf wanderer geben, ansonsten ist das kaum ein thema. harvester durch große anteile biosphärenreservat auch nicht. da empfinde ich oftmals eher andere radfahrer als störend, wenn auf radwegen bewusst nebeneinander gefahren wird, um schnellere fahrer zu behindern. da hab ich hier mehr probleme als mit autos oder fussgängern


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. April 2012)

Impression vom WE:


----------



## onkel_doc (25. April 2012)

dein neues gefällt. Nur die kurbel würde ich noch gegen ne schwarze tauschen...die neue XT...


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. April 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> dein neues gefällt. Nur die kurbel würde ich noch gegen ne schwarze tauschen...die neue XT...


Schön!

Kurbel wird irgendwann getauscht 
Nur nicht gegen XT oder XTR.
Die 150 bzw. 350 Eus spare ich mir


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. April 2012)

fuer ~50 bekommst sie bei mad wohl eloxiert


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. April 2012)

So wenig nimmt er bei HT II Kurbeln?
Dafür darf man dann aber erstmal länger drauf verzichten, da die Wartezeiten meines Wissen recht lang sind.
Mich stört die Kurbel übrigens nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (26. April 2012)

Hatte ihn auch mal gefragt und da hat er das gleiche gesagt. Versand kommt halt noch dazu.


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. April 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> fuer ~50 bekommst sie bei mad wohl eloxiert


Spar ich mir lieber... ist auf jeden Fall gut zu wissen! 




lupus_bhg schrieb:


> So wenig nimmt er bei HT II Kurbeln?
> Dafür darf man dann aber erstmal länger drauf verzichten, da die Wartezeiten meines Wissen recht lang sind.
> Mich stört die Kurbel übrigens nicht.


Warten könnte ich nicht... 

Stört dich die Kurbel aufgrund des hellen Rahmens nicht?


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. April 2012)

Jo, ich denke, dass das der Grund sein wird.
Jetzt würde ich auch nicht mehr warten wollen. Hast du ja schon genug getan.


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. April 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Jo, ich denke, dass das der Grund sein wird.
> *Jetzt würde ich auch nicht mehr warten wollen. Hast du ja schon genug getan.*



Yesss


----------



## InoX (26. April 2012)

Denke auch dass es schönere schwarze Kurbeln, als diese Xt in schwarz, gibt. Mach mal bei Gelegenheit schönere Fotos. Die waren bis jetzt immer sehr unscharf und der Rahmen hat gebllendet.  vielleicht mal nicht mit dem Handy?


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Mai 2012)

Da geht noch was...


----------



## MS1980 (3. Mai 2012)

es geht immer irgendwas ... aber Gewicht ist doch ok, da bin ich gute 2kg drüber ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Mai 2012)

Schlecht isses nich, stimmt.


Ich will einfach noch ein paar Dinge anders haben...


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Schlecht isses nich, stimmt.
> 
> 
> Ich will einfach noch ein paar Dinge anders haben...



Ist das nicht immer so?  Ich hab aufgehört zu sagen: "Das Rad ist fertig"


----------



## zuki (3. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Während der kurzen Tour am Sonntag:



Wenn Du das Heck jetzt noch einmal vor den Wald stellst, dann können wir Dein Bike mal bei vollen Kontrast genießen. 

Ein ansonsten sehr schönes Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Mai 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ist das nicht immer so?  Ich hab aufgehört zu sagen: "Das Rad ist fertig"


Stimmt leider...



zuki schrieb:


> Wenn Du das Heck jetzt noch einmal vor den Wald  stellst, dann können wir Dein Bike mal bei vollen Kontrast genießen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So ein Bild hab ich 
Ob ein guter Kontrast da ist: 

Lob vergessen:


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Mai 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Wenn Du das Heck jetzt noch einmal vor den Wald stellst, dann können wir Dein Bike mal bei vollen Kontrast genießen.


So Recht?


Schalthülle ist gekürzt.
Reifen werde ich hinten wieder RoRo fahren oder den Larsen TT.
Wobei der Larsen etwas wenig Volumen hat... ist bei 1,9" auch nur etwa 30g leichter, als mein 2,25er RoRo mit voller Profilstärke.

Irgenwie hauen mich die RK's nicht sooo vom Hocker... schlecht macht sich der eine hinten zwar nicht, aber der RoRo ist leichter, rollt sehr gut und hat einfach super Grip 
Werde aber noch etwas herum probieren.
Auch mal v+h RK...

Der Vorbau muss wahrscheinlich (leider) wieder gegen den FRM getauscht werden, da der CODA zu hoch baut, als das der Lockout Hebel montiert werden könnte.


----------



## InoX (3. Mai 2012)

Das Bild ist deutlich besser. Weiter so.


----------



## Triptube (3. Mai 2012)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Was haste den da für ne Reifen Kombi aufgezogen ! 
Denn alten Race King und den RoRo. 

Happy trails 1

Steve


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Mai 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Das Bild ist deutlich besser. Weiter so.


Echt?




Triptube schrieb:


> Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Was haste den da für ne Reifen Kombi aufgezogen !
> Denn alten Race King und den RoRo.
> ...





Ich probiere doch gerne mit Reifen rum...


----------



## Triptube (3. Mai 2012)

Must ja schon stapelweise Reifen Lagern !  

Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Mai 2012)

Triptube schrieb:


> Must ja schon stapelweise Reifen Lagern !
> 
> Happy trails !
> 
> Steve


Hab schon "ein paar" Reifen, ja...


----------



## zuki (3. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> So Recht?



Tolles Rad. Gefällt mir total gut und man kann nun alles erkennen!


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Mai 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Tolles Rad. Gefällt mir total gut und man kann nun alles erkennen!


Schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeathProof (4. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Irgenwie hauen mich die RK's nicht sooo vom Hocker... schlecht macht sich der eine hinten zwar nicht, aber der RoRo ist leichter, rollt sehr gut und hat einfach super Grip
> Werde aber noch etwas herum probieren.
> Auch mal v+h RK...



Probier mal weniger Druck, ich fahre jetzt auch mit ca. 1,8 - 1,9 bar am HR. Das geht super, vorher mit etwas mehr hat er mir zuviel gehoppelt.
Die Schwalbe fand ich auch nicht schlecht, haben mMn aber einen zu hohen Verschleiß bei geringem Druck.
Alternative war für mich noch der Crossmark, rennt wie sau und bietet auch etwas Komfort.

Das Rad ist übrigens super . Kurbel wurde ja schon lang und breit angesprochen .


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Mai 2012)

die fatty wird verkauft? was kommt nu?


----------



## Triptube (23. Mai 2012)

Ist ein böses Faul passiert ! 

Soll er aber selbst berichten ! 

Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Mai 2012)

Na nu bin ich aber mal gespannt. Kann ja nichts anderes sein als 'ne Lefty, wenn der LRS und der Vorbau auch verkauft werden. Und die neue Kurbel auch direkt?


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Mai 2012)

Der Rahmen ist gebrochen.


Prost!


----------



## InoX (23. Mai 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (23. Mai 2012)

Nicht ernsthaft das schöne Scalpel?


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Mai 2012)

Doch.


----------



## InoX (23. Mai 2012)

Hast du schon Bilder? Mich würde interessieren wie und wo der gebrochen ist. 

Grüße


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Mai 2012)

Gleich...


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Mai 2012)

Aber das war nicht der Ursprung des Knackens/Knarzens beim WBM!?


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Mai 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Aber das war nicht der Ursprung des Knackens/Knarzens beim WBM!?


Dafür sollte die eine Schraube an der Wippe ursächlich gewesen sein.

Das Knarzen war in der 2. Runde ja wieder fast weg.


Nachdem ich am Hinterbau alles gecheckt habe, war's weg.
Vor'm Brechen gab's auch keinerlei Knarzen...


----------



## zuki (23. Mai 2012)

Ach Du heilige Schei55e. Langsam sollte Dir Cannondale ein neues Bike spendieren.


----------



## ohneworte (23. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist gebrochen.
> 
> 
> Prost!



Arme Sau!


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Mai 2012)

crap! was nu?


----------



## MS1980 (23. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist gebrochen.
> 
> 
> Prost!


 
verdammt, du hast auch nur pech, wa?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Mai 2012)

...der dunkle "Schmutzrand" auf der roten Stelle stammt vom Aufkleber, der darüber war.


----------



## FlowinFlo (23. Mai 2012)

Was für ein Aufkleber? Meinst du das originale Decal?


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Mai 2012)

Alter Verwalter, das Teil ist ja komplett durch.
Oh Mann, das ist echt übel. Bleibst du bei Cannondale oder bist du davon "geheilt"? Ich empfehle was von vor 2003


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Mai 2012)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Was für ein Aufkleber? Meinst du das originale Decal?


Den hier:








lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Alter Verwalter, das Teil ist ja komplett durch.
> Oh Mann, das ist echt übel. *Bleibst du bei Cannondale oder bist du davon "geheilt"?* Ich empfehle was von vor 2003


Verrate ich natürlich noch nicht...


----------



## Triptube (23. Mai 2012)

Ich vermute der Rahmen war schon angeknackst ohne das man es unter demAufkleber gesehen hat !?

Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Mai 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Ach Du heilige Schei55e. *Langsam sollte Dir Cannondale ein neues Bike spendieren.*


Das wäre was...



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> crap! *was nu?*


Im Lotto gewinnen.




ohneworte schrieb:


> Arme Sau!





MS1980 schrieb:


> verdammt, du hast auch nur pech, wa?


:-(


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Mai 2012)

Triptube schrieb:


> Ich vermute der Rahmen war schon angeknackst ohne das man es unter demAufkleber gesehen hat !?
> 
> Happy trails !
> 
> Steve


Das KÖNNTE sein.

Aber im Nachhinein wut: ) will ich niemandem was anhängen bzw. beschuldigen.


----------



## Triptube (23. Mai 2012)

Ich bin nur froh das es glimpflich abgegangen ist ! 

Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Mai 2012)

Triptube schrieb:


> Ich bin nur froh das es glimpflich abgegangen ist !
> 
> Happy trails !
> 
> Steve


...ich ja auch...


Aber sowas brauchte ich echt nicht... 1x Rahmen kaputt hätte gereicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (23. Mai 2012)

Denke auch dass man das ohne den Aufkleber vielleicht rechtzeitig gesehen hätte. Deine lange Stütze hat dem ganzen dann wahrscheinlich so schnell noch den Rest gegeben. Trotzdem verdammt hart. hätte ja vermutet dass der Hinterbau die Grätsche macht weil der schon arg aussah. Bin aufs nächste gespannt.


----------



## ohneworte (23. Mai 2012)

Triptube schrieb:


> Ich bin nur froh das es glimpflich abgegangen ist !
> 
> Happy trails !
> 
> Steve



An der Stelle glücklicherweise sehr selten dramatisch (außer für das Portemonnaie).


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Mai 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Denke auch dass man das ohne den Aufkleber vielleicht rechtzeitig gesehen hätte.


Immer vorsichtig mit dem _Salz _umgehen...


InoX schrieb:


> Deine lange Stütze hat dem ganzen dann wahrscheinlich so schnell noch den Rest gegeben.


Wie jetzt?


InoX schrieb:


> Trotzdem verdammt hart. *hätte ja vermutet dass der Hinterbau die Grätsche macht weil der schon arg aussah.* Bin aufs nächste gespannt.


Wie jetzt???


Tja, das nächste...


----------



## daniel77 (23. Mai 2012)

Da Constantin den Rahmen von mir gekauft hat muss ich nun mal was dazu sagen. 
Ich habe den Rahmen inkl einer Fatty bei ebay im Februar geschossen und ca. 3 Touren, max 100km gefahren. Der Rahmen hat mir weder von der Geo noch von der Performance zugesagt, von daher habe ich ihn zum Verkauf angeboten und Constantin hat ihn dann genommen. Hätte ich was von dem Schaden gewusst hätte ich den Rahmen sicher NICHT weiterverkauft, nicht auszudenken was auf einer schnellen Abfahrt bei einem plötzlichem Bruchh hätte passieren können.

Ich habe den Rahmen sehr sorgfältig nach Erhalt geprüft und habe (wie Constantin) nix festgestellt. Ich werde den ebay Verkäufer nun mit dem Schaden und der Tatsache das der Bruch genau unter einem nachträglich angebrachten Aufkleber aufgetreten ist konfrontieren. Mal sehen was der dazu sagt.
Alles weitere regeln wir am besten via PN.

Gruss und herzliches Beileid


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Mai 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Ich habe den Rahmen sehr sorgfältig nach Erhalt geprüft und habe (wie Constantin) nix festgestellt. Ich werde den ebay Verkäufer nun mit dem Schaden und der Tatsache das der Bruch genau unter einem nachträglich angebrachten Aufkleber aufgetreten ist konfrontieren. Mal sehen was der dazu sagt.
> Alles weitere regeln wir am besten via PN.



Finde ich gut, dass du dich darum kümmerst!


----------



## FlowinFlo (23. Mai 2012)

Ah, ok! Das erklärt natürlich so manches.
Ein nachträglich angebrachter Aufkleber an genau dieser Stelle...
Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (23. Mai 2012)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ein nachträglich angebrachter Aufkleber an genau dieser Stelle...
> Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt!



Genau das hab ich auch gedacht .....aber wozu gibts denn eine Rechtsschutzversicherung.......


----------



## InoX (23. Mai 2012)

Ich meinte nur dass du die Stütze weit draußen hast. Ich hab auch schon nen Rahmen an genau dieser Stelle geknackt. denke halt auch dass er nen Riss hatte, dann kam der Aufkleber, der ja anscheinend wirklich zum Kaschieren war, und du hast ihm mit dem Stützenauszug dann den Rest gegeben. Hoffentlich lässt sich da wirklich was regeln. 

@daniel77:Schön das du da noch hinter stehst.


----------



## Triptube (23. Mai 2012)

Top ! Finde ich sehr gut das er sich da noch mal reinhängt in die ganze Sache ! 
Bin mal gespannt was dabei rauskommt ? 

Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Mai 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Da Constantin den Rahmen von mir gekauft hat muss ich nun mal was dazu sagen.
> Ich habe den Rahmen inkl einer Fatty bei ebay im Februar geschossen und ca. 3 Touren, max 100km gefahren. Der Rahmen hat mir weder von der Geo noch von der Performance zugesagt, von daher habe ich ihn zum Verkauf angeboten und Constantin hat ihn dann genommen. Hätte ich was von dem Schaden gewusst hätte ich den Rahmen sicher NICHT weiterverkauft, nicht auszudenken was auf einer schnellen Abfahrt bei einem plötzlichem Bruchh hätte passieren können.
> 
> Ich habe den Rahmen sehr sorgfältig nach Erhalt geprüft und habe (wie Constantin) nix festgestellt. Ich werde den ebay Verkäufer nun mit dem Schaden und der Tatsache das der Bruch genau unter einem nachträglich angebrachten Aufkleber aufgetreten ist konfrontieren. Mal sehen was der dazu sagt.
> ...


 




FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ah, ok! Das erklärt natürlich so manches.
> Ein nachträglich angebrachter Aufkleber an genau dieser Stelle...
> Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt!


Ja, ja...




daniel77 schrieb:


> Genau das hab ich auch gedacht
> 
> 
> 
> ...







InoX schrieb:


> Ich meinte nur dass du die Stütze weit draußen hast.


Nööö... die steckt ca. 18cm im Rahmen...



InoX schrieb:


> Ich hab auch schon nen Rahmen an genau dieser Stelle geknackt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...scheint so...


----------



## Dreamkatcher (23. Mai 2012)

Das ist echt ein netter Zug, vor allem Öffentlich!!!!


----------



## michel33kg (23. Mai 2012)

Mir fehlen die Worte


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Mai 2012)

michel33kg schrieb:


> Mir fehlen die Worte


Da hätte sich der User "ohneworte" selbst zitieren können... -.-


----------



## michel33kg (24. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Da hätte sich der User "ohneworte" selbst zitieren können... -.-



Check ich grad nich


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Mai 2012)

Na ja... dir fehlen die Worte -> ohneworte


----------



## michel33kg (24. Mai 2012)

Wollte damit nur mein Bedauern bezüglich des Rahmenbruches andeuten,seitdem Du dein Müsing geschlachtet hast, scheinst Du nicht gerade vom Glück verfolgt zu sein Ich bin mit meinem 29 übrigens überglücklich ( Salz in deine Wunde ).
Am WE Inselsbergmarathon mit meiner holden !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Mai 2012)

Habe ich auch so aufgenommen 


michel33kg schrieb:


> Wollte damit nur mein Bedauern bezüglich des Rahmenbruches andeuten,*seitdem Du dein Müsing geschlachtet hast, scheinst Du nicht gerade vom Glück verfolgt zu sein*


Scheint so...


michel33kg schrieb:


> Ich bin mit meinem 29 übrigens überglücklich ( Salz in deine Wunde ).
> Am WE Inselsbergmarathon mit meiner holden !


Cool 


Apropos Salz in der Wunde... da machste ja gerade den "Jens"


----------



## michel33kg (24. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Habe ich auch so aufgenommen
> Scheint so...
> 
> Cool
> ...



Jens
Ich glaub es ist zu spät für mich


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Mai 2012)

michel33kg schrieb:


> Jens
> Ich glaub es ist zu spät für mich


...den onkel_doc meine ich... er hat stehts versucht, mich von einem 29er zu überzeugen 


N8!


----------



## michel33kg (24. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...den onkel_doc meine ich... er hat stehts versucht, mich von einem 29er zu überzeugen
> 
> 
> N8!



Hör auf Onkel Doc,das 26 Carbon hab ich mit 28 er LRS für die Piste flottgemacht.Ein Kumpel wollte mich überzeugen mit dem 26er Fully down schneller zu sein,als es soweit war hab ich nur gerufen steh mir nicht so lange im Weg rum wenn ich dir schon Vorsprung gebe


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Mai 2012)

Ach menno...


Hab ich doch gesagt, dass du den "Jens" machst


----------



## michel33kg (24. Mai 2012)

Muss in die Kiste


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Mai 2012)

...ich auch...


Gute N8!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (24. Mai 2012)

Sorry, tut mir leid das zu lesen! Echt Kagge!

Ich bin zwar total Laie, aber ich denke das liegt wirklich an Deinem enormen Sattelstuetzenauszug und den damit verbundenen Hebelkraeften, ist ja beim Taurin ebenfalls am Sattelrohr passiert.

Ich wuerde an Deiner Stelle definitiv und bei Deiner Groesse ein 29er in Betracht ziehen, oder zumindest 650B und wenn Du gar nicht von 26 weg willst, dann zumindest was mit 53-56cm Sattelrohr, also XL oder XXL Rahmen.
Mit nem 29er muesstest Du auch nicht mehr diese brutale Sattelueberhoehung fahren.

My $0.02.


----------



## zuki (24. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...den onkel_doc meine ich... er hat stehts versucht, mich von einem 29er zu überzeugen
> 
> 
> N8!



Irgendwie scheinen die 29er neben der extremen Geschwindigkeit auch noch eine Ader zum Missionieren zu erzeugen. 


Aber weg vom 29er Evangelium.
Wie geschrieben: Mein Beileid. Das nenne ich mal wirklich Pech. Ich hoffe Du findest unabhängig vom Reifenumfang einen Rahmen der etwas länger hält und schick ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (24. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Na ja... dir fehlen die Worte -> ohneworte



Wie wünschen?


----------



## zuki (24. Mai 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Sorry, tut mir leid das zu lesen! Echt Kagge!
> 
> Ich bin zwar total Laie, aber ich denke das liegt wirklich an Deinem enormen Sattelstuetzenauszug und den damit verbundenen Hebelkraeften, ist ja beim Taurin ebenfalls am Sattelrohr passiert.



Der Anfang Deines Beitrags ist klasse. Das habe ich auch schon gedacht.

Allerdings verstehe ich nicht was ein 29er Rahmen mit der Überhöhung zu tun hat. Die Überhöhung hängt im XC ausschließlich von der der Körpergröße ab und nicht von den Laufrädern. Ich schrieb es auch schon anderswo. 

Ich habe manchmal das Gefühl, dass bei den 29ern manche Fahrer, das Bike eine Rahmennummer zu groß wählen.

Aber wie gesagt. Ich finde Du hast total recht, was den Auszug der Sattelstütze betrifft. 

*P.S.: Ich habe die Bilder zu spät gesehen. *Das Schadensbild des Taurine Rahmens passt wirklich zu einem zu langen Hebel. Das ist mir vor Jahren auch mit einem kleinen Rahmen passiert. Bei den aktuellen Fotos müsste die Stütze ja im Rahmen gegen das Rohr gedrückt haben. D.h. der Klemmbereich hätte geflext. So etwas darf nicht passieren. Dass der Riss am Flaschenhalter aufgetreten ist, macht auch stutzig. Ich würde damit an Cannondale herantreten und auf disese Thema hier im Forum hinweisen. Werbung ist etwas anderes. Vielleicht gibt es ja ein Interesse das Bild der etwas teuren Rahmen wieder gerade zu rücken.


----------



## ohneworte (24. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...den onkel_doc meine ich... er hat stehts versucht, mich von einem 29er zu überzeugen
> 
> 
> N8!



Hier dachte ich jetzt Du meinst damit mich im Nachbarthread...

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Fujisan (24. Mai 2012)

@Constantin:         Wow, sowas hab ich bei einem C'dale noch nicht gesehen - shice 

!

Tut mir leid für dich, um den schönen Rahmen, die zusätzlichen Investitionen (Race Face Kurbel etc.) .


----------



## zuki (24. Mai 2012)

Fujisan schrieb:


> @Constantin:         Wow, sowas hab ich bei einem C'dale noch nicht gesehen - shice
> 
> !



Dabei gibt es genügend Beispiele:

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=83472

http://railmaster.net/cracknfail.jpg

Ein Zitat aus dem Forum passt dann ja: 
"we have two cracked 2011 Scalpels at work. On just  rear the crank on the chainstay, left side. the other one *had some  problems with the lower bottle cage mount* on the long tube, not even  sure that one is warranty. Never seen a cracked seatstay."


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Mai 2012)

Ich kenne zwei gebrochene 2002er Hardtails aus meinem Bekanntenkreis (F900SL und F800)... Ich kann aber nicht genau sagen, wo die gerissen sind, ist schon etwas her...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triptube (24. Mai 2012)

Es gab bei den CAAD 3 und 4 damals einige Probleme (`97-`98) mit den Monostay bereich.
Da gab es einige Rahmen die z.B. Haarrisse hatten an den Schweiß Nähten.

Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## michel33kg (24. Mai 2012)

Bin kein Missionar


----------



## mete (24. Mai 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Allerdings verstehe ich nicht was ein 29er Rahmen mit der Überhöhung zu tun hat. Die Überhöhung hängt im XC ausschließlich von der der Körpergröße ab und nicht von den Laufrädern. Ich schrieb es auch schon anderswo.



Ganz einfach, beim 29er ist das Tretlager 3-4cm weiter abgesenkt und diesen Betrag hast Du automatisch weniger Sattelüberhöhung. Außerdem ist die Gabel meist länger (mal von einer Lefty abgesehen). In Summe haben Menschen um 1,9m beim 29er dann 5-8cm weniger Überhöhung, als am 26er.


Beim alten Scalpel sollte die Stütze bei schweren Fahrern bis unter beide Dämpferafnahmen eingesteckt werden, 18cm scheint mir da etwas knapp.

Dem Ursprungsverkäufer nachzuweisen, dass der Riss da bereits vorhanden war und er auch noch davon gewusst hat, ist ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit, das wird wenig bringen. 

Dämpfer und Hinterbauteile kann man noch verkaufen, sind teilweise gesuchte Teile und man hat wenigstens ein klein wenig finanzielle Entschädigung.


----------



## zuki (24. Mai 2012)

mete schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, beim 29er ist das Tretlager 3-4cm weiter abgesenkt und diesen Betrag hast Du automatisch weniger Sattelüberhöhung. Außerdem ist die Gabel meist länger (mal von einer Lefty abgesehen). In Summe haben Menschen um 1,9m beim 29er dann 5-8cm weniger Überhöhung, als am 26er.



Bedankt. Das ist mal eine Erklärung die ich verstehe. Das heißt die Sitzposition ist daher aufrechter und somit scheinbar bequemer.

Ich werde mich wohl in meinem fortgeschrittenen Bikeralter ohnehin nicht mehr an die großen Laufräder gewöhnen.


----------



## FlowinFlo (24. Mai 2012)

mete schrieb:


> Dem Ursprungsverkäufer nachzuweisen, dass der Riss da bereits vorhanden war und er auch noch davon gewusst hat, ist ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit, das wird wenig bringen.



Der Riss befindet sich unter dem einzigen nachträglich aufgebrachten Aufkleber.

Ich sehe das schon als Indiz.


----------



## mete (24. Mai 2012)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Der Riss befindet sich unter dem einzigen nachträglich aufgebrachten Aufkleber.
> 
> Ich sehe das schon als Indiz.



Ein Indiz ist kein schlüssiger Nachweis, kein Beweis und "in dubio pro reo".


----------



## FlowinFlo (24. Mai 2012)

Das ist mir schon klar! Ich wollte auch nicht damit sagen, dass solch eine Rückabwicklung leicht von der Hand geht, einfach nur nochmal auf diesen dubiosen Aufkleber hinweisen.


----------



## InoX (24. Mai 2012)

Das meinte ich mit der Stütze. Der Hebel ist zu lang. Musste ich ja auch an meinem zweiten Xtc feststellen. Der ist ja auch dort gebrochen. der schöne Rahmen...


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Mai 2012)

...kein Bock mehr auf Cannondale...


----------



## ohneworte (25. Mai 2012)

Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt wie der Thread jetzt demnächst sich nennt!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (25. Mai 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Das meinte ich mit der Stütze. Der Hebel ist zu lang. Musste ich ja auch an meinem zweiten Xtc feststellen. Der ist ja auch dort gebrochen. der schöne Rahmen...



Der Rahmen ist nicht wegen des Hebels gebrochen. Die Stütze endete im eingesteckten Rahmen 15 cm oberhalb des glatten Durchbruchs.


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Mai 2012)

He constantin habs gerade gelesen. Bin im moment nur sporadisch wieder am lesen.

Das ist echt kagge...

Hab mir aber am letzten wochenende noch nen leichtbau tune 15mm steckachse gebrochen. Hab das teil wirklich ned fest angezogen.

114.- euro am ars**. Ich hab von solchen dingen langsam die schnauze voll.

Von jetzt an lieber 50g mehr dafür hält das ding.

Ich würde dir dev empfehlen nen 29er zuzulegen.

Ende jahr habe ich ev vor meinen 29er steelrahmen zu verkaufen.

Ach ja, habe gerade einen 29er altitute gekauft. Jg 2011

Mein element MSL 26" wird verkauft.

Der rahmen on mete wäre doch was für dich.

Ist ned teuer und hast noch geld für nen LRS. Muss ja ned gleich was teures sein. Ich würds mir überlegen.

gr__________eets Jens


----------



## zuki (25. Mai 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Von jetzt an lieber 50g mehr dafür hält das ding.



So ist es. Ich fahre nun seit 22 Jahren MTB (als Jungendlicher vorher BMX). Ich habe anfangs sehr viel Lehrgeld bezahlt. Mit etwas über 1,90 m bin ich auch kein Fliegengewicht, mit zunehmenden Alter ohnehin nicht mehr .

Ich achte eigentlich nur noch auf Haltbarkeit der Rahmen und tragenden Komponenten. Und natürlich auf eine gute Garantieabwicklung.

Wenn ich lese Fahrergewicht max. 90kg, gehen bei mir grundsätzlich die Alarmglocken. Ein Grund weshalb ich mich trotz toller Funktion wieder von meiner DT Swiss Carbonfedergabel getrennt habe.

Dann lieber ein paar Gramm mehr und gute Teile, wie die z.B. von Syntace.


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Mai 2012)

ha,bin früher auch noch BMX gefahren...

Leider habe ich mich erst seit ca 3 jahren mehr und mehr bischen dem leichtbau gewidmet.

Komme jetzt immer mehr davon ab. Schaue nun einfach auch wirklich, dass die teile halten (und wenn es geht ein gutes gewicht haben).

Darum ist bein 29er vertex ja auch noch 9,6kg. Wenn ich jetzt da noch die gewichtsschraube runterdrehe...hmmm


----------



## InoX (25. Mai 2012)

Ich finde, dass um die 10 kg schon ein solider Wert sind wo man sich noch aufs Fahren konzentrieren kann ohne bei jeder Wurzel Angst zu haben. Leicht bauen ist ok wenn es hält und funktioniert.


----------



## mete (25. Mai 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist nicht wegen des Hebels gebrochen. Die Stütze endete im eingesteckten Rahmen 15 cm oberhalb des glatten Durchbruchs.



Der Dämpfer stützt sich aber am Sitzrohr ab, drückt dieses beim Einfedern in das Rahmendreieck, die Stütze versteift das Rohr und sorgt so für eine geringere "Verbiegung", das bringt schon etwas, auch, wenn es auf den ersten Blick nicht so scheint.

Ansonsten: Pech kann man überall haben, nicht nur mit Cannondale und vor allem dann, wenn der Rahmen schon fast 10 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat und durch 20 Hände gegangen ist.


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Mai 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass um die 10 kg schon ein solider Wert sind wo man sich noch aufs Fahren konzentrieren kann ohne bei jeder Wurzel Angst zu haben. Leicht bauen ist ok wenn es hält und funktioniert.



muss ich bei unter 9kg auch net.


----------



## zuki (25. Mai 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Darum ist bein 29er vertex ja auch noch 9,6kg. Wenn ich jetzt da noch die gewichtsschraube runterdrehe...hmmm



Das ist dann ja auch ein Luxusproblem . 9,6 kg ist doch schon ein toller Wert für ein 29er.


----------



## zuki (25. Mai 2012)

mete schrieb:


> Der Dämpfer stützt sich aber am Sitzrohr ab, drückt dieses beim Einfedern in das Rahmendreieck, die Stütze versteift das Rohr und sorgt so für eine geringere "Verbiegung", das bringt schon etwas, auch, wenn es auf den ersten Blick nicht so scheint.



Ja. Das Teil wäre in der Tat interessant für eine genaue Schadensanalyse. Der hier geschilderte Aufkleber könnte aber wirklich ein Hinweis auf einen Vorschaden sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Mai 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist nicht wegen des Hebels gebrochen. Die Stütze endete im eingesteckten Rahmen 15 cm oberhalb des glatten Durchbruchs.


Heute früh noch mal nachgemessen: Es sind sogar 20cm.

Die Hebel-Theorie kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Macht für mich keinen Sinn.


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Mai 2012)

mete schrieb:


> Der Dämpfer stützt sich aber am Sitzrohr ab, drückt dieses beim Einfedern in das Rahmendreieck, die Stütze versteift das Rohr und sorgt so für eine geringere "Verbiegung", das bringt schon etwas, auch, wenn es auf den ersten Blick nicht so scheint.


Das macht allerdings Sinn.

Der nächst schwächste Punkt nach unten hin war dann die Stelle, wo die Bohrungen für den Flaha sitzen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Mai 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Ja. Das Teil wäre in der Tat interessant für eine genaue Schadensanalyse. Der hier geschilderte Aufkleber könnte aber wirklich ein Hinweis auf einen Vorschaden sein.


Ich denke, dass wir alle das so sehen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Mai 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt wie der Thread jetzt demnächst sich nennt!?


Macht doch mal Vorschläge für Kompletträder


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Mai 2012)

Crossrad.


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Mai 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Hab mir aber am letzten wochenende noch nen leichtbau tune 15mm steckachse gebrochen. Hab das teil wirklich ned fest angezogen.



Vielleicht war das nicht wirklich feste Anziehen der Fehler? Ich fahr die Tune-Achse sehr fest angezogen, und sie hat auch 9 Tage Harz Shreddern problemlos überstanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (25. Mai 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Crossrad.



...von Canyon  da muss der Thread-Titel nur geringfügig geändert werden.


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Mai 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Crossrad.


Pfff...


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Mai 2012)

Das meine ich ernst! Du fährst zugegebenermaßen ganz gern mal auf der Straße, da wäre das ein guter Kompromiss. Wäre auch für mich genau das Richtige.


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Mai 2012)

stimmt natuerlich... ein geiler disc crosser  gibts ja immer mehr.
ich glaub mit nem specci crux disk koennte ich au spass haben


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Mai 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> *Das meine ich ernst!* Du fährst zugegebenermaßen ganz gern mal auf der Straße, da wäre das ein guter Kompromiss. Wäre auch für mich genau das Richtige.


Dachte ich mir schon


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Mai 2012)

verkaufe ja gerade mein rocky element MSL aber leider 19"...

Denk doch an den Rahmen von Mete...

Das meiste hast du ja schon. LRS und gabel gibts ja schon für wenig geld. bei den Teilen die du im moment verkaufen möchtest würde das sicher geld in die kasse spühlen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Mai 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> *verkaufe ja gerade mein rocky element MSL aber leider 19"...
> 
> Denk doch an den Rahmen von Mete...*
> Das meiste hast du ja schon. LRS und gabel gibts ja schon für wenig geld. bei den Teilen die du im moment verkaufen möchtest würde das sicher geld in die kasse spühlen.


1: Ja, leider...

-> egal von wem: Rahmen nie mehr gebraucht!


2: Der sagt mir nicht zu.


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Mai 2012)

Hab hier was gesehen. 21" ab 185cm grösse...

LRS und gabel ist ja kein problem...

http://www.velomarkt.ch/veloboerse.php?catid=6&subcatid=74&adid=166088

Greets Jens


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Mai 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Hab hier was gesehen. 21" ab 185cm grösse...
> 
> LRS und gabel ist ja kein problem...
> 
> ...


Danke!


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Mai 2012)

noch was aber teurer...

http://www.velomarkt.ch/veloboerse.php?catid=6&subcatid=74&adid=164625

wir wolln dich wieder glücklich sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Mai 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> noch was aber teurer...
> 
> http://www.velomarkt.ch/veloboerse.php?catid=6&subcatid=74&adid=164625
> 
> wir wolln dich wieder glücklich sehen...


Danke nochmals 

Ich will was, das gut funktioniert und dennoch um/unter 10kg ist.
Bei guter Funtkion spielt für mich die gabel eine sehr wichtige Rolle.

Fully will ich nicht.


----------



## hhninja81 (25. Mai 2012)

Ach Mensch Constantin...

das kann doch wohl nicht wahr sein Du hast aber auch z.Zt. die Kacke am Schuh! Das tut mir echt leid für Dich....

Gruß aus HH

Marcus

P.S.: Kauf dir ein 29er und vor allem etwas neues... da sind Garantie- und/oder Versicherungsansprüche immer leichter durchzusetzen


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Mai 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ach Mensch Constantin...
> 
> das kann doch wohl nicht wahr sein Du hast aber auch z.Zt. die Kacke am Schuh! Das tut mir echt leid für Dich....
> 
> ...


Darauf kannste einen lassen


----------



## dogdaysunrise (25. Mai 2012)

Hey Oncel doc, auch wenn die Teile gut sind, hat er aber wenn was ist, wieder keinen richtigen Ansprechpartner.

Ich wuerde was deutsches nehmen, da hast Du wenn was ist nen Ansprechpartner, wenig rumzicken im Garantiefall und fuer Ihren guten Ruf sind sie ja bekannt, deswegen schmeiss ich das mal in den Raum:







Fuer einen Aufpreis, kannst Du Dir sogar die Geo machen lassen wie Du willst.
Ausserdem gibts das Teil in vielen, vielen Farben.
Der Fahrer dieses Rades ist uebrigens 186 mit 90er Schrittlaenge.


----------



## zuki (25. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Macht doch mal Vorschläge für Kompletträder



Wenn Dich ein Versenderimage nicht stört...Die haben aber auch einen Laden. Für mich der Beste in NRW.

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Black-Sin-6-0_id_18404_.htm

Wenn es ein Principia aus dem schönen Skandinavien wäre...würde ich es sofort kaufen...


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Mai 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Wenn Dich ein Versenderimage nicht stört...Die haben aber auch einen Laden. Für mich der Beste in NRW.
> 
> http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Black-Sin-6-0_id_18404_.htm
> 
> Wenn es ein Principia aus dem schönen Skandinavien wäre...würde ich es sofort kaufen...


Hab auch schon an Radon gedacht...


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Mai 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Hey Oncel doc, auch wenn die Teile gut sind, hat er *aber wenn was ist, wieder keinen richtigen Ansprechpartner*.
> 
> Ich wuerde was deutsches nehmen, da hast Du wenn was ist nen Ansprechpartner, wenig rumzicken im Garantiefall und fuer Ihren guten Ruf sind sie ja bekannt, deswegen schmeiss ich das mal in den Raum:
> 
> ...


So isses.

Hmmm... Nicolai...
Das wird dann aber wieder schwer...

Widerum ist es genial, sorgenfrei zu heizen...


----------



## DeathProof (25. Mai 2012)

Das mit dem Rahmen ist echt dumm gelaufen (war ja erst neu bei dir).
Wie wärs wenn du einfach nur nen neuen Rahmen nimmst, Anbauteile haste ja noch.
Ich würde den nehmen, wenn bei mir die Kasse stimmen würde ;-)
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=59255

Da würde auch gut die Next ranpassen, die ja eigentlich viel zu Schade zum verkaufen ist.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (25. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> So isses.
> 
> Hmmm... Nicolai...
> Das wird dann aber wieder schwer...
> ...



Schei55 drauf! Ja, sorgenfreies heizen!!!
Ich betreibe ebenfalls keinen LB mehr.

Deathproof, das waere auch ne Moeglichkeit/Idee, da hat er aber wieder leichtes Carbon unterm hintern und diese extreme Sattelueberhoehung, das wird/wuerde bei nem 29er alles harmonischer aussehen und sich bestimmt auch "besser"/angenehmer fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (25. Mai 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Hey Oncel doc, auch wenn die Teile gut sind, hat er aber wenn was ist, wieder keinen richtigen Ansprechpartner.
> 
> Ich wuerde was deutsches nehmen, da hast Du wenn was ist nen Ansprechpartner, wenig rumzicken im Garantiefall und fuer Ihren guten Ruf sind sie ja bekannt, deswegen schmeiss ich das mal in den Raum:
> 
> ...


 
Da muss ich dir natürlich recht geben.

Das nicolai ist geil. Gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut.

Wenn ma da bischen auf die parts schaut wirst du das ding auch auf 10kg runter kriegen...denke ich mal...

Heisse kiste...was kostet son rahmen von nicolai???

Da könnte ich mein toad rahmen verkaufen und würd gleich nen nicolai zulegen. Die teile vom toad rübernehmen...


----------



## dogdaysunrise (25. Mai 2012)

Mmn fuer das was man bekommt und dafuer das es Handgemacht ist in Germany gar nicht teuer.
Check nicolai website:
http://www.nicolai.net/162-0-Argon+RoCC+29.html






Auch schoen im weit verbeiteten schwarz!


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Mai 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> *Schei55 drauf! Ja, sorgenfreies heizen!!!
> Ich betreibe ebenfalls keinen LB mehr.
> *
> Deathproof, das waere auch ne Moeglichkeit/Idee, da hat er aber wieder leichtes Carbon unterm hintern und diese extreme Sattelueberhoehung, das wird/wuerde bei nem 29er alles harmonischer aussehen und sich bestimmt auch "besser"/angenehmer fahren.






Das schwarze ist fast mega porn.


----------



## DeathProof (25. Mai 2012)

Ist alles eine Geschmacksfrage, ich finde den Rahmen mit den vierkantstreben nicht so dolle. Und 29er gefallen mir nicht so, dann eher den "neuen" Trend 650b.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (25. Mai 2012)

@bikadd:Finde ich auch!

Ist ja nur ein Vorschlag, kaputt bekommt man alles, aber ich denke das Nicolai ist schon gebaut wie ein Panzer und wenn was passiert steht Nicolai auch dafuer ein und Du bekommst Anstandslos Ersatz und sie sitzen direkt in Germany, kein Vertrieb und Uebersee mit denen Du dich auseinandersetzen muesstest, wie bei Trek oder CD.

EDIT: Nicolai macht auch 650B, hatte schonmal nachgefragt.


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Mai 2012)

Das Problem ist, dass ich auf dem 26er einfach zu gestreckt sitze/heftig Überhöhung habe.

In der letzten Zeit schlief mein Rücken nach ca. 40km (ohne Rucksack) bzw. nach ca. 30km (mit Rucksack) teilweise ein!
Da fässt man ins Trikot um was zu essen zu greifen und der Körper darunter ist fremd. Man fühlt nur mit der Hand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (25. Mai 2012)

Nicolai ist echt was feines. Wenn bei mir die Kasse stimmen würde hätte ich schon lange einen.

Ich glaub mir ist noch nie der Rücken eingeschlafen. Das klingt ja ziemlich raus...


----------



## DeathProof (25. Mai 2012)

Das ist nun schon seltsam, klingt nach stark unharmonischer Position. Vielleicht solltest du wirklich mehr in Richtung Tour - aufrechter Sitzposition gucken. Dann wohl doch in Richtung 29er oder halt Touren-Fully.


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Mai 2012)

DeathProof schrieb:


> Das ist nun schon seltsam, klingt nach stark unharmonischer Position.


Ja.



DeathProof schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du wirklich mehr in Richtung Tour - aufrechter Sitzposition gucken. Dann wohl doch in Richtung 29er oder halt Touren-Fully.





bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Danke nochmals
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hhninja81 (25. Mai 2012)

Hoffentlich bekomme ich jetzt keine Prügel....

aber ich finde das Canyon 29 schon sehr cool!

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2546


----------



## zuki (25. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Hab auch schon an Radon gedacht...



Ich finde das black sin total klasse. Die Garantieabwicklung bei denen ist auch recht unspektakulär.

Teile zur Aufwertung des Bikes hast Du ja. Optisch ist der Rahmen ohnehin etwas besonderes.


----------



## DeathProof (25. Mai 2012)

Ok kein Fully  also.

Ist ne schwierige Entscheidung, 29er braucht ja eigentlich ein fast komplett neues Rad. Beim 26er kannste eigentlich alles übernehmen, außer Gabel (wenn es kein Headshok Rahmen wird).
Wie wäre es denn mit nem 26er Headshok Rahmen in titan, zb. http://kocmo.de/de/products/?visit=3&cat=1&scat=0&id=100027 ?

Grad ist mir noch der Hardtail Rahmen schlechthin eigefallen, ist nur schwer zu bekommen (besonders neu) - aber dafür schick, "leicht" und absolut bombproof

- Liteville 101


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Mai 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bekomme ich jetzt keine Prügel....
> 
> aber ich finde das Canyon 29 schon sehr cool!
> 
> http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2546


Cool ja, aber ziemlich schwer.
Das 9.9SL ist immernoch schwer...


----------



## dogdaysunrise (25. Mai 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Ich finde das black sin total klasse. Die Garantieabwicklung bei denen ist auch recht unspektakulär.
> 
> Teile zur Aufwertung des Bikes hast Du ja. Optisch ist der Rahmen ohnehin etwas besonderes.



Das ist auch geil, vor allem in orange!






Gibt's in Alu auch in 29:


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Mai 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Ich finde das black sin total klasse. Die Garantieabwicklung bei denen ist auch recht unspektakulär.
> 
> Teile zur Aufwertung des Bikes hast Du ja. Optisch ist der Rahmen ohnehin etwas besonderes.


Die Black Sin finde ich super.
Nur leider 26".

Das 29er ist ziemlich gut ausgestattet, trotzdem schwer.
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ZR-Race-29er-9-0-SL_id_18402_.htm


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Mai 2012)

DeathProof schrieb:


> Ok kein Fully  also.
> 
> Ist ne schwierige Entscheidung, 29er braucht ja eigentlich ein fast komplett neues Rad. Beim 26er kannste eigentlich alles übernehmen, außer Gabel (wenn es kein Headshok Rahmen wird).
> Wie wäre es denn mit nem 26er Headshok Rahmen in titan, zb. http://kocmo.de/de/products/?visit=3&cat=1&scat=0&id=100027 ?
> ...


Leider alles 26er...


Diese Größe geht bei mir einfach nicht mehr :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (25. Mai 2012)

DeathProof schrieb:


> Ok kein Fully  also.
> 
> Ist ne schwierige Entscheidung, 29er braucht ja eigentlich ein fast komplett neues Rad. Beim 26er kannste eigentlich alles übernehmen, außer Gabel (wenn es kein Headshok Rahmen wird).
> Wie wäre es denn mit nem 26er Headshok Rahmen in titan, zb. http://kocmo.de/de/products/?visit=3&cat=1&scat=0&id=100027 ?
> ...



Da koennte ich vermitteln!
Ich kenne einen im LV Forum, der hat einen 101 in XL, Seriennummer 1, also der erste, er wuerde verkaufen, allerdings nur fuer 2000 Euro, wegen der Seriennummer und ausserdem so ziemlich Neuzustand.


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Mai 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Da koennte ich vermitteln!
> Ich kenne einen im LV Forum, der hat einen 101 in XL, Seriennummer 1, also der erste, er wuerde verkaufen, allerdings nur fuer 2000 Euro, wegen der Seriennummer und ausserdem so ziemlich Neuzustand.


Nummer 1?

Was ist daran so besonders?
Sammlerwert?


----------



## dogdaysunrise (25. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Die Black Sin finde ich super.
> Nur leider 26".
> 
> Das 29er ist ziemlich gut ausgestattet, trotzdem schwer.
> http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ZR-Race-29er-9-0-SL_id_18402_.htm



Mir ist Gewicht mittlerweile sowas von Fussball!

OK, also 29er....wie schwer darf es denn maximal sein?
Willst Du nur HT oder waere auch ein Fully interessant?


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Mai 2012)

Maximal 10kg.

Sicherlich könnte man darüber nachdenken, das günstigste Carbonmodell zu nehmen und den Rest zu verkaufen und zu tauschen.

Fully wird bei 29 einfach zu schwer.
HT will ich.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (25. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Nummer 1?
> 
> Was ist daran so besonders?
> Sammlerwert?



Ist halt das erste das gebaut wurde.

Hast Du interesse und ich schick Dir den User per PM und Bilder!?


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Mai 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Ist halt das erste das gebaut wurde.
> 
> Hast Du interesse und ich schick Dir den User per PM und Bilder!?


So, so.

Nein, danke!


----------



## DeathProof (25. Mai 2012)

Ok, bei 29er'n würde mir Scale, Merida Big.Nine, Ghost oder noch BMC einfallen. Je nach Preisrahmen dann die leichten Carbonvarianten.
Canyon sieht optisch mMn bescheiden aus, und ich würde dir davon abraten (obwohl ich selber eins fahre) da ich persönlich mit Service u. Garantieabwicklung nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe.


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Mai 2012)

DeathProof schrieb:


> Ok, bei 29er'n würde mir Scale, Merida Big.Nine, Ghost oder noch BMC einfallen. Je nach Preisrahmen dann die leichten Carbonvarianten.
> Canyon sieht optisch mMn bescheiden aus, und ich würde dir davon abraten (obwohl ich selber eins fahre) da ich persönlich mit Service u. Garantieabwicklung nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe.


Werde mal nach Ghost und BMC schauen.

Scott und Merida kommen nicht infrage.


Ui, hätte nicht gedacht, dass Canyon einen nicht so tollen Service bietet... Danke für die Info!


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Mai 2012)

Ich bin ja eigentlich gar kein nicco fan, aber da kannst du dir nen rahmen braten lassen, wo du laufraeder, gabel und kurbel behalten kannst 

Gesendet von meinem MK16i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Mai 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich bin ja eigentlich gar kein nicco fan, aber da kannst du dir nen rahmen braten lassen, wo du laufraeder, gabel und kurbel behalten kannst
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MK16i mit Tapatalk 2


...aber 26"


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Mai 2012)

Oder halt alles weg und 29und lefty

Gesendet von meinem MK16i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## FlowinFlo (25. Mai 2012)

Also wenn man jetzt ein neues Projekt anstoßen wollte, dann würde ich auch mal 650b mit auf den Zettel schreiben!


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Mai 2012)

Ne! Das ist der kompromiss fuer zwerge!

Gesendet von meinem MK16i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Mai 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Oder halt alles weg und 29und lefty
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MK16i mit Tapatalk 2


:-/


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Mai 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ne! Das ist der kompromiss fuer zwerge!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MK16i mit Tapatalk 2


29 macht bei meiner Größe wirklich Sinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (25. Mai 2012)

Ich dachte, 29" würde von dir nahezu kategorisch abgelehnt, sodass die Zwergengröße 650b zumindest ein Kompromiss wäre.


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Mai 2012)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ich dachte, 29" würde von dir nahezu kategorisch abgelehnt, sodass die Zwergengröße 650b zumindest ein Kompromiss wäre.


Das hast du richtig in Erinnerung!

Dinge ändern sich.

Habe diese Woche auch mal auf'm 29er gesessen.
Tja, was soll ich sagen.

Hab mich auf dem Rad gleich heimisch gefühlt


----------



## FlowinFlo (25. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Habe diese Woche auch mal auf'm 29er gesessen.
> Tja, was soll ich sagen.
> 
> Hab mich auf dem Rad gleich heimisch gefühlt



Na das hört sich doch gut an!
Wäre ja auch ein Ding gewesen, wenn ausgerechnet du dich bei deiner Größe auf so einem Teil nicht wohl gefühlt hättest!


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Mai 2012)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Na das hört sich doch gut an!
> Wäre ja auch ein Ding gewesen, wenn ausgerechnet du dich bei deiner Größe auf so einem Teil nicht wohl gefühlt hättest!


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. Mai 2012)

Frage für die Zukunft:


Besser Flash Carbon 29er 2 oder 3???

Was lohnt sich mehr?

Die meisten scheinen ja das 3er zu kaufen...


Das Projekt 29 wird auf nächstes oder gar übernächstes Jahr verschoben.

Erstmal wird das Müsing her halten müssen.


----------



## hhninja81 (26. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Frage für die Zukunft:
> 
> 
> Besser Flash Carbon 29er 2 oder 3???
> ...



Bis dahin wird das Rad doch bestimmt neu erfunden... Lohnt es sich jetzt schon darüber zu "fachsimpeln"  ?

Schade!

Gruß


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. Mai 2012)

Lohnt sicher... 650b wird es nicht werden.


----------



## hhninja81 (26. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Lohnt sicher... 650b wird es nicht werden.



Im nächsten Jahr kommt doch das 36er...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYt6IqaHk_Q"]36er stair ride      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## michel33kg (26. Mai 2012)

Willkommen im Club


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (26. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Frage für die Zukunft:
> 
> 
> Besser Flash Carbon 29er 2 oder 3???
> ...



Ganz klar das 3er,
außer das 2er wäre so wie es ist perfekt für dich,

mein 3er hat jetzt 3095  Gesamt gekostet, dafür ist es aber so wie ich es haben möchte,
mit dem 2er wäre ich bei 3600  gelandet bis es so ist wie es sein soll,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (26. Mai 2012)

Danke, DülmenerMTBer!


Ich frag gleich auch noch mal im Flash Carbon 29er Carbon 3er Thread.


Die Hauptsache ist ja, dass der Carbon Rahmen und die Lefty dabei sind.

Hast du die Laufräder, Kurbel, Stütze, Sattel, Bremsen und den Rest (welche) der getauschten Parts verkauft?

Wenn ja, gingen die Teile gut weg?

Warst du mit den Laufrädern die drauf waren für's erste zufrieden?


Wieviel kosten eigentlich der HiMod Rahmen bzw. Carbon OPI Lefty?


----------



## onkel_doc (26. Mai 2012)

das hab ich ja auch gemacht. das vertex 970er und so gepimt wie ich es wollte als das 990er zu kaufen dass dan teurer gewesen wäre in original.


----------



## michel33kg (26. Mai 2012)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> Ganz klar das 3er,
> außer das 2er wäre so wie es ist perfekt für dich,
> 
> mein 3er hat jetzt 3095  Gesamt gekostet, dafür ist es aber so wie ich es haben möchte,
> mit dem 2er wäre ich bei 3600  gelandet bis es so ist wie es sein soll,



10,2 Kilo, sieht leichter aus


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Mai 2012)

das dingen wiegt garantiert keine 10,2 kg.


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. Mai 2012)

@ k_star 

Ca. 10,4 wiegt das 3er out of the box in L ohne Pedale


----------



## onkel_doc (26. Mai 2012)

weniger oder mehr????


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. Mai 2012)

Hahahahaaa...


----------



## woipadinga (26. Mai 2012)

wenns doch was anderes als Cannondale werden soll:

http://www.simplon.com/mountainbikes/hardtails/razorblade29.html

Meiner Meinung nach, der derzeit beste 29er Rahmen auf dem Markt, optisch wie technisch.

Und wenn du wirklich gute Rahmen suchst, würd ich von Versendern wie Radon, Canyon usw absehen. Gerade in Sachen Carbon find ich da zb Giant und Trek um Welten besser. Die bieten beide lebenslange Garantie und haben schon jahrelange Erfahrung mit Carbon (und Trek mit GaryFisher auch bei 29er). Und das sind alles Eigenentwicklungen und kein zugekaufter 0815 Müll. Klar sind beides GlobalPlayer und der Exklusiv Faktor fehlt, aber ich glaub du könntest da schon was draus machen. Hast ja in dem Thread bewiesen. Die Garantieabwicklung haben beide auch super im Griff. 

grüße, 
a


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. Mai 2012)

Danke, a!


Mir hat das 3699â¬ 29er Razorblade sehr gefallen.
Nur kann es keine Gabel mit der Lefty aufnehmen.
Das Simplon ist bei gleichem Preis mit den teilweise leichtesten Parts immernoch ein gutes StÃ¼ck schwerer, als das Flash Carbon 29er 2.

SI rulez.


...soviel zu der Frage von lupus_bhg, ob ich denn von CD geheilt wÃ¤re...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woipadinga (26. Mai 2012)

Das nenn ich mal Markentreue!!! ;-)
CD sollte dir wirklich nen Rahmen spendieren!
Falls die das nicht machen und du dir die Wartezeit auf ein neues CD  verkürzen möchtest, könnt ich dir ein F500 in groß (glaub xxl) als langfristige Leihgabe  anbieten. Steht bei mir im Keller und möchte gefahren werden. 
Falls du intresse hast schreib mir einfach ne PN.
grüße,
a


----------



## mete (26. Mai 2012)

Wenn's wirklich das 3er werden soll, so würde ich mich darauf einstellen, noch einmal 1000 Eur in die Hand zu nehmen, bis da ein vernünftiges Rad mit annehmbarem Gewicht und brauchbarer Performace steht.


----------



## zuki (27. Mai 2012)

woipadinga schrieb:


> Das nenn ich mal Markentreue!!! ;-)
> CD sollte dir wirklich nen Rahmen spendieren!



Das nenne ich mal Solidarität . Finde ich sehr nett von Dir!


----------



## onkel_doc (27. Mai 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Das nenne ich mal Solidarität . Finde ich sehr nett von Dir!




find ich ebenfalls cool....


----------



## InoX (27. Mai 2012)

Hm... ich finde es etwas komisch. Zwei Seiten vorher stand da noh"...keinen Bock mehr auf Cannondale..." und jetzt steht nach tollen Alternativen wieder nur noch Cannondale zur Wahl... Würde auch zu Giant oder Trek greifen. Gerade weil z.b. Giant die meiste Erfahrung hat und ab diesem Jahr auch lebenslange Garantie bietet.


----------



## ohneworte (27. Mai 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Hm... ich finde es etwas komisch. Zwei Seiten vorher stand da noh"...keinen Bock mehr auf Cannondale..." und jetzt steht nach tollen Alternativen wieder nur noch Cannondale zur Wahl... Würde auch zu Giant oder Trek greifen. Gerade weil z.b. Giant die meiste Erfahrung hat und ab diesem Jahr auch lebenslange Garantie bietet.



Wobei ich kein Bike mein Leben lang fahren will!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (27. Mai 2012)

Naja aber ist schon schöner wenn man nicht vom Bike vorgeschrieben bekommt wie lange man es fährt


----------



## Triptube (27. Mai 2012)

Giant finde ich persönlich sehr langweilig was das Designe anbetrifft, die Ausstattungen finde ich auch genauso mager, wenn nicht sogar noch magerer als bei C´dale. 

Trek wäre da schon wesentlich interessanter ! 

Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## InoX (27. Mai 2012)

Giant ist aber mittlerweile fast schon exklusiver als Cd


----------



## Triptube (27. Mai 2012)

Na gut, da mögen Geschmäcker und Ansichten auseinander gehen ! 
Giant war und ist ja nicht umsonst der größte Fahrrad Produzent der Welt ! 
Von daher ist es für mich noch mehr Massenware ! 

Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## ohneworte (27. Mai 2012)

Triptube schrieb:


> Na gut, da mögen Geschmäcker und Ansichten auseinander gehen !
> Giant war und ist ja nicht umsonst der größte Fahrrad Produzent der Welt !
> Von daher ist es für mich noch mehr Massenware !
> 
> ...



Wobei das nicht ausschließt das sie nicht auch für TREK produzieren!


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (27. Mai 2012)

michel33kg schrieb:


> 10,2 Kilo, sieht leichter aus



nein wiegt jetzt 9,1 kg ohne den Tacho


----------



## onkel_doc (27. Mai 2012)

na ja wie wärs denn mit einem rocky mountain vertex...???


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Mai 2012)

ihr habt aber ueberlesen, das die lefty gesetzt ist (oder hab ich es nun verplant?)

ergo cDale oder rahmen mit 120-130mm steuerrohr


----------



## onkel_doc (27. Mai 2012)

ach nöööö immer diese leftysache...


----------



## zuki (27. Mai 2012)

Ich werfe dann noch einmal *Principia* in die Runde.  Ihr mit Euren US/ Kanada Markenfetisch. 

Ansonsten kann ich verstehen, dass man im ersten Frust sagt nie wieder Cannondale und sich dann als "Fan" einer Marke nach ein paar Stunden doch wieder beruhigt.

Wobei mein Vertrauen vielleicht auch Nachhaltig erschüttert wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michel33kg (27. Mai 2012)

Haibike


----------



## cpprelude (28. Mai 2012)

Constantin ey, tut mir echt leid für dich wegen deines Scalpels .
Ich denke mal das hätte jedem Rahmen passieren können, egal von welchem Hersteller, also gibt es keinen Grund die Marke zu wechseln, zumal du ein CD Fan bist. 

Ich denke auch nicht das es wegen dem extremen Sattelstützenauszug passiert ist. Da du nicht weisst ob der Bruch bei dir Passiert ist, würde ich an deiner stelle noch einen 26" Aufbau wagen und in zwei Jahren auf ein 29" wechseln wenn überhaubt. 

Vorteil: Du hast alles da was du brauchst und vor allem kannst du die Headshok wieder einbauen. 

Gruß.


----------



## mete (28. Mai 2012)

Da ich ja selbst das 3er Flash 29 habe, kann ich ja mal kurz zusammenfassen:

Pro:
- sehr leicht
- für mich sehr gute Geometrie
- Systemintegration mit Lefty 
- im Vergleich mit früheren CD Rädern sind auch gute Komponenten verbaut => Preis Leistung ist beim 3er imho am besten, Negativ"gewinner" ist hier für mich übrigens Specialized, derart mistige Komponenten bei Rädern für 3000,- hat man mir auch noch nicht unter die Nase gehalten

Contra:

- schlechte Lackierung, alte CDs waren da Lichtjahre besser
- Chainsuckprobleme (hatte ich früher nie)
- Bremsaufnahme hinten scheint mir unterdimensioniert (Rubbeln, Quietschen...egal welche Bremse)
- direct mount Umwerfer => der größte Mist aller Zeiten
- die Komponenten sind zwar funktional besser als früher, aber so richtig berauschend ist es immer noch nicht, ich habe jedenfalls so gut wie alles getauscht (Rahmen, Gabel und Vorbau sowie die Lager sind noch original), ein Carbon - Hardtail mit 10,5kg fahrfertig ist einfach induskutabel. Die Komponenten sind auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt quasi nix wert, dennoch ist das Komplettrad günstiger, als ein Rahmenset.

Tipps zur Erstfahrt: 
- Chainsuckblech abmachen, wegschmeißen und was Richtiges draufkleben (Edelstahlplatte)
- Umwerfer tauschen

dann kann man zumindest erst einmal problemfrei damit fahren.

Viel Spaß


----------



## Triptube (28. Mai 2012)

@ mete,

versuch es bitte mal damit:


NOCH EIN KLEINER TIP AM RANDE: ES GAB BEI EINIGEN QUIETSCHEN AN DER HR BREMSE.
BITTE FETTE DIE DIE LANGEN SCHRAUBEN DIE DEN BREMSSATTEL UND DIE BRÜCKE AM RAHMEN BEFESTIGEN !
BEI MIR WAR VON ANFANG AN VIEL FETT DRAN; ABER DURCH EIN PAAR MAL ABBAUEN UND NEU AUSRICHTEN HAT SICH DAS FETT VERFLÜCHTIGT. 
VOR ZWEI WOCHEN FING SIE HINTEN DAN FÜRCHTERLICH AN ZU QUIETSCHEN !
HATTE SCHON GEDACHT DIE NEUEN TRICKSTUFF BELÄGE FANGEN NACH VIER WOCHEN JETZT AN ZU SPINNEN. HABE DARAUFHIN EINPAAR MAL DIE BREMSE ZERPFLÜGT UND NEU AUSGERICHTET. DIE DISC ZIG MAL MIT BREMSENREINIGER GEREINIGT, NICHTS HALF:
BIS ICH MERKTE DAS EINFACH KEIN FETT MEHR AUF DEN GEWINDEN UND SOCKEL WAHR:
DARAUF HIN DAS LIQUI MOLY CERAMIC FETT GENOMMEN (IST SPEZIELL FÜR BREMSEN AUSGELEGT) UND ALLES SCHÖN GEFETTET: SEIT DEM IST ALLES WIEDER STUMM !
KLEINER EFEKT GROßE WIRKUNG ! MUSS MAN ERST MAL DARAUF KOMMEN ! DÄMPFT EINFACH NUR DIE SCHWINGUNGEN.

Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## dogdaysunrise (29. Mai 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> ......würde ich an deiner stelle noch einen 26" Aufbau wagen und in zwei Jahren auf ein 29" wechseln wenn überhaubt.....



Damit er weiterhin nen tauben Ruecken von der extremen Sattelueberhoehung hat?


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. Mai 2012)

Ich fühle mich wirklich besser auf dem 29er.


----------



## onkel_doc (29. Mai 2012)

bei deiner sitzposition auf 26er räder ist ein 29er dev das richtige.
Jetzt hast du die chance um richtig zu wechseln, mach das nur.


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. Mai 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> bei deiner sitzposition auf 26er räder ist ein 29er dev das richtige.
> *Jetzt hast du die chance um richtig zu wechseln, mach das nur.*


Genau so


----------



## cpprelude (29. Mai 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Damit er weiterhin nen tauben Ruecken von der extremen Sattelueberhoehung hat?


 


bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich wirklich besser auf dem 29er.


 


onkel_doc schrieb:


> bei deiner sitzposition auf 26er räder ist ein 29er dev das richtige.
> Jetzt hast du die chance um richtig zu wechseln, mach das nur.


 
Alles schön und gut, aber wann steht ein fahrfertiges 29er so wie du es hättest vor der Tür?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (29. Mai 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Alles schön und gut, aber wann steht ein fahrfertiges 29er so wie du es hättest vor der Tür?


Nicht so schnell...


----------



## cpprelude (29. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Nicht so schnell...


 
Und was fährst du bis dahin, das Müsing, das dann ebenfalls extreme Sattelüberhöhung hätte?


----------



## zuki (29. Mai 2012)

Die extreme Sattelüberhöhung stammt nicht von Laufradgröße, sondern der Wahl eines kleinen Rahmens.

Constantin hat nie den passenden Rahmen gehabt, da er immer auf second Hand angewiesen war. Würde er z.B. ein 26 Zoll in XXL temporär fahren, gäb es auch nicht diese extrem derbe Sattelüberhöhung (vgl. Länge des Steuerrohrs und Rahmengeometrie im Verhältnis zur Körpergröße).

Ich hatte ihm auch schon per PN gesagt, dass ich den 29er Wunsch nicht madig machen will und auch verstehe.

Es ist aber erstaunlich, dass uns Fahren über 1,90 m von gewissen Leuten auf einmal eingeredet wird, dass wir vorher gar nicht biken konnten.

Und: Ich persönlich fahre freiwillig 20,5 Zoll mit 7 cm Überhöhung. Bei einem 22 Zoll XC Rahmen mit 26 Zoll Laufrädern sinkt diese Überhöhung dann auf 2-3 cm ab. Die in meinen Augen das totale Minimum im CC Bereich darstellen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. Mai 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Und was fährst du bis dahin, das Müsing, das dann ebenfalls extreme Sattelüberhöhung hätte?


Wahrscheinlich das Müsing. Ja.

Die Überhöhung muss ich also noch 'ne Weile in Kauf nehmen...


Oder ich fahre gar kein Rad.


----------



## FlowinFlo (29. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Oder ich fahre gar kein Rad.



Ja, das klingt vernünftig.


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. Mai 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Die extreme Sattelüberhöhung stammt nicht von Laufradgröße, sondern der Wahl eines kleinen Rahmens.
> 
> Constantin hat nie den passenden Rahmen gehabt, da er immer auf second Hand angewiesen war. Würde er z.B. ein 26 Zoll in XXL temporär fahren, gäb es auch nicht diese extrem derbe Sattelüberhöhung (vgl. Länge des Steuerrohrs und Rahmengeometrie im Verhältnis zur Körpergröße).
> 
> ...


Welcher kleine Rahmen denn?

Wenn ich eine aufrechtere Sitzposition am 26er erreichen wollte, bräuchte ich dann aber einen Vorbau mit ordentlich Neigung nach oben und Spacer... das ist doch nicht das Wahre...

Ich schrieb ja bereits, dass ich schon auf 'nem 29er gefahren bin und mich sehr wohl gefühlt habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (29. Mai 2012)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ja, das klingt vernünftig.


Ein paar gute Laufschuhe und ab geht's in den Park...


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Mai 2012)

Laufen is doch kacke.


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. Mai 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Laufen is doch kacke.


Muss ich aber... bis zum Volkstri ist es nicht mehr lange hin...


----------



## cpprelude (29. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ein paar gute Laufschuhe und ab geht's in den Park...


 
Du willst doch nicht nur noch Joggen bis du dein 29er zusammen hast oder?

Dann lieber bis dahin eine Sattelüberhöhung in kauf nehmen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. Mai 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> *Du willst doch nicht nur noch Joggen bis du dein 29er zusammen hast oder?*
> 
> Dann lieber bis dahin eine Süberhöhung in kauf nehmen.


Eigentlich nicht.


----------



## zuki (29. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ich schrieb ja bereits, dass ich schon auf 'nem 29er gefahren bin und mich sehr wohl gefühlt habe.



Es war ja nicht an Deinen 29er Wunsch adressiert.

Hier war doch vor ein paar Seiten so ein nettes Angebot Dir temporär ein großes F500 zu borgen. Was ist denn damit?


----------



## FlowinFlo (29. Mai 2012)

*räusper* In mir keimte schon eine leise Hoffnung, dass nun der Weg frei für deinen Carbonrahmen sei...


----------



## dogdaysunrise (29. Mai 2012)

Logisch kann er auch 26 fahren, sieht aber dann bescheiden aus mit Spacerturm und Vorbau. Desdewesche 29er!

@bikeadd. Mach ich auch so. Abwechselnd biken und laufen. Gute Musik in den ipod und dann macht auch das richtig schoen spass und man kann sich darin verlieren.
Letzten Sommer war ich richtig fit, das erste mal 10 meilen am Stueck, also 16km ohne Pause, ohne gehen....komplett durchgelaufen.


----------



## onkel_doc (29. Mai 2012)

sorry aber laufen gehört einfach dazu. Es geht ja darum mal andere muskelgruppen zu belasten und bewegen. Ansonsten gibts verkürzungen an div stellen.

HEi Constantin wenn du zu mir kommst gibts auswahl für dich von 3 29ern von mir. Das toad sollte eventuell gehen.

Und wenn es dir ende jahr, wenn du bei mir bist, gefällt dann nimm es gleich mit. Vielleicht habe ich mich bis dahin dann entschieden es wieder zu verkaufen. Gewicht liegt jetzt bei ca 10,5kg mit der XT kurbel.

Das ganze würde mann dann noch locker auf 10kg (dein wunsch) runterkriegen. Und das mit einem stahlrahmen.

Halt uns auf dem laufenden und lass dich ned stressen. Das richtige aussuchen und dann dafür umso mehr spass haben.

greets jens


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. Mai 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> sorry aber laufen gehört einfach dazu. Es geht ja darum mal andere muskelgruppen zu belasten und bewegen. Ansonsten gibts verkürzungen an div stellen.
> 
> HEi Constantin wenn du zu mir kommst gibts auswahl für dich von 3 29ern von mir. Das toad sollte eventuell gehen.
> 
> ...


Alternative Sportarten/Training sollte ja auch sein.

Wir waren gestern zum Beispiel 17km paddeln.


Bis September ist es ja noch ein Weilchen hin.
Kann gut sein, dass ich bis dahin schon mein 29er habe.

Würde trotzdem gern mal deine 29er testen  

Lefty ist für mich ein muss.


Werde natürlich berichten, wenn's was neues geben sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (29. Mai 2012)

Plädiere natürlich auch für ein 29er Flash, habe aber heute bei einem Händler in der Stadt ein BMC Team Elite 29 gesehen, sehr geil 
Wäre für mich eine Alternative


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. Mai 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Plädiere natürlich auch für ein 29er Flash, habe aber heute bei einem Händler in der Stadt ein BMC Team Elite 29 gesehen, sehr geil
> Wäre für mich eine Alternative




BMC mit Lefty... hmmm... ich weis nicht... näääh...


Wieder zurück, ja?


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. Mai 2012)

Das BMC: 3000â¬ fÃ¼r einen ungewÃ¶hnlichen Rahmen )) und guter Ausstattung )) aber 10,9kg???

NÃ¶Ã¶Ã¶...


----------



## daniel77 (29. Mai 2012)

Mit Lefty biste eh locker bei 4.5 - 5kâ¬

Der Rahmen des BMC ist wirklich top....


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Mai 2012)

awaaa du bekommst ne carbon ls fuer unter 800euro. es muss ja keine neue xloc sein.
und mittlerweile finde ich es huebscher lefties in nicht cDales zu sehen


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. Mai 2012)

Hat die Lefty PBR kein Lockout???


...oder dient dafür der blaufe Knopf inmitten des Reboundverstellknopfes?


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. Mai 2012)

PBR = Push Button Pop Top


...alles klar


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Mai 2012)

eben, aber wenn du ein nicht cDale nimmst, wuerde ich ne "gebrauchte carbon sl/opi" nehmen. die pbr sind net wirklich billig, wenn man sie neu und einzeln kauft.


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. Mai 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> eben, aber wenn du ein nicht cDale nimmst, wuerde ich ne "gebrauchte carbon sl/opi" nehmen. *die pbr sind net wirklich billig, wenn man sie neu und einzeln kauft.*


Das stimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (30. Mai 2012)

PBR= Push Button Rebound

Der Lock-out ist über den pushbutton, der Rebound über das rote Drehding um den blauen pushbutton. Hab ich am RZ ist viel fummeliger als die regulären CD Lock-Outs.


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. Mai 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> PBR= Push Button Rebound
> 
> Der Lock-out ist über den pushbutton, der Rebound über das rote Drehding um den blauen pushbutton. *Hab ich am RZ ist viel fummeliger als die regulären CD Lock-Outs*.


Hmmm... 


Mit den regulären Lockouts meinst du die XLRs?


----------



## daniel77 (30. Mai 2012)

Jep


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. Mai 2012)

Ich werde aber nicht wegen des anderen Lockouts an der Speed XLR das 2er kaufen.


----------



## onkel_doc (30. Mai 2012)

constantin

wenn du an einem aufbau interesse hast gibts im moment hier gute preise für niner rahmen...XL gibts auch noch...

http://www.mainstreet42.ch/de/30_onlineshop/00_aktionen.htm?page=1

greets jens


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Mai 2012)

wenn du ne pbr hast, kasnnt du relativ billig auf xloc umruesten lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (30. Mai 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> constantin
> 
> wenn du an einem aufbau interesse hast gibts im moment hier gute preise für niner rahmen...XL gibts auch noch...
> 
> ...



bei versand nach D kommt da aber noch was drauf, oder?

zoll, mwst


----------



## onkel_doc (30. Mai 2012)

na ja...ausser er gibt mir den auftrag es zu kaufen und wenn er im sept oder so vorbeikommt einfach mitnehmen

Ups...

Ja ansonsten kommt noch was dazu...8% gehen denke ich aber von uns ja auch noch weg...


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Mai 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> constantin
> 
> wenn du an einem aufbau interesse hast gibts im moment hier gute preise für niner rahmen...XL gibts auch noch...
> 
> ...



Auhhh Mann  

Der rote Niner Rahmen in M bitte sofort zu mir 

Da könnte ich echt schwach werden, ich glaube ich muss mit meinen Eltern über meine Nicht-vorhanden Urlaube der letzten 2 Jahre reden


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. Mai 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> wenn du ne pbr hast, kasnnt du relativ billig auf xloc umruesten lassen.


Perfekt!

Was heißt "relativ billig"?


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Mai 2012)

Weis nicht mehr genau... Jedenfalls billiger als dlr auf xloc. Das waren 400 steine  
Hab sowas um die 100 im hinterkopf.

Gesendet von meinem MK16i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Mai 2012)

Wie läuft das wenn ich aus DE Sachen aus der Schweiz bestelle?


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. Mai 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Weis nicht mehr genau... Jedenfalls billiger als dlr auf xloc. Das waren 400 steine
> *Hab sowas um die 100 im hinterkopf.
> *
> Gesendet von meinem MK16i mit Tapatalk 2


100... billig ist das trotzdem nicht... erstmal muss das Bike da sein 


@Jens: Der Rahmen in grau bzw. blau ist echt schön.
Nur schlägt mir Herz für was anderes


----------



## daniel77 (30. Mai 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wie läuft das wenn ich aus DE Sachen aus der Schweiz bestelle?



Du bekommst 8% vom schweizer Staat und gibst 19% dem deutschen Staat. Versand ist leider von CH ins Ausland langsam und teuer


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Mai 2012)

Also zahle ich nur 11% ?! 

Wie teuer ist denn der Versand ca.? Hab nichts auf der Seite gefunden.


----------



## daniel77 (30. Mai 2012)

Ob der Händler dir die ch-MwSt auszahlt musst du mit dem Händler ausmachen, Versandkosten entweder Händler fragen oder www.post.ch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (30. Mai 2012)

zoll kommt wohl auch noch dazu.


----------



## daniel77 (30. Mai 2012)

Nein, Zoll zahlt man in der Regel auf Mineralöl, Tabak, Alkohol und auf mit weiteren Strafzollen belegte Waren. Die MwSt-Differenz wird oft als "Zoll" wahrgenommen da sie durch den Zoll erhoben wird. Für die o. g. Waren gibt's natürlich auch entsprechende Freimengen.


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Mai 2012)

Wenn der hohe Versand nicht wÃ¤re, hÃ¤tte ich das wohl gemacht. Aber 43â¬? Die spinnen doch!


----------



## ohneworte (30. Mai 2012)

Versandkosten aus der Schweiz sind leider immer sehr hoch.


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Mai 2012)

Der gÃ¼nstigste EMD9 liegt bei uns in DE bei 700â¬, wÃ¤re also immernoch ein sehr guter Preis.


----------



## ohneworte (30. Mai 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Der günstigste EMD9 liegt bei uns in DE bei 700, wäre also immernoch ein sehr guter Preis.



Das hat bei mir vorhin auch ein leichtes Kribbeln verursacht...


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Mai 2012)

Gut, dass ich bei DPD nur den Luftversand finde. Es muss doch eine Möglichkeit geben...


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Mai 2012)

Hab jetzt noch ein paar andere Sachen gefunden, die gegen den kauf  sprechen: teure ÃberweisungsgebÃ¼hren, Zoll und Einfuhrumsatzsteuer sind  beide fÃ¤llig und dann noch der Versand. DÃ¼rfte zwar im Endeffekt noch  knapp 300â¬ unter dem doitschen Preis liegen, ist mir dann aber doch zu  viel.
KÃ¶nnte ich dagegen den Rahmen Ã¼ber den onkel beziehen und dann mit dem Auto/Zug mitnehmen, wÃ¤re das natÃ¼rlich was anderes...


----------



## daniel77 (31. Mai 2012)

Überweisung ist nach SEPA standardisiert, kostet 0.30Fr.
Warum fällt Zoll an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (31. Mai 2012)

weil schweiz net zur EU zählt, denn wollen die genau wissen wat da drinne ist, mit rechnung usw. denn sind einfuhrgebühren und das ganze drum herum fällig ...


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Mai 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Überweisung ist nach SEPA standardisiert, kostet 0.30Fr.
> Warum fällt Zoll an?



Also ich hab mal ein bissel gegoogelt und schon von bis zu 10 für DE -> CH gehört.

Zoll ist bei sowas wie Gabel/Rahmen 4,7% Zoll (auf den Gesamtpreis, also Artikel + Versand)!


----------



## mete (31. Mai 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Also ich hab mal ein bissel gegoogelt und schon von bis zu 10â¬ fÃ¼r DE -> CH gehÃ¶rt.
> 
> Zoll ist bei sowas wie Gabel/Rahmen 4,7% Zoll (auf den Gesamtpreis, also Artikel + Versand)!



19% MÃ¤rchensteuer nicht vergessen....

Import aus nicht EU-LÃ¤ndern kostet in der Regel Preis + Versand + 25% von Preis+Versand!


----------



## bikeaddicted (31. Mai 2012)

@mete:


Ich sehe gerade, dass das 2011er 3er bis auf die Kurbel und Bremse(???) besser ausgestattet ist, als das 2012er.

Ich beziehe mich da auf den Antrieb. SRAM X.7 Schalter und X.9 Schaltwerk mit SLX Kassette und X.7 Umwerfer.
Hab schon gehört, dass der Umwerfer nicht sooo berauschend sein soll.
Dafür bräuchte ich nicht beim 2012er Modell XT Shifter und Schaltwerk raushauen  sondern könnte so wie es ist, fahren 

...die Kurbel ist hässlich... aber wird ihren Dienst bestimm eine gute Weile tun.

Der LRS ist der gleiche, wie beim 2012er, oder?



Sehe ich das richtig?


----------



## Triptube (31. Mai 2012)

Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast ein 2011 noch zu bekommen, schlage noch zu !
Es ist bekannt das die 2011 noch bessere Ausstattungen hatten ! 

Rate mal warum ich damals so versessen war noch das 2011, 1er zu bekommen ! 

Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Mai 2012)

mete schrieb:


> 19% Märchensteuer nicht vergessen....
> 
> Import aus nicht EU-Ländern kostet in der Regel Preis + Versand + 25% von Preis+Versand!



nee nee das ist schon klar. Im Endeffekt kommts wohl auf ~425


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (31. Mai 2012)

Triptube schrieb:


> Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast ein 2011 noch zu bekommen, schlage noch zu !
> Es ist bekannt das die 2011 noch bessere Ausstattungen hatten !
> 
> Rate mal warum ich damals so versessen war noch das 2011, 1er zu bekommen !
> ...


Ja, nee, gerade telefoniert.

Kein 3er von 2011 mehr da. F**k.


----------



## InoX (2. Juni 2012)

das dürfte 2011 schon nur noch schwer erhältlich gewesen sein. Leider ist das fast immer so.


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Juni 2012)

Ja, ja...


----------



## michel33kg (3. Juni 2012)

Du kaufst Dir doch hoffentlich kein Komplettbike bei deinem Basteltrieb


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. Juni 2012)

michel33kg schrieb:


> *Du kaufst Dir doch hoffentlich kein Komplettbike* bei deinem Basteltrieb


Wieso?


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. Juni 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> wieso?





michel33kg schrieb:


> du kaufst dir doch hoffentlich kein komplettbike *bei deinem basteltrieb*


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. Juni 2012)




----------



## FlowinFlo (5. Juni 2012)




----------



## JoeBru (14. Juni 2012)

Scalpel 2012 - nachdem mein 2011 das zeitliche gesegnet hat....


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Juni 2012)

Schön schön, gehört hier aber nicht rein (zugegeben, der neue Name macht den anschein, als sei das Gegenteil der Fall).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Juni 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> ...gehört hier aber nicht rein...



Wieso nicht? Es knüpft doch nahtlos ans Thema an. 



JoeBru schrieb:


> ...nachdem mein 2011 das zeitliche gesegnet hat....


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Juni 2012)

Stimmt auch wieder. Ach ja, wie man sieht, suche ich trotzdem ein Cannondale


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. Juni 2012)

Genehmigt, JoeBru 


Mein Neid ist mit dir.


----------



## zuki (15. Juni 2012)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Wieso nicht? Es knüpft doch nahtlos ans Thema an.



Mal sehen wann die Marketingabteilung von Cdale das Thema hier per Abmahnung schließen lässt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Juni 2012)

eines der tollsten fullies. faehrt sich auch super,... nur leider zu kleine raeder 
war sogar die ueberlegung mir eins zu holen, bevor ich dann auf treckingraeder umgestiegen bin


----------



## JoeBru (15. Juni 2012)

Mea culpa!

Habe nur die Thread-Überschrift gelesen und nicht den einleitenden Post ...


----------



## onkel_scheune (7. August 2012)

.


----------



## onkel_scheune (7. August 2012)

.


----------



## onkel_scheune (7. August 2012)

irgendwie kann ich das kleine bild nicht löschen.....arrrrrrrrr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (7. August 2012)

schau dir mal das erste Kommentar auf das letzte Bild von JoeBru an, vielleicht fällt dir was auf.


----------



## onkel_scheune (8. August 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> schau dir mal das erste Kommentar auf das letzte Bild von JoeBru an, vielleicht fällt dir was auf.


 

Das war mit dem Threadersteller abgesprochen, also ganz ruhig bleiben und nicht immer gleich so aufregen. Im Verlauf kannst du es auch nochmal nachlesen


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. August 2012)

Ohne das böse zu meinen (!), aber ich verstehe den Sinn des Postens deines Bikes in diesem Faden nicht. Auch mit Absprache erwartet ja nahezu jeder Abonnent eine Neuigkeit des Threadstarters und schaut dann irritiert auf deine Neuigkeit, zumal mit der aussagekräftigen Bildbeschreibung. 

Gruß
Flo


----------



## onkel_scheune (8. August 2012)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ohne das böse zu meinen (!), aber ich verstehe den Sinn des Postens deines Bikes in diesem Faden nicht. Auch mit Absprache erwartet ja nahezu jeder Abonnent eine Neuigkeit des Threadstarters und schaut dann irritiert auf deine Neuigkeit, zumal mit der aussagekräftigen Bildbeschreibung.
> 
> Gruß
> Flo


 
Ok ok, wenn es nicht gewollt ist. Hab es wieder entfernt. Dann braucht sich keiner mehr daran zu stoßen.


----------



## InoX (8. August 2012)

Hab auch nur freundlich drauf hingewiesen


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. August 2012)

...verstehe die Aufregung nicht...




FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ohne das böse zu meinen (!), aber ich verstehe  den Sinn des Postens deines Bikes in diesem Faden nicht. Auch mit  Absprache *erwartet ja nahezu jeder Abonnent eine Neuigkeit des  Threadstarters* und schaut dann irritiert auf deine Neuigkeit, zumal mit  der aussagekräftigen Bildbeschreibung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stimmt schon... :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (8. August 2012)

@Bikeaddicted:

wie siehts bei dir aus, gibt's schon was neues oder erstmal bissl sparen?  von dir hört man ja nix mehr, leider ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. August 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> @Bikeaddicted:
> 
> wie siehts bei dir aus, gibt's schon was neues oder erstmal bissl sparen?  von dir hört man ja nix mehr, leider ...


Ich überlege, ob ich auf's Rennrad umsteige. Hätte ein sehr gutes Angebot.

Die andere Überlegung wäre, ein 29er zu kaufen, mit 2 LRS, einer für's Gelände und der andere (günstige) für die Straße mit schön schmalen RR-Reifen.
2in1, mMn perfekt.
Bei Bedarf noch ein RR-Lenker ran und feddich.
Die Übersetzung für den Straßeneinsatz könnte problematisch sein...


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. August 2012)

Ähem... Cyclocross... Ähem...


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. August 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ähem... Cyclocross... Ähem...


Kein Zwischending.


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. August 2012)

Zwischending? Aber 'n 29er mit Straßenbereifung und Rennlenker? Ich sage immer noch, dass ich den Eindruck habe, dass das eine gute Lösung für dich wäre


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. August 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> *Zwischending?* Aber 'n 29er mit Straßenbereifung und Rennlenker? Ich sage immer noch, dass ich den Eindruck habe, dass das eine gute Lösung für dich wäre


Ja, genau.


Kein richtiges Bike für's Gelände (ich will vorne 'ne gute Federung).

Als RR würde es ja taugen


----------



## InoX (8. August 2012)

Fährst du eigentlich zur Zeit? Vielleicht manchmal mit dem Müsing auch wenn nicht deins ist?


----------



## Triptube (8. August 2012)

Achtung, Fang Frage !?  

Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. August 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Fährst du eigentlich zur Zeit? Vielleicht manchmal mit dem Müsing auch wenn nicht deins ist?


Ja, muss sein, mit dem Renner meines Vaters. Ist aber einen ticken zu klein 




Triptube schrieb:


> Achtung, Fang Frage !?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"Sie haben Post"


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. September 2012)

Es lebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (27. September 2012)

Na dann hinjemacht. Den guten LRS und die Race Face Kurbel hattest du ja verhökert, oder?


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. September 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Na dann hinjemacht. Den guten LRS und die Race Face Kurbel hattest du ja verhökert, oder?


Kurbel weg, ja.


----------



## InoX (27. September 2012)

Naja ist kein Beinbruch mit der Kurbel. Die war zwar leicht, schön und leider auch ziemlich geil aber...hm. 

26er sind eh die schöneren Fahrräder


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. September 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Naja ist kein Beinbruch mit der Kurbel. *Die war zwar leicht, schön und leider auch ziemlich geil aber...hm.*
> 
> 26er sind eh die schöneren Fahrräder


Jaaa


----------



## Triptube (27. September 2012)

Wann drehen wir drei mal wieder eine Runde zusammen ? 

Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. September 2012)

Triptube schrieb:


> Wann drehen wir drei mal wieder eine Runde zusammen ?
> 
> Happy trails !
> 
> Steve


Am Wochenende!

Falls der Wald schon trocken sein wird im Wald, wenn nicht, Straße.

Wetter soll BEI UNS ja ganz passabel sein 

Werde mal wieder etwas Luft aus der Gabel ablassen...


----------



## Triptube (27. September 2012)

Na dann wird`s Zeit, das der Boden für dich abtrocknet !  

Weichei ! Die Gabel braucht Druck !  

Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. September 2012)

Triptube schrieb:


> Na dann wird`s Zeit, das der Boden für dich abtrocknet !
> 
> Weichei ! Die Gabel braucht Druck !
> 
> ...




 Wer braucht schon schmerzende Gelenke...


----------



## Triptube (27. September 2012)

Ich hab keine !  Bügel alles glatt, auch mit einer Harten Abstimmung ! 

Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (27. September 2012)

Triptube schrieb:


> Ich hab keine !  Bügel alles glatt, auch mit einer Harten Abstimmung !
> 
> Happy trails !
> 
> Steve


Du mit deinen wenigen Kilos müsstest doch nur so über die Trails hoppeln 

Warte mal, wie war das? Ahhh, 250km die Woche, aber Straße


----------



## InoX (27. September 2012)

Bin dabei.


----------



## Triptube (27. September 2012)

GENAUUUUU ! 
Fahre aber mit etwas weniger Reifendruck und so kombiniere ich Grip mit ein wenig Dämpfung ! 

Schön zu hören InoX !

Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## InoX (27. September 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Wer braucht schon schmerzende Gelenke...



Musst mal mit ner Starrgabel im richtigen Gelände fahren. Dann hast du ne Ahnung.


----------



## InoX (27. September 2012)

Könnte auch morgen. Habe frei.


----------



## onkel_doc (27. September 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Musst mal mit ner Starrgabel im richtigen Gelände fahren. Dann hast du ne Ahnung.




Jep bei mir mit starr...jungs da lernt ihr wieder ne gabel schätzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (27. September 2012)

Hatte das Vergnügen im letzen Jahr. Waren etwa 500 km mit meinem Stadtrad.  War unter Anderem auch ein Rennen und eine Brockentour. War trotzdem ein schönes Gefahre.


----------



## Triptube (27. September 2012)

Oh man, das letzte mal bin ich mit einer Starr Gabel so um 1993-94 gefahren ! 

Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. September 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Bin dabei.


Bist du dir sicher, dass du es aushälst, mit 2 Leuten unterwegs zu sein, die "Mainstream"-Räder fahren?



Triptube schrieb:


> GENAUUUUU !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dir muss es ja passen.



InoX schrieb:


> Musst mal mit ner Starrgabel im richtigen Gelände fahren. Dann hast du ne Ahnung.


Ach nö 

Hatte ich am Gardasee schon 
Ich weis, wie das ist.



InoX schrieb:


> Konnte auch morgen. Habe frei.


Glückspilz.


----------



## InoX (27. September 2012)

Das Taurin ist etwas anderes und außerdem frisst der Teufel in der Not auch Fliegen


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. September 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Das Taurin ist etwas anderes und außerdem frisst der Teufel in der Not auch Fliegen


Tja, das ist jetzt aber nunmal nicht mehr in meinem Besitz.


Huch, da habe ich doch noch Bilder vom Taurine gefunden:


















...wenn da noch die Next SL dran wäre... 

Gut, dass ich die Ausfallenden auch vom Lack befreit habe - so passt die silberne Kurbel sogar einigermaßen.


----------



## ohneworte (27. September 2012)

Geht doch!


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Geht doch!


Es ist aber auch nicht zuviel verlangt, es zu respektieren, wenn jemand etwas nicht möchte.


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. September 2012)

Keine P6 und kein AX Sattel mehr?


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. September 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Keine P6 und kein AX Sattel mehr?


Richtig. P6 hab ich doch an Daniel verkauft, als ich von ihm das Scalpel gekauft hatte.


----------



## ohneworte (27. September 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Es ist aber auch nicht zuviel verlangt, es zu respektieren, wenn jemand etwas nicht möchte.



Ich meinte das Bike! Das was Du meinst wäre mir völlig egal gewesen. Soll doch jeder halten und entscheiden wie er selber will!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (27. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich meinte das Bike! Das was Du meinst wäre mir völlig egal gewesen. Soll doch jeder halten und entscheiden wieder selber will!


Ach so, danke! 



Was xmaxle gemacht hat, geht einfach mal gar nicht.


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. September 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Richtig. P6 hab ich doch an Daniel verkauft, als ich von ihm das Scalpel gekauft hatte.



Achso, das Scalpel hatte ja weniger Innendurchmesser, nehme ich an. Hätte wegen der Hülse dann vermutlich eh nicht mehr ins Taurine gepasst, kann das sein?


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. September 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Achso, das Scalpel hatte ja weniger Innendurchmesser, nehme ich an. Hätte wegen der Hülse dann vermutlich eh nicht mehr ins Taurine gepasst, kann das sein?


Richtig, 27,2mm am Scalpel. Hätte die schöne P6 doch nicht einfach so weggegeben.


----------



## InoX (27. September 2012)

Sieht echt gut aus. Mit schwarzer Kurbel wäre es mir zu dunkel. Eine silberne Sattelklemme könnte noch passen. Dann hast du im oberen Bereich noch etwas silbernes.

Wie hast du das Problem mit der Hülse gelöst?


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. September 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Sieht echt gut aus. Mit schwarzer Kurbel wÃ¤re es mir zu dunkel. Eine silberne Sattelklemme kÃ¶nnte noch passen. Dann hast du im oberen Bereich noch etwas silbernes.
> 
> Wie hast du das Problem mit der HÃ¼lse gelÃ¶st?


Danke!

Echt, zu dunkel?
Will da kein Geld mehr reinstecken 
Auch, wenn's nur 10/20â¬ sind...

Habe erst versucht, die HÃ¼lse mit Schleifpapier und einem 25mm Rundholz aufzuschleifen.
Ging aber ziemlich besch...
Dann habe ich den Rahmen genommen und habe die RadlÃ¤den in meiner Umgebung abgeklappert. 5 StÃ¼ck waren es. Erstmal absagen, "zu heiÃ, die Sache", dann ein Tipp zu einem Laden, der eine Reibahle besitzt; die Jungs haben es prompt aufgeahlt und der Rahmen war wieder brauchbar.
Witzig war, dass es jener Radladen war, der keine 100m entfernt vom Laden liegt, wo ich arbeite.


----------



## InoX (27. September 2012)

Na manchmal liegen die Lösungen so nahe. mein Stadtrahmen ist auch von 26,8 auf 27,2 mm aufgerieben. An diese Möglichkeit habe ich aber auch nicht gedacht.

Die Rohrreinigermethode könnte auch klappen bei der Klemme.


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. September 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Na manchmal liegen die Lösungen so nahe. mein Stadtrahmen ist auch von 26,8 auf 27,2 mm aufgerieben. An diese Möglichkeit habe ich aber auch nicht gedacht.
> 
> Die Rohrreinigermethode könnte auch klappen bei der Klemme.


 

Hmmm... das könnte klappen


----------



## Crimson_ (27. September 2012)

Muss dann ja eine gut ausgestattete Werkstatt gewesen sein. 
Wie hat das denn mit der Reibahle funktioniert? Einfach Akkubohrer und los?
Standbohrmaschine geht ja nicht?!


----------



## InoX (27. September 2012)

Könnte dir auch Drano geben. Muss ich nur mal ein kleines Fläschchen suchen. hab ich jetzt zweimal gemacht und das ist echt simpel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (27. September 2012)

crimson_ schrieb:


> muss dann ja eine gut ausgestattete werkstatt gewesen sein.
> Wie hat das denn mit der reibahle funktioniert? Einfach akkubohrer und los?
> Standbohrmaschine geht ja nicht?!


kp


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. September 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Könnte dir auch Drano geben. Muss ich nur mal ein kleines Fläschchen suchen. hab ich jetzt zweimal gemacht und das ist echt simpel.


Oh, cool. Machen wir vielleicht.


----------



## ohneworte (28. September 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Echt, zu dunkel?
> Will da kein Geld mehr reinstecken
> ...



Was hast Du dafür bezahlt?


----------



## bikeaddicted (28. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Was hast Du dafür bezahlt?


Wofür genau?


----------



## zuki (28. September 2012)

Moin Moin,

ich hätte noch Race Face Evolve XC Kurbeln zu Hause liegen, allerdings mit den guten Turbine-Kettenblättern (Ursprünglich 9 Fach, habe aber gehört, dass diese mit 10fach harmonieren).
Vielleicht wäre das etwas?


----------



## MS1980 (28. September 2012)

irgendwie blick ich hier nicht mehr durch ...

der Taurin ist wieder schick aufgebaut und das Scalpel, weg?

oder neuer Rahmen, magst mich mal aufklären, gern auch PM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (28. September 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Will da kein Geld mehr reinstecken



Zu spät gesehen. Hat sich dann ja erledigt mit der Kurbel!


----------



## ohneworte (28. September 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Wofür genau?



Die Arbeit beim Händler!


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. September 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> irgendwie blick ich hier nicht mehr durch ...
> 
> der Taurin ist wieder schick aufgebaut und das Scalpel, weg?
> 
> oder neuer Rahmen, magst mich mal aufklären, gern auch PM



Scalpel gebrochen, Taurine repariert, feddich.


----------



## bikeaddicted (28. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Die Arbeit beim Händler!


Ich glaub es waren 30



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Scalpel gebrochen, Taurine repariert, feddich.


Danke! Korrekt.

...bzw. Taurine kaputt, Scalpel gekauft, Scalpel kaputt, Taurine repariert.


----------



## zuki (28. September 2012)

Off Topic: Watt is denn das für eine schlimme Frustsignatur, Constantin?
Hatte ich die nich neulich schon bei einem anderen User gesehen?
*Es gibt Tage, an denen der Mittelfinger alle Fragen beantwortet...*
Passt eigentlich nicht zu Dir.


----------



## bikeaddicted (28. September 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Off Topic: Watt is denn das für eine schlimme Frustsignatur, Constantin?
> Hatte ich die nich neulich schon bei einem anderen User gesehen?
> *Es gibt Tage, an denen der Mittelfinger alle Fragen beantwortet...*
> Passt eigentlich nicht zu Dir.


Brauchst dir keine Sorgen machen.


Manchmal ist es einfach so, dass einem alles und alle auf den Sa.. geht


----------



## zuki (28. September 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Manchmal ist es einfach so, dass einem alles und alle auf den Sa.. geht



Na klar. Sei Dir ja auch ungenommen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. September 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ich glaub es waren 30
> 
> 
> Danke! Korrekt.
> ...



  Davon habe ich nichts mitbekommen!! 
Hattest du das Scalpel mal im Forum gezeigt?? 

Gruß


Ich finde die Signatur gut!   Warum so spießig?


----------



## ohneworte (30. September 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ich glaub es waren 30
> 
> 
> Danke! Korrekt.
> ...



Das ist doch vollkommen in Ordnung!


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das ist doch vollkommen in Ordnung!


Absolut.

Wäre(n) ich(wir) mal früher drauf gekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (30. September 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Davon habe ich nichts mitbekommen!!
> Hattest du das Scalpel mal im Forum gezeigt??
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Sicher! Bei "CC-Bikes nur Bilder".

Hatte ne krasse Sattelüberhöhung.


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. Dezember 2013)

...to be continued...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Dezember 2013)

Okay...., bin gespannt!


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Dezember 2013)

Es geht "weiter"?


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. Dezember 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Okay...., bin gespannt!


Ich auch...



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Es geht "weiter"?


Jepp


----------



## MS1980 (15. Dezember 2013)

moinsen ...  schön da de auch noch aktiv bist, was baust dir diesmal denn auf? 

Fully oder wieder Hardtail ?


----------



## zuki (15. Dezember 2013)

Endlich. Es geht auch hier weiter. Prima!


----------



## xmaxle (20. März 2014)

Und ?


----------



## tokamk (24. Januar 2015)

Moinsen,
vielleicht kann mir einer von euch Cannondale Spezialisten helfen.
Hab noch nicht viel Erfahrung und baue mein erstes Radl auf.
Hab ein f1000sl Optimo ( ca.2003) mit Ultra Fatty DL und Fragen zu den Maßen des Steuerrohrs und Tretlager.
Welchen Tretlager Standard hat der Rahmen, ich vermute BSA68 und was benötige ich für ein Vorbau, ist es 1.5 oder 1.56 Zoll.
Gibt es für den Rahmen auch Steuersätze um auf 1 1/8 Zoll oder tapared zu reduzieren?
Habe bei Dr. Cannondale schon was gesehen bin mir aber nicht sicher ob und welcher richtig ist.
Es geht um die Frage ob ich ohne weiteres auch eine "Standard" Gabel Installieren kann falls die DL mal ausfallen sollte.
außerdem benötige ich eine neue Kurbel und frage mich ob ich eine Aktuelle XT oder SLX nehmen kann.
Danke schon mal an die Spezialisten

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1764223


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokamk (24. Januar 2015)

Sehe grad das ich im "nicht ganz richtigem" Fred bin.
Wollte ihn nicht kapern und hab die Frage nochmal nebenan gestellt...


----------

